#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-20
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72492 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72493 in ubiquity (main) "GrubInstaller" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72493
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 71584
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71584 in amarok "on screen display lags text typing" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72494 in mdadm (main) "Can't start from lvm with mdadm version 2.5.5-1ubuntu2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72495 in amarok (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_amarok_amarokcollectionscanner.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72496 in nmap (main) "Stops at 99.99%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71997 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Include OCFS2/CLUSTER/GFS in non-server kernels" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72061 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Sata errors on sil3112 - kernel not booting" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71575 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "/proc/sys/vm/drop_caches should be able to be configured to allow regular user writes" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72497 in gaim (main) "Gaim Crashed with no apparent prompting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72497
<secretlondon> Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> secretlondon!!!
* secretlondon laughs
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: why?
* dsas raises an eyebrow and goes for toast
<secretlondon> because of the stream of Hobbsee! in -motu
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: hehe, yes
<secretlondon> it amused me to continue it here, if nothing else
* Hobbsee seems to be rather well known
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72498 in linux-kernel-di-i386-2.6 (universe) "2.6.10+ fails to load cd-rom/dvd module on ASUS P5GD2 motherboards" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71985 in sl-modem (multiverse) "Update/sync package version and contents" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71985
<ilmari> is it just me or is there something wrong with lauchpad/malone? no matter which package's bug page I go to, it says "There are currently no open bugs."
<ilmari> never mind, it seems to work again now
<ilmari> ah, it's just the release-specific bug pages that are empty
<Hobbsee> ilmari: yes, they're listed by source, not release
<Hobbsee> ilmari: didnt you know, we closed all the bugs?  :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72500 in glipper (universe) "Crash - possibly associated w/ Firefox 2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69023 in ppscsi (universe) "ppscsi won't build with module-assistant under kernel 2.6.17-10-generic" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72499 in example-content (main) "payment schedule" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72499
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: I know we did, we rock
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: :)
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: have you applied for -qa yet?
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: no, I'm not sure what I need to have done to do that, it's a bit like applying for membership really, how to know when to put yourself forward?
<Hobbsee> If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: true.  ^
* secretlondon ponders
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: you a kde user or a gnome user, btw?
* Hobbsee doesnt remember
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: both
<secretlondon> and xfce too
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> nice
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: going for qa is much less scary than going for memberships :P
<Hobbsee> although you could do that too, if you wanted
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: yeah. I should go for qa although we generally don't seem to use the priorities much
* dsas wishes we could blacklist firefox crashers
<dsas> secretlondon: At least one good time is when someone goes "aren't you a member of -groupx" yet :)
<Hobbsee> dsas: hehe, that's true.
<secretlondon> I will go for membership at some point, but not yet
<Hobbsee> dsas: sometimes :P
<secretlondon> dsas: true :)
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: it seems to be less used, but being able to set priority is useful.  i just set the "kdesu broke in feisty" bug to high, probably should have set that to critical
<Hobbsee> but you're right - it's more important to get the right people looking at it, too
<Hobbsee> then again, knowing importance is useful
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: true. although I'm generally quite happy with a lot of the random being of undecided importance
<secretlondon> as it shows they are random
<secretlondon> if that makes sense
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: ask dholbach if he thinks you should go for qa, when he comes in
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: true.
* Hobbsee finds it annoying to search
* Hobbsee should really fix some of the bugs in kde stuff
<Hobbsee> dsas_: i got asked that about core-dev, but i didnt get it
* Hobbsee hasnt found the motivation to go for it again.
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: we have too many in general, I don't know how we should really organise it. I'd write a spec but I haven't got a plan
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: true that.   prioritise the bugs, i guess.
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: and anything that refers to hoary/warty only and doesnt occur later can just be closed
<dsas_> Hobbsee: hmm, true. I guess it doesn't always work out. Getting in to -qa is easier though. they even let me in
<secretlondon> I think I will got for qa as it's less embarrasing to ask dholbach first, I'll just go for it
<Hobbsee> dsas_: of course it is.  core dev is the hardest of the lot...
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: dholbach or sfllaw decide on the people in -qa :P
<dsas_> yes, that was a case of pointing out the absolute obvious wasn't it.
<Hobbsee> haha
<secretlondon> i like dholbach, had very little to do with sfllaw
<Hobbsee> well, it was the one team that i didnt get approval to :P
* Hobbsee will just concentrate on universe, and bug others to upload her main stuf
<Hobbsee> f
<secretlondon> I applied for uk english translation but never heard back which i think amounts to rejection
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72501 in Ubuntu "missing depends entries for X video drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72501
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: no, that just means that the mail got lost in their inbox.  or that they were too busy.
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: there's a reject button, it's very easy to hit
<secretlondon> ah ok
* Hobbsee went and culled a whole list of people from ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<secretlondon> well i've applied for qa now..
<Hobbsee> if they're not a MOTU, then how are they going to sponsor uploads into universe????
<secretlondon> indeed
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: yay :)
<secretlondon> oh god more random crash bugs
<dsas_> secretlondon: No-one was monitoring the team then, 'Mez' was in charge and posted on his blog that he's 1000s of emails behind.
<secretlondon> they don't even tell us which version of firefox
<secretlondon> dsas_: ok
<dsas_> secretlondon: Sridhar Dhanaplan (I think) is now leading the team and is probably much more responsive.
<dsas_> I got burned there myself.
<Mez> dsas, whats up?
<Hobbsee> hah.  speak of the devil
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72502 in firefox (main) "Crash while browsing Ubuntu Forums" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72502
<Mez> hehe
<secretlondon> it must be the forums then..
<Hobbsee> Mez: why'd you not ack secretlondon for uk english translation?
<dsas_> Mez: Hi, I applied for ubuntu-l10n ages ago when you were running the show and never heard anything back. It doesn't matter now though.
<secretlondon> snap
<secretlondon> I'd rather do bug work now rbh
<Mez> dsas, shridar shoulda emailed you :D
<Mez> we dont ack anyone until we've had a conversation with them to see that they actually have a command over the english language :D
<dsas_> Mez: Never got it, I got into bug triage and the LoCo team instead..
<dsas_> that's fair enough.
<Mez> I know of some people who have tried to submit translations who have used bad enligsh, which is something we obviously dont want
<secretlondon> Mez: so only people who are on irc?
<Mez> secretlondon, no - when you applied, you should have had an email from an admin of the group just requesting a chat
<secretlondon> ah ok, well i didn't. but this is more fun anyway
<Mez> So we can find out whether you actually do have a command over the english language
<Mez> dsas, whats your LP id ?
<dsas_> Mez: dsas
<Mez> and are you on the mailing list ?
<Mez> and have you read the relative wiki pages?
<secretlondon> related?
* secretlondon sniggers.
<Mez> secretlondon, ??
<secretlondon> sorry
<Mez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnglishTranslation
<Mez> and
<Mez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnglishTranslation/WordSubstitution
<dsas_> Mez: I was on the list, I did read the pages. I unsubscribed in September when I came to uni.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72503 in file-roller (main) "no .7z support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72503
<Hobbsee> Mez: i think you ment the related wiki pages?  and you're about to see if others have a correct grasp of the english language?  :P
* secretlondon nods at Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: i got it :)
<Mez> Hobbsee, no, I meant "relative"
<Hobbsee> Mez: relative is a weird word to choose for such a thing.  relevant would have been far more suitable
<Mez> relative, n, 	having relation or connection.
* secretlondon nods at Hobbsee
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> weird it picked it up as a noun
* Mez needs to poke his script
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Mez> ah, it's picking up that the base def is noun, but the definition i selected isn't
<Mez> but, my english is correct, if obscure
<Mez> dsas, you stiull want to be part of the team ?
<dsas> Mez: Nah, not for the next nine months or so anyway. My time for ubuntu is limited, and I'd rather spend it on bugs. Thanks anywa.
<Mez> no problem
<Mez> secretlondon, ?
<Mez> same question applies to you
<secretlondon> Mez: I'd rather spend time doing bugs - although as a linguistics graduate I may get involved in 'meta' translation issues
<Mez> secretlondon, best to subscribe to the mailing list then :D That is where you'd probably be most useful
<Mez> be right back, I need to go find my glasses
* ajmitch have good engalnd!
<ajmitch> I wonder if they'll let me into the team..
<secretlondon> Mez: I'm interested to see if we could use some machine translation - word substitution checked by a native speaker to speed things up
<secretlondon> many of the us;uk english issues are do spelling and word substitutions.
<Mez> ajmitch, if you want to be - but - you're probably better on the English Australian team ?
<dsas> secretlondon: Someone made a greasemonkey script to do that. the gnome guys have a perl script to run over POs too.
<secretlondon> dsas: great.
<secretlondon> I've been meaning to compile a list of major community languages in the uk and our support for them
* secretlondon needs to get her arse in gear over it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72504 in ubiquity (main) "Dapper Drake Final: Installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72504
<Mez> now there's an blog title I thought I'd never see
<Mez> bsd and curry
* secretlondon nods.
<Mez> all i can say is... what IP stack are Microsoft using ;)
<Mez> s/IP/TCP\/IP/
<secretlondon> well indeed, but then everyone uses berkely sockets don't they?
* Mez is going mad
<secretlondon> berkeley code is everywhere
<ajmitch> Mez: iirc, vista's TCP/IP stack is a rewrite
<Mez> ajmitch, oh, good to hear :D
<Mez> that should be ... interesting
<ajmitch> loads of new bugs, I'm sure :)
<secretlondon> my college tutor tells me he's been taken to see vista - he wouldn't say where
* Mez -> crying in the bathroom
<ajmitch> secretlondon: poor guy
<secretlondon> ajmitch: he told the class how impressed he was with it (this is an adult ed college)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72505 in gcc-4.1 (main) "python2.5 compiled with libffi does not support 64 bits integer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72505
<secretlondon> I booed theatrically in the classroom
<Mez> lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72506 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Epson CX5900 scanner/printer scanner part not detected " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72508 in Ubuntu "CUPS suggests the wrong driver for the Epson CX5900 printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71588 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "Konqueror fails to open a new tab" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72507 in serpento (universe) "Request to sync serpento 0.4.1-0.2 from Debian Sid, main." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71875 in sobby (universe) "sobby is unusable on Dapper - fixed in 0.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72509 in sane-backends-extras (universe) "libsane-extras puts its udev rules file in the wrong place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72509
<secretlondon> someone has just put a missing deps bug on three live journal communities..
<Hobbsee> yay.  do they honestly expect it to be found there?
<secretlondon> I dread to think
<secretlondon> http://community.livejournal.com/linux/1552635.html
<secretlondon> they cross posted to two ubuntu communities too - it's like being spammed..
<secretlondon> and one bug with no info etc turns out to have been written by someone from canonical and doesn't need triaging thankyou..
* secretlondon laughs
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: hah.  who wrote it?
<secretlondon> robert collins
<Hobbsee> ahh
<secretlondon> bug #72501
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72501 in Ubuntu "missing depends entries for X video drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72501
<Hobbsee> well, there you go :P
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: i thought you meant a dev had filed that libvisual one
<secretlondon> no, no - that was a second whinge
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: ahh.  i'd take a guess at that being a backports at amarok, maybe
<secretlondon> I think all sane people know not to file bugs on live journal
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: or maybe on feisty
<Hobbsee> hehe, yeah
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: now feisty maybe, as I've seen a lot of bizarre feisty bugs
<secretlondon> from people who don't know how to file them
<Hobbsee> true
<dsas> hmm, if robert Collins intended to subscribe infinity on that bug, he got the wrong one.
<secretlondon> and only mention they are using feisty in passing
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72510 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu 6.10 desktop-i386 Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72510
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: it's not feisty.  i'd take a guess at that being an amarok deb on the forums for dapper, or not using the right repo for it
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: i believe the kubuntu.org repo of amarok for dapper was fixed
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: well hopefully they'll file it as a bug as I asked so we can see
<Hobbsee> true
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72511 in serpento (universe) "Serpento: Request review/upload of this merged package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72512 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "There is no easy way to revert a 'I don't want to be asked again' from gnome-volume-manager" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72513 in xchat-gnome (main) "Some Nicknames showing up as blank space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72513
<sfllaw> secretlondon: There is a smal procedure for -qa.
<sfllaw> I just got back from California.
<sfllaw> Very tired.
<secretlondon> ok
<sfllaw> secretlondon: Ping me about it tomorrow?
<secretlondon> ok
<secretlondon> what times will you be on (roughly)?
<sfllaw> It's 23:28 here.
<secretlondon> you're on est?
<sfllaw> I'll be available from 9:00 to 17:00.
<sfllaw> Yes.
<secretlondon> ok thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72514 in unattended-upgrades (main) "fail to handle error when run as non-root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71992 in dictionary-el (universe) "dictionary-el 1.8.7-4 throws error during post-install with emacs-snapshot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72515 in udftools (universe) "DVD for packet writing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72515
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: there is?  wasnt when i went for it
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: wb, btw
<secretlondon> I guess this is a new thing..
<Hobbsee> probably
<secretlondon> whaa: someone has just added to the lj thread "I use the repos from ubuntuguide.org usually. they work just fine. I suggest those to everyone"
* secretlondon screams
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: you clearly dont look at the forums much
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: no I don't
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72516 in firefox (main) "Firefox closes automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72516
<Hobbsee> ugh
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: you'd see more crack there
<Hobbsee> those repos dont look so crackful.  ish
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: oh wait, it recommends automatix. it's crackful, but not the worst i've seen.
<secretlondon> oh ffs - automatix
<Admiral_Chicago> i checked out that bug last bug, i can't confirm it
<Admiral_Chicago> the problem is probably with the user and Google connection
<secretlondon> 72516?
<secretlondon> the firefox random crash thing?
<Admiral_Chicago> secretlondon: yes
<secretlondon> I don't see the connection to google - but I can't reproduce here
<Admiral_Chicago> secretlondon: Gmail and the other web page are google sites...
<secretlondon> ah - but the op also says almost every site
<secretlondon> and that wouldn't cause browser closing
<Admiral_Chicago> you can log into www.orkut.com with a gmail account
<Admiral_Chicago> secretlondon: well I do some FX bug help so I added some questions to help the user out
<Admiral_Chicago> I'll follow this bug
<secretlondon> great
<Admiral_Chicago> secretlondon: how does karma work?
<secretlondon> you get given it automaticallty for doing various things on launchpad
<secretlondon> Admiral_Chicago : most firefox bugs seem really random
<Admiral_Chicago> i though so
<Admiral_Chicago> i got some for posting a few bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> secretlondon: most of them are user problems, not really problems with Firefox itself
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72517 in cryptsetup (universe) "root on lvm w/ crypted pv doesn't work without this patch." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72517
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm pretty good with FX, its why i started in the F/OSS community
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72518 in Ubuntu "Include aiccu in multiverse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72518
<Admiral_Chicago> is that really a bug?
<Admiral_Chicago> it's not available for PPC / 64 bit
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71916 in multisync (universe) "Please backport multisync 0.82-8 to Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72519 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed on creating user 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72520 in nautilus (main) "Missing "Unmount" and "Eject" context menu items for removable volume icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62672 in easyubuntu "Clvm problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71847 in ktorrent (main) "There is  no documentation for Ktorrent available." [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71573 in cryptsetup (universe) "Unable to create LUKS partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71573
<Admiral_Chicago> show my bug..e
* Admiral_Chicago shakes fist at Ubugtu
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 72518
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72518 in Ubuntu "Include aiccu in multiverse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72518
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 72522
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72522 in konversation "Konversation shows multiple away messages when lag is high" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72522
<Admiral_Chicago> there is my bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72522 in konversation (main) "Konversation shows multiple away messages when lag is high" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71693 in evince (main) "Error printing more pages in one" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72523 in udev (main) "add support for luks partion uuid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72524 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany steals "sensible-browser" upon install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72525 in openssh-krb5 (universe) "Dumps core upon malformed /etc/krb5.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72526 in ubuntu-docs (main) "One letter is missing in a sentence" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72528 in wget (main) "wget shows only 50% when package is reget (-c switch)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72529 in koffice (main) "kword does not stop highlighting a correctly spelled word" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72529
<Admiral_Chicago> blah, that's like my fifth bug tonight
<Admiral_Chicago> night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72530 in Ubuntu "meta key (alt key) combinations don't work in xterm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72531 in kdiff3 (universe) "Merge editor horizontal scrollbar not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72532 in hardinfo (universe) "Crash when selecting Kernel Modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72533 in Ubuntu "Upper panel crashed when trying to launch firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72533
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72534 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashes, when playing a mms://... type radio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72535 in bug-buddy (main) "bug-buddy in edgy doesn't submit bug report because application not identified" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72535
<palski> is anyone able to repro bug #71851?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71851 in xdrawchem "the program was closed unexpectedly" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72536 in gnome-panel (main) "Crash constantly directly after boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72536
<gnomefreak> it was already confirmed and being fixed
<palski> gnomefreak: Yes, but it is not uploaded because motu-reviewers were not able to reproduce it
<gnomefreak> palski: than why is it set to inprogress?
<palski> what is should be then?
<gnomefreak> palski: did you set it to that?
<palski> probably, when I was fixing it
<gnomefreak> palski: who said it was denied?
<palski> Ming Hua, you can see it in comments. I talk about this with him and he didn't want to upload it because he wasn't able to repro this.
<palski> So probably it is no denied but just waiting for somebody to confirm this fix helps to that problem
<gnomefreak> palski: i dont know him (atleast i dont think i do) but he doesnt say he is not going to fix it. if he told you that in private email/pm/channel than you need to talk to him. but not all bugs happen for all people. maybe since he cant reproduce it he cant be sure your debdiff is right for the fix. and he cant really upload without knowing first.
<palski> gnomefreak: yes, I understood that, that is why I asked can somebody else reproduce it :)
<gnomefreak> give me a couple hours let me get done with what im working on and get more coffee in me and i will see what i can come up with
<gnomefreak> ill atlest see if i can repro it
<palski> gnomefreak: thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72539 in openoffice.org (main) "Form wizard is broken." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72538 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org fails to open files with cyrillic names in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72538
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 72518
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72518 in Ubuntu "Include aiccu in multiverse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72542 in Ubuntu "dm-crypt hangs System" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72541 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Reply-ToList Patch missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72540 in schedutils (universe) "[Feisty MoM]  Please sync schedutils from Debian unstable." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72540
<gnomefreak> palski: does the crash happen in edgy or feisty?
<gnomefreak> !info xdrawchem edgy
<ubotu> xdrawchem: Chemical structures and reactions editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.9-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 829 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<gnomefreak> or dapper?
<gnomefreak> !info libopenbabel1
<ubotu> libopenbabel1: Convert and manipulate chemical data files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-1 (edgy), package size 5080 kB, installed size 16952 kB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71594 in Ubuntu "Boot error : Unknown Interrupt or fault at EIP 00000060" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72543 in frozen-bubble (universe) "Please sync 2.0.0-3 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72543
<darkfox> hi all.  there's a problem with the kernel config options for the server install cd.  anyone know what package such a bug should be filed against?  I'm guessing it's not really a linux-source-2.6.17 bug.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72544 in Ubuntu "Please sync sdlpango 0.1.2-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72545 in kdebase (main) "kdesu fails when invoked immediately after sudo from terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72546 in wdm (universe) "Reboot, Halt, and ExitLogon not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71754 in vim-latexsuite (universe) "Trying to install the character "" fails with vim-latexsuite" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71754
<palski> gnomefreak: I've reproduced on edgy but it should still exists in feisty package
<gnomefreak> palski: it doesnt i was looking through the depends nad i dont see  any reason why it doesnt work on edgy and works on feisty. i will have to get up with a science team member to find out what is going on
<stgraber> sfllaw: ping
<palski> gnomefreak: hmm, but it doesn't crash anymore on edgy after the fix
<gnomefreak> thats what makes me wonder why its crashing to begin with. was the fix uploaded to servers? or manully done?
<palski> gnomefreak: it is a case of unassigned variable, boolean value is never assigned, so if is other than zero crash happens
<palski> when text_drag variable becomes true xdrawchem uses another unassiged pointer variable and crash...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72547 in Ubuntu "FSINFO " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72547
<gnomefreak> palski: that is hardcoded in source so that should also crash on feisty and it doesnt (hence makes me wonder)
<palski> did you try this with edgy?
<maddy> hiho
<maddy> is there i bug known when using sudo and tar that the sudoers file isn't accessible anymore?
<maddy> after using "sudo tar  xvzf  z600llpddk-2.0.tgz -C /" i can't use sudo anymore, that's already the 3rd time that it happens and i need everytime to reinstall ubuntu to solve the problem
<palski> gnomefreak: and if bool value is not assigned wouldn't that be just a luck if it is zero or something else, AFAIK memory location is just reserverd and the value of the boolean is what that memory locations happens to have?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72549 in mixxx (universe) "Mixxx 1.4.2-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy) loops itself instead of the track in loop mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72551 in firefox (main) "j script or java crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72553 in libgphoto2 (main) "Missing udev rule for Canon SD800 IS in /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72552 in sudo (main) "sudo with tar crashes /etc/sudoers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69270 in gamin (main) "Lots of error 4" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72555 in Ubuntu "ATI x700 fglrx-powered 3D accel works on Edgy using kernel *-386 but not *-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72554 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Erratic limiting beheaviour while using queueing disciplines (qdisc)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72556 in xpenguins-applet (universe) "Adding applet causes gnome-panel segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72557 in deskbar-applet (main) "Launching epiphany from deskbar doesn't use the user profile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72558 in digikam (main) "Digikam in repo is lagging, compiling is hard " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72558
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72561 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Can not start up a new installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72562 in Baltix (main) "Please update gcompris to latest upstream version (8.2.1) - version in Ubuntu Feisty is pretty old (8.1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72562
<trappist> when I install packages (and only when I install packages) my i/o load goes through the roof and the desktop gets very laggy.  happens on two different amd64 boxes.  is this an apt bug (generating way more i/o than necessary) or a kernel bug (I thought I had a preemptible kernel)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72560 in xmore (main) "xmore crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71493 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Master channel on C-Media Electronics CMI9780" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72565 in Ubuntu "Swapped nforce4 boards - now no eth0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72570 in gnome-panel (main) "crash in debclean after the first compilation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71357 in amule (universe) "Amule on Edgy locks the system after 15 minutes usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72584 in opensc (universe) "Installing Mozilla-opensc package not enough to use smart cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72591 in Ubuntu "Unable to install on an Evesham A240 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72593 in Ubuntu "Wrong boot disk parameter?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72593
<sfllaw> stgraber: Pong.
<stgraber> sfllaw: Hi, I applied for the Ubuntu bugsquad, as I have a lot of spare time at school these days I would like to do a little bit of triaging, can you approve me ?
<sfllaw> stgraber: Done!
<sfllaw> stgraber: Welcome to the team.
<stgraber> sfllaw: thank you
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72594 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Restart does not work in Averatec laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71522 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Lost dri capability" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72596 in beagle (main) "Beagle Depends on Virtual libwv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70663 in update-manager (main) "dist upgrade fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72595 in kdebase (main) "showing info pages in konqueror does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72595
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone approve me for the bug team? I've been doing some bugs on LP lately and want to get more into it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72599 in krb5 (main) "Option no-addresses spelled wrong in "man krb.conf" (/usr/share/man/man5/krb5.conf.5.gz)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72600 in Ubuntu "GParted does not recognize my LVM partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72601 in a2mp3 (universe) "fails in dash - should be changed to #!/bin/bash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72602 in qpsmtpd (universe) "qpsmtpd fails after reboot due to /var/run/qpsmtpd lost by tmpfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71871 in foomatic-db (main) "Kyocera Mita FS-1010 driver is perhaps incorrect" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71871
<polytan> hi
<polytan> i've got a nice bug with ubntu
<polytan> my memory become full and i can do nothing
<polytan> it's when i use eclipse and java
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72603 in grml-shlib (universe) "contains bashisms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72604 in Ubuntu "SD Card Reader does not work in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72604
<polytan> and since my update to edgy, hibernation does not work anymore
<jonh_wendell> polytan, 1) buy more memory; or 2) choose python :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72607 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus trying to stat its bookmarks at startup makes bad interaction with nfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72607
<polytan> jonh_wendell, just when i launch eclipse, it uses 200 more Mo !
<jonh_wendell> wow
<polytan> and sometimes, after a time
<polytan> my memory become full
<jonh_wendell> elipse is built in java, so...
<polytan> completly full
<polytan> yes
<polytan> but i wasn't using it
<polytan> :)
<polytan> so
<polytan> disgusting
<Admiral_Chicago> jonh_wendell: yea java is a beast
<Admiral_Chicago> just write your code in kate
<dsas> kate? kate? real men use vim
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71627 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed: GrubInstaller failed with code 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71627
<polytan> emacs is nice
<polytan> but i think it's because of jre
<polytan> and ubuntu kernel
<Admiral_Chicago> dsas: no no, you are all crazy
<polytan> kde is for babies
<polytan> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> kde is for people that want to be able to find things
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71495 in acpi (main) "battery information is incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72609 in k3b (main) "K3b temporarily ejects disk before verification" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72610 in mixxx (universe) "Closing preferences causes 100% cpu usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72611 in rox (universe) "Segfault upon entering a large dir (/use/lib)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72612 in beagle (main) "ssindex crashed while scanning a non-spreadsheet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72613 in gxine (main) "crash gxine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72614 in boxes (universe) "Completly worthless because of very minor bug in conf file local" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72616 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel takes a 6 minutes break and go outside take a cup of coffee" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72617 in firefox (main) "Crashes when opening a group of tabs from bookmarks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72618 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Firefox/Thunderbird 1.5.0.8 not in repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72618
<crimsun> bug 72614
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72614 in boxes "Completly worthless because of very minor bug in conf file local" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72620 in noteedit (universe) "Note Edit crashes immediately" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72619 in kdebase (main) "kate is using english keyboard layout when CTRL key is pressed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72621 in Ubuntu "Installer for kubuntu edgy (ubiquity and alternate text mode) fails to set language of kdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71975 in Ubuntu "Sound problems edgy 6.10 asus f2j " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72623 in Ubuntu "AC Adapter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72624 in gaim-otr (universe) "Message(s) too gender-specific" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72625 in grip (universe) "cdrom not founded under ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72625
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72626 in ltsp (main) "lost keyboard layout after in edgy upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72628 in gnome-app-install (main) "add "wizards" for commonly needed non-default packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71863 in obconf (universe) "Obconf won't launch in edgy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72629 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus Crash after install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72630 in xserver-xorg-video-via (main) "Xorg Via driver DRI OOPS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72631 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "bug in sata-driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72632 in gnome-panel (main) "Panel crashed after FTP - Connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72633 in gimp (main) "unexpected crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72633
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69246 in Ubuntu "Network link is not ready at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72635 in freetype (main) "Possible file missing from freetype/include/internal/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72636 in kdebase (main) "Conflict between kdebase-data and kcontrol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72637 in Ubuntu "GCC major bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72638 in libgphoto2 (main) "Photo import fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72638
<crimsun> arr.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72640 in icecc (universe) "icecc-monitor fails to detect icecc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72641 in Ubuntu "Can't restart X (CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE) after installing SCIM Chinese" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72643 in beagle (main) "Log directory fills hard disk regularly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72639 in evolution (main) "Intermittently fails to load on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72639
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-21
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72645 in gdm (main) "_Very_ poor linear scaling used in GDM when SVG images are scaled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72644 in openoffice.org (main) "Impress hangs when altering or viewing presentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71797 in banshee (universe) "Banshee Crashes with path error when playing song" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72646 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Continuous crackling sound on Dell Latitude C640" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72646
<secretlondon> hi
<dsas> hi secretlondon
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72647 in glibc (main) "error in /etc/init.d/nscd script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72650 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed while trying to save a bookmark" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72649 in metacity (main) "Unresponsive windows (Freeze)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72651 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Toshiba Satellite laptop believes fully charged battery is critically low -- forces shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72651
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72652 in vlc (universe) "Segmentation fault, among other problems..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72653 in mrd6 (universe) "mrd6sh hangs mrd6 when lauched with "show mrib" option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72653
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72654 in hal (main) "Doesn't recognize CD-R/Ws since Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70338 in Ubuntu "Sky2 ethernet driver, stalling internet connection..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72655 in libdrm (main) "use icheck to detect ABI breakage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72656 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70078 in scim (main) "crash of scim" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70437 in Ubuntu "As soon as my desktop was loaded, this poped up . . ." [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70487 in ubiquity (main) "Non riesco ad installare" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70822 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Administration programs not requiring password to access in Ubuntu Edgy " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71497 in Ubuntu "Users&groups in Gnome does not ask for password !!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71765 in firefox (main) "Dapper Firefox needs Firefox 1.5.0.8 security fixes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72657 in Ubuntu "After updating and restarting screen is in 640x480" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72659 in libxml++2.6 (universe) ""libxml++config.h" included by exception.h but not exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72659
<BenPA> hi ... can someone help me with submitting a bug report via email
<Admiral_Chicago> BenPA: what's the bug?
<BenPA> my install to a usb stick crashes about 1/2 through the install
<Hobbsee> why are you installing to a usb stick?  last i knew, that wasnt supported
<BenPA> there are instructions on the ubuntu site
<BenPA> I could provide the link but I think I cannot post it here
<Hobbsee> ah right
<BenPA> Admiral_Chicago what should I do?
<Admiral_Chicago> BenPA: post it here please
<BenPA> right into this window?
<BenPA> I can do that
<Admiral_Chicago> sure
<BenPA> I am not a programmer but a fairly new user of ubuntu.  I know just enough about programming and such to make me dangerous but it is not my thing in life.  I have some information about an event that happened when I was trying to load ubuntu on a usb device that may or may not have worked.  Please help with passing the following information on to help make Ubuntu better for everyone.
<BenPA> I was attempting putting ubuntu linux from a live cd to a lexmar 4g usb
<BenPA> drive the second time when it crashed.  I thought i had done it
<BenPA> correctly but wanted to redo it because it had stopped loading at about
<BenPA> 36 mins into the install. It appeared that it had worked but I was not
<BenPA> sure. I was following liveusbpendrivepersistent and ubuntu linux live
<BenPA> CD: save data & desktop information on usb device and boot a dead pc
<BenPA> with nothing but a thumb drive instructions.  I know I was using info
<BenPA> from three sources but this is a new method. Here is the crash report:
<BenPA> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Admiral_Chicago> wait no
<BenPA>   File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 130, in ?
<Admiral_Chicago> the link to this
<BenPA>     install(sys.argv[1] )
<BenPA>   File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 55, in install
<BenPA>     ret = wizard.run()
<BenPA>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py",
<BenPA> line 266, in run
<BenPA>     self.process_step()
<BenPA>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py",
<BenPA> line 741, in process_step
<BenPA>     self.mountpoints_to_summary()
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72660 in samba (main) "entering swat commands causes command line to become inoperative" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72660
<BenPA>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py",
<BenPA> line 1029, in mountpoints_to_summary
<BenPA>     self.progress_loop()
<BenPA>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py",
<BenPA> line 538, in progress_loop
<BenPA>     raise RuntimeError, ("Install failed with exit code %s; see "
<BenPA> RuntimeError: Install failed with exit code 1;
<Admiral_Chicago> BenPA: stop, i meant the link to this page
<BenPA> see /var/log/installer/syslog and /var/log/syslog
<BenPA> sorry
<BenPA> sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> it's alright. where did you get these introctions
<BenPA> I used 3 different sets of instructions of which one set came off of the ubuntupersistantusb link
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72661 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72661
<Admiral_Chicago> BenPA: do you have the link
<BenPA> yes hold a sec
<BenPA> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Admiral_Chicago> BenPA: give me a sec i'm working on a few other things as well
<BenPA> not a problem ... did you want the other links?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, have you asked around in #kubuntu or #ubuntu
<BenPA> nope
<Admiral_Chicago> ive never used USB drives to boot
<BenPA> I haven't yet either (smile)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72662 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet kills itself, restarts when connecting to wireless AP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72663 in kdeedu (main) "Ktouch's "lectures" are hidden away and took a bit of time (and an expert Linux guru) to locate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72664 in xorg-server (main) "using "chown" in /var/crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72665 in xorg-server (main) "using "chown" in /var/crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72666 in Ubuntu "ssh-agent spawns multiple times via Xsession" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72667 in netpanzer (universe) "Explosions aren't showing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72670 in grip (universe) "grip not started on Edgy Eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72670
<crimsun> bug 62988, 64867, 68552, 68554, 71590
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62988 in firefox "[Edgy]  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62988
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64867 in flashplugin-nonfree "The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error." [Low,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64867
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68552 in flashplugin-nonfree "Starting up firefox; crash" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68552
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68554 in flashplugin-nonfree "Certain pages cause firefox 2.0 to dmp" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68554
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71590 in flashplugin-nonfree "Firefox crashes unexpectedly " [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72672 in Ubuntu "previewing "molecule" in screensaver preferences causes system to hang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72673 in amarok (main) "Amarokcollectionscanner crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72671 in kdebase (main) "Error pasting with shift+insert in Konsole" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72674 in openoffice.org (main) "Files opened from inside Openoffice.org do not appear on recent files " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72675 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Unable to stop composing an email without saving to drafts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72676 in openoffice.org (main) "When insterting a formula, window loses focus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71802 in avidemux (multiverse) "apt-get build-dep fails " [Low,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72677 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.10 corrupts Windows XP registry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72678 in k9copy (universe) "k9copy-1.10-beta1 very unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72679 in gnome-screensaver (main) "When locking screen with shotcut keys ctrl-alt-l,ctrl & alt i "sticking" when unlocking screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72282 in Ubuntu "After configuring my internet broadband connection to connect Ubuntu, it is not booting." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72681 in wwwoffle (universe) "wwwoffle doesn't change on/offline mode automatically." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72682 in python-defaults (main) "Crash after closing DrPython" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72683 in tsclient (main) "tsclient ARGB troubles with beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72684 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes after updating colorzilla" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72685 in Ubuntu "Bluetooth Scans Return Empty in Edgy; Worked in Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72685
<Kagou> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72686 in Ubuntu "My PC doesn't hibernate or suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71872 in Ubuntu "gdmsetup not starting on feisty fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72687 in quodlibet (universe) "QL 0.24 is out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72688 in audacity (universe) "Audacity 1.2.6 is out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71348 in xen-source-2.6.17 (universe) "Dom0 crashes upon start of second DomU" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69031 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) ""Create from image" action doesn't work" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72689 in zope3 (main) "New version(3.3) released" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72690 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Gnome System Monitor tells my system is Debian testing/unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72691 in gnomad2 (universe) "gnomad crashed during mp3 file transfer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72692 in brasero (universe) "It may be Brasero or it maybe Libburn no audio cd from mp3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72693 in brasero (universe) "Brasero's used to monitor progress in panel bar icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72693
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all. i was wondering if ubuntu accepted bugs about non-free packages that have been 'misplaced' into main/universe? in debians BTS its called 'policy violation'. is there a similar tag i can search in LP with?
<secretlondon> not a tag to search with - but if you find some please report them
<Fujitsu> Kamping_Kaiser: What in particular?
<Fujitsu> Oh, I see...
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i was actually hoping to look in launchpad for some, rather then put some in
<Kamping_Kaiser> i might have to have a crack at LP with keywords instead :$
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72695 in update-manager (main) "6.06 to 6.10 update fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72695
<cypher1> 72696
<secretlondon> you need to do bug #72696
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72696 in linux-source-2.6.15 "tg3: doesn't recognize the network device on Fujitsu Esprimo E5915" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72696 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "tg3: doesn't recognize the network device on Fujitsu Esprimo E5915" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72697 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "Soft lockup related to skype, sound, and ipw3945 module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68918 in azureus (universe) "IBM Java crashed while running azureus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72699 in Ubuntu "I can't start LimeWire in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71946 in libgphoto2 (main) "Digikam recognize my camera  as USB PTP Class, but i can't acess its data." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72698 in kdegraphics (main) "Cannot open ps files printed to file from acrobat reader" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72700 in k3d (universe) "Installation of k3d fails and package can't be removed using apt-get/synaptic/aptitude" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72702 in omniorb4 (universe) "Floating Point Marshalling Not Working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72704 in Ubuntu "My screen frozen!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72705 in Ubuntu "kernel panic, system freeze on shutdown, vmware hangs..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72706 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Security update breaks thunderbird" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72707 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72708 in mesademos (universe) "Can't build example file 'vgears.c'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72709 in pouetchess (universe) "Crashed upon moving horse in 3rd move" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72711 in rt2x00 (universe) "Cannot build against 2.6.19 (missing config.h)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72710 in nut (universe) "brocken USB support" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72712 in totem (main) "no totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin package in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72714 in gdm (main) "$HOME/.bash_profile not run when logging in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72713 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72715 in openoffice.org (main) "copy/paste problem with this xls document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72716 in bison (main) "bison includes real /usr/bin/yacc file, but also incorrectly registers /usr/bin/yacc with alternatives system." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72716
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72717 in python-defaults (main) "Launching Childsplay killed X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72718 in Ubuntu "users-admin doesn't change password when select the 'generate password' option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72719 in Ubuntu "Empty Trash menu: UI inconsistency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72720 in Ubuntu "mactel patches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72721 in ubiquity (main) "Installation problem - Install Progress Error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72722 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[users-admin]  unsuported distribution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72723 in Ubuntu "Edgy: Multiple issues with ZyDAS, zd1211rw, Network Manager " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72724 in mysql++ (universe) "Invalid includes in libmysql++-dev of libmysql-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72728 in avahi (main) "Avahi possible regression in 0.6.10-0ubuntu3.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72729 in mutt (main) "mutt segfaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72731 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Generating a password for a new user doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72732 in metacity (main) "alt-f6 doesn't reliably switch between windows within an application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72733 in ubiquity (main) "Crash on GRUB install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72734 in rhythmbox (main) "Properties dialog should close on Return" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72735 in gaim (main) "Escape should close dialogs in Gaim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72736 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Problem with digital camera HP Photosmart M417 (regression)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72737 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine crashes when trying to play Video CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72738 in Ubuntu "findfs reports /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/md0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72739 in Ubuntu "/etc/init.d/cryptdisks does not accept typed passkeys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72740 in Ubuntu "Edgy alternate install cd doesn't rescue raid1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72741 in Ubuntu "Mouse pointer disappears after stand-by" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71750 in kdenetwork (main) "kpf crashes when the folder is a remote one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72742 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Doesn't go on stand-by at closing lid as per chosen settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72742
<dholbach> sfllaw: any new hug day planned?
<jonh_wendell> hug day is cool :)
<dholbach> :-)
* dholbach hugs jonh_wendell
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72743 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when restarting after installing Zotera extension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72743
<AlexMBas> how could I send a trace on HAL to launchpad bugs ?
<AlexMBas> my HAL is breaking due to laptop battery problem
<AlexMBas> it crashes because acpi states that the battery is on an invalid state
<jonh_wendell> AlexMBas, did you check /var/log/acpid ?
<AlexMBas> yeah
<sfllaw> dholbach: Not this week.  I'm going to use the time to prepare those talks I'm giving next week.
<sfllaw> We'll have a hug day next week to coincide with them.
<AlexMBas> kern.log has an entry with the error that acpid throes
<AlexMBas> throws ..
<jonh_wendell> AlexMBas, did you already reported the bug?
<AlexMBas> yeah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72744 in wesnoth (universe) "Wesnoth installs with no campaigns" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72744
<jonh_wendell> AlexMBas, just put there all information you have
<AlexMBas> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/72123
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72123 in hal "HAL crashes due to battery problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<AlexMBas> I would like to help
<jonh_wendell> AlexMBas, have you searched a bug like that in HAL upstream?
<AlexMBas> so if the bug crusher that gets to handle it wants to contact me fell free to ask
<AlexMBas> I'll promptly help
<AlexMBas> jonh_wendell, no I didn't
<AlexMBas> I'll tonight though ... had not thought of it
<AlexMBas> jonh_wendell, if there is some patch on upstream for it or I help them produce one ... is there any chance of getting it fixed on ubuntu ?
<AlexMBas> I mean edgy
<AlexMBas> or it would fall on feisty ?
<jonh_wendell> AlexMBas, if you are luck, in edgy-updates
<jonh_wendell> :)
<jonh_wendell> AlexMBas, have you seen bug 68834?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68834 in hal "battery support in hal broken on acer aspire 3003lci" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72745 in gnome-power-manager (main) "GPM Prevents Screensaver from Working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72745
<AlexMBas> I'll do it now ..
<AlexMBas> jonh_wendell, it is definitively another bug
<AlexMBas> my battery is really screwed up
<AlexMBas> it is a smart battery
<AlexMBas> but some of the acpi methods are broken on the battery
<AlexMBas> the problem is that HAL should state that the battery is failing but not crash
<AlexMBas> HAL is way too important in order to crash
<jonh_wendell> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72747 in Ubuntu "Gnome-panel not working correctly after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72747
<AlexMBas> jonh_wendell, nothing on upstream also
<AlexMBas> should I open a bug report there also
<AlexMBas> ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72746 in kopete (main) "Crash when changing chat window style/theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72748 in tea (universe) "Crash while exiting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72748
<jonh_wendell> AlexMBas, feel free to do it. After this, put a link to that bug into malone one
<AlexMBas> ok
<AlexMBas> thks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72521 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu 6.06 Installer crashed on partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72521
<jonh_wendell> AlexMBas, btw, hal is not gnome software
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72397 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72749 in linux-meta (main) "latest update from repos broke my x server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72749
<AlexMBas> jonh_wendell, yeah ... launchpad stated it to be freedesktop code
<AlexMBas> I searched their bugzilla
<jonh_wendell> cool
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71823 in firefox (main) "crash while it does nothing" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71823
<AlexMBas> I thought it to be gnome's before checking though
<AlexMBas> sanity checking are allways good hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72752 in libpcap (main) "Packet statistics are wrong (doubled)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71739 in Ubuntu "Package installers or locked up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72750 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus creating directory on NTFS partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72751 in bison (main) "Please sync from debian/unstable (overwrite ok)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71738 in php-mail (universe) "php-mail vulnerable to header forgery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71738
<jonh_wendell> AlexMBas, you could put some screenshots in your bug report. Maybe it helps.
<AlexMBas> ok, it is just a dialog saying HAL crashed -> OK
<AlexMBas> but i'll
<AlexMBas> put it there also
<jonh_wendell> AlexMBas, maybe the bug is in gnome-power-manager, not in hal
<AlexMBas> hmmm but HAL never starts when the battery is placed on the laptop
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72754 in bittornado (main) "Please merge from debian/unstable (overwrite ok)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72754
<AlexMBas> and it runs OK when it's not on the laptop
<AlexMBas> how could I ensure where is the problem ?
<jonh_wendell> AlexMBas, i don't know... that's why i asked you some screnshots...
<AlexMBas> ohhh ok
<AlexMBas> I'll put it on the report tonight with the upstream HAL bugzilla link
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71541 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Broadcom Wireless Driver Probe Response SSID Overflow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71621 in xchat (universe) "XChat Crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72753 in python2.4 (main) "python2.4 crashes when i start alacarte" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72755 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72755
<dholbach> sfllaw: ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72756 in tar (main) "Tar is crashing on FAT32 writing" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72757 in xserver-xgl (universe) "XGL crashed moving windows ATI Radeon Mobility 9000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71471 in Ubuntu "erro to lauch a sh" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71471
<lifepositive> blue-frog: hello
<blue-frog> hi
<lifepositive> blue-frog: do you know any green frogs?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72758 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "[feisty]  cpu frequency info gone?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72759 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "kernel oops when mount/recovering xfs FS on USB drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72761 in evolution (main) "Evolution will not delete certain folders, claiming they are empty, even though they appear to be empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72760 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Shutdown does not turn off computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72762 in gaim (main) "Gaim Crash after Exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72764 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashed after closing it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72007 in apt (main) "autoremove function doesnt behave appropriately" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72765 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "hard drive cries out in pain at hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72766 in Ubuntu "ethernet card was disabled after mainboard change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72766
<rED_HErrING> so i was wondering, whats the best tactic, to go in Here to ask about bugs/bugfixes or submit them straight to launchpad first?
<siretart> hey folks
<siretart> what should be done with bug #56120
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56120 in cryptsetup "cryptdisks script does not work (with luks partitions)" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56120
<siretart> the submitter says that he don't use ubuntu anymore and is not interested in solving the bug.
<siretart> I have to admit that I don't really understand the bug, and would tend to just reject it
<jjesse_> then reject the bug
<siretart> ok
<siretart> done
<siretart> ty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72767 in Debian (universe) "Wireless Support Decreased" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72767
<Adri2000> "in Debian (universe)" heh
<stgraber> hmm, the bug was first assigned to ubuntu (package : zd1211) then he added it to Debian as well, but why do we see it as Debian (universe) here ? :)
<gnomefreak> if i had to guess debian is above ubuntu in the bug
<siretart> seems a bug in Ubugtu in any case
<siretart> anyway, the bug is, hum, interesting. I think it is rather a kernel bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71977 in network-manager (main) "VPN support status" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72769 in gnash (universe) "gnash crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72768 in acpi (main) "cdrom and wifi not recognized at the same time since edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72770 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Echo Indigo I/O pcmcia sound card detected but not supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72770
<Seveas> interesting
<Seveas> why would it say universe...?
<Seveas> will have to wait for the mail to reach the archive to find out
<Seveas> !info zd1211
<ubotu> Package zd1211 does not exist in any distro I know
<Seveas> !info zd1211-source
<ubotu> zd1211-source: Source for the zd1211 wireless driver module. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.0.svnr67-2 (edgy), package size 176 kB, installed size 232 kB
<Seveas> ah, that makes sense
<Seveas> ok, you can call it a bug in Ubugtu, but I can't be bothered to either explain or fix it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72771 in gok (main) "fails to launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72772 in usplash (main) "Usplash in edgy doesn't play well with vmware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72773 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xgl crashed opening an application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72774 in Ubuntu "My system takes ages to boot because of "buffer I/O errors"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72775 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "laptop fans doesn't work sometimes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72775
<blue-frog> I still don't understand how a reporter can affect a bug to edgy straight away (well in fact don't know if it is feasable...)
<pygi> slomo, Hobbsee ...
<Hobbsee> hey pygi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72776 in vim (main) "arrow keys prints A B C D when inserting text into a file using vi since edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72777 in language-pack-cs (main) "Nastaven sprvy napjen - peklep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71615 in control-center (main) "Keyboard applet's Layout window does not display layouts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72778 in kvpnc (universe) "Not forced to install vpnc upon installing kvpnc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72779 in Ubuntu "addition of a template for groupOfNames objects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72779
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-22
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72786 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "I tried to add a printer share in network vi samba on edgy i386 on laptop celeron mobile HP." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72787 in lastfm (universe) "started last fm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72788 in compiz (universe) "Maximized windows go behind the bottom toolbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72789 in xchat (universe) "xchat crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72790 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Hard lock using BCM5751 (tigon3)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72790
<ausimage> Hello... I am having difficulty with using xsane and gimp. I am scanning dozens of photos at a time, saving them, getting more. It appears the more I am scanning into gimp the slower gimp and xsane are.
<ausimage> In fact the other day, I scanned in so many the effects being aplied to the image did not show but were saved.
<ausimage> Does anyone have a suggestion as to which might be 'leaking' now in edgy??
<Burgwork> ausimage: do you have all the images open?
<ausimage> no I scan like four adjust them and save them then get more
<Burgwork> shut one down, see if your memory usage drops
<Burgwork> then shut the other
<ausimage> I have to close out gimp and xsane to get it back
<ausimage> K... I will...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72791 in gtkpod (universe) "segfault on sorting playlists ascending" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72791
<ausimage> burgwork: I am noticing that Gimp is not freeing the memory.... at the start of scanning an image it was 36mb... it went up to 97 mb while I had the image open... after saving and closing it went to done to 45 mb....
<Burgwork> ausimage: then it is xsane or sane
<ausimage> hmmm not Gimp it started at 36 before the image and after closing was at 45 mb??? xsane did not seem to move from ~18mb...
<Burgwork> ah, right, sorry
<ausimage> Gimp then? definite leak huh?
<Burgwork> which version of Ubuntu are you using>
<ausimage> edgy
<Burgwork> hmm, ok
<ausimage> never an issue in Dapper
<Burgwork> I would file a bug, mention what you found
<ausimage> K
<Burgwork> if you can valgrind it, that woudl be stellar
<ausimage> hmmm K does gimp have a debug package?
<Burgwork> I think so
<ausimage> great compiling is kinda a pain, though doable
<Burgwork> ausimage: there is a performance-list that GNOME has setup
<Burgwork> you might want to work with them on this
<ausimage> what is the url?
<ausimage> good bug #72794 is filed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72794 in gimp "Leaking Memory when working with Scanner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72794
<ausimage> burgwork did you have an url in mind concerning the gnome performance list?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72793 in Ubuntu "[171.240834]  soft lockup on cpu#0! !help!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72794 in gimp (main) "Leaking Memory when working with Scanner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72796 in openoffice.org (main) "Anti-aliasing-option in OpenOffice does not work, when Anti-Aliasing is turned off in KDE system settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72797 in nfs-utils (main) "Install of nfs-kernel-server does not start service" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71763 in vnc (main) "Font problems" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72798 in Ubuntu "Nedit bug attributed to lesstif" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72798
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72799 in sound-juicer (main) "bad parsing of musicbrainz data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72800 in Ubuntu "Random hardlocks experienced in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72800
<fernando> what's the bug priority to duplicate?
<fernando> newers?
<fernando> more comments?
<fernando> heheh
<fernando> =)
<dsas_> fernando: Whichever has the most relevant  information usually
<fernando> dsas_: thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72802 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Mac Mini USB support broken in 2.6.19-6 package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72801 in glibc (main) "Timezone information for Australia/Perth needs to be updated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72009 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes and make restart x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72803 in Ubuntu "gnome-login with nvidia driver screen resolution bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72804 in gnome-panel (main) "Crash when I select "Always on Visible Workspace"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72805 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "nvidia-glx 1.0.9629 causes OpenGL programs to segfault on NV2x hardware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72806 in adept (main) "'adept_notifier' is not aware of packages in "held" state" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72807 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "-generic configuration of linux-image-2.6.17 develops freezes " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72001 in foremost (universe) "Segmentation fault if verbose specified" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72808 in Ubuntu "system time set as utc randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72809 in firefox (main) "Firefox 1.5.0.8 'Help->About Firefox' seems broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72810 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance-powermanager applet doesn't allow changing the cpu scaling governors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72810
<Seveas> %config list rss
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72811 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "wrong modules loaded?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72812 in firefox (main) "Firefox does not display new page after click." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72813 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed on low disk space." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72813
<Hobbsee> sigh
<Hobbsee> oops
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee|Remote: sigh?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72814 in control-center (main) "Crash at login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72816 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Sporadic 7-minute freeze and "BUG: soft lockup detected"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72817 in pyvtk (universe) "site-package contents missing in binary .deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72818 in wengophone (universe) "Please sync wengophone (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72819 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "3G Drivers required in restricted modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72820 in ubiquity (main) "installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72821 in firefox (main) "Crash when trying to show style information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71567 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "LVM Snapshot removal causes intermittent kernel panic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72822 in firefox (main) "crash while using GAIM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72824 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "pata_via causes random crashes at boot" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72824
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72825 in prevu (universe) "doesn't follow Python policy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72826 in prevu (universe) "incorrect use of Lintian overrides" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72088 in atk1.0 (main) "Please sync atk1.0 (main) from unstable" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72095 in opal (main) "Please sync opal (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71571 in Ubuntu "Please sync opensync-plugin-syncml from debian - it is a new package." [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71572 in Ubuntu "Please sync multisync0.90 from debian - it is a new package." [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71565 in Ubuntu "Please sync libsyncml from debian - it is a new package." [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71569 in Ubuntu "Please sync opensync-plugin-palm from debian - it is a new package." [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71569
<dholbach> new bugs! :-)
<palski> kill 'em all!
<Burgundavia> dholbach: afaik, 71569 has already been satisfied
<dholbach> ah they're all "fix released" great
<ajmitch> daniel! :)
<dholbach> hey ANDREW :-)
<ajmitch> dholbach: any quick way for me to restore default gconf settings for an app (compiz)?
<dholbach> I think gnome-reset can do that
<dholbach> but not sure
<dholbach> but you need to save settings with it afaik
<ajmitch> right
<siretart> dholbach! ajmitch!  :)
<ajmitch> siretart!!
<siretart> :)
<dholbach> heya siretart
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71900 in openct (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync openct (0.6.10-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71903 in scite (universe) "Sync request: scite 1.71-1 from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71973 in krb5 (main) "Please sync krb5 (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72000 in qsynth (universe) "Request for sync of qsynth to 0.2.5-1 from Debian sid, main." [Wishlist,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72082 in boo (universe) "Please sync boo 0.7.6.2237-5 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71865 in file (main) "Please merge from debian/unstable (overwrite ok)" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71889 in blast (universe) "Please sync blast (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71898 in alsaplayer (universe) "Request for sync of alsaplayer to 0.99.76-9 from Debian sid, main." [Wishlist,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72827 in mesa-utils (main) "Please sync from debian/unstable (overwrite ok)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72827
<crimsun> need to purchase the archive team $a_lot_of_beer
<jonh_wendell> when should we assign a desktop bug to desktop-bugs team? always?
<Hobbsee> dont assign it, if it's in the right place?
<jonh_wendell> Hobbsee, sorry?
<Hobbsee> jonh_wendell: sorry....i was being poked in #ubuntu too
<Hobbsee> jonh_wendell: which package is it for?
<jonh_wendell> Hobbsee, i don't remember, but surely it was a desktop package, like gaim or evince
<Hobbsee> if the bug is under the correct package, you shouldnt need to be assigning anybody
<Hobbsee> assignment is more for the devs to say "i'm looking at htis, i'll fix it"
<Hobbsee> as opposed to "i want you to fix it"
<jonh_wendell> hmm, right
<jonh_wendell> thanks, Hobbsee
<bddebian> Boo
<jonh_wendell> Ubugtu has gone again?
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-23
<Hobbsee> debian bug #293960
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 293960 in kdenetwork-filesharing "kdenetwork-filesharing: Adding Samba user fails with no feedback" [Normal,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/293960
<Hobbsee> debian 313375
<Hobbsee> debian #313375
<Hobbsee> debian bug #313375
<crimsun> it'll time out, probably
<Hobbsee> seems so
<crimsun> loading bugs.do itself takes about 1 minute here
<sfllaw> mvo: Bug 68430 has been tested.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68430 in xorg "Dependencies allow driver packages to be removed too easily" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68430
<crimsun> 'morning sfllaw
<sfllaw> crimsun: Morning Daniel.
<mvo> sfllaw: great, thanks
<sfllaw> mvo: Must go to sleep soon.
<sfllaw> Have to interview students tomorrow morning.
<Admiral_Chicago> sfllaw, what do you do?
<crimsun> arg, where were you when I was a student?!
<sfllaw> Admiral_Chicago: Clarify, please?
<Hobbsee> hey sfllaw
<sfllaw> crimsun: I don't know.  When were you a student?
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: Hello.
<crimsun> sfllaw: '02
<Admiral_Chicago> sfllaw, why are you interviewing students?
<sfllaw> crimsun: I was a student myself at the University of Waterloo.
<sfllaw> Admiral_Chicago: We're are trying to get two interns from a local Cgeps.
<sfllaw> Admiral_Chicago: They'll get experience working on free software (plus course credit) and we'll get more people working on BugSquad half-time.
<sfllaw> Win-win!
<Admiral_Chicago> sfllaw, ask them for their core values. People should be able to answer that off their bat
<Admiral_Chicago> Admiral_Chicago == honesty, hard-work, loyalty
<crimsun> man, this would have been ideal in '02
<sfllaw> That's like asking people "do you lie?"
<Admiral_Chicago> sfllaw, no i don't think so, they are values that I believe in and live my life by
<sfllaw> sfllaw: Well, OK.
<sfllaw> Admiral_Chicago: Well, OK.
<sfllaw> Admiral_Chicago: But that's not a good interview question because people know what the obvious right and wrong answers are.
<sfllaw> Admiral_Chicago: It's better to look at what people do and figure out who they are from that.
<sfllaw> For example, working in free software usually indicates things like honesty and hard-work and loyalty.
<sfllaw> Mostly because only those kinds of people would bother volunteering their time.
<sfllaw> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> sfllaw, i like that question but meh. also, i do like to look at other projects like being involved in school outside of class
<sfllaw> I've got to brush up on my computer languages.
<Admiral_Chicago> sfllaw, are you using the "tell me about yourself?" question
<Admiral_Chicago> i have to learn fortran kinda soon
<sfllaw> No.
<sfllaw> That question makes people stall.
<sfllaw> I like to look at the rsum and ask about things on there.
<sfllaw> And try to find something they're passionate about.
<sfllaw> People have a hard time shutting up about their passions.
<Admiral_Chicago> good deal
<Admiral_Chicago> it seems this channel is alway dead when it is late in the US
<sfllaw> Looking at these rsums, I only have to brush up on Perl, POSIX shell, and C++.
<sfllaw> Uhm.
<sfllaw> It's 1:10 in Canada.
<kaiki> hello
<sfllaw> kaiki: Salut!
<sfllaw> dholbach should be on soon.
<Admiral_Chicago> err i mean in this hemisphere
<Admiral_Chicago> i haven't seen him online in like a week
<Admiral_Chicago> is he still in Germany?
<sfllaw> That's because we were in All Hands.
<Admiral_Chicago> all hands?
<sfllaw> He probably got back on Monday.
<sfllaw> That was the Canonical staff conference in San Francisco.
<Admiral_Chicago> ah interesting
<mvo> Admiral_Chicago: dholbach should be here again for the rest of the week
<mvo> normal european times
<Admiral_Chicago> mvo, i assumed so, i only see him on when i should be asleep or in class
<sfllaw> Admiral_Chicago: Where are you from?
<sfllaw> The U.S.?
<Admiral_Chicago> sfllaw, Chicago Illinois. It's in the nick :)
<sfllaw> Ah.
<sfllaw> One doesn't make these assumptions, you know.
<Admiral_Chicago> it's how i got a few people to join the Chicago LoCo, they saw the nick and asked about ti
<Admiral_Chicago> it*
<sfllaw> Neat.
<sfllaw> kaiki: Welcome back.
<dholbach> good morning
<kaiki> good morning
<dholbach> hey kaiki
* nixternal hugs dholbach, sfllaw, kaiki, Admiral_Chicago, mvo, crimsun, and anyone else that wants a hug!
* dholbach hugs nixternal back
<kaiki> thank you nixternal
<nixternal> dholbach: can i get my wallet back please ;)
<nixternal> it is empty anyways
<crimsun> he was getting a gpg keyslip
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> crimsun: said thing is, i have more gpg keyslips in my wallet than i do cash
<nixternal> s/said/sad
<dholbach> :-)
<crimsun> same here
<sfllaw> dholbach: Morning.
<sfllaw> dholbach: Time to sleep.
<sfllaw> dholbach: Night.
<dholbach> nighty sfllaw
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> heya Hobbsee
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach 
<kaiki> hello cypher1
<cypher1> kaiki: hi
<Hobbsee> Malone #41236
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41236 in leafnode "Dependency fault" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72965 in sword (universe) "Libsword6 Broken, GnomeSword will not function correctly without it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72967 in rp-pppoe (universe) "pppoe-server compiled with incorrect path to pppd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72968 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72969 in banshee (universe) "When banshee started: The given key was not present in the dictionary." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72969
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72955 in Ubuntu "memory leak" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72956 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crash unexpected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72957 in grub (main) "Grub says I have Debian instead of Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72958 in libfile-rsyncp-perl (main) "BackupPC gives fileListReceive failed error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72959 in apport (main) "automatically log out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72960 in erlang (universe) "erlang (beam) crashes in Edgy Eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72961 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes when trying to install to a hard drive in VMWare" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72951 in dosemu (multiverse) "[SRU]  dosemu (dapper)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72953 in Ubuntu "TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L532M issues on Ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72953
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72950 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed after quit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72950
* Admiral_Chicago hugs nixternal as well
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal, whats the plan of attack for today?
<nixternal> watch it buddy
<nixternal> a turkey
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72935 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Paren processes display incorrect memory usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72936 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Cannot mount NFS shares from server running 2.6.17." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72941 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72942 in boinc (universe) "System stops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72942
<nixternal> waiting for kst to finish building so i can debdiff it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72945 in Ubuntu "mkiso returns an error always" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72946 in audacity (universe) "Audacity 1.2.4: recording from line in is distorted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72947 in gnome-session (main) "System will be unresponsive, causing reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72948 in hal (main) "Usb mass storage not mounting after some time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72948
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal, you eating at your house?
<nixternal> my brothers
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72927 in haskell-hsql (universe) "please sync haskell-hsql (1.6-8.2) from unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72932 in Ubuntu "Feature Request: make "add/remove programs" have visibility of synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72937 in dpkg (main) "tar error when running make -f debian/rules binary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72938 in audacity (universe) "Crash after attempt to create already existing directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72938
<Admiral_Chicago> sweet
<Admiral_Chicago> we are going to my aunts it appears
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72925 in Ubuntu "Problems with WLAN and "ipw3945"" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72930 in Ubuntu "OpenGL Failing on Radion 9250" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72917 in coreutils (main) "coreutils_5.97-5.2ubuntu1_i386.deb have broken the X and network." [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72918 in Ubuntu "import photos import from .trash-user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72920 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "suspend to disk breaks swap partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72910 in amarok (main) "Amarok doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72910
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72911 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "rtl818x does not work with NetworkManager and WPA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72912 in mod-mono (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  mod-mono wrong version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72913 in vlc (universe) "VLC crashes when changing the "Equalizer" from Disable to "Full Bass"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72914 in coreutils (main) "coreutils package causes MAJOR breakage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72915 in xserver-xgl (universe) "error loading libgl1-mesa-dri modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72916 in firefox (main) "Firefox keeps crashing randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72916
<Admiral_Chicago> man there was no activity at all here for a while
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72891 in firefox (main) "Browsing normally with several tabs causes crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72892 in rhythmbox (main) "Adding new files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72893 in Ubuntu "usb key attached to sda1 but not automaticaly mounted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72894 in Ubuntu "no microphone in skype" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72895 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "[feisty]  [linux-image-2.6.19-6]  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72896 in Ubuntu "usb device mounted but impossible to correctly copy files from or to the device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72897 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Unable to install without format" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72897
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72898 in gdm (main) "gdm crashed from illegal instruction" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72899 in subversion (main) "the subversion package is old" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72899
<cypher1> Admiral_Chicago: maybe too many bugs ? ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72900 in cdrtools (main) "Cdrecord segfaults with when burning audio CD with many tracks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72902 in gaim (main) "gaim crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72905 in firefox (main) "Crash while loading a myspace page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72907 in firefox (main) "Firefox just crashed (it was in the background)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72907
<cypher1> whats happening ?
<Admiral_Chicago> cypher1, yea tjat's why i'm here
<cypher1> Admiral_Chicago: filed a bug ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72890 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 6.10 live DVD - system freezes at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72890
<Admiral_Chicago> cypher1, no i'm doing tirage
<cypher1> Admiral_Chicago: cool
<Admiral_Chicago> cypher1, where can a user find crash logs
<Admiral_Chicago> look at Bug #72907 I want to help but I'm new to this
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72907 in firefox "Firefox just crashed (it was in the background)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72907
<Admiral_Chicago> BUG #71802
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71802 in avidemux "apt-get build-dep fails " [Low,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72860 in sobby (universe) "sobby 0.3.0-2 won't start on dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72862 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72863 in ubuntu-meta (main) "central database for Ubuntu repos" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72865 in Ubuntu "This showed up after downloading video in opera" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72865
<palski> Admiral_Chicago: if there are a crash log it should be in /var/crash
<Admiral_Chicago> palski, thanks
<nixternal> Admiral_Chicago: he needs to enable multiverse
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal, he == user who i want to help?
<nixternal> nevermind, he does have multiverse enabled
<nixternal> holy jesus...look at all of the dependencies in that package
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72850 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "CPU does not reduce speed since update to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72850
<nixternal> 42+ build deps
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72851 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Intel HDA is not working anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72830 in qt4-x11 (main) "Qmake override compilation FLAGS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72832 in upstart (main) "no console started on cell machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72833 in hubackup (universe) "[Feature]   Backend system for backups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72835 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Waiting after HPET init" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72835
<joejaxx> nixternal: stop trying to talk in here :P haha
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72952 in language-selector (main) "Add fallback language for English variants" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72954 in gimp (main) "Ni idea" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72962 in pan (main) "Pan crashed after opening a message (first time)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72963 in totem (main) "crash while using browser plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72964 in firefox (main) "Firefox closes when opened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72966 in gnumeric (main) "crash on opening empty text file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72966
<cypher1> edgy looks very very buggy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72922 in nautilus (main) "files overlap each other on the "keep aligned" mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72922
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72923 in glibc (main) "segfault in getgrnam() on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72924 in language-pack-cs (main) "OpenOffice.org - nzvy program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72926 in Ubuntu "Master Volumn Control does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72928 in gnome-panel (main) "Clearing recent documents clears only the list in panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72929 in evolution (main) "Feature Request: bounce messages in Evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72929
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal, check out my update to Bug 72954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72931 in xorg (main) "dexconf creates a bogus xorg.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72940 in Ubuntu "Framebuffer (kernel bootflag) locks up X after hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72943 in Ubuntu "Laptop Buttons No Longer Work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72944 in dhcp3 (main) "Always complains about PID file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72949 in kdebase (main) "CD ripping from Konqueror broken in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72949
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72954 in gimp "Ni idea" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72882 in glibc (main) "segfault in gepwnam() under amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72883 in beagle (main) "'Unknown Duration' for all videos displayed in beagle-search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72884 in python2.4 (main) "/var/crash/_usr_bin_python2.4.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72885 in openoffice.org (main) "wrong shorcut with spanish impress in full screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72886 in k3b (main) "Burning CD/DVD, starvation, doesn't use burn-proof" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72887 in gnome-app-install (main) "add/remove tells you to switch to advanced mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72888 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Linux-image-2.6.19-6-generic package should include via82cxxx.ko" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72904 in gaim (main) "ICQ data tranfer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72906 in libcommoncpp2 (universe) "Missing deps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72906
<Admiral_Chicago> cypher1, orca is looking buffy, this is the fourth bug i've looked at for it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72908 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "No sound with intel ALC262" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72909 in ubiquity (main) "hostname checking " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72909
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72919 in firefox (main) "Javascript crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72919
<crimsun> this is the bug queue just being flushed from earlier
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72868 in openoffice.org (main) "Can't open .xml spreadsheet created by MS Office XP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72869 in kdebase (main) "Latest hal update breaks USB stick mounting in kubuntu dapper kde 3.5.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72870 in xen-source-2.6.17 (universe) "xen-headers doesn't install /lib/modules/2.6.17-6-generic-xen0/build directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72871 in Ubuntu "Upgrade to 6.06 from 5.10 failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72871
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72872 in Ubuntu "Insert CD -- mounts with all file permissions -rwx------" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72873 in linux-meta (main) "acpi resume failure on thinkpad t40p" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72874 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Booting process doesn't find my harddrives anymore" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72875 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo Impress crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72876 in gaim (main) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72877 in gaim (main) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72878 in gaim (main) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72879 in gaim (main) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72880 in gaim (main) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72881 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Cannot forward message inline" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72836 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Advanced Configuration and Extensions functionality broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72840 in Ubuntu "Edgy - visibility of removable supports (usb, cd, dvd)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72841 in guifications (universe) "[Sync Request]  guifications (2.13~beta4-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72841
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72843 in Ubuntu "No notification about failed mount of usb drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72845 in ndiswrapper (main) "Ndiswrapper not working anymore for bcmwl" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72846 in Ubuntu "Synaptic and Firefox will not start after updating Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72847 in glibc-doc-reference (main) "Please update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72853 in desktop-effects (universe) "window decoration doesn't look quite good" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72854 in gdb (main) ""internal error" on doing "printf "%p", 42"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72855 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72856 in newsx (universe) "/var/run/newsx not created at start time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72857 in alacarte (main) "Alacarte lack a way to change all the users' menu in a snapshot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72858 in lirc (main) "--with-transmitter configure flag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72859 in python-stdlib-extensions (main) "Please sync from debian/unstable (overwrite ok)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72867 in cedet (universe) "EMACS - python-mode 100% CPU usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72828 in evms (main) "Error: (evmsgui:30423): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_window_add_accel_group: assertion `GTK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72829 in acpi-support (main) "desktop pc crashes during hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72056 in gaim (main) "[Edgy]  Gaim crashed when closing buddy list" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72073 in rhythmbox (main) "Setting up lirc... crashed when trying to test the buttons." [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72090 in gaim (main) "Two-window crash: After away for a while, new inbound conversation opens two windows, causes crash" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72036 in evince (main) "Fullscreen in evince and Desktop switch " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72064 in xine-lib (main) "Open url http://.../file.mov and CRASH totem-xine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72065 in smb4k (universe) "smb4k screwed the sudoers sudo command no longer available! " [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71656 in gnome-media (main) "gnome-sound-recorder crashed" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71687 in gdm (main) "Issuing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop causing system to hang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71705 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "crash gnome-vfs2 Edgy" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71804 in xine-lib (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71808 in gnome-power (main) "Keyboard backlight does not work on Macbook Pro / Powerbook" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71943 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Thinkpad z61t fingerprint scanner doesn't work" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71952 in gaim (main) "Random crash (msn_servconn_got_error)" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71961 in gst-plugins-ugly0.10 (universe) "totem crashes when playing windows media" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71970 in evince (main) "problem with external links when they contain a "%"" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71991 in tz-brasil (universe) "tz-brasil doesn't remove the /etc/cron.d file when uninstalled" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72029 in kdebase (main) "kio_tar process not terminating when konqueror is closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72031 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "SSID with " [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71355 in gstreamer0.10-pitfdll (universe) "Totem-video-thumbnailer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71678 in Ubuntu "Shutdown from KDE ends in black screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71686 in sound-juicer (main) "Missing profiles and a segfault" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71686
<seb128> arf
<seb128> arg
<seb128> what is that flood
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69537 in liferea (main) "Crashes on loading a post with embedded Flash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70782 in upstart (main) "When 'console none' is specified in job files, output is still sent to the console" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69163 in wacom-tools (main) "new version request: 0.7.6-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69163
<dholbach> it's crazy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68854 in boinc (universe) "Cannot connect to localhost" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68854
<seb128> that's Ubugtu lagging somewhat
<seb128> a part of those bugs are bugs I've reassigning to other products yesterday
<crimsun> part of it's due to no bug e-mail being sent overnight
<crimsun> so they're all flushing now
<seb128> no bug e-mail, why?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72971 in beagle (main) "Beagled is crashing on startup, I've got an automatic report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72973 in petsc (universe) "Please sync petsc (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72975 in kst (universe) "[Feisty MoM]  Merge kst_1.3.1-1ubuntu1" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72975
<crimsun> seb128: dunno, asked in #launchpad. stub mentioned (earlier) that someone with root access on the relevant machines needed to check logfiles. It appears to have been resolved, though, since we're having this deluge of bugs. :-)
<seb128> k
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72978 in Ubuntu "it cant restart in Live CD user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72979 in nvidia-settings (restricted) "Impossible to install nvidia-settings in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71603 in totem (main) "ubuntu-desktop should NOT depend on totem-mozilla" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72980 in doxygen (main) "Please update to latest release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71586 in gnome-vfs (main) "stack_table_destroy crasher" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71507 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Cannot run many system tools" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71534 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashes when click EDIT -> PREFERENCES." [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71551 in gst (main) "manage groups closed when clicking on help button" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71492 in gnome-utils (main) "Cannot save screenshots" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72982 in xubuntu-meta (main) "proposal: additional tools" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71352 in control-center (main) "Crash installing ATER meta theme" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71438 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes with the Screensaver" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71387 in evince (main) "ev doesn't create pdf in xubuntu" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71421 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel in combination with Gthumb or Eye of Gnome" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72983 in network-manager (main) "Improvements for Networ-Manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72984 in Ubuntu "Printing Options useless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72984
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71629 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "Interactive parts jam" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72985 in kvirc2 (universe) "[Feisty MoM] Merge kvirc2_2.1.3-6ubuntu1" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72986 in Baltix (universe) "postinst of pykaraoke-bin and pykaraoke packages should call update-desktop-database " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72987 in Ubuntu "Headphone output of CD-Drives inactive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72990 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "[feisty]  problems in reloading ipw2200 after a suspend/resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72991 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "nvidia driver 9xxx rejects 1280x1024 mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72988 in iptraf (main) "Please sync from debian/unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72970 in alsa-driver (main) "Help help" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72970
<crimsun> best description ever.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72921 in php4 (universe) "Several unfixed CVEs for php4 in Ubuntu Dapper and Edgy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72992 in xen-source-2.6.17 (universe) "Kernel panic when starting domU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72993 in doxygen (main) "Doxygen does not warn if a return type has no description and WARN_NO_PARAMDOC is set" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72994 in gdis (universe) "gdis: Please review/upload this merged package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72995 in nano (main) "Need better way of handling permissions with nano and sudo mix" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72995
<jonh_wendell> seb128, morning
<jonh_wendell> seb128, if a bug was rejected in upstream, should it be rejected in ubuntu too?
<jonh_wendell> can someone else answer me? dholbach, sfllaw ?
<sfllaw> jonh_wendell: It depends.
<dholbach> jonh_wendell: that depends on if we want to fix it
<sfllaw> Off.
<dholbach> jonh_wendell: but i guess in most cases upstream has a good reason to reject the bug
<sfllaw> Be back by 13:00 EST.
<sfllaw> Wish me luck.
<jonh_wendell> bug 72735
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72735 in gaim "Escape should close dialogs in Gaim" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72735
<jonh_wendell> dholbach, upstream rejected bug: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1156917&group_id=235&atid=350235
<Ubugtu> Sourceforge bug 1156917 "escape key should activate cancel buttons" [Pri: 5,Closed wont] 
<jonh_wendell> Ubugtu, you are smart
<dholbach> jonh_wendell: not sure about that bug
<jonh_wendell> dholbach, wishlist, actually
<Hobbsee> dholbach: i'm just merging a gnome package.  gasp!
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee
<dholbach> :-)
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach  :)
<Hobbsee> gnucash :)
<Hobbsee> it's uninstallable, so instead of fixing that, i just did the merge of it
* dholbach high-fives Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<gnomefreak> dholbach: your on the ubuntu-desktop team right?
<dholbach> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> gdm theme changer is look for su not sudo passwords ;)
<gnomefreak> feisty
<dholbach> gnomefreak: hm? what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> dholbach: when i go to change the theme in system>admin>login screen  it tells me my sudo password is wrong
<dholbach> gnomefreak: looks like gksu is broken
<dholbach> nothing to do with gdm
<dholbach> gksu synaptic says the same
<gnomefreak> ohhhh i thought it was gksudo
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> i tested everything else with gksudo not gksu
<gnomefreak> what is the app called so i can open it from terminal?
<dholbach>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/71794 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71794 in gksu "gksudo doesn't run program after asking for password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<dholbach> gnomefreak: mvo is subscribed to the bug - he did the last merge of it - maybe something went wrong along the way there
<gnomefreak> ok ill confirm it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72997 in udev (main) "Latest update in feisty breaks permissions of files in /dev/*" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72997
<mvo> thanks gnomefreak, I have a look
<seb128> jonh_wendell: reject that bug
<seb128> jonh_wendell: if that's a behaviour upstream doesn't want we are not going to implement it
<jonh_wendell> seb128, done :)
<seb128> jonh_wendell: we try to be consistant with upstream
<jonh_wendell> sure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72996 in motv (multiverse) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71794 in gksu (main) "gksudo doesn't run program after asking for password" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71794
<gnomefreak> ty mvo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73000 in gl-117 (universe) "gl-117 crashed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73000
<gnomefreak> Lp is broken :(
<dholbach> or the bot?
<gnomefreak> no i cant comment on LP when i hit comment after typing and changing to needs info i get page not found
<dholbach> oh, you should probably talk to the guys at #launchpad
<gnomefreak> ah keybuk was typing same time i was :(
<gnomefreak> he marked it as a dup. as i was asking what version of coreutils it was
<gnomefreak> and yes the bot is buggy again :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73001 in ubiquity (main) "Graphical installer xubuntu iMac G3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73002 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73003 in kdepim (main) "korganizer does not start from K Menu -> run dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71936 in gaim (main) "'Random' crash (gaim_debug_info)" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73004 in xorg (main) "Dell 2005fpw lcd defaults to 1280x1024 instead of its native resolution of 1680x1050" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69276 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[time-admin]  Time admin crash when try to change date and time" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71589 in gaim (main) "filetransfer fails with space in filename and gaim crashes" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71711 in koffice (main) "Krita in Edgy doen't open gifs" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71474 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes when adding new account (gaim_presence_get_active_status)" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71878 in gtk (main) "gimp crashed to _gtk_file_system_model_get_path" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71775 in gnome-media (main) "Gnome volume control crashes when muting and unmuting" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73005 in usplash (main) "wrong path in Makefile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73007 in w3m-el (universe) "w3m-el should depend on emacs-snapshot also" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73008 in kdebase (main) ""KDEInit could not launch 'kinfocenter'" when launching KInfoCenter from Katapult or Run Command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67877 in libgtk (main) "crash when loading attached email" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73010 in gksu (main) "gksu broken in Feisty - v 2.0.0-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73011 in linux-meta (main) "Toshset no longer supported by 2.6.19-6-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73011
<jonh_wendell> gnomefreak, i guess it's a duplicate from your bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73012 in Ubuntu "Wrong Refresh Rate after installing NVIDIA driver (1.0-9629)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73014 in icecc (universe) "sync request icecc-monitor from sid" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73015 in ubiquity (main) "Critical Error in instalation Kubuntu " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73016 in xchat (universe) "Crash on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73018 in checkbot (universe) "checkbot fails with UTF-32 error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73019 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Computer runs very hot when idle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73021 in nautilus (main) "fm_tree_model_unref_node fails ref_count > 0 assert" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73022 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Computer locks up when exiting second X server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73023 in human-icon-theme (main) "Round orange emblems have lack usability" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73024 in Ubuntu "unknown item 'FAIL_DELAY'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73024
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72999 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 (main) "External monitor with i810 is distorted - 955GMA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73025 in Ubuntu "switch user in the KDE menu shows logged out users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73026 in apache2 (main) "Apache 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 can't handle wildcard ssl-certificates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73029 in totem (main) "Totem does not prevent Gnome screensaver from starting." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73028 in xorg (main) "Crash in almost every X startup (evdev)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73030 in plucker (universe) "[Feisty MoM] Merge plucker_1.8-20ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73031 in nautilus (main) "places sidebar has graphical error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73032 in xgalaga (universe) "[Feisty MoM] Merge xgalaga_2.0.34-41ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73032
<sfllaw> Back.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73033 in vlc (universe) "The wxvlc process does not always stop if the vlc window is closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73034 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "X crashes and restarts when plugging in external monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73035 in mondo (universe) "mondo cannot find find /sbin/lvmiopversion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73036 in gaim (main) "Segmentation Fault on Edgy (6.10)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73037 in gaim (main) "MSN protocol very slow and delay" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73038 in enemylines3 (universe) "enemylines crashes when using jetpack" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71620 in Ubuntu "System > Quit does not respond to assigned keyboard shortcut/hotkey" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73039 in openoffice.org (main) "Copy from OO.org Writer, paste in Gaim -> Openoffice crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73040 in bittornado (main) "programm crashs on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71580 in totem (main) "Totem-xine crash when playing mov file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73041 in Ubuntu "USB devices remain powered after shutdown procedure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73041
<sn9> hi -- are there any known humongous issues with liborbit2 on dapper?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72974 in frozen-bubble (universe) "Please sync frozen-bubble (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73043 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (main) "Random wireless mouse freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73044 in glibc (main) "edubuntu 6.10: dependency problem with glibc-doc and glibc-doc-reference" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72976 in tzdata (main) ""Australia/Perth" time zone needs updating by 2006-12-03" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73045 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Sound issues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73046 in kdemultimedia (main) "Won't play my audio CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73047 in Ubuntu "PCI Problem found in log" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73048 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Sound won't much lips" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73049 in network-manager (main) "Can't see available networks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73050 in libdvdread (universe) "documentation refers to false path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73051 in monodevelop (universe) "Monodevelop seg faults on close" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73052 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when using Gmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73053 in openoffice.org (main) "autorecovery annoyance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73054 in amule (universe) "Icon won't stay in the right place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73056 in dosemu-freedos (multiverse) "[SRU]  dosemu-freedos (dapper and most probably edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73057 in linux-meta (main) "kernel 2.6.19-6 does not boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73058 in ubiquity (main) "GUI Installer crashed... Ubuntu 6.10 off LiveCD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73058
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-24
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73059 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes when changing burning device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71582 in control-center (main) "gnome-background-properties crashes" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73061 in Ubuntu "Bug buddy pop-up on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73064 in wmaker (universe) "I can't set the background, other glitches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73062 in apt (main) "[feisty]  apt and aptitude crashing" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73065 in ubiquity (main) "3c905C-TX/TX-M onboard NIC not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73066 in ubiquity (main) "install crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73067 in xen-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (multiverse) "[patch]  fglrx under xen dom0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68979 in ubiquity (main) "6.10 live CD: installer crashed." [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73068 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "Opening a file in gedit on a gnome-vfs share fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73069 in gimp (main) "unexpected crash in gimp when switching screens in gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73070 in ubiquity (main) "instalation error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73071 in Ubuntu "Sync Request: fst 1.9-1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73071
<ferret0567> Does the ASUS P5B Deluxe work on Ubuntu 6.10? And is it confirmed it works?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73072 in Ubuntu "Merge Request: fst 1.9-1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73072
<ferret0567> I am just a normal user but this is the BugSquad right?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71525 in cdrtools (main) "No media found, insert media" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71525
<ferret0567> Are people on this channel bots?
<ferret0567> Nevermind
<ferret0567> I said nevermind to the question about the bots that I posted
<poningru> ...
<Hobbsee> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73074 in nautilus (main) "error in copying larges archives for partition of the type fat32" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73075 in update-manager (main) "update-manager presumes /bin/lsb-release exists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73075
<Mhz> Hi everyone, I need help to generate a backtrace for OpenOffice.org Calc
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72060 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "fglrx should be updated to 8.31.5" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73078 in totem (main) "Resize to half or double size does not work anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73081 in xkeyboard-config (main) "Package description is inaccurate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73082 in xorg (main) "Package description is inaccurate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73084 in kdebase (main) "KDE System Settings critical buttons off-screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73086 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu LiveCD boot fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73087 in manpages (main) "manpage for fmemopen missing, open-memstream is dangling link to it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73088 in dhcp3 (main) "[feisty]  wrong merge on /var/lib/dhcp3 permissions" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73089 in newt (main) "Please sync from debian/unstable (overwrite ok)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73090 in grub (main) "wrong kopt entries on fresh edgy install breaking upgrade to feisty" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73091 in firefox (main) "Crash while downloading dictionary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73092 in gpm (main) "Please sync from debian/unstable (overwrite ok)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73095 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "ata_piix can't find disks" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73096 in mpd (universe) "/var/run/mpd right not set properly when using shoutcast" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73097 in beagle (main) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73098 in ircii-pana (universe) "declares unnecessary dependency on libmysqlclient15off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73101 in upstart (main) "4 ports SATA-II problem." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73100 in mono (main) "FTBFS on sparc since 1.2.1" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73100
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73099 in dh-make (main) "Please sync from debian/unstable (overwrite ok)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71435 in beagle (main) "inactive laptop - mono crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71597 in beagle (main) "Inactive laptop - mono crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73103 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "mplayer plugin does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73102 in mythtv (multiverse) "ATI Radeon AVIVO Video -> 'Blue' tv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71383 in beagle (main) "Beagle crash on startup" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71777 in muine (universe) "muine crashes when importing directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73104 in apport (main) "Gnome Start-up problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73105 in libcdio (main) "Large file support is not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73106 in totem (main) "Totem Crashed when trying to open an mp3 file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73106
<dholbach> good morning
<BugMaN> hi dholbach! :-)
<dholbach> hey BugMaN
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73107 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "9629 hangs X when starting fullscreen games" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73108 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Intel Pro/100 e100 driver not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73111 in emacs-meta (universe) "Please remove the package from feisty, emacs21 has the meta-packages now" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73112 in firefox (main) "Crash while playing Shockwave-flash media" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73113 in malsync (universe) "Please remove malsync from the Archive" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73114 in kdebase (main) "[Wish] : kde media default actions: "do nothing" should actually mount media" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73063 in dovecot (main) "Security hole #2" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73115 in control-center (main) "theme manager crash on theme installation" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73117 in Ubuntu "nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73118 in Ubuntu "grub can't install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73119 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org is not starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73120 in Ubuntu "Nautilus won't quit when the "shellscript-action-dialog" is active" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73121 in brasero (universe) "crash after loading mp3 on a greater-than-possible audio CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73124 in eog (main) ""image collection" should be on the left side not bottom." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73125 in nautilus (main) "selection pattern and *" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73126 in grub (main) "update-grub parses fstab comments wrongly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73127 in gcompris (main) "Unexpected quit in mathematics/1x1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73128 in eog (main) "Podcast: automatic download should not require user intervention." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73129 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Laptop freezes when a skype message comes in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73131 in gnome-btdownload (main) "Please sync gnome-btdownload (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73131
<Czubek> Hey, isn't this bug obsolete: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/14328 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 14328 in gst "[network-admin]  resolv.conf wiped out unless dns configured manually" [Unknown,Unconfirmed] 
<DarkMageZ> Czubek, i think i recall a friend of mine was suffering something similar. might be worth leaving a message on the bug report so that the original reporter can test the current release
<Czubek> DarkMageZ: might be.
<DarkMageZ> either way it's late here, night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73134 in azureus (universe) "no panel icon after closing main window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73133 in gtk-doc (main) "Please sync gtk-doc (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71918 in Ubuntu "No non-latin input in GNOME's applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73135 in liferea (main) "crash when clicking the close button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73136 in gaim (main) "yet another silent random crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73136
<fernando> seb128: will the package to fix http://launchpad.net/bugs/60277 be available on edgy too?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60277 in nautilus "Windows Network entries use a text icon instead of a computer one" [Unknown,Fix released] 
<seb128> fernando: probably not, the patch is non-trivial
<dholbach> i need to take the dog for a walk - see you later
<fernando> seb128: is a very urgent issue as it affect the usuability of the system, users can't browse through smb network. I need this to fix five thousand workstations (edgy) =)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71882 in nautilus (main) "Gnome Icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71882
<seb128> fernando: five thousand workstations, waouh, were are those installed? :)
<seb128> s/were/where
<fernando> seb128: secret place ;-) in 23 states in my country =)
<seb128> fernando: I can try to get the backport accepted, the patch is non trivial though :(
<seb128> I'll make an edgy-proposed request
<seb128> let see if it's accepted
<fernando> seb128: if it cause too much throuble i can to make a internal package here
<seb128> it's not "too much trouble", it's just that nobody confirmed it fixes the issue
<seb128> and I've no real smb network to play with it
<seb128> so I can propose an update
<seb128> saying the patch is not trivial and has not been really tested
<seb128> not sure how much it's likely to be accepted though
<xeruno> seb128, I'm in the same problem that fernando
<xeruno> :S
<seb128> and?
<fernando> seb128: so I will make the tests and post the results to confirm this issue fixes
<seb128> fernando: thank you!
<seb128> xeruno: let's be constructive, "me too" comments are not that useful
<seb128> we know there is a bug
<jonh_wendell> fernando, have you tried the patch? Does it work?
<seb128> what we are interested in is to know if the patch fixes it ;)
<xeruno> seb128, sorry, I just wanted to know if there's a patch i can test with :(
<seb128> xeruno: read the bug, I've attached the patch from CVS to it
<fernando> jonh_wendell: testing now
<seb128> xeruno: you are welcome to test it if you can :)
<xeruno> Sorry I missed, I just saw  the duplicate of that bug I reported early. I'm gonna try it.
<seb128> cool
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73137 in cenon.app (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync cenon.app (3.81-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73137
<xeruno> seb128, one last question applying the CVS patch would be the same that using the package on Feisty?
<seb128> yep
<seb128> should
<seb128> the feisty package has some other changes too
<seb128> for smb it should make no difference though
<jonh_wendell> fernando, did it work?
<fernando> seb128: yes, really fix
<fernando> seb128: but it need new libc version
<fernando> jonh_wendell: yes
<seb128> fernando: why?
<fernando> Depends: libacl1 (>= 2.2.11-1), libattr1 (>= 2.4.4-1), libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.13), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.10), libavahi-glib1 (>= 0.6.12), libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1), libcomerr2 (>= 1.33-3), libdbus-1-3, libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.71), libgamin0 | libfam0, libgconf2-4 (>= 2.13.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgnutls13 (>= 1.4.0-0), libhal-storage1, libhal1 (>= 0.5), libkrb53 (>= 1.4.2), liborbit2 (>= 1:2.14.1), libselinux1 (>= 1.30), libxml2 (>=
<fernando> 2.6.26), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.1), dbus (>= 0.90), libgnomevfs2-common (= 2.16.2-0ubuntu1)
<fernando> seb128: in feisty =)
<fernando> s/in/on/
<seb128> ah, right
<fernando> =)
<seb128> I though you were saying that the patch requires a new libc
<jonh_wendell> seb128, so, ask for it get in edgy-updates!
<jonh_wendell> fernando, can you comment on bug report that the patch really works?
<xeruno> that would be nice!
<seb128> jonh_wendell: it's not that easy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for the procedure
<seb128> I'l do an edgy-proposed request
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73138 in gtksourceview (main) "Please sync gtksourceview (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73139 in gnustep-examples (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync gnustep-examples (1:1.1.0-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73139
<fernando> seb128: can i to make this request to stable?
<seb128> fernando: I'll do it, don't bother
<fernando> seb128: ok, no problem
<fernando> seb128: need you more tests?
<jonh_wendell> seb128, that's what i mean, after edgy-proposed comes the edgy-updates, right?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: sort of yep, read the wiki page for the procedure
<seb128> needs to be tested by QA team, etc first
<seb128> fernando: no, that's fine enough for an edgy-proposed upload
<seb128> fernando: QA team will do tests next too
<seb128> fernando: thank you for testing it
<seb128> you are welcome to test the edgy-proposed package when it'll be available
<fernando> seb128: you're welcome
<fernando> seb128: ok, i'd like to test it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73140 in libgtk2-perl (main) "Please sync libgtk2-perl (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73141 in grub (main) "grub should support dmraid fakeraids" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73143 in udev (main) "I think that with the last upgrades breaks the network-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73142 in pan (main) "Pan (newsreader) crashed spontaneously in Edgy Eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73144 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Toshiba Toshiba Satellite Pro plays out of both speakers and headphones until you convince it it's an HP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73145 in banshee (universe) "Crash - playing from iPod and view Source Properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73146 in d4x (universe) "D4x crashes on starting downloading an Ati binary driver installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73147 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "Crash starting up under Beryl + Emerald" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73148 in mol (universe) "please sync MOL mol_0.9.71.dfsg-3 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73149 in gnome-pilot (main) "Copy from pilot works only the first time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73150 in debhelper (main) "dh_make hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73151 in openscenegraph (universe) "[libopenscenegraph4]  Dependancies Need To Be Updated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73152 in pth (universe) "sync pth from unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73153 in grub-installer (main) "edgy grub-installer butchers pre-existing xen stanzas" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73153
<darius_> so how do I get a bug fixed? :)
<geser> create a patch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73155 in gpm (main) "Please sync gpm (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73155
<darius_> don't have the skills
<Adri2000> darius_: which bug?
<darius_> #69587
<Adri2000> bug #69587
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69587 in gnome-nettool "Wireless Network Access Points NOT Listed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69587
<darius_> I don't have a single system where this functionality works
<Adri2000> darius_: are you sure that gnome-nettool is the right package?
<darius_> nope
<darius_> I just added comment to that bug report
<Adri2000> darius_: #69587 is a duplicate of bug #59159
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59159 in gst "network-admin doesn't scan for networks [regression] " [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59159
<darius_> interesting - reading up
<darius_> So the bug is fixed but a patch has not been released?
<Adri2000> yes
<darius_> I should have been active with pre-release testing :/
<darius_> So is there a way for me to resolve bug #59159 ?  I've tried the couple of workarounds that people brought up .. but they didn't work.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59159 in gst "network-admin doesn't scan for networks [regression] " [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59159
<seb128> darius_: it's fixed upstream, grab the changes and build a package with them
<darius_> web128: would that cause problems with future gnome updates?
<darius_> er ubuntu updates
<seb128> no
<darius_> ok, just have to figure out how to do it :)
<seb128> workaround to list networks: use iwlist or install network-manager
<darius_> I'm sending this with my dauther back to college .. iwlist isn't practical.  I installed network manager but it fails to list any available wireless networks.  Can't find any options to configure it
<darius_> any hint on how I would pull down the fixed version?
<darius_> cvs?
<seb128> to get network-manager working you have to drop the interface completly from /etc/network/interfaces
<darius_> ah
<seb128> what sort of network card do you have?
<darius_> I have 4 :)
<darius_> 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<darius_> it's been working fine (cross finger w/ Broadcom) .. just this silly configuration interface
<seb128> not sure if network-manager handle that one correctly
<seb128> the best way to try
<seb128> comment the corresponding interface from /etc/network/interfaces
<darius_> Also have a PCMCIA Cisco Aironet card
<seb128> restart network-manager
<darius_> '#' is comment symbol?
<seb128> yep
<seb128> sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart
<seb128> to restart it
<darius_> excellent!
<seb128> does it list them?
<darius_> yep
<darius_> just associated with WEP AP
<darius_> very nice
<darius_> thx for that advice
<seb128> good
<seb128> np
<darius_> This is a nice enhancement
<seb128> yeah, network-manager is nice :)
<seb128> (when it works with your card)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73158 in whereami (universe) "[Merge]  whereami 0.3.29ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73159 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Misreading battery information, delays." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73160 in xorg (main) "Wacom support should work out of the box" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73161 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73161
<darius_> It seems to work here.  The signal meter doesn't work with this Broadcom interface
<darius_> I plugged in the Cisco Aironet card and it's reporting signal levels correctly
<seb128> good
<giskard> seb128, :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73162 in Ubuntu "USB NTFS partition confused with local NTFS partition, 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73163 in firefox (main) "crash when cancel playing media on web site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73167 in libgtop2 (main) "Please sync libgtop2 (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73164 in Ubuntu "Win xp has trouble with FAT32 partition created with Ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73165 in gnome-panel (main) "Applications from menu are using gksu instead of gksudo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73166 in cupsys (main) "Canaon MP500 won't print" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73166
<darius_> seb128: thanks again!
<somerville32> What the poop
<somerville32> People are reporting Windows XP bugs in launchpad :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73168 in firefox (main) "Crashed when opening new window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69334 in libnss-ldap (universe) "Debconf fails to update libnss-ldap.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73169 in xubuntu-meta (main) "after starting xubuntu error from evolution-alarm-notifi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73169
<somerville32> Is it just me, or are people getting fustrated with bug reports that just contain that bug report file and no other info?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73170 in libvisual (universe) "libvisual cannot be found by pkg-config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73171 in Ubuntu "upgraded to Edgy, fonts have changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73172 in Ubuntu "upgraded to edgy, lost my ati drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73173 in Ubuntu "upgraded to edgy: mplayer doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73173
<siretart> what a wonderful and useful and accurate and all bugreport...
<dholbach> 10 million karma points! yeeehaa!
<somerville32> lol. You do?
<dholbach> but that's nothing compared to seb128
<seb128> dholbach: you are slightly catching up :)
<somerville32> I only have 163K
* gnomefreak though he was low karma man
<gnomefreak> i got around 800k
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73174 in kde-guidance (main) "Hibernate and suspend do not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73176 in gcc-defaults (main) "Support for GNU_HASH extension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71964 in synaptic (main) "Cannot Install Packages from CD and Need Internet Connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73178 in amanda (universe) "smbclient Broken in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73177 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "linux-image-2.6.19-6 fails to find disks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73179 in Ubuntu "Table 8-1 of system documentation incomplete. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73180 in Ubuntu "Request: include debian package "kxdocker"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71998 in alacarte (main) "Crashed randomly - Unabled to check/uncheck boxes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73181 in totem (main) "Totem crashed; was playing PeacePropagandaThePr.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI but it was paused and I was away from computer when I came back I found it was crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73184 in xine-lib (main) "xine-based players freeze when playing certain video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73185 in Ubuntu "Edgy Synaptic crashs on "lock version"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73187 in thunar (main) "Thunar Opens Twice - No Available Update " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73188 in openoffice.org (main) "Bug in OpenOffice.org Impress: Missing "Slant & Corner Radius"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73188
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-25
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73190 in evince (main) "I can't Print a Certain PDF File from Evince" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73193 in firefox (main) "Lost control (hung) when using Macromedia Flash 9 Beta plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73192 in 3ddesktop (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync 3ddesktop (0.2.9-6) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73194 in chntpw (multiverse) "Unknown Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73195 in schoolbell (main) "Can't add events or users." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73197 in sourcenav (universe) "Crash building database for mysql 5.1.12-beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73198 in conglomerate (universe) "[Merge]  conglomerate 0.9.1-3ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73199 in widelands (universe) "crashes with signal 11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73200 in colormake (universe) "[Merge]  colormake 0.2-4.2ubuntu1" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73201 in ubiquity (main) "Install Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73201
<shooters> Hi, I have a question.  For package: nautilus-open-terminal (Bug 63564), I'm able to reproduce the bug, but there are no such packages on debian, and the package isn't listed on the Gnome Bugzilla, so do I need to submit it upstream and who do I need to assign?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63564 in nautilus-open-terminal "When used on desktop, it opens the terminal to the home foler" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63564
<dsas> shooters: http://bugs.debian.org/nautilus-open-terminal
<shooters> thanks
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<dsas> hmm, the logs seem to be not updated
<Hobbsee> they're mostly updated
* dsas looks harder.
<dsas> at least, I can't see anything I said to shooters in them.
<Hobbsee> yeah, not *that* updated
<dsas> ah, ok.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73202 in gnome-panel (main) "Menu bar causes gnome-panel to crash in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73203 in wine (universe) "Wine won't run expanded commands" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73205 in update-notifier (main) "Update from Dapper to Edgy results in bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73207 in xsane (main) "Epson xsane module requires power Linux" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73208 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox messed up ipod DB and crashes when plugged in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69049 in dia (main) "Several tool hotkeys do not work" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73209 in gl-117 (universe) "Closes unexpectedly, can repeat." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73210 in mesa-utils (main) "Launching beryl - crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71894 in Ubuntu "installer does not recognise existing Linux partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73211 in ttf-uralic (universe) "MonoUralic contains incorrect encoding information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71958 in liferea (main) "Crash selecting a feed to display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73213 in Ubuntu "Videos do not work with an i810 GPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71599 in apport (main) "doesn't create /var/crash (?)" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71560 in apport (main) "Crash information collection depletes resources, clogs up and crashes system" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71752 in apport (main) "Apport-gtk should be available to view 3rd party crash reports" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73215 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed after installing an extension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73216 in openoffice.org (main) "Bengali digit problem in Calc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73214 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73217 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent 2.0.3 crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73219 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73220 in Ubuntu "Edgy volume control does not function" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73221 in openoffice.org (main) "Pasting from OpenOffice.org into gaim crashes OpenOffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73222 in Ubuntu "upgrade process by "Gestor de actualizaciones" interrupted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73224 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse crashes while encrypting files with nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71856 in kdeutils (main) "KDesktop crash on KDE-initiated restart (SIGSEGV 11)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73223 in openoffice.org (main) "Hebrew text is not displayed correctly (Edgy Eft)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73223
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I went here because I felt like in charge of getting bug #67778 fixed a week ago
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67778 in beagle "Search don't work with beagle" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67778
<Le-Chuck_ITA> today I found the time to examine it in detail
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and talked to a debian mantainer
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and discovered that the bug was fixed in debian
<Le-Chuck_ITA> now what?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73225 in kdepim (main) "[edgy]  SRU: kpilot of calendar events and addressbook fails." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73225
<Hobbsee> Le-Chuck_ITA: which version is it getting fixed in?
<Hobbsee> !info beagle feisty
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.9-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 804 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<Le-Chuck_ITA> 0.2.10
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and I think this should go into edgy, since installing beagle breaks the help system
* Hobbsee wishes the relevant people were here to push that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in a "normal" situation the fix will never get into edgy, am I right?
<Hobbsee> Le-Chuck_ITA: it will be fixed in feisty when it merges.  to get into edgy, it needs to follow a special process called !sru.  unfortunately, the relevant devs arent actually here at the moment (dholbach, seb128, i think)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> maybe I should try to contact them, however there's another way to fix it besides updating the full package
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the problem lies in just the cron script
<Le-Chuck_ITA> there's too much burocracy in ubuntu right now or am I the only one feeling that?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I mean: this is a 5 minutes fix
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and such a bug is really bad publicity for ubuntu
<crimsun> Hobbsee: you're here; you can push it
<Hobbsee> crimsun: not in main
<crimsun> yes you can
<crimsun> you can submit an SRU just like core-dev can
<Le-Chuck_ITA> well, maybe I am the only one :)
<crimsun> Le-Chuck_ITA: you can submit an SRU just like any Ubuntu dev can
<Hobbsee> !sru
<ubotu> sru is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Le-Chuck_ITA> you mean: even if I am not an ubuntu-dev
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but how much time will an SRU take?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok, will read that document carefully and come back if I need to pose other questions :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and bye
<TheMuso> c
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73226 in update-manager (main) "Cannot calculate upgrade from dapper 6.06 to edgy 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73227 in dbus (main) "[feisty]  some partitions do not appear in Places menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73229 in apport (main) "apport chrash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73230 in apport (main) "apport chrash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73230
<Hobbsee> yay for useless bugs.
<finalbeta> lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73231 in siege (main) "Segmentation fault." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73228 in firefox (main) "AMD 64 dapper firefox closing no errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73232 in solarwolf (universe) "Sound error makes the game crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73233 in tftp-hpa (main) "no ipv6 support (use udp4 in inetd.conf)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73234 in solarwolf (universe) "The "game starts" sound plays even when sound is off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73235 in Ubuntu "Wrong floppy device node path after install in fstab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73236 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "sata_uli - second sata hard disk does not work properly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73237 in phpsysinfo (universe) "Distro Name reports "Debian testing/unstable", should be "ubuntu"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73238 in wormux (universe) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73239 in zatacka (universe) "zatacka does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73240 in Ubuntu "German keyboard layout - deadkeys by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73241 in amanda (universe) "Incremental backups using gnutar fail due to tar version incompatibility" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71771 in fuse (main) "[Edgy]  [Regression]  /dev/fuse should be root:fuse" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73244 in Ubuntu "Crash when closing firefox after "open with" and having still opened the file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73245 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes on de-activating single account on Jabber server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71786 in evince (main) "Evince doesn't print multiple pages to one sheet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71689 in totem (main) "Edgy: no audio for mp4 files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71890 in gnome-session (main) "wrong startup order of applications" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71892 in gnome-session (main) "no cancel option on shutdown with open applications" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71879 in alacarte (main) "quotation mark problem" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71854 in gutenprint (main) "Printing window is too high with gnome two panels system at 1024x768 res." [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71835 in evolution (main) "In Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft: Evolution don't show e-mail messages after save a message and your attachment." [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71762 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "No easy way to enable Burn Proof feature of drive" [Wishlist,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71690 in totem (main) "AIGLX + totem outputs a blank screen" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71703 in sound-juicer (main) "Hangs system after 2-3 seconds when accessing a CD" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71751 in nautilus (main) "Title bar and "history bar" inconsistency with actual folder view" [Low,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71806 in gnome-session (main) ""Your session has been saved"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73247 in sbackup (universe) "doesnt work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73247
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73248 in udpcast (universe) "compilation error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73250 in gnome-session (main) "Switch User Button Unresponsive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73249 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "X crashes after a restart using dual head setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73243 in ubuntu-meta (main) "ubuntu-desktop depends on Avahi framework, while it should not" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73251 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "Java run anyway" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73251
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73252 in gnome-panel (main) "Crash on opening apps menu." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73254 in update-manager (main) "6.10->6.6 upgrade bombs while installing TOR" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73255 in cmake (universe) "6.06 LTS comes with 2.2.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69323 in cmake (universe) "CMake crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69095 in usplash (main) "Blank screen during USplash boot in Edgy (regression from Dapper)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73256 in nvu (universe) "WYSIWYG Layer-Placement error (reproducible..)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73257 in cmake (universe) "ipod-ioslave needs gnupod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73258 in Ubuntu "Installation of 6.06 LTS with static Ip address" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73259 in Ubuntu "hard-to-find or non-existant development meta packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73260 in gaim (main) "gaim-text keybindings do not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71683 in totem (main) "Edgy: adapting window to the video don't function" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71475 in totem (main) "Totem fails to adapt window size to video" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72032 in totem (main) "totem-mozilla is active for full screen videos" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71511 in totem (main) "Cannot play movie files from a network share" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73263 in liferea (main) "Lost in translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71544 in gnome-session (main) "Can't log out from gnome session in Edgy" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71645 in totem (main) "Totem is unable to play media from a samba share" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71654 in evolution (main) "Evolution opens mails at the end." [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73264 in update-manager (main) "Ubuntu 6.06->6.10 upgrade failure (installArchives() failed)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73265 in gnome-vfs (universe) "Wrong approach to file type identification" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73266 in gnome-power-manager (main) "regression: Incorrect battery status reported on Acer laptops in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71610 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "nautilus won't burn some times" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71614 in gnome-panel (main) "CD creator  redundant" [Wishlist,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73267 in pouetchess (universe) "Segmentation Error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73268 in ubiquity (main) "Cant install GRUB in the same partition for installation.." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73269 in xaralx (multiverse) "Printing does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73270 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Crash after GtkNotebookWindowCreationFunc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73271 in mplayer (multiverse) "flv audio lag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72016 in Ubuntu "Upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10 --> misconfigured swap partition entry in fstab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73273 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "Feisty 2.6.19-5-generic kernel does not boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73275 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "P-M high idle CPU usage, reported as fixed, persists in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73274 in galrey (universe) "massscale.sh uses /bin/sh, needs /bin/bash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73276 in mplayer (multiverse) "no sound in .flv files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73277 in mono (main) "Crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73278 in gxine (main) "crashes on audio streaming" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73279 in mono (main) "beagled-helper mono-jit crash while away from laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73279
<KurtKraut> When I change screen to a virtual console (CTRL ALT F3 for instance) some keys of my keyboard stops working. Other people are having pattern of problem.
<KurtKraut> What package I should report it as a bug ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73280 in adept (main) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73280
<fdoving> KurtKraut: i think that's console-data.
<fdoving> KurtKraut: what keys exactly?
<KurtKraut> fdoving, / z [ ]  { } for instance
<KurtKraut> except the 'z'
<KurtKraut> it was a mistyping
<KurtKraut> They work well during an X session, but not thru the console
<KurtKraut> thru gnome-terminal they work fine.
<fdoving> KurtKraut: did you try to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data' from the console? (real console vt, not gnome-terminal)
<KurtKraut> fdoving, let my try it now. Just a sec
<fdoving> it'll walk you through configuring your keyboard in console.
<KurtKraut> fdoving, I just runned it
<KurtKraut> fdoving, now more keys are working but the key of '/' (the same as '?') is not working
<fdoving> hmm.. ok. i'd report it on the 'console-data' package then.
<fdoving> if it's wrong someone will change it.
<KurtKraut> fdoving, thanks. In fact, it is already reported to xconsole package. I found that strange and I will suggest the reporter to change the package to console-data
<fdoving> I agree with you on that.
<KurtKraut> fdoving, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xconsole/+bug/72380
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72380 in xconsole "Console font/locales error." [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73283 in pdfjam (universe) "pdfnup doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73281 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73282 in netpanzer (universe) "netPanzer sometimes crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73284 in rhythmbox (main) "The Lyrics plugin does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73285 in rhythmbox (main) "The Cover Art plugin does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73285
<donmoog> Hi guys.. this is probably not the best place to ask... but what is the reason for linux-image-generic depending on linux-restricted-modules-generic?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73286 in Ubuntu "Cannot change LCD brighness on Inspiron 6400" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73286
<dsas> donmoog: which release?
<donmoog> dsas: Edgy, all up-to-date
<dsas> hmm, it doesn't seem to on feisty
<donmoog> Ah good, I wont raise a bug for it then :-)
<donmoog> Cheers!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73287 in kmldonkey (universe) "kmldonkey_submit throws error despite success" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73289 in kubuntu-meta (main) "News" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73288 in kubuntu-meta (main) "News issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73290 in update-manager (main) "Could not install the upgrades" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73291 in kdebase (main) "[Feisty] Konqueror crash on website" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73291
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-11-26
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73294 in kdebase (main) "kicker crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73293 in Ubuntu "nvidia-cg-toolkit 1.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73295 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Downloading flashplugin-nonfree during upgrade to Edgy is very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73296 in firefox (main) "Real Rhapsody Crashes Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73297 in apache (universe) "Missing initscripts in /etc/init.d" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73298 in update-manager (main) "update-manager doesn't remove old CD from sources.list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73300 in initramfs-tools (main) "mounting root fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73301 in aspell-sl (main) "/usr/share/aspell/sl.cwl.gz not compressed optimally" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73299 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73302 in ispellcat (main) "/usr/share/aspell/ca.cwl.gz not compressed optimally" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73303 in aspell-de-alt (main) "/usr/share/aspell/de-alt-CH.cwl.gz not compressed optimally" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73304 in espa-nol (main) "/usr/share/aspell/es.cwl.gz not compressed optimally" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73305 in ispell-uk (main) "/usr/share/aspell/uk.cwl.gz not compressed optimally" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73306 in dutch (main) "/usr/share/aspell/nl.cwl.gz not compressed optimally" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73307 in ispell-lt (main) "/usr/share/aspell/lt.cwl.gz not compressed optimally" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73308 in ispell-gl (main) "/usr/share/aspell/gl-minimos.cwl.gz not compressed optimally" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73309 in azureus (universe) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73310 in gphpedit (universe) "Selected text colour does not follow theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73311 in gphpedit (universe) "User Manual Missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73312 in mdadm (main) "slow boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73313 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Intel HDA, ATI IXP SB400, 1002:4370 not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73313
<darius_> I'm using Network Manager in Edgy w/ a couple of different systems.  In all cases I initially see all available APs.  After associating with one, the list of available APs scales down to just the one I've associated with and won't ever again display other available APs.  iwconfig continues showing available APs correctly.
<darius_> I can't find a known bug for this.  Anything I should do before filing one?
<somerville32> Not really
<somerville32> Just makes sure you make a good bug report though :] 
<Adri2000> bug 59159
<Adri2000> ubotu: sleeping?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleeping? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59159 in gst "network-admin doesn't scan for networks [regression] " [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59159
<Adri2000> ah, Ubugtu was lagging
<darius_> That's not for the Network Manager Applet
<darius_> That's the problem that led me to using the Network Manager :)
<Adri2000> ah ok
<darius_> I'm getting killed every which way
<darius_> Edgy seems to be a bit more bleeding edge than I expected .. guess I should have recognized the point of the name? :)
<somerville32> :] 
* somerville32 uses dapper himself.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73314 in insight (universe) "Insight dumped core on me" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73315 in cohoba (universe) "No Icon for "contacts overview" applet in add to panel" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73317 in hplip (main) "In Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft: Bug upgrade of Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake with HP Printer." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73318 in console-setup (main) "In Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft: Fonts UTF-8 and Brazilian Keyboard ABNT2 are problems in virtual consoles tty[1-6] ." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73319 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel panic with r1000 network card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73320 in wine (universe) "In Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft: Free Pascal for Win32 install but don't run with wine." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73321 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Idle timeout does not deal with simultanious logins" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73322 in firefox (main) "Download does not work in Firefox / Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68971 in lyx (universe) "Math symbols not displayed, substituted with red TeX tags" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68971
<kaiki> Pardon me, I have a question about when to file a bug. Is this the proper channel to ask?
<Hobbsee> kaiki: sure
<somerville32> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73323 in Ubuntu "floppy mount causes restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73324 in Ubuntu "floppy mount causes restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73326 in gaim (main) "Gaim crash dump" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73326
<somerville32> Someone should take a peak at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/73324
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73324 in linux-source-2.6.17 "floppy mount causes restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73328 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed - after logging-in to gnome I got this report as past crash report." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73328
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:Hobbsee] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73325 in ubiquity (main) "i dont know what happend i cant install it freezes" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73329 in kubuntu-meta (main) "settings defaulted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73331 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Panel crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73333 in firefox (main) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73332 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Switching users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73334 in kubuntu-meta (main) "menus highlighted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73334
<DarkMageZ> someone appears to have vandalized bug #1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu Dapper "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<somerville32> Interesting
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: ping?
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: it'd be fairly easy to find out who did it, i guess
<DarkMageZ> i hope so
<Hobbsee> well, there are all these people subscribed to it...
<Hobbsee> pirast: you here?
<pirast> Hobbsee, yeah hi
<Hobbsee> pirast: who played with bug #1 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu Dapper "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<somerville32> Just look at the activity log
<Hobbsee> oh, it is there
<pirast> Hobbsee, I do not know but I do not think it was me.. I will have a look
* DarkMageZ remembers the activity log for future reference
<somerville32> Weird...
<Hobbsee> d_jedi
<pirast> Hobbsee, seems that it was d_jedi
<Hobbsee> pirast: yeah, you were just a subscriber
<pirast> Hobbsee, sadly my virtual server has a load of ~ 5 and I can not look for emails :-(
<Hobbsee> requesting it be shut down.  i found it
<pirast> Waiting since 6 days for the hoster to fix this
<Hobbsee> dinner
<pirast> cya :-)
<DarkMageZ> d_jedi is a well known troll. his karma log shows more activity than just b u g 1. but it doesn't show what else he's damaged
<somerville32> "NOTABUG: Functionality works as intended."
<somerville32> Thats what he changed
<somerville32> and I'm guessing he kept changing what he had
<somerville32> before he rejected all 8 affects
<pirast> somerville32, :-(
<pirast> as of today, lp was mostly free of trolls
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
(pirast/#ubuntu-bugs) yeah, you are right
(pirast/#ubuntu-bugs) does the lp team roll back the bug or do we have to?
(pirast/#ubuntu-bugs) i would do
(somerville32/#ubuntu-bugs) Go ahead pirast
(somerville32/#ubuntu-bugs) Fix it
(DarkMageZ/#ubuntu-bugs) lets do this properly people...
(DarkMageZ/#ubuntu-bugs) i suppose #launchpad would have been better for this
(somerville32/#ubuntu-bugs) They're all sleeping
(somerville32/#ubuntu-bugs) I say we just fix the damage
(somerville32/#ubuntu-bugs) And make sure the kid gets banned
<somerville32> Oh god!
<somerville32> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1/comments/57
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu Dapper "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<pirast> done.
<somerville32> They have multiple accounts
<somerville32> And are posting comments
<pirast> I think that it is a joke by Lionel Dricot..
<pirast> But it would be great in LP to have a function like "revert all changes made by user x in this bug report" or in all bug reports
<somerville32> :] 
<ogra> look at the date of the comment
<somerville32> ogra: Forget about it
<somerville32> haha
<somerville32> I noticed
<somerville32> Someone else pointed it out
<ogra> :)
<somerville32> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73335 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73335
<ogra> grmbl ... where is linux/linkage.h gone ...
* ogra files a bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73336 in linux-source-2.6.19 (main) "linux-libc-dev is missing linux/linkage.h header" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73338 in destar (universe) "Please sync destar from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73337 in diffutils (main) "sdiff calling editor fails" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73339 in gnomeradio (universe) "frequency is not configured after gnomeradio start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71849 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "files missing in mplayer plugin package for firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73340 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "mozilla-mplayer package creates recursive symbolic links" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73341 in anyevent (universe) "Please sync anyevent from Debian Multimedia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73341
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+t]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+c]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73342 in lvm2 (main) "Since update OpenOffice and Acroread do not work properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73342
* ajmitch blinks
<ajmitch> what has lvm2 got to do with OOo sucking?
* ajmitch blames Hobbsee 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73343 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome-panel locks each applet (or each element). Global lock is better" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73343
* Hobbsee blames ajmitch 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69541 in gedit (main) "gedit cannot open any text file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73344 in agave (universe) "Please sync agave (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73345 in Ubuntu "X crashes when using Xv or fullscreen-SDL with binary nvidia driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73345
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: reply to bug 73345 please.  do we have a specific "binary blobs are not supported in ubuntu, all bugs we cant fix" reply somewhere?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73345 in Ubuntu "X crashes when using Xv or fullscreen-SDL with binary nvidia driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73345
<DarkMageZ> Hobbsee, i'd double check that it's not a ubuntu issue then forward the bug to nvidia :)
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> i pushed it at l-r-m, but i think it needs further triaging.
<Hobbsee> i think it's a nvidia thing.  feel free to forward it
<DarkMageZ> Hobbsee, i've heard a rumor that one of the nvidia devs hangs out in #beryl-dev
<Hobbsee> same.
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: however, i dont really care so much about reporting bugs for binary blobs.
<Hobbsee> particularly when i'm not affected by the binary blob in question
<DarkMageZ> maybe we could make (s)he the upstream :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73346 in ltsp (main) "Sound coming out of server instead of terminal in ltsp edubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73346
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: go ahead
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73347 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install on edgy hangs during check" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73348 in firefox (main) "after login it appeared the crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73350 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu 6.06 failed installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73351 in a2mp3 (universe) "Fails with empty command line" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73352 in bittornado (main) "On closing it creates error report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73353 in hubackup (universe) "[Feature]  Allow changing the tmp dir via cmdline option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73354 in openoffice.org (main) "Menu & Toolbar icons disappearing & re-appearing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73355 in rpm (main) "Spelling mistake in rpm(8) manpage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73356 in abiword (main) "abiword on edgy hangs trying to import OpenDocument text file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73357 in cpufreqd (universe) "cpu1 at intel core duo runs 100% permanently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73358 in Ubuntu "dhcp <--> static ip doesn't change when changing location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73359 in evolution (main) "rename searchmap is not consistent you have to use properties to rename" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73360 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes while installing MyFreeTV by Synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73360
<xeruno> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/73342
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73342 in lvm2 "Since update OpenOffice and Acroread do not work properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<xeruno> Ins anyone awake?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73362 in ubiquity (main) "When I try to install it goes down by giving message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73361 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed after a JavaScript windows was closed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73361
<joachim-n>  what's the package to file a bug on a file's mimetype not being set properly?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73363 in apache2 (main) "logrotate, apache2, PidFile hardcoded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73364 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Atheros not working on ppc, works on i386/686" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73365 in firefox (main) "frequent segmentation fault crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73366 in manpages (main) "/usr/bin/nroff: line 95: /usr/bin/groff: cannot execute binary file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73367 in gnome-applets (main) "cpufreq-selector is installed without suid bit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73368 in jack-tools (universe) "incomplete edgy jack-tools package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73369 in Ubuntu "No indication of recording levels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73370 in Ubuntu "Gnome sound recorder's "voice" setting does not appear to use speex" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73371 in Ubuntu "Gnome sound recorder mutes microphone when told to record voice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73372 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes when reading mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73374 in Ubuntu "English warning message in Czech Ubuntu version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73374
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73373 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "Gstreamer segm faults at a certain point of an mp3 file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73375 in Ubuntu "crash system install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73375
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73376 in Ubuntu "thinkpad r51 problem in edgy                                                                                 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73377 in control-center (main) "defaults.pcm.dmix_rate is not written to .asounrc.asoundconf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73379 in udev (main) "udev initialize some device too early" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73380 in emerald "emerald crash after deleting the current theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73381 in acpi-support (main) "ACPI resume network doesn't look at /etc/network/interfaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73382 in mesa (main) "Package is broken (not installable)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73383 in bluez-gnome (main) "bluez-passkey-gnome won't install on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73384 in kubuntu-docs (main) "Localized Kubuntu documents missing" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73385 in arts (main) "Broken dependency in arts package upgrade-Kubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73386 in kdeutils (main) "kwalletmanager reasking for password for app" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73387 in cups-pdf (universe) "please backport cups-pdf 2.4.2-1 to Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73388 in Ubuntu "quick launch icons disappears after 2 drag and drops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73389 in Ubuntu "png's and gif's are printea out black" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73389
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73390 in kipina (universe) "can't export to HTML" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73392 in crack-attack (universe) "[Merge]  crack-attack 1.1.14-6ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73292 in ubiquity (main) "installator problem" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73393 in texmacs (universe) "Maple interface broken in Ubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73394 in devilspie (universe) "crash (core dumped)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73395 in openoffice.org (main) "wizard doesn't finish when creating a new form" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73396 in update-manager (main) "Fails to offer upgrade to release 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73397 in e2fsprogs (main) "Xen DomU translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73398 in cron (main) "crontab in /var/spool/cron/crontabs are stored by username" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73398
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-19
<ubotu> New bug: #163685 in kubuntu-meta (main) "PS2 connectors not compatible with "Live" operation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163685
<ubotu> New bug: #163686 in language-pack-en-base (main) "There are no way to install only needed English translations - language-pack-en installs all translations of english variants (en_GB, en_AU, en_CA, etc)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163686
<ubotu> New bug: #163687 in evince (main) "Evince won't display PDFs properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163687
<ubotu> New bug: #163688 in lincity-ng (universe) "[gutsy] lincity-NG runs with a black screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163688
<ubotu> New bug: #163691 in hal (main) "More than one sound card, how to choose?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163691
<ubotu> New bug: #163692 in passepartout (universe) "Please sync passepartout 0.7.0-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163692
<ubotu> New bug: #163693 in ubuntu "unclean unmounting root fs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163693
<ubotu> New bug: #163695 in totem (main) "Totem cannot playback certain streaming media" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163695
<ubotu> New bug: #163697 in kdesudo (main) "applications launched via "kdesudo" ignore customized kde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163697
<ubotu> New bug: #163699 in update-manager (main) "auto update to Gutsy fails to fetch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163699
<ubotu> New bug: #163700 in ubuntu "system locks hard when going into sleep/hybernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163700
<ubotu> New bug: #163701 in alps-light1 (universe) "[hardy] Please sync alps-light1 with debian 1.2.2-2.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163701
<ubotu> New bug: #163702 in mmv (universe) "Cannot use a zero directly after a wildcard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163702
<ubotu> New bug: #163703 in ubuntu "Broadcom BCM4309 wireless works, but slow connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163703
<ubotu> New bug: #163704 in cupsys (main) "'cups-config --libs' gives spurious output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163704
<ubotu> New bug: #163705 in gtk+2.0 (main) "gtk menu items shifted down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163705
<ubotu> New bug: #163707 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (universe) "gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg should link with system ffmpeg libraries (libavcodec, etc)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163707
<ubotu> New bug: #163708 in network-manager (main) "n-m doesn't recognize ethernet on bootup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163708
<ubotu> New bug: #163709 in wmclock (universe) "Please merge wmclock 1.0.12.2-5ubuntu3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163709
<ubotu> New bug: #163710 in update-manager (main) "upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163710
<ubotu> New bug: #163711 in adept (main) "lost ubuntu managing adept packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163711
<ubotu> New bug: #163713 in gnumeric (main) "Function floor() doesn't exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163713
<Hobbsee> bug 163417
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163417 in kdesudo "kdesudo+dolphin leads to command execution vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163417
<ubotu> New bug: #163719 in ubuntu "Installer Crashed at 78%" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163719
<ubotu> New bug: #163720 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin doesn't perform hostname data validation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163720
<ubotu> New bug: #163726 in ubuntu "GRUB dual boot vs WinXP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163726
<ubotu> New bug: #163727 in timidity (universe) "soundfont does not seem to get automatically installed" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163727
<warp10> Hi all!
<ubotu> New bug: #163679 in firestarter (universe) "firestarter crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163679
<ubotu> New bug: #163725 in ubuntu "brightness keys not working on macbook 3.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163725
<ubotu> New bug: #163730 in ubuntu "[x-window-manager] window manager doesn't works after failed update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163730
<Yasumoto> heya warp10
<ubotu> New bug: #163731 in ubuntu "the pen doesn't work with the Tablet WP8060U" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163731
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #163732 in apt (main) "malformed repository error disables synaptic; cannot correct in GUI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163732
<ubotu> New bug: #163733 in ubuntu "hplip utils does not start properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163733
<ubotu> New bug: #163734 in koffice (main) "koconverter couldn't create filter chain from xls to txt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163734
<ubotu> New bug: #163736 in python2.5 (main) "AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'split'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163736
<ubotu> New bug: #163737 in kdepim (main) "kaddressbook cannot connect to ldap server if it cannot verify the secure connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163737
<ubotu> New bug: #163738 in qemu (universe) "QEMU won't allow 7.10 Ubuntu server or jeos to be installed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163738
<ubotu> New bug: #163739 in eclipse-cdt (universe) "Version 4.x has been released for some time" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163739
<ubotu> New bug: #163740 in openldap2.2 (main) "[CVE-2007-5707] OpenLDAP before 2.3.39 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (slapd crash)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163740
<ubotu> New bug: #163743 in ubuntu "Multiple F1 hits bring system to its knees" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163743
<ubotu> New bug: #163744 in ubuntu "System freeze when returning from suspend/hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163744
<ubotu> New bug: #163746 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "firefox-3.0 doesn't import existing bookmarks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163746
<ubotu> New bug: #163751 in ubuntu "no bip on toggle key, even after customization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163751
<ubotu> New bug: #163753 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Strange ATA HD configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163753
<ubotu> New bug: #163755 in boinc-app-seti (universe) "FTBFS: boinc-app-seti_5.13+cvs20060510-3 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163755
<ubotu> New bug: #163752 in ubuntu "more button right menu options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163752
<ubotu> New bug: #163756 in bochs (universe) "FTBFS: bochs_2.3+20070705-2 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163756
<ubotu> New bug: #163757 in blobwars (universe) "FTBFS: blobwars_1.07-1ubuntu2 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163757
<ubotu> New bug: #163759 in blitz++ (universe) "FTBFS: blitz++_1:0.9-6 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163759
<ubotu> New bug: #163760 in bld (universe) "FTBFS: bld_0.3.2-3 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163760
<ubotu> New bug: #163761 in blackbox (universe) "FTBFS: blackbox_0.70.1-1.1ubuntu2 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163761
<Hobbsee> dholbach: the FTBFS bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #163765 in gaim (main) "Gaim won't log in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163765
<dholbach> Hobbsee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~pkern/+reportedbugs?field.searchtext=FTBFS
<dholbach> Hobbsee: you want to tag them all as ftbfs and bitesize?
<ubotu> New bug: #163770 in bitpim (universe) "FTBFS: bitpim_1.0.2.dfsg.1-2 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163770
<ubotu> New bug: #163772 in hal (main) "HP Pavilion dv2000 No sound and No wireless" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163772
<ubotu> New bug: #163766 in ubuntu "network-admin doesn't remember network key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163766
<ubotu> New bug: #163771 in bibletime (universe) "FTBFS: bibletime-i18n_1.6.4.dfsg-0ubuntu1 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163771
<ubotu> New bug: #163774 in bcron (universe) "FTBFS: bcron_0.09-8 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163774
<ubotu> New bug: #163775 in bedic-computer-terms (universe) "FTBFS: bedic-computer-terms_0.0.200706020238-1 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163775
<ubotu> New bug: #163764 in evince (main) "I get the error "Unhandled MIME type: “text/plain”"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163764
<ubotu> New bug: #163767 in linux-meta (main) "fglrx driver in linux-restricted-modules is out of date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163767
<ubotu> New bug: #163777 in ubuntu "error processing sun-java6-plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163777
<ubotu> New bug: #163780 in cableswig (universe) "cswig doesn't find SWIG library" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163780
<Hobbsee> dholbach: yeah, they should just be a straight dh_iconcache --> dh_icons change, so it should be bitesize.
<Hobbsee> dholbach: what worries me is that some of them are cdbs - so they'll just need a rebuild.
<dholbach> Hobbsee: that shouldn't worry you :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: well, no, but our newbies will go "oh, there's no dh_iconcache in there at all.  what do i do?"
<dholbach> Hobbsee: they'll find out... somehow :)
<Hobbsee> fair enough :)
<Hobbsee> but i thought it'd be a good task
<Hobbsee> just too early.
<Hobbsee> seeing as merges are still being done.
<dholbach> I should write a script that takes a list of bugs and tags them (and takes URL and tag as arguments)
<seb128> most of those packages are Debian versions
<seb128> and Debian has likely the same issues
<seb128> could you make clear to MOTUs that it would be better to get those fixed in Debian rather than creating extra ubuntu changes?
<Hobbsee> seb128: hence the reason i was waiting until after the import freeze to work on it.
<Hobbsee> seb128: but yes.  although i dont believe dh_iconcache ever made it into debian
<Hobbsee> so, is there actually a change, from no dh_icon stuff to dh_icons?
<seb128> Hobbsee: I'm not speaking about dh_iconcache but about the ftbfes
<Hobbsee> seb128: these are ftbfs'ing due to the dh_iconcache - at least, the ones i've seen.
<Hobbsee> the template suggests that they all are.
<seb128> Hobbsee: I've browsed a few and added 3 Debian tasks now, none was due to dh_iconcache
<Hobbsee> oh, hang on, obviously not
<Hobbsee> the one i saw was :)
<Hobbsee> i take that back, then
<ubotu> New bug: #163782 in alsa-driver (main) "No sound on audio-out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163782
<ubotu> New bug: #163784 in gnunet-gtk (universe) "0.7.2c for Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163784
<ubotu> New bug: #163785 in hal (main) "sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163785
<ubotu> New bug: #163788 in pygmy (universe) "Merge version 0.48-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163788
<ubotu> New bug: #163794 in tzdata (main) "New timezone data 2007i" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163794
<ubotu> New bug: #163795 in firefox (main) "firefox window decoration disappears when viewing webpage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163795
<ubotu> New bug: #163796 in sound-juicer (main) "no sound in Ububtu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163796
<Hobbsee> Bug 116309
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116309 in malone "LP: #nnnn should be linked to the bug report." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/116309
<ubotu> New bug: #163797 in eog (main) "eog saves picture incorrectly (corrupts) after rotate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163797
<ubotu> New bug: #163798 in ume-config-common (universe) "Sets hostname but doesn't ensure it's in /etc/hosts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163798
<Hobbsee> Bug 144719
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144719 in soyuz "Packages files not included in md5sums.gz" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144719
<ubotu> New bug: #163801 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade: A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163801
<ubotu> New bug: #163804 in meta-j2re1.4-mozilla (multiverse) "java 1.4.2 not installed as firefox plugin (update-alternatives)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163804
<Hobbsee> !lpia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lpia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #163806 in xorg (main) "X doesn't start on Samsung Q1 Ultra" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163806
<persia> bug #148103
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148103 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Request for packaging, VPN client" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148103
<persia> bug #115820
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115820 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] GENPO" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115820
<ubotu> New bug: #163811 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "[mysql] DoS vulnerability in InnoDB engine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163811
<ubotu> New bug: #148358 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_x11_xatom_to_atom_for_display()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148358
<ubotu> New bug: #163814 in link-grammar (main) "[link-grammar] User-assisted execution of arbitrary code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163814
<ubotu> New bug: #163817 in ubuntu "Cedega resolution problem, and wine is slow and crash often on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163817
<ubotu> New bug: #163807 in lvm2 (main) "LVM snapshot freezes system since 7.10 upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163807
<ubotu> New bug: #163809 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo Calc auto corrects decimal numbers with dot to dates when autocorrect is off." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163809
<ubotu> New bug: #163810 in ubuntu "at command doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163810
<ubotu> New bug: #163820 in tetex-bin (main) "[tetex] Multiple vulnerabilities possibly allowing to execute arbitrary code or overwrite arbitrary files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163820
<ubotu> New bug: #163821 in openoffice.org (main) "calculate with two date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163821
<ubotu> New bug: #163822 in xtokkaetama (universe) "Please sync xtokkaetama 1.0b-10  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163822
<ubotu> New bug: #163824 in bochs (universe) "[bochs 2.3] Multiple vulnerabilities possibly allowing for the execution of arbitrary code or DoS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163824
<\sh> damn
<rrittenhouse> Are there any major memory leaks with trackerd or evolution in the past 2-3 days?
<rrittenhouse> with gutsy of course
<ubotu> New bug: #163826 in vmware-player (multiverse) "[vmware-player] guest operating systems might be able to execute arbitrary code with elevated privileges on host's os" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163826
<persia> rrittenhouse: Hmm....  Maybe now isn't the best time.  You might try looking at the logs of this channel from irclogs.ubuntu.com, or searching in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #163631 in gnome-terminal (main) "Why does it say no wireless extensions in the terminal window?" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163631
<ubotu> New bug: #163827 in libgpod (main) "[gutsy] iPod nano 3G support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163827
<ubotu> New bug: #163828 in apache2 (main) "[apache2] Multiple vulnerabilities possibly resulting in a Denial of Service or the disclosure of sensitive information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163828
<ubotu> New bug: #163829 in debian-installer (main) "Esperanto langpack not installing correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163829
<Alfonsodg> bdmurray: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #163832 in rails (universe) "[rails] Several vulnerabilities allowing for file disclosure and theft of user credentials" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163832
<ubotu> New bug: #163833 in tikiwiki (universe) "[tikiwiki] Multiple vulnerabilities possibly resulting in the remote execution of arbitrary code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163833
<ubotu> New bug: #163831 in cpio (main) "[cpio] buffer overflow vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163831
<ubotu> New bug: #163834 in grub (main) "Ubuntu grub's "setup" command trashed bootloader.  Same command on live CD's grub recovered bootloader" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163834
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #163835 in gnome-terminal (main) "Ctrl-keys does not work in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163835
<ubotu> New bug: #163836 in pmount (universe) "needs frobnication [dummy bug]" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163836
<Alfonsodg> bdmurray: ping
<pedro_> Alfonsodg: he's on holidays
<Alfonsodg> pedro_: thanks......
<pedro_> you're welcome
<Alfonsodg> pedro_: can we use priv?
<ubotu> New bug: #163844 in pmount (universe) "needs frobnication [dummy bug]" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163844
<dholbach> Alfonsodg: if you have proposed changes or ideas for bughelper and python-launchpad-bugs you can as well send a mail to bughelper@lists.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> Alfonsodg: sorry, I didn't realize that Brian was on holidays
<Alfonsodg> dholbach: thanks-----
<ubotu> New bug: #163845 in ubuntu "[python] Multiple integer overflow vulnerabilities possibly resulting in the execution of arbitrary code or DoS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163845
<ubotu> New bug: #163846 in xorg (main) "input is send to inactive window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163846
<ubotu> New bug: #163847 in nautilus (main) "nautilus does not signal an error when remote file has disappeared" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163847
<ubotu> New bug: #163848 in gnome-session (main) "default session changes when gnome-session is updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163848
<ubotu> New bug: #163850 in xf86-input-evtouch (universe) "Uncalibrated and can't calibrate with 0.8.7-2 on Samsung Q1 Ultra" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163850
<ubotu> New bug: #163851 in ubuntu "man should have a backup plan if /tmp is not available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163851
<ubotu> New bug: #163853 in boinc (universe) "Boinc fails to start gives "GUI RPC bind failed: 98" error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163853
<ubotu> New bug: #163856 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird  2.0.0.6 (20071022) crashes on Gutsy opening a message plus other faults" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163856
<ubotu> New bug: #163854 in update-manager (main) "Couldn't upgrade from Festy ti Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163854
<ubotu> New bug: #163852 in evolution (main) "evolution crashes - segmentation fault, core dumped, ..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163852
<ubotu> New bug: #163859 in d4x (universe) "cannot find themes using ${prefix}" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163859
<ubotu> New bug: #163861 in gedit (main) "Column line code number becomes blurred" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163861
<ubotu> New bug: #163862 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "KVM dies after resuming from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163862
<Alfonsodg> i have found a bug trying to uninstall mssttcorefonts package, i can't remove throught apt-get or regular technique because the package try to connect to a server whitout reply
<Alfonsodg> specially because the desktop was configured for access to internet through a proxy
<Alfonsodg> using the preferences/proxy from gnome
<ubotu> New bug: #163863 in gnubiff (universe) "Corruption of displayed values in expert tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163863
<ubotu> New bug: #163864 in module-init-tools (main) "segfault running depmod" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163864
<ubotu> New bug: #163865 in trigger (universe) "something steals focus of fullscreen 3d apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163865
<ubotu> New bug: #163866 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when in gmail when clicking on a checkbox." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163866
<ubotu> New bug: #163867 in ubuntu "PCI: BIOS BUG #81[49435000] found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163867
<ubotu> New bug: #163868 in ubuntu "Metacity (?): 120 Sec. delay after login with Compiz removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163868
<ubotu> New bug: #163869 in ubuntu "Metacity (?): 60 Sec. delay after login with Compiz removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163869
<ubotu> New bug: #163870 in evolution (main) "Move to folder dialog hard to navigate by keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163870
<ubotu> New bug: #163871 in ubuntu "Desktop ilooks strange in LiveCD with ati X700" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163871
<ubotu> New bug: #163872 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird does not use right characterset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163872
<ubotu> New bug: #163873 in ubuntu "[gutsy] Pidgin Font buttons cannot be used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163873
<ubotu> New bug: #163874 in bootcd (universe) "Ubuntu ISO CD loads, no mouse action" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163874
<ubotu> New bug: #163878 in gnome-applets (main) "disk mounter applet disappears" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163878
<ubotu> New bug: #163876 in cupsys (main) "Printing fails with Foomatic/hpijs.5.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163876
<ubotu> New bug: #163877 in ubuntu "Fail to switch bwteen CRT and LCD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163877
<ubotu> New bug: #163880 in alsa-driver (main) "sound low volume " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163880
<saivann> Is there somebody here?
<andrea-bs> I'm here :)
<saivann> hi :)
<saivann> andrea-bs : I'm a new bug triager and I would need to speak with people about a particular bug, because I'm really not sure about which importance to give to this bug
<saivann> It's here :
<saivann> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/163743
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163743 in ubuntu "Multiple F1 hits bring system to its knees" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blueyed> Would it make sense, if bughelper would use cookie information to search in private bugs, too? (if you're in ubuntu-bugcontrol)
<blueyed> Often duplicates are protected/private.
<ubotu> New bug: #163881 in tsclient (main) "localhost infinite loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163881
<blueyed> saivann: wishlist?
<persia> I'd suggest low.  It's not ideal for people who have trouble typing quickly, and can impede the system.
<saivann> blueyed : I'm in BugControl, but I'm new to this. I didn't find a duplicate for that bug so far, but since it can crash a computer, I didn't know what importance
<andrea-bs> i think low
<saivann> low? Same if it can crash a ubuntu system?
<persia> saivann: It's not really a crash: more just suge a huge slow-down as to aggravate the user.  If you wait long enough, you should be able to close the windows again.
<persia> s/suge/such/
<saivann> persia : Yes you're right, but if you want to try, you'll see that 5 seconds is long enough to load all the memory of your computer :)
<andrea-bs> the problem is that this bug cannot be fixed in ubuntu itself, but it may be fixed in all its packages, so you may work hard with "Also affects" ;)
<saivann> Thanks for your assistance, I'll set it to low
<persia> saivann: I know :)
<saivann> andrea-bs : hehe, you're right
<ubotu> New bug: #163883 in gnomescan (universe) "flegita : GLib-ERROR failed to allocate 1220757152 bytes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163883
<saivann> In ubuntu, which package is responsible of starting programs according to special keys from the keyboad? hotkeys?
<persia> andrea-bs: It might not be as bad as all that: for at least most GNOME/KDE apps F1 is trapped by the general interface, rather than the app, and the shared help viewer could perhaps be made smarter.  Getting everything else is a bit tricky, admittedly, but less likely to cause the issue.
<saivann> Because I believe that the program that detect the F1 key and start the help content should not accept more than 1 request per second. It the case of this bug, it's more than 20 per seconds
<andrea-bs> persia, great idea! the key signals are caught by gtk/qt so developers shall replace the key-press to key-down event
<persia> andrea-bs: I was thinking more of having the help applications check to see if the user already had a help window open for the requested call, and just push to the front of the window stack rather than actually launching if they did.
<saivann> persia : If the help window is already open, F1 won't work. But when it's not already open, you can open it millions of time
<andrea-bs> persia, but the help window is launched by the application, not the widget toolkit
<saivann> persia : Forget what've said, I don't know why but it worked yesterday and not today
<persia> saivann: Right, It's a race condition.  The trick is to have the 2nd invocation trap and not open.
<persia> andrea-bs: The application calls it, but it's usually the same help.  For instance, in GNOME, everything calls the yelp program.  yelp just has to check earlier if it's running, or have a delay-loop wrapper to avoid the race.
<saivann> persia : Great, I believe that all I should do now is to set the bug to low and find the right package name, to what package should-I assign this bug ?
<andrea-bs> persia, you're right!
<persia> saivann: That's the tricky bit.  I suspect that yelp is a good target for GNOME, but I don't know about KDE or Xfce.
<saivann> persia : Hum.. I'll test this bug on XFCE
<persia> saivann: Also just hitting the major help programs won't solve everything, but it'd be a good start.  After that, it's a matter of tracking down the remaining programs one-by-one over a couple years (which can each have their own bug).
<andrea-bs> khelpcenter
<andrea-bs> for kde
<saivann> persia : In order to fix that issue for all possible, shouldn't we fix this bug in the program that manage hotkeys, to refuse more than one request per second for the same key?
<saivann> persia : This would have a impact on all programs that can be launched by a special key
<andrea-bs> on gnome, this will not have any bad impact on apps that can be launched by an hotkey
<persia> saivann: That's an alternative, but it might annoy someone who liked to use the hotkey repeatedly to do something intentional: e.g. close all the windows.  Also, as andrea-bs pointed out, in the case of help, typically the application traps it directly, and passes control to the help application, so it's not even caught by the desktop shortcuts system.
<saivann> persia : Oh I understand!
<ubotu> New bug: #147028 in gparted (main) "gparted crashed with SIGSEGV in std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::basic_string() (dup-of: 141516)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147028
<saivann> persia : You're right, so the package for this bug should be yelp in ubuntu?
<andrea-bs> saivann, i said khelpcenter for kde, but I'm not user: I used grep to find it :)
<saivann> andrea-bs : Does khelpcenter have the same bug?
<saivann> andrea-bs : Thanks :)
<andrea-bs> saivann, i don't know, but I think yes
<saivann> andrea-bs : I'll try it this afternoon!
<blueyed> andrea-bs: you've marked bug 141516 as "low", but it appears to be the top crasher for gparted.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141516 in gparted "Gparted crashes refreshing devices" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141516
<andrea-bs> blueyed, the bug is very common, but it has not a real importance. Now that i see it has 14 duplicates i'm going to mark it as medium... sorry
<ubotu> New bug: #163885 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse documentation missing in 3.2.2-3ubuntu3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163885
<ubotu> New bug: #163886 in hal (main) "hal fails to upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163886
<ubotu> New bug: #163887 in pidgin (main) "pidgin doesn't work with yahoo messenger" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163887
<blueyed> andrea-bs: np, I'm just asking. I've triaged the dupes around it just now.
<saivann> andrea-bs : This bugs happens each time Gparted is used, but the actual fix is only for Hardy, is there a patch for Gutsy?
<blueyed> saivann: I'll look at the debian package to extract the patch.
<andrea-bs> saivann, i don't know... i'm not a motu (yet :P)
<saivann> Hehe thanks all :)
<blueyed> I've build the package from debian/hardy in Gutsy and it fixed it.
<ubotu> New bug: #163892 in poppler (main) "document font is not displayed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163892
<ubotu> New bug: #163891 in apt (main) "apt-pkg API differs from the one in Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163891
<blueyed> saivann, andrea-bs: I've attached a debdiff. Now, if someone could approve the nomination for Gutsy.. :)
<andrea-bs> blueyed, great!
<ubotu> New bug: #163893 in nautilus (main) "The progress copy window doesn't show the correct number of files to copy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163893
<saivann> andrea-bs : will-you do it?
<andrea-bs> saivann, what?
<saivann> andrea-bs : approve the nomination for Gutsy for bug #141516
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141516 in gparted "Gparted crashes when refreshing devices" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141516
<andrea-bs> saivann, really can i do it?
<saivann> andrea-bs : Owh sorry, you can forget what've just said..
<saivann> andrea-bs : Like you see, I'm pretty pretty new :P sorry
<andrea-bs> saivann, i'm pretty new too so i'm not 100% sure on my new super-powers :P
<saivann> andrea-bs : Hehe, I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one, I try to do the best job that I can with bug triage :)
<andrea-bs> ok, it's time to go for me
<andrea-bs> see you soon!
<ubotu> New bug: #163895 in ubuntu "Please sync Glest and Glest-data from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163895
<ubotu> New bug: #163896 in rhythmbox (main) "typo in german translation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163896
<zul> 9/win 12
<ubotu> New bug: #163898 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice document icon is unsharp when using bigger size versions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163898
<ubotu> New bug: #163899 in evolution (main) "No way to specify user name when connecting to LDAP and GAL servers." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163899
<ubotu> New bug: #163900 in kmediafactory (multiverse) "Broken dependencies" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163900
<ubotu> New bug: #163901 in pidgin (main) "can't rejoin channel after disconnect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163901
<ubotu> New bug: #163902 in gst-fluendo-mpegdemux (universe) "DVD playing doesn't work when gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mpegdemux package is installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163902
<ubotu> New bug: #163903 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "Login problems when disk is full" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163903
<ubotu> New bug: #163904 in gparted (main) "gparted frequently crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163904
<ubotu> New bug: #163905 in openldap2.3 (main) "slapd postinst script fails due to missing slapd.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163905
<ubotu> New bug: #163906 in cacao (universe) "FTBFS: cacao_0.98-2 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163906
<ubotu> New bug: #163907 in cairo-ocaml (universe) "FTBFS: cairo-ocaml_20070908-1 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163907
<ubotu> New bug: #163911 in sylpheed (universe) "sylpheed crashes upon importing csv adress book" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163911
<ubotu> New bug: #163913 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "problem occuring while using flashplugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163913
<ubotu> New bug: #163914 in ubuntu "2007-11-20 00:17:35,727 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Невозможно исправить ошибки, у Вас отложены (held) битые пакеты.'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163914
<ubotu> New bug: #163915 in openoffice.org (main) "outline view, slides pane doesnt scroll with outline " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163915
<ubotu> New bug: #163916 in gnome-libs (universe) "apt-get remove --purge libzvt2 gives errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163916
<ubotu> New bug: #163917 in hal (main) "BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN does not work but is registered in device manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163917
<ubotu> New bug: #163922 in openoffice.org (main) "gutswy Open Office 2.3 applications crash " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163922
<ubotu> New bug: #163924 in reportbug (universe) "manpage should mention that the default in Ubuntu is not to send to Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163924
<mrsno> persia the website bug was submitted + fixed less than a day later, tyvm :)
<persia> mrsno: Great!  Thanks again for finding and reporting it.
<mrsno> my pleasure
<ubotu> New bug: #163925 in gnome-games (main) "Mines twice as slow as MSMine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163925
<ubotu> New bug: #163926 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes with Groupwise connector" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163926
<ubotu> New bug: #163928 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer rc2 (gutsy-backposrts) does not go down -vo list properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163928
<ubotu> New bug: #163929 in ubuntu "freezes when wireless enabled (using the restricted Broadcom driver in feisty)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163929
<ubotu> New bug: #163931 in gnome-panel (main) "Not displaying wireless connection icon properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163931
<ubotu> New bug: #163932 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashes after configuring dual-monitors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163932
<ubotu> New bug: #163933 in nautilus (main) "E:malformed line 53 in source list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163933
<ubotu> New bug: #163930 in ubuntu "Video playback has messed up colour scheme (green lines appearing over the video) for multiple video players using .avi files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163930
<ubotu> New bug: #163934 in ubuntu "Pidgin crashes while using Groupwise connector" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163934
<ubotu> New bug: #163935 in ubuntu "compiz crash file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163935
<ubotu> New bug: #163936 in ubuntu "XSane Artwork Integration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163936
<ubotu> New bug: #163937 in ubuntu "Gnome-panel crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163937
<ubotu> New bug: #163938 in nautilus (main) "Panels dissapeared" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163938
<ubotu> New bug: #163939 in rhythmbox (main) "Radio sticks on "Not Playing"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163939
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-20
<ubotu> New bug: #163940 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Virtual Box OSE in Universe Fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163940
<ubotu> New bug: #163941 in ubuntu "openoffice slow scrolling with antialiasing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163941
<ubotu> New bug: #163942 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] jKiwi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163942
<ubotu> New bug: #161795 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "waitid (..., WNOWAIT) spins or hangs the kernel inside sys_waitid if the queued event is from ptrace" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161795
<ubotu> New bug: #163946 in amule (universe) "amule don't change default language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163946
<ubotu> New bug: #163951 in ubuntu "Gnome-RDP does not work without libsqlite0 installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163951
<ubotu> New bug: #163952 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel Oops (Unable to handle kernel  paging request at 0000001000217eaf)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163952
<ubotu> New bug: #163953 in ubiquity (main) "mythbuntu crashes on install (ubiquity)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163953
<ubotu> New bug: #163955 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox is confused whether it is paused whilst playing internet stream" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163955
<ubotu> New bug: #163956 in ubuntu "/var/{run|lock} mounted twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163956
<ubotu> New bug: #163957 in scim-hangul (main) "skim module for scim-hangul >0.3 NEEDED" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163957
<ubotu> New bug: #163958 in ubuntu "Fail playing avi files." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163958
<ubotu> New bug: #163963 in rhythmbox (main) "Copy to iPod fail causes hundreds of popup windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163963
<ubotu> New bug: #163962 in ubuntu "Cannot mount volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163962
<ubotu> New bug: #163966 in wine (universe) "Powersim: Unimplemented function storage.dll" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163966
<ubotu> New bug: #163969 in checkinstall (universe) "checkinstall. if when version has no number, should then warn rather than continue and then fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163969
<ubotu> New bug: #163965 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "[gutsy] Broken visualization enabling fglrx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163965
<ubotu> New bug: #163362 in dell "[xps 1330] second headphone jack not working" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163362
<ubotu> New bug: #163973 in flac (main) "libflac has multiple security vulnerabilities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163973
<ubotu> New bug: #163974 in kmplayer (main) "Kmplayer uses deprecated mplayer flag causing all videos to fail when post-processing is turned on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163974
<ubotu> New bug: #163975 in pidgin (main) "pidgig can't handle jabber connection and crashing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163975
<ubotu> New bug: #163976 in gthumb (main) "gThumb crash after a folder is renamed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163976
<ubotu> New bug: #163978 in linux-meta (main) "7.10 install, "unable to install selected kernel, package linux-generic"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163978
<ubotu> New bug: #163979 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox will not display the Jamendo Catalogue window." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163979
<ubotu> New bug: #163985 in xorg (main) "[Hardy] GUI disappears while working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163985
<ubotu> New bug: #163987 in jabberd2 (universe) "jabberd2-bdb is missing the files in component.d directory on amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163987
<ubotu> New bug: #153610 in system-config-printer (main) "applet.py crashed with IOError in  module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153610
<ubotu> New bug: #163990 in system-config-printer (main) "applet.py crashed with IOError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163990
<ubotu> New bug: #163999 in totem (main) "totem sound track out of sync (t=-5s) with video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163999
<ubotu> New bug: #164000 in freeradius (universe) "CVE-2006-1354: EAP-MSCHAPv2 vulnerability" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164000
<ubotu> New bug: #164001 in acpi-support (main) "[Hardy] acpi-support for CRT?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164001
<ubotu> New bug: #164002 in camomile (universe) "FTBFS: camomile_0.7.1-3 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164002
<ubotu> New bug: #164003 in evolution (main) "Evolution Date selection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164003
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #164005 in camlzip (universe) "FTBFS: camlzip_1.03-6 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164005
<ubotu> New bug: #164004 in ubuntu "Workaround to run Netbeans in Compiz works no more in Gutsy 64 bit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164004
<ubotu> New bug: #164006 in tracker (main) "Tracker, wrong parameters for dcraw" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164006
<ubotu> New bug: #164007 in net-snmp (main) "[net-snmp] remote Denial of Service vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164007
<ubotu> New bug: #164008 in gnome-applets (main) "Weather: Cannot resize location selector" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164008
<ubotu> New bug: #164009 in burgerspace (universe) "FTBFS: burgerspace_1.8.1-1 on hardy/i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164009
<ubotu> New bug: #164011 in linux-meta (main) "[linux-source] multiple DoS vulnerabilities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164011
<ubotu> New bug: #164012 in ubuntu "after update 7.10 no wifi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164012
<ubotu> New bug: #164014 in totem (main) "Just plays in a pink/red background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164014
<ubotu> New bug: #164015 in evolution (main) "evolution window too big, jumping around when i try to maximize/minimize, close-button not working... i use evolution 2.12.1, german" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164015
<ubotu> New bug: #164016 in gnome-power-manager (main) "laptop does not suspend or hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164016
<ubotu> New bug: #164017 in evolution (main) "Lost my mails when I moved a large number of mails between folders in Evolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164017
<ubotu> New bug: #164018 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "page allocation failure caused by rtl8139 driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164018
<ubotu> New bug: #164019 in hal (main) "Battery status not working with custom kernel 2.6.23" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164019
<ubotu> New bug: #164020 in ubuntu "Missing sources while upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164020
<ubotu> New bug: #164021 in clive (universe) "sync version 0.3.1-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164021
<ubotu> New bug: #164022 in ubuntu "needs-packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164022
<ubotu> New bug: #164023 in ubuntu "needs-packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164023
<ubotu> New bug: #164026 in ubuntu "upgrade to feisty fawn 7.10 doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164026
<ubotu> New bug: #164025 in tk8.4 (main) "Please sync tk8.4 8.4.16-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164025
<ubotu> New bug: #164028 in antennavis (universe) "Please sync antennavis 0.3-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164028
<ubotu> New bug: #164030 in ubuntu "install wizard very slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164030
<ubotu> New bug: #164031 in rhythmbox (main) "segfault at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164031
<ubotu> New bug: #164032 in ubuntu "reportbug aborts with syntax error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164032
<ubotu> New bug: #164033 in firefox (main) "Java Runtime hanging the system when I am closing the browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164033
<ubotu> New bug: #164034 in ubuntu "ALSA lib pcm.c:2144:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164034
<ubotu> New bug: #164036 in sitecopy (universe) "2 sites in sitecopyrc does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164036
<ubotu> New bug: #164037 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy] OpenOffice bullets bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164037
<ubotu> New bug: #164039 in gdm (main) "GDM "Authentication Failure" infinite loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164039
<ubotu> New bug: #164042 in drbd0.7 (universe) "drbd I/O freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164042
<ubotu> New bug: #164044 in cryptsetup (main) "Gutsy: cryptsetup fails for encrypted rootfs on slow devices (USB)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164044
<proppy> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #164047 in ubuntu "I try to Upgrading Kubuntu to 7.10 from feisty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164047
<ubotu> New bug: #164048 in audacious-plugins (universe) "audacious pulseaudio plugin is making "stuttering sound"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164048
<ubotu> New bug: #164050 in ubuntu "Iceape "forgets" it have nspluginwrapper and flash plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164050
<ubotu> New bug: #164051 in evolution (main) "evolution shows downloading messages but I cannot see any message in any folder. What happened to them?" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164051
<ubotu> New bug: #164049 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "intel xorg driver disables direct rendering for virtual display larger than 2048" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164049
<ubotu> New bug: #164052 in gnome-panel (main) "panels smaller than display size" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164052
<ubotu> New bug: #164054 in ubuntu "Lexmark 4550 all in one driver needs-packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164054
<ubotu> New bug: #164057 in gnome-control-center (main) "problem with keyboard layout swiching" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164057
<ubotu> New bug: #164058 in rutilt (universe) "'network interface is down' when trying to connect to network using rt73" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164058
<ubotu> New bug: #164063 in kdegraphics (main) "visualization problem of kpdf with A4 landscape" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164063
<ubotu> New bug: #164064 in evolution (main) "[gutsy] evolution crashed core dumped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164064
<ubotu> New bug: #164066 in evince (main) "Evince hangs up and loads CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164066
<ubotu> New bug: #164067 in ubuntu "wine applette has locked up system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164067
<ubotu> New bug: #164068 in gnome-games-extra-data (universe) "Please sync gnome-games-extra-data 2.20.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164068
<ubotu> New bug: #164069 in rkhunter (universe) "package rkhunter 1.3.0-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164069
<baikonur> hi
<persia> hey baikonur
<baikonur> there is a security update for mplayer but without any description. I didn't get any mail about that security problem. is that for real?
<baikonur> it's an update from version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13 to 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13.1
<persia> baikonur: I don't know offhand, but sometimes there are security updates prepared before an announcement is made, as other distributions may not have deployed them.  If you're worried it's not real, check a few different mirrors: they won't all be poisoned (and very likely none are).
<persia> baikonur: For what it's worth, my mirror shows 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13.1 as a security update.
<baikonur> persia: wouldn't a mirror just mirror a compromised server?
<persia> baikonur: Not unless the main archive was compromised, and I'd know about that.
<persia> (unless you're talking about far edge mirrors: check a couple different primary country mirrors if you're paranoid: they each sync from the main archive)
<baikonur> ok. I'll postpone this update until I've got a description :-)
<baikonur> thanks for your help
<ubotu> New bug: #164093 in pulseaudio (main) "need to kill pulseaudio to hear some sounds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164093
<persia> baikonur: That may not be wise: there may be an exploit out there.  Just check the Packages.gz from a couple different big-country mirrors and verify the md5sum is the same.
<baikonur> hmm: mplayer (2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13.1) gutsy-security; urgency=low * SECURITY UPDATE: buffer overrun in mpdemux code (LP: #140891).  * libmpdemux/aviheader.c: Apply upstream patch.  * References:   - CVE-2007-4938 -- William Grant <william.grant@ubuntu.org.au>  Tue, 06 Nov 2007 17:20:30 +1100
<ubotu> Heap-based buffer overflow in libmpdemux/aviheader.c in MPlayer 1.0rc1 and earlier allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (application crash) or possibly execute arbitrary code via a .avi file with certain large "indx truck size" and nEntriesInuse values, and a certain wLongsPerEntry value. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2007-4938)
<baikonur> 06 Nov 2007?
<persia> baikonur: That'd be the date the fix was initially prepared, for which the distribution date isn't always a close match.  I'd trust William's signature, and looking at the vulnerability, you likely want to take it, as apparently watching the wrong movie with the old version can allow someone to break into your computer.
<baikonur> yeah
<ubotu> New bug: #158672 in rkward "kdesu: Unknown option '-t'." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158672
<ubotu> New bug: #164072 in cacti (universe) "[CVE-2007-6035] cacti has a sql injection vulnerability" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164072
<ubotu> New bug: #164097 in dmake (main) "Please sync dmake 1:4.9-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164097
<ubotu> New bug: #164096 in file-roller (main) "file-roller doesn't view the content in a .zip file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164096
<ubotu> New bug: #164098 in ubuntu "USB devices stop working " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164098
<ubotu> New bug: #164100 in libgd-graph-perl (main) "Please sync libgd-graph-perl 1.44-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164100
<ubotu> New bug: #164102 in mail-notification (universe) "mail-notification cpu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164102
<ubotu> New bug: #164103 in ifrench-gut (main) "Please sync ifrench-gut 1:1.0-19.1  (main) from Debian unstable (main) (dup-of: 164104)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164103
<ubotu> New bug: #164104 in ifrench-gut (main) "Please sync ifrench-gut 1:1.0-19.1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164104
<ubotu> New bug: #164105 in command-not-found (main) "command-not-found has crashed!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164105
<ubotu> New bug: #164108 in firefox (main) "Hover menu flickers in firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164108
<ubotu> New bug: #164109 in eog (main) "eog crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164109
<ubotu> New bug: #164110 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164110
<ubotu> New bug: #164111 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_plugin_feature_type_name_filter()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164111
<ubotu> New bug: #164113 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164113
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<ubotu> New bug: #164112 in adept (main) "crash of Adept manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164112
<ubotu> New bug: #164114 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-keybinding-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__gtk_container_propagate_expose()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164114
<ubotu> New bug: #164115 in metacity (main) "metacity-dialog crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164115
<ubotu> New bug: #164116 in pidgin (main) "pidgin doesn't open mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164116
<ubotu> New bug: #164119 in ubuntu "Confusing menu entries for Keyboard in System->Preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164119
<ubotu> New bug: #164117 in ubuntu "cannot connect to windows network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164117
<ubotu> New bug: #164118 in amarok (main) "loads of copies of copycover consume all the memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164118
<andrea-bs> hi all
<ubotu> New bug: #164121 in ubuntu "no languages icon on the panel by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164121
<ubotu> New bug: #164120 in nautilus (main) "nautilus hangs when mounted nfs drive is no longer accessible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164120
<ubotu> New bug: #164122 in gnomescan (universe) "flegita : Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164122
<ubotu> New bug: #164123 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "Firefox 3 Gran Paradiso need upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164123
<ubotu> New bug: #164124 in ubuntu "Hibernate issues in Gutsy on Thinkpad T42 (2373) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164124
<ubotu> New bug: #164126 in ubuntu "no shortcuts information on the desktop effects ui" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164126
<ubotu> New bug: #164128 in dhcp3 (main) "dhclient should accept routing options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164128
<ubotu> New bug: #164129 in evolution-rss (universe) "no rss in evolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164129
<ubotu> New bug: #164127 in sysvinit (main) "/etc/init.d/rc CONCURRENCY=shell breaks gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164127
<ubotu> New bug: #164130 in compiz (main) "no zoom in or out if the mouse is over menus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164130
<ubotu> New bug: #164131 in nautilus (main) "disconnected external HDD can not be powered off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164131
<ubotu> New bug: #164132 in ubuntu "Sound issues in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164132
<ubotu> New bug: #164133 in kile (universe) "[WISHLIST] Upgrade to Kile 2.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164133
<ubotu> New bug: #164134 in upstart (main) "[7.10] [tel]init [s,S] does not function as expected - locks the machine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164134
<Alfonsodg> bdmurray: ping
<warp10> Hi all!
<ubotu> New bug: #164137 in ubuntu "Two problems when installing without an Internet connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164137
<ubotu> New bug: #164138 in pysdm (universe) "fat32 partition freezes file browser + other applications and can't write to front of partition." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164138
<ubotu> New bug: #164139 in ubuntu "adept manager crashes after downloading some package. This is the bug's report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164139
<ubotu> New bug: #164140 in compiz (main) "alt+tab and then zooming" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164140
<ubotu> New bug: #164142 in ubuntu "mouse pointer keeps changing to default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164142
<ubotu> New bug: #164143 in gwhois (universe) "Please sync gwhois 20071030  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164143
<ubotu> New bug: #164145 in update-manager (main) "update manager from 7.04 to 7.10 - getting upgrade prerequisites failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164145
<ubotu> New bug: #164146 in gtklp (universe) "gtklp not print the special caracter example (ò) italian, and stop the printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164146
<ubotu> New bug: #150173 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in addWindowDamage()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150173
<ubotu> New bug: #164147 in ubuntu "VIF.get_network not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164147
<ubotu> New bug: #164148 in tracker (main) "unsafe tempfile usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164148
<ubotu> New bug: #164149 in evolution (main) "evolution doesn't recognize meeting requests with the "Prefer plain-text" plugin enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164149
<ubotu> New bug: #164150 in tracker (main) "multiple stack overflows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164150
<ubotu> New bug: #164151 in hfsprogs (universe) "Description is misleading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164151
<ubotu> New bug: #164152 in ubuntu "gnomesword2 dictionaries not functioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164152
<ubotu> New bug: #164153 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/build/custom-source-xen/mm/mmap.c:466!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164153
<ubotu> New bug: #164154 in update-manager (main) "adept updater stops at libqt3-mt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164154
<ubotu> New bug: #164155 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164155
<ubotu> New bug: #164156 in vim (main) "vim-gnome has no menu bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164156
<ubotu> New bug: #164158 in prj2make-sharp (universe) "Please sync prj2make-sharp (universe) 0.95-4 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164158
<ubotu> New bug: #164161 in apturl (main) "package apturl 0.1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164161
<ubotu> New bug: #159386 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159386
<ubotu> New bug: #157442 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_foreach()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157442
<ubotu> New bug: #159125 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in _fini()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159125
<ubotu> New bug: #164165 in chiark-utils (universe) "missing libnettle.so.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164165
<ubotu> New bug: #164166 in ebug-http (universe) "FTBFS: tries to download from CPAN" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164166
<ubotu> New bug: #164167 in git-core (main) "git-core fails to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164167
<ubotu> New bug: #164169 in imapfilter (universe) "Imapfilter 2.0.2 is broken in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164169
<ubotu> New bug: #164170 in openoffice.org (main) "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164170
<saivann> Does somebody knows something about bug 59695? This bug is actually making very bad publicity to linux ubuntu and it seems that there's a lack of communication with this bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 59695 in acpi-support "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59695
<ogra1> saivann, feel free to attach a link to http://lwn.net/Articles/257426/
<ogra1> ity no ubuntu specific problem
<ogra1> *its
<saivann> ogra1 : Thanks, should ubuntu trust BIOS values, is that completely normal?
<ubotu> New bug: #164157 in ubuntu "Erratic behavior of Qt4 Designer - impossible to use." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164157
<ogra1> windows does, others do ...
<saivann> ogra1 : Ok, is there something we can do to clean this bug report? Because it gets full of people who try to help or are afraid
<ogra1> well, first of all educating them that its not uncommon in *all* os'es
<ogra1> by pointing to the article
<ubotu> New bug: #164171 in xorg (main) "key repeat under cursor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164171
<ubotu> New bug: #164172 in ubuntu "Print jobs are not working with gnome applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164172
<ogra1> beyond that i have no idea what else to do
<saivann> ogra1 : Do you think that it would be great to add this article in the bug description?
<ogra1> hmm, not sure ...
<saivann> ogra1 : Because if there's nothing to fix.. it seems not normal to me that the importance of this bug is wishlist
<ogra1> might make it more prominent than in a comment
<saivann> ogra1 : Mm, there's so much comments on this bug report that I'm sure that people don't read half of them, that's the problem
<ogra1> yeah, put it into the description then ...
<saivann> ogra1 : I'm a new bug triager, so I might be wrong, but I think that this bug need 2 things, a clear answer from ubuntu experts and a clear direction ( ex. what should be fixed and what shouldn't be fixed )
<ogra1> right
<saivann> ogra1 : I want to avoid lost time and panic from new ubuntu users
<saivann> ogra1 : Great, do you have some ideas on how to improve this bug?
<\sh> saivann, well, should I write a bug report to toshiba for destroying my 60gb portegé r200 drive because of the wrong settings they think they are ok?
<\sh> saivann, in windows that was?
<\sh> saivann, the problem is easy: there is a different view between hardware manufactors and a unix alike system.
<saivann> \sh : The question here is to know if that high value in BIOS is or isn't bad for hard drive. If it is set by manufacturers, what's the proof that's it's really so bad? That's why I think that we need a expert to confirm this information above all
<\sh> saivann, who is an expert? only this guy who wrote the spec for those settings...
<saivann> \sh : Mmh, I would say somebody who have a large knowledge of laptop hard drives.
<\sh> saivann, the only problem we have here, and in this I agree with the author of this article: Ubuntu is in everyones mouth, that it had to happen with ubuntu and not with fedora or opensuse first...but they have the same problems...
<saivann> \sh : Yes, and I agree with this. What I want to do here is make things clearer because people are pretty confuse on launchpad and everywhere
<\sh> saivann, hmm...laptop hardrives are assembled in HP blades too...what's the difference? the difference is just that a laptop has a different usage as a blade..
<saivann> \sh : Ok, what do you suggest to do to help around this bug report and around all this bad publicity against ubuntu, and soon against all linux distro?
<\sh> saivann, you can't stop them...because they only see numbers (which they never see on windows, btw) and they will rant more and more...it's just like bug #1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubotu> New bug: #164174 in dosfstools (main) "dosfsck segfaults on my filesystem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164174
<ubotu> New bug: #164175 in ubuntu "partition disappeared after reboot from desktop, Places and computer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164175
<\sh> saivann, let our hardware guys think about all this, they will find a solution in time
<saivann> \sh : You really think that there's no idea which can help ( I know, not completely close this problem ) but that would greatly help
<\sh> saivann, don't feed the trolls...
<saivann> \sh : Hehe, that's why I talk about this here before :)
<\sh> saivann, there are ideas, as you can read in the articles, but if it's a good solution, it's a different case...there is right now (tm) no real solution..only workarounds which help or not depending on the laptop settings and harddrive manufactur...
 * \sh <- nicotine 
<saivann> \sh : I mean by solution, a solution to clean the bug report and make things clearer about the situation for everyone, developers and people who are afraid to see their laptop HD explode in two days
<saivann> \sh : I know that the real problem isn't in our hands as we're not developers
<ubotu> New bug: #164176 in pulseaudio (main) "pulseaudio doesn't show manually created devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164176
<ubotu> New bug: #164177 in jmagick (universe) "Please sync jmagick 6.2.6-0-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164177
<\sh> saivann, the bg report is not a problem...let people write
<\sh> saivann, and it should stay open until the problem is fixed.
<saivann> \sh : You don't think that people feels that nothing is do to fix the problem in that way?
<\sh> saivann, well, we can setup a webcam at developers home that people can see, that they are working...
<\sh> s/a/several/
<saivann> \sh : Hehe, good joke :)
<saivann> \sh : Well anyway, thanks, I'll let things like they are here, but I will think that there could be improvement on this to help make things clearer
<saivann> s/will/still/
<\sh> saivann, mjg59 gave infos about this, lwn wrote an article...other news sources were correcting this, and were telling people that's not the distros fault...but people are lazy to read and to understand
<saivann> \sh : Yeah I know, and that's a pain
<\sh> saivann, so we have to fix the people first...
<saivann> \sh : Thanks for your answer and for your time
<ubotu> New bug: #164178 in ubuntu "network manager runs with 100% cpu usage when resume from standby and wireless network is not in range" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164178
<ubotu> New bug: #164179 in audacious-plugins (universe) "conflictive midi support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164179
<ubotu> New bug: #164180 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "p54 module blocks wlan network device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164180
<ubotu> New bug: #164181 in cryptsetup (main) "Manual page typos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164181
<ubotu> New bug: #164182 in gedit (main) "gedit hangs the entire system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164182
<ubotu> New bug: #164183 in ubuntu "sata controller/drive reports exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x40d0002 action 0x2 frozen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164183
<ubotu> New bug: #164184 in devmapper (main) "dmsetup: boneheaded errors when invoked with insufficient privileges" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164184
<ubotu> New bug: #164185 in ubuntu "trackerd hinders laptop suspend process" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164185
<saivann> According to bug #101943, Braid screensaver can freeze, and sometime crash a ubuntu system when compiz is enabled ( this is the default WM in Gutsy ) I set the importance to medium, but since it freeze the computer, should-I raise the importance to high?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 101943 in xscreensaver "Braid screensaver crashes system with compiz activated" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/101943
<ubotu> New bug: #164187 in checkgmail (universe) "Unsafe permissions on configuration directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164187
<ubotu> New bug: #164189 in e2fsprogs (main) "uuidgen manual page inconsistency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164189
<ubotu> New bug: #164191 in ubuntu ""Default" keyboard settings are seemingly incompatible with GNOME" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164191
<ubotu> New bug: #164192 in update-notifier (main) "Add way to close in the upgrade complete dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164192
<ubotu> New bug: #164186 in dell "[inspiron 1420n] Second headphone jack not working" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164186
<ubotu> New bug: #164190 in lua5.1 (universe) "GUTSY Broken package in repos: libreadline5-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164190
<ubotu> New bug: #164193 in firestarter (universe) "firestarter firewall doesn't start when the trusted interface is not configured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164193
<ubotu> New bug: #164195 in rhythmbox (main) "crash on visualisation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164195
<saivann> According to bug #101943, Braid screensaver can freeze, and sometime crash a ubuntu system when compiz is enabled ( this is the default WM in Gutsy ) I set the importance to medium, but since it freeze the computer, should-I raise the importance to high?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 101943 in xscreensaver "Braid screensaver crashes system with compiz activated" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/101943
<ubotu> New bug: #164198 in ubuntu "CD duplicate mount on desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164198
<ubotu> New bug: #164200 in gnome-terminal (main) "flashplayer-nstaller doesn't run in the terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164200
<ubotu> New bug: #164201 in firefox (main) "firefox crash when loading the flash ad on www.yahoo.com and leaves it behind" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164201
<ubotu> New bug: #164202 in git (universe) "[hardy] gitk installing files where it shouldn't be" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164202
<saivann> bluekuja : Hi! ( this is mertiki )
<ubotu> New bug: #164205 in ubuntu "[hardy] failed to initialize hal network broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164205
<ubotu> New bug: #164208 in ubuntu "Mozilla Thunderbird" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164208
<ubotu> New bug: #164209 in ubuntu "Ubuntu should suggest Wine when a user open a Windows executable file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164209
<Alfonsodg> bdmurray: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #164212 in firefox (main) "no task bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164212
<ubotu> New bug: #164213 in ubuntu "need-packaging burnstation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164213
<saivann> According to bug #101943, Braid screensaver can freeze, and sometime crash a ubuntu system when compiz is enabled ( this is the default WM in Gutsy ) I set the importance to medium, but since it freeze the computer, should-I raise the importance to high?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 101943 in xscreensaver "Braid screensaver crashes system with compiz activated" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/101943
<ubotu> New bug: #164214 in ubuntu "nm-applet 0.6.5 does not identify NICs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164214
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-21
<ubotu> New bug: #164216 in jabref (multiverse) "jabref not installable on ppc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164216
<ubotu> New bug: #164217 in ubuntu "wireless option had gone from network settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164217
<ubotu> New bug: #164219 in ubuntu "[71.0] F7 key on macbook does not function" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164219
<ubotu> New bug: #164220 in gnome-panel (main) "Need to be able to lock the whole panel to prevent accidental changes." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164220
<ubotu> New bug: #164221 in busybox (main) "busybox-initramfs 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7 chroot weird error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164221
<ubotu> New bug: #164223 in file-roller (main) "doesn't have "Create an archive" from nautilus on exe (Dos/Windows executable) files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164223
<ubotu> New bug: #164224 in ardour (universe) "Looping does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164224
<ubotu> New bug: #164222 in ayttm (universe) "no sound in ayttm 0.5.0+10-2ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164222
<ubotu> New bug: #164226 in pulseaudio (main) "Pulseaudio install options need help" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164226
<ubotu> New bug: #164227 in db4.5 (main) "Please sync db4.5 4.5.20-11(main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164227
<ubotu> New bug: #164228 in dpkg (main) "upgrade/migration from a directory to a link broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164228
<ubotu> New bug: #164229 in crash (universe) "Please merge crash-4.0-4.9-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (utils) " [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164229
<pawalls> ubotu, #164231
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 164231 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pawalls> ubotu, bug #164231
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164231 in linux-source-2.6.22 "NFS regression causes subsequent mounts from same superblock to silently use previous mount options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164231
<ubotu> New bug: #164230 in ubuntu "update-manager crash 'could not initilize package info." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164230
<ubotu> New bug: #164231 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "NFS regression causes subsequent mounts from same superblock to silently use previous mount options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164231
<ubotu> New bug: #164234 in ubuntu "Window border is invisable, sometimes random pictures come in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164234
<ubotu> New bug: #164232 in ubuntu "Abiword freezes when you open an ODT document without abiword-plugins installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164232
<ubotu> New bug: #164233 in openoffice.org (main) "Exporting a background with gradient produces a stripey pdf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164233
<ubotu> New bug: #164235 in ubuntu "don't load Translations for applications if the Translation is not complete " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164235
<ubotu> New bug: #164236 in ubuntu "live cd v7.10 crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164236
<ubotu> New bug: #164237 in ubuntu "new application alert ui need run and remove buttons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164237
<ubotu> New bug: #164238 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 cannot mount iPod Shuffle" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164238
<ubotu> New bug: #164240 in gedit (main) "Thunderbird sudden close ==>Ubntu710" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164240
<ubotu> New bug: #164241 in alsa-tools (universe) "add the echoaudio firmware to the alsa-firmware-loaders package." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164241
<ubotu> New bug: #164242 in gcj-4.2 (main) "package gij-4.2 4.2.1-5ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164242
<ubotu> New bug: #164244 in ubuntu "Gutsy install keyboard doesn't work/hangs at "Running local boot scripts"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164244
<ubotu> New bug: #164247 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Tables Rows (Columns) Deletion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164247
<ubotu> New bug: #164248 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "Restricted driver for Dell Vostro1000 (bcm4311) need to be removed and reinstalled on every boot to use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164248
<ubotu> New bug: #164249 in gnome-utils (main) "Mozilla crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164249
<ubotu> New bug: #164252 in ubuntu "cache error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164252
<ubotu> New bug: #164253 in pidgin (main) "While in a chat room pidgin says message is too big. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164253
<ubotu> New bug: #164254 in tzdata (main) "tzdata upgrade: /usr/sbin/tzconfig: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164254
<ubotu> New bug: #164257 in ubuntu "cx88-dvb wont load " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164257
<ubotu> New bug: #164258 in ubuntu "SIS662 graphics driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164258
<ubotu> New bug: #164261 in hddtemp (universe) "[gutsy] hddtemp daemon exits immediately" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164261
<ubotu> New bug: #164263 in ubuntu "Cannot unlock screen on KDE 4 RC1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164263
<ubotu> New bug: #164264 in esniper (universe) "SSL cert error in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164264
<ubotu> New bug: #164265 in rhythmbox (main) "Transferring AAC files to iPod is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164265
<ubotu> New bug: #164266 in ubuntu "low maximum volume for Toshiba Satellite A100-SK9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164266
<ubotu> New bug: #164267 in biblememorizer (universe) "Search does not work." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164267
<ubotu> New bug: #164268 in firefox (main) "We are unable to locate a Web player that matches your platform and browser." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164268
<ubotu> New bug: #164269 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] Grub takes time to load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164269
<Teudimundo> hello I have forwarded upstream a couple of bugs, but I think wiki information is outdated
<ubotu> New bug: #164270 in linux-meta (main) "SonyEricsson P1i USB Storage I/O error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164270
<ubotu> New bug: #164271 in autofs (main) "/etc/auto.smb improperly handles "hidden" ("$") shares" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164271
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #164274 in flash-player (multiverse) "flash plugin hangs when viewing video in firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164274
<ubotu> New bug: #164275 in ubuntu "Black screen with 1x PowerColor x800GT graphics card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164275
<ubotu> New bug: #164276 in iceape (universe) "Please review and upload/comment as needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164276
<ubotu> New bug: #164278 in lightning-sunbird (universe) "Please sponsor this package for Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164278
<ubotu> New bug: #164285 in ubuntu "[gutsy] Suspend and hibernate problems on Dell XPS Gen 2 laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164285
<ubotu> New bug: #164286 in metacity (main) "metacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164286
<ubotu> New bug: #164287 in xen-source (universe) "xen-image-2.6.19-4-server cannot be removed causing dpkg/apt-get/synaptic to crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164287
<ubotu> New bug: #164289 in mondo (universe) "When use mondorestore CD with External CD/DVD-ROM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164289
<warp10> Hi all!
<saivann> Hi warp10
<warp10> saivann: hi!
<ubotu> New bug: #164291 in tutos2 (universe) "Could not install the upgrades" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164291
<ubotu> New bug: #164292 in ubuntu "screen fades to black on common actions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164292
<ubotu> New bug: #164293 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror: add docx, xlsx extensions to application/msword, application/msexcel types" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164293
<ubotu> New bug: #164296 in ubuntu "[gutsy] Nautilus "Places" lists mounted RAID mirrors twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164296
<ubotu> New bug: #164294 in ubuntu "costumize toolbar crashes open oficce.2.3 (gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164294
<ubotu> New bug: #163954 in ubuntu "Sending Attachments Stops External Modem" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163954
<ubotu> New bug: #164297 in ubuntu "desktop color changes several times during login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164297
<ubotu> New bug: #164298 in cups-pdf (main) "[Usability] The PDF export implementation in UI is not good" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164298
<ubotu> New bug: #164299 in ubuntu "update manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164299
<ubotu> New bug: #164300 in ubuntu "Edimax wireless network works from live cd but fails after install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164300
<ubotu> New bug: #164301 in pidgin (main) "Bugs behind proxy server with/without authentication" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164301
<ubotu> New bug: #164302 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "it takes an awful long time to boot 2.6.22-14-generic - probably related to some ATA/IDE problem in the kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164302
<ubotu> New bug: #164303 in openldap2.2 (main) "slapd Too many open files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164303
<ubotu> New bug: #164306 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager stuck in connect/disconnect loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164306
<ubotu> New bug: #164305 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager broke after temporarily disabling networking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164305
<ubotu> New bug: #164307 in firefox (main) "wireless stopped working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164307
<ubotu> New bug: #164309 in evolution-webcal (main) "needs update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164309
<ubotu> New bug: #164311 in evolution-jescs (universe) "needs update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164311
<ubotu> New bug: #164312 in kdepim (main) "Summary's newsreader always uses konqueror instead of KDE's default browser (firefox)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164312
<ubotu> New bug: #164313 in kde4addons (universe) "kde4addons: share/kde4/services/renimagedlg.desktop file overlaps with kde4data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164313
<ubotu> New bug: #164315 in ubuntu "Disk partioning menu error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164315
<ubotu> New bug: #164316 in language-selector (main) "Administion > Language support shows different icon in launcher and window list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164316
<ubotu> New bug: #164318 in ubuntu "chm files have no suitable application for automatic installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164318
<ubotu> New bug: #164319 in gthumb (main) "[gutsy] gthumb always saves thumbnails despite the gconf option in apps -> gthumb -> browser -> save_thumbnails set to "false"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164319
<ubotu> New bug: #164320 in ubuntu "timechecker utility" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164320
<ubotu> New bug: #164321 in gnome-panel (main) "kbd shortcuts only for first 2 workspaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164321
<ubotu> New bug: #164323 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] Automatic screen blanking cannot be disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164323
<ubotu> New bug: #164326 in ubuntu "ability to use existing partitions to install Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164326
<ubotu> New bug: #164325 in cmatrix (universe) "Matrix screensaver crashes when ESC pressed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164325
<ubotu> New bug: #164327 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy] mplayer opens a *very* large window when I start playing a movie" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164327
<ubotu> New bug: #164328 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] My screen resolution is no longer available when I switch to a lower resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164328
<ubotu> New bug: #164329 in skencil (universe) "skencil does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164329
<ubotu> New bug: #164331 in culmus (main) "Please sync culmus 0.101-8  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164331
<ubotu> New bug: #164332 in kdepim (main) "kontact should suggest or recommend dcoprss" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164332
<ubotu> New bug: #164333 in lash (universe) "Please upgrade to 0.5.4" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164333
<ubotu> New bug: #164334 in dejagnu (main) "Please sync dejagnu 1.4.4.cvs20060709-5  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164334
<ubotu> New bug: #164336 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in sqlite3PagerAcquire()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164336
<ubotu> New bug: #160442 in ubuntu "If "DHCP" enabled, no internet connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160442
<ubotu> New bug: #160801 in ubuntu "[security] root-consol without password after Xorg crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160801
<ubotu> New bug: #161016 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin 2.2.2 containing DoS fix not packaged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161016
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<ubotu> New bug: #164339 in ubuntu "Gusty LTSP Auto Logon=Black Screen..no logon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164339
<ubotu> New bug: #161964 in firefox (main) "page redirected to site with virus" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161964
<ubotu> New bug: #162019 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird has no entry for encryption type (SSL) or password which is necessary by my Email domain" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162019
<ubotu> New bug: #162076 in ubuntu "local security 7.10 (change session ctrl+alt+f7 return session with no password)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162076
<ubotu> New bug: #164341 in evolution (main) "Exchange calendar  - cannot validate properties when a calendar name have space caractere" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164341
<ubotu> New bug: #162168 in ubuntu "Can't connect to latin/cyrillic SSID with network-admin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162168
<ubotu> New bug: #164342 in humblebee "Suspend broken" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164342
<ubotu> New bug: #164343 in ubuntu "[hardy] compiz bad visualization on rotating cube " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164343
<ubotu> New bug: #162294 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal wont exit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162294
<ubotu> New bug: #162387 in update-manager (main) "error upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162387
<nanley> testing...
<dholbach> ... failed.
<nanley> lol can anyone give me a clue on how to handle these bugs:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/~mr.mouse/+reportedbugs
<ubotu> New bug: #162442 in ubuntu "pinpin48" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162442
<nanley> The reporter want them marked as wishlist items, but I've commented that they are not bugs and specs should be made for them
<nanley> And that invalid bug that just popped up, can we make apport bugs invalid if there isn't enough in the description?
<persia> nanley: For the ones that have packages, wishlist is acceptable, but the reporter should be aware that wishlist may never happen.  For the ones against "Ubuntu", wishlist features need a package or a spec, and are otherwise Invalid (as they are not actionable).
<nanley> thank you persia
<nanley> i'll see if any other questions arrive...
<persia> nanley: Regarding 162442, I suggest "Incompete" & subscribe when there isn't any information.  Set to "Invalid" only if the reporter doesn't get back within a week or so.
<nanley> persia: thank you again
<ubotu> New bug: #161788 in ubuntu "unable to get prerequists for upgrade to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161788
<ubotu> New bug: #161841 in ubuntu "Users & Groups tool gives random root privileges!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161841
<ubotu> New bug: #164344 in evolution (main) "Can't empty trash. Tryed several times including rebooting. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164344
<persia> nanley: Also note that some apport bugs have enough information in the stacktrace, so that even if the reporter doesn't understand what happened, it can be fixed (although this is rarely the case when it has no associated package)
<nanley> persia: alright, so should I look in the stacktrace before setting to incomplete
<nanley> ?
<persia> nanley: Right.  If the stacktrace has all the symbols (no ?? entries), and the bug is assigned to a package, it's nice to ask the submitter if they can describe what happened, but it can often be deduced from the stacktrace, if the crash can be reproduced.
<persia> nanley: Good luck with it: I must be off, but I'm sure someone else will answer any other questions that arise.  Thanks for your help with the bugs.
<nanley> what file is the stacktrace held in?
<ubotu> New bug: #162743 in ubuntu ";lhphhoh" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162743
<ubotu> New bug: #162833 in openoffice.org (main) "Gutsy-Gnome-CPU increase so much when i do a presentation with OOO2.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162833
<ubotu> New bug: #162846 in ubuntu "after i restarted my pc, my volume control and audio no longer works and in the system tab i could not find the synpatics package manager and software sources, what is wrong?" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162846
<ubotu> New bug: #162894 in emacs22 (main) "comint-watch-for-password-prompt should be default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162894
<ubotu> New bug: #163078 in debian-installer (main) "opennms" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163078
<ubotu> New bug: #164345 in gnome-nettool (main) "Please merge gnome-nettool 2.20.0-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164345
<ubotu> New bug: #163286 in fretsonfire (universe) "Frets on fire wont uninstall" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163286
<ubotu> New bug: #163079 in gnome-screensaver (main) "On a locked screen you can paste with the mouse and keyboard on "leave message"." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163079
<ubotu> New bug: #163292 in xorg (main) "*buntu runs as root w/ the command "sudo startx"" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163292
<ubotu> New bug: #163304 in adept (main) "updater loosing it - Cannot Commit" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163304
<ubotu> New bug: #163324 in gnome-panel "123456789" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163324
<ubotu> New bug: #163331 in ubuntu "free acces to all files when choosing picture used for user log-in" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163331
<nanley> what file is the stacktrace held in?
<ubotu> New bug: #164346 in ubuntu "[Xubuntu 7.10] keyboard delay when typing text. Result: missing letters. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164346
<nanley> does anyone know what file is the stacktrace held in?
<pedro_> nanley: stacktrace for ?
<nanley> from apport bugs
<nanley> on the launchpad
<pedro_> bug 164286
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164286 in metacity "metacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164286
<pedro_> the stacktrace is in the Stacktrace.txt file
<pedro_> since it's broken (missing symbols) there's the need of doing a retrace with the coredump
<pedro_> which is also attached to the report
<pedro_> the retrace process is automatically done after you add the need-i386-retrace on this case
<pedro_> which is going to generate a better trace with debugging symbols on it
<pedro_> and add them to the report
<nanley> so this bug does not have a stacktrace on it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/162442
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162442 in gnome-panel "pinpin48" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<pedro_> no it doesn't
<nanley> so stacktraces are in stactrace.txt, got it. thank you Pedro!
<pedro_> you're welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #163742 in openoffice.org (main) "Word Processer crashes when I try to write superscript or use "Style and formatting"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163742
<ubotu> New bug: #164349 in dbus (main) "dbus-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164349
<ubotu> New bug: #164056 in sbackup (universe) "security--ftp connection switched" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164056
<ubotu> New bug: #164308 in firefox (main) "Firefox File Focus Stealing Yet Again." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164308
<ubotu> New bug: #164310 in firefox (main) "<= Firefox 2.0.0.8 history DOS __defineGetter__ Issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164310
<ubotu> New bug: #164350 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Multiple-Mounted-to folder causes long wait in ls" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164350
<ubotu> New bug: #164351 in network-manager (main) "network-manager (vpnc) - reword connection screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164351
<ubotu> New bug: #164352 in metacity (main) "metacity crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_insert()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164352
<ubotu> New bug: #164354 in ubuntu "/var/cache/apt/archives/peercast-servent_0.1217.toots.20060314-4ubuntu1_i386.deb subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164354
<ubotu> New bug: #164355 in emacs22 (main) "/etc/emacs/site-start.d/ directory not read by emacs22" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164355
<ubotu> New bug: #164356 in openoffice.org2 (main) "oocalc hangs in function wizard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164356
<ubotu> New bug: #164357 in openoffice.org (main) "Unable to select database field label as filename when creating form letters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164357
<ubotu> New bug: #164358 in yelp (main) "Desktop Effects Documentation Inconsistencies " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164358
<ubotu> New bug: #164359 in xubuntu-meta (main) "cannot install xubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164359
<sashimi> hi everybody
<ubotu> New bug: #164360 in evolution (main) "Evolution addressbook quits when trying to select a category" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164360
<nanley> anyone have an idea of how to tackle this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/164030
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164030 in ubuntu "install wizard very slow" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> New bug: #164361 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164361
<ubotu> New bug: #164363 in ubuntu "where can I get bcm43xx drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164363
<nanley> anyone have an idea of how to tackle this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/164030
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164030 in ubuntu "install wizard very slow" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> New bug: #164368 in evolution (main) "no link to get a new email ID" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164368
<ubotu> New bug: #164364 in openoffice.org (main) "impress crashes and never opens again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164364
<ubotu> New bug: #164365 in hal (main) "org.freedesktop.hal error when trying to mount external media" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164365
<ubotu> New bug: #164366 in ubuntu "ethernet card not appear after come from hibertante" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164366
<ubotu> New bug: #164367 in gnome-panel (main) "not able to drag windows between desktops in panel-desk-bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164367
<ubotu> New bug: #164369 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Vodafone Mobile Connect Card Driver for Linux" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164369
<ubotu> New bug: #164371 in audacity (universe) "sound recording hard-clips at about .4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164371
<ubotu> New bug: #164372 in ubuntu "Unable to configure WPA password with Network Admin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164372
<ubotu> New bug: #164373 in apport (main) "Apport crashed when trying to report crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164373
<ubotu> New bug: #164374 in gnome-control-center (main) "Visual effects setting changes on Gutsy" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164374
<ubotu> New bug: #164376 in vdr-plugin-xineliboutput (universe) "libxine-xvdr depends on  libxine1 (<<  1.1.8), current is 1.1.8-2ubuntu2~gutsy1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164376
<ubotu> New bug: #164375 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "Firefox 3.0 beta 1 fills my available memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164375
<ubotu> New bug: #164379 in linux-wlan-ng (main) "please merge linux-wlan-ng 0.2.8+svn1839+dfsg-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164379
<ubotu> New bug: #164380 in nautilus (main) "il cestino non si svuota" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164380
<ubotu> New bug: #164382 in orage (main) "adds menu item to Gnome menu" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164382
<ubotu> New bug: #164384 in pidgin (main) "contact list incomplete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164384
<nanley> anyone have an idea of how to tackle this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/164030
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164030 in ubuntu "install wizard very slow" [Undecided,New]
<nanley> anyone have an idea of how to tackle this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/164030
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164030 in ubuntu "install wizard very slow" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> New bug: #164387 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "please merge laptop-mode-tools 1.35-1 from Debian unstable main" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164387
<ubotu> New bug: #164386 in php5 (main) "open_basedir restriction causes bogus warnings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164386
<ubotu> New bug: #164388 in ubuntu "firefox goes black and white" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164388
<ubotu> New bug: #164390 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Gogh" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164390
<ubotu> New bug: #164391 in openoffice.org (main) "open office 2.3 presentation freezes on opening" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164391
<ubotu> New bug: #164392 in ubuntu "Freeze on applications for a few seconds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164392
<ubotu> New bug: #164393 in cupsys (main) "Network printer didn't work anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164393
<ubotu> New bug: #164394 in ktorrent (main) "SPONSOR: KTorrent 2.2.4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164394
<ubotu> New bug: #164397 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashes with odd video size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164397
<ubotu> New bug: #164398 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Sony Vaio TZ11M/N suspend and hibernate problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164398
<ubotu> New bug: #164399 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.22 (main) "cx88-alsa module missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164399
<ubotu> New bug: #164402 in kdiff3 (universe) "Please sync kdiff3 0.9.92-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164402
<ubotu> New bug: #164404 in ubuntu "i seek for driver of grafic card ATI Sapphire X1650XT" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164404
<ubotu> New bug: #164405 in nbd (main) "Please sync nbd 1:2.9.9-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164405
<ubotu> New bug: #164410 in gnome-games (main) "Same GNOME full screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164410
<ubotu> New bug: #164412 in ubuntu "tracker used all my disk space up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164412
<ubotu> New bug: #164415 in zaptel (universe) "Please sync zaptel 1:1.4.5.1~dfsg-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164415
<ubotu> New bug: #164416 in ubuntu "Internal Error failed to intialize HAL !  ??? what's " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164416
<ubotu> New bug: #164417 in blender (universe) "Please upload merge blender-2.45-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (graphics)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164417
<ubotu> New bug: #164418 in pidgin (main) "pidgin 2.2.2 (security upgrade) not in repos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164418
<ubotu> New bug: #164425 in openoffice.org (main) "folder change in browser when using different openoffice apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164425
<ubotu> New bug: #164427 in ubuntu "can't create users in a different language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164427
<ubotu> New bug: #164426 in straw (universe) "Please sync straw 0.26.dsfg.1-2.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164426
<ubotu> New bug: #164431 in ubuntu-meta (main) "remove gnome-btdownload as hard dependancy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164431
<ubotu> New bug: #164432 in gimp (main) "[AMD64] [Gutsy] Gimp SEGFAULT" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164432
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-22
<ubotu> New bug: #164434 in x11-xserver-utils (main) "package should build depends on x11proto-xf86misc-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164434
<ubotu> New bug: #164437 in virtualbox-ose-modules (universe) ""restart" not implemented / upgrading vboxdrv does not reload it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164437
 * Admiral_laptop waves to jjesse 
 * jjesse waves back to Admiral_laptop
<Admiral_laptop> jjesse: how is the job going?
<jjesse> going well, slow week this week due to the holiday
<Admiral_laptop> less travel?
<jjesse> just got back from Sydney
<jjesse> travel is part of the job so it will always happen
<Admiral_laptop> wow. I'm semi jealous.  I'd like to travel the world but not at the rate you're going.
<jjesse> its gets long, but its part of the job
<Admiral_laptop> will you at least be home for the holidays?
<jjesse> yeah i will be
<jjesse> was almost in new zealand this week but the class i was supposed to teach got canceled
<jjesse> would have skipped thanksgiving for new zeeland :)
<Admiral_laptop> good.  I feel like living away from home, I miss a lot here but I love my school so its worth it
<jjesse> yeah its nice to be around for the holidays
<ubotu> New bug: #164438 in gucharmap (main) "font option ineffective" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164438
<ubotu> New bug: #164439 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw error, missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164439
<ubotu> New bug: #164440 in bash (main) "bash_completion erroneously returns" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164440
<ubotu> New bug: #164441 in glchess (universe) "typo in glChess" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164441
<ubotu> New bug: #164442 in xine-lib (main) "Bad playback of shorten files ( .shn )" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164442
<ubotu> New bug: #164444 in gnome-utils (main) "Dictionary in gnome panel wont allow text input" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164444
<ubotu> New bug: #164445 in dvgrab (universe) "dvgrab package too old, please update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164445
<ubotu> New bug: #164448 in gnome-terminal (main) "Can" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164448
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #164449 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.15 (main) "undefined symbols in mptspi driver" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164449
<ubotu> New bug: #164452 in nautilus (main) "nautilus video preview engenders crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164452
<ubotu> New bug: #164454 in gnome-vfs-obexftp "Browsing nokia e65 buggy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164454
<ubotu> New bug: #164455 in ghostscript (main) "gs display no output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164455
<ubotu> New bug: #164456 in compiz (main) "Compiz breaks sleep mode in Thinkpad X40" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164456
<ubotu> New bug: #164421 in firefox "problem selecting word to edit in URL box in Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164421
<ubotu> New bug: #164464 in menu (universe) "menu and menu-xdg doesn't run update-menus automatically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164464
<ubotu> New bug: #164467 in hal (main) "[enh] Need to sense docking station / switch video output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164467
<ubotu> New bug: #164468 in ubuntu "Cannot install "flashplugin-nonfree" on 64 bit Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164468
<ubotu> New bug: #164470 in cacti (universe) "Gutsy: cacti upgrade b0rks debian.php" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164470
<ubotu> New bug: #164471 in ubuntu "Problems with /proc/acpi/ibm on Thinkpad X40" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164471
<ubotu> New bug: #164473 in unixodbc (main) "Oracle 11g client work only with version 2.2.12" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164473
<ubotu> New bug: #164474 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "g-v-m fails to mount inserted cdroms" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164474
<ubotu> New bug: #164475 in gnome-system-tools (main) "users-admin deletes privileges granted to ADS domain users with the command line utility (adduser)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164475
<ubotu> New bug: #164480 in totem (main) "display of videos shows dots" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164480
<ubotu> New bug: #164481 in ubuntu "install to external hdd fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164481
<ubotu> New bug: #164477 in yappy (universe) "Please merge yappy 1.8-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164477
<ubotu> New bug: #164478 in tellico (universe) "tellico is not installble in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164478
<ubotu> New bug: #164483 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164483
<ubotu> New bug: #164484 in findutils (main) "find using mtab instead of /proc/mounts causing troubles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164484
<ubotu> New bug: #164485 in libgnomekbd (main) "libgnomekbd1 has broken dependencies in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164485
<ubotu> New bug: #164486 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "nfsd oops after a disk disappears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164486
<ubotu> New bug: #164489 in enigmail (main) "Enigmail 'Enter passphrase' window opens behind thunderbird window" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164489
<ubotu> New bug: #164490 in epiphany-extensions (main) "cc-license-viewer markup error" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164490
<ubotu> New bug: #164491 in ubuntu-meta (main) "[ppc] openoffice.org not present on alternate CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164491
<ubotu> New bug: #164495 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164495
<ubotu> New bug: #164496 in nautilus (main) "davs can't find folder with spaces in the uri (hosted on sharepoint 2003)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164496
<ubotu> New bug: #164492 in update-manager (main) "I can't ubdate my packeges" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164492
<ubotu> New bug: #164493 in ubuntu "trying to run UBUNTU 7.1 from Live disc produces Kernel Error and a 1042809F flag in top left of screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164493
<ubotu> New bug: #164494 in angband (multiverse) "graphic mode not available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164494
<ubotu> New bug: #164497 in evolution (main) "Evolution close when i try to reply to a mail (testing Hardy heron)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164497
<ubotu> New bug: #164498 in apt (main) "automatic daily update fails if there is an update in a cdrom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164498
<ubotu> New bug: #164500 in onscripter (universe) "onscripter fails to look up symbol _ZN3avm3outE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164500
<ubotu> New bug: #164502 in kdepim (main) "kmail composer gets less responsive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164502
<ubotu> New bug: #164503 in ubuntu "Installing Feisty on SATA HD from USB fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164503
<ubotu> New bug: #164504 in ubuntu "bug update manager after skype install crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164504
<ubotu> New bug: #164505 in ubuntu "computer hibernates after awake from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164505
<ubotu> New bug: #164506 in ubuntu "Memory usage = 100% with Visual Effects in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164506
<ubotu> New bug: #164507 in xfce4-terminal (main) "misleading error message in terminal when trying to chmod on fat32" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164507
<ubotu> New bug: #164508 in ltspfsd (universe) "Non-Latin Letters in Filenames Appear As Question Marks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164508
<ubotu> New bug: #164510 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164510
<ubotu> New bug: #164512 in strigi (main) "Strigi page in konqueror is sticky!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164512
<ubotu> New bug: #164513 in memtest86+ (main) "update-grub failes when "default" is set to "saved" instead of numeric value" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164513
<ubotu> New bug: #164516 in gnome-panel (main) "workspace switcher stops working when more than two windows are open, everything crashes." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164516
<ubotu> New bug: #164517 in ubuntu "Nautilus: when trying to open rtf file it instead tries to execute it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164517
<ubotu> New bug: #164518 in twill (universe) "python-twill must use the bundled mechanize and clientform modules instead of system provided ones" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164518
<ubotu> New bug: #164519 in nautilus (main) "Rtf file type is not open correctly even when in file properties -> Open with is set correctly to oo-writer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164519
<ubotu> New bug: #164520 in k3b-i18n (main) "Please sync k3b-i18n 1.0.4-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164520
<ubotu> New bug: #164521 in gthumb (main) "[gthumb] Katalogfunktion unter gutsy kaputt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164521
<ubotu> New bug: #164523 in cupsys (main) "The jar file is not well formed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164523
<ubotu> New bug: #164525 in openoffice.org-hyphenation (main) "openoffice.org-hyphenation: spanish word nosotros and vosotros aren't correctly hiphenated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164525
<ubotu> New bug: #164527 in ubuntu "Brightness increased when unplugged, decreased when plugged in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164527
<ubotu> New bug: #164528 in ubuntu "gnome very slow to launch (or apps very slow to launch under gnome)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164528
<ubotu> New bug: #164526 in ubuntu "Firefox cursor disappear in beginning of text fields" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164526
<ubotu> New bug: #164529 in evince (main) "two-up view" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164529
<ubotu> New bug: #164531 in ubuntu "lose my desktop configuration with their shortcut" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164531
<ubotu> New bug: #164532 in rxvt-unicode (universe) "blank urxvt man page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164532
<ubotu> New bug: #164533 in imagemagick (main) "imagemagick tools should be built without threading (or recursive mutexes fixed)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164533
<ubotu> New bug: #164535 in ubuntu "freemind depends on icedtea-java7-bin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164535
<ubotu> New bug: #164534 in ubuntu "Brackup 0.16 (Amazon S3 backup tool)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164534
<ubotu> New bug: #164536 in kdebase (main) "KFind Crashes and never returns results" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164536
<ubotu> New bug: #164537 in k3b (main) "k3b missing ffmpeg decoder plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164537
<ubotu> New bug: #164538 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "Gtkpod doesn't recognize metadata with accents and other non-english symbols" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164538
<ubotu> New bug: #164540 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus: file properties screwed up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164540
<ubotu> New bug: #164541 in update-manager (main) "error during update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164541
<ubotu> New bug: #164522 in mythbuntu "mythbuntu-control-centre fails to start on 64bit Ubuntu with KeyError: 'w64codecs' (dup-of: 154985)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164522
<ubotu> New bug: #164542 in ubuntu "Installing mplayer : Cyclic dependency in libraries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164542
<ubotu> New bug: #164544 in samba "Error while join to domain (Unable to create machine account)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164544
<ubotu> New bug: #164545 in firefox (main) "Firefox Not Upgrading?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164545
<ubotu> New bug: #164547 in apport (main) "[wishlist] offer to save the core dump for unknown applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164547
<ubotu> New bug: #164551 in boost (main) "boost python examples fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164551
<ubotu> New bug: #164550 in kdevelop (universe) ""undoing" a couple buttons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164550
<ubotu> New bug: #164552 in ubuntu "searching ip 146.134.8.125 in whois tab freezes network-tools" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164552
<ubotu> New bug: #164553 in firefox (main) "cookie.txt file description is obsolete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164553
<ubotu> New bug: #164556 in ubuntu "problème DVD-RW - Impossible de monter le volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164556
<ubotu> New bug: #164557 in firefox (main) "freeze when clicking at inode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164557
<ubotu> New bug: #164558 in gnome-control-center (main) "annoying Gnome keyboard settings pop-up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164558
<ubotu> New bug: #164559 in system-config-printer (main) ""Controlled by 'Printout Mode'" does NOT work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164559
<ubotu> New bug: #164561 in eog (main) "EOG window size exceeds screen size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164561
<ubotu> New bug: #164562 in eclipse (universe) "Merge Eclipse 3.2.2-4 from debian" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164562
<ubotu> New bug: #164563 in kdeedu (main) "kstars can connect but not control lx90 using kubuntu gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164563
<ubotu> New bug: #164565 in pingus (universe) "pingus depends on uninstallable package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164565
<ubotu> New bug: #164568 in eog (main) "eye of gnome can not open the all picture some pgm picture is not opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164568
<ubotu> New bug: #164569 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "disconcerting URL bar effect: unstable font kerning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164569
<ubotu> New bug: #164570 in update-manager (main) "False Upgrade Warning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164570
<ubotu> New bug: #164573 in glassfish (multiverse) "Glassfish V1 broken in Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164573
<ubotu> New bug: #164574 in ubuntu "Missing symbolic link to new kernel (Ubunut PPC)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164574
<ubotu> New bug: #164576 in debian-installer (main) "710128" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164576
<ubotu> New bug: #164577 in libmtp (main) "libmtp 0.2.2-2 merge from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164577
<ubotu> New bug: #164579 in xfce4-places-plugin (main) "xfce-places-plugin recent documents show only ones opened by gnome apps, but not even native xfce apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164579
<ubotu> New bug: #164580 in totem (main) "Totem low streaming performance when accesing smb shares" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164580
<ubotu> New bug: #164584 in gedit (main) "gedit: trash files do not show in file browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164584
<ubotu> New bug: #164585 in php-clamavlib (universe) "[hardy] Please sync php-clamavlib-0.13-1 (universe) from debian unstable (web)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164585
<ubotu> New bug: #164586 in rhythmbox (main) ""Open" button in Import Folder in Rhythmbox does nothing if pressed immediately in certain folders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164586
<ubotu> New bug: #164587 in ubuntu "Gutsy splash video mode wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164587
<ubotu> New bug: #164277 in vmware-server (partner) "vmware-server upgrade problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164277
<ubotu> New bug: #164589 in compiz (main) "Occasional screen-wide "blink" when using compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164589
<ubotu> New bug: #164590 in tcpslice (universe) "Please sync tcpslice 1.2a3-2.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164590
<ubotu> New bug: #164591 in gimp (main) "gimp windows steal focus on start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164591
<ubotu> New bug: #164592 in update-manager (main) "update crashes at close" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164592
<dipswitch> what should i do when i get this: "/init: /init: 172: panic: not found"?
<dipswitch> right after booting the kernel
<ubotu> New bug: #164593 in nozomi (universe) "Please sync nozomi 2.1-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164593
<ubotu> New bug: #164595 in nfs-utils (main) "[gutsy] can't unmount filesystem mounted from a nfs version 2 server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164595
<dipswitch> when i boot with 2.6.15 it simply says "0"
<dipswitch> oh wait, this works...
<dipswitch> it's just the wrong kernel but it seems to boot
<ubotu> New bug: #164596 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org Calc crashes during diagram customization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164596
<ubotu> New bug: #164598 in ubuntu "Upgraded to 7.10 and sound has disappeared" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164598
<ubotu> New bug: #164599 in wxwindows2.4 (universe) "Please upload merge wxwindows2.4-2.4.5.1.1 (universe) from Debian sid (libs)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164599
<ubotu> New bug: #164600 in qt4-x11 (main) "Qt4 apps and Sans Serif font problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164600
<ubotu> New bug: #164602 in libgnomecanvas (main) "libgnomecanvas2 blocks  libgnome2-canvas-perl, both of which are apparently required by ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164602
<ubotu> New bug: #164603 in gnash (universe) "gnash eats up ram" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164603
<ubotu> New bug: #164604 in strongswan (universe) "Please sync strongswan 4.1.8-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164604
<ubotu> New bug: #164605 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "symbol lookup error in kstartupconfig when strating kde4 session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164605
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-23
<ubotu> New bug: #164608 in gimp (main) "Spelling error in gimp (nothing that major)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164608
<ubotu> New bug: #164609 in gimp (main) "Spelling error in gimp (nothing that major)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164609
<ubotu> New bug: #164610 in pilot-link (main) "[merge] pilot-link 0.12.2-11 " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164610
<ubotu> New bug: #164611 in vmware-player (multiverse) "[dapper] vmware-player-kernel-2.6.15-2.6.15.10-13 breaks vmware-player" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164611
<ubotu> New bug: #164612 in dolphin (main) "Improper icon display in Dolphin on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164612
<ubotu> New bug: #164616 in aptitude (main) "Please upload merge aptitude aptitude 0.4.9-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164616
<ubotu> New bug: #164618 in warzone2100 (universe) "warzone2100 crashes trying to start a multplayer game" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164618
<ubotu> New bug: #164619 in ubuntu "apt-get upgrade does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164619
<ubotu> New bug: #164620 in gnome-panel (main) "Invasion of windows from workspace to workspace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164620
<ubotu> New bug: #164622 in ajaxterm (universe) "have to explicitly accept SSH server key each login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164622
<ubotu> New bug: #164623 in tiger (universe) "Please upload merge tiger-3.2.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (admin)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164623
 * persia is awake
<persia> !importance
<ubotu> You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<persia> saivann_: That sounds about right: as it " Has a severe impact on a small portion of Ubuntu users (estimated)".
<saivann_> persia : Oh sorry.. I spoke in the wrong channel. Yes it sounds like this, bug since I'm a new bug triager, I wanted to be sure
<saivann_> persia : So you think that this bug is a High priority bug?
<persia> saivann_: Thanks for checking: it's always good to get review as you build your confidence.
<persia> saivann_: I've not tried to reproduce, but if you can reproduce easily with a default install, then I'd say yes.
<saivann_> persia : Yes, on any computers
<saivann_> persia : Thanks for your answers also :)
<persia> Braid isn't the default, is it?
<saivann_> persia : the default is "random", if it didn't change since Feisty
<persia> Oooh.  Maybe even "Critical" then, as if you can reproduce on any computer, and there is a chance Braid could be selected for any computer, any computer could crash, meaning "A bug which has a severe impact on a large portion of Ubuntu users".  I tend not to set Critical without agressive testing, as the developers are often working on other things, and setting non-critical bugs to "Critical" tends to annoy them.
<saivann_> persia : I'll confirm if it's really random before
<persia> I'd go with "High" for now, and try to get some people in #ubuntu-testers to test and reproduce.  If it's really "random", and "Braid" is in the default "random" pool, and everyone can reproduce, set to "Critical".
<saivann_> persia : Great, I'll do this for sure today, thanks a lot for this detailed answer
<persia> saivann_: Thanks for finding the bug, and pushing to triage it properly.  There's lots of bugs, and sometimes important things can get missed.
<saivann_> persia : I love to do this job :) And I want to do it well
<saivann_> persia : Hmm, #ubuntu-testers channel is empty, are-you that's the good channel?
<persia> saivann_: Hm.  I thought it was.  let me check the channel list again...
<saivann_> oh, #ubuntu-testing?
<persia> saivann_: Yes, #ubuntu-testing, but it seems low-volume right now.  On the other hand, someone there might have other suggestions for how to solicit testing.
<saivann_> persia : Ok thanks again
<persia> saivann_: No problems.  And don't worry if you don't see much traffic here: ubotu tends to talk a lot, so others don't, but if you've a question, just ask :)
<saivann_> persia : Hehe ok :)
<saivann_> persia : I wanted to be sure for this package and didn't get answers on this channel yesterday, that's why I came to #ubuntu-motu
<persia> saivann_: I understand.  Lots of people are on for fairly odd hours.  If you've not an answer, it's best to try again here before heading elsewhere.  This is especially true as the package being considered isn't universe, so the MOTUs aren't necessarily the best people to ask.
<saivann_> persia : I clearly understand, I'll continue my work here
<persia> saivann_: Thanks :)
<saivann_> persia : :)
<persia> saivann_: Also, if you're not getting a response here, asking in #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel may help, but just be warned that not everyone in those channels also does bug triage :)
<retour> I have latest Ubuntu 7.10 and problem passing boot option to the kernel. My BIOS is older than 2000 so I have to pass ACPI=FORCE. Worked fine under Ubuntu 6.06. Under 7.10 all the tricks adding acpi=force doesn't work. Any success here or ideas?
<saivann_> persia : Oh yeah I know it! The way ubuntu channels are divided is great, I'll always ask my questions here and I get more experimented every days so I'll don't need to ask so much questions in a near future
<ubotu> New bug: #164627 in ubuntu "lirc based applications can not get exclusive access to /dev/input interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164627
<saivann_> retour : Are you still able to boot Ubuntu or it doesn't boot at all?
<persia> retour: I don't suppose your motherboard vendor has an updated BIOS?
<retour> It boots and works OK. I just cant make it to shut down automatically. Same problem I've had under 6.06 but ACPI=FORCE fixed it. 7.10 ignores it
<ubotu> New bug: #164630 in ubuntu "RTL8139 fails after 7.10 upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164630
<ubotu> New bug: #164633 in xmms-crossfade (universe) "Please sync xmms-crossfade with Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164633
<dholbach> good morning
<AstralJava> G'morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hey AstralJava
<AstralJava> How's life at your end this fine morning?
<dholbach> very good - how are you doing?
<AstralJava> Pretty good, got a used laptop which I'm setting up right now - Ubuntu Studio, Fluxbuntu and Kubuntu for testing. :)
<AstralJava> It's actually amazing to run the system without any restricted drivers, it's got all Intel stuff except for the modem, which I probably won't be using ever.
<dholbach> nice :)
<ubotu> New bug: #164640 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "Apply subpixel rendering patch to cairo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164640
<ubotu> New bug: #164644 in beryl-core (universe) "no arranca de inicio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164644
<ubotu> New bug: #161050 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crashed with signal 7" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161050
<ubotu> New bug: #164648 in ubiquity (main) "Allow user to select preferred locale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164648
<ubotu> New bug: #164649 in amarok (main) "Include amsn-now-listen script in package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164649
<ubotu> New bug: #164651 in ubuntu "USB kybd not active at install screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164651
<ubotu> New bug: #164652 in ubuntu "live cd gusty hang  in Loading Hardware Drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164652
<ubotu> New bug: #164653 in ubiquity (main) "Iam creating live come install cd of my own distro, which is based on debian, In my live cd i installed casper and ubiquity, while i installing live cd using ubiquity, i got an error like" No root filesystem is defined, please correct it from partitioning menu" at the time creating new partition, i given " / " in the combo box, But it is installing without any error by edit partition, how do i rectify that?" [Undeci
<ubotu> New bug: #164656 in ubuntu "xubuntu Live - not able to get network to recognixe static IP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164656
<warp10> Hi all!
<ubotu> New bug: #164657 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164657
<ubotu> New bug: #164658 in zsh (main) "zsh, bad behaviour while autocompletion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164658
<ubotu> New bug: #164659 in openoffice.org (main) "El punto intermedio ¿midle-dot? del Catalán con la fuente Times New Roman, a veces me sale como una Sigma Mayuscula y no consigo hacer que vuelva a aparecer como un simple punto, hasta que no cambio la fuente." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164659
<ubotu> New bug: #164660 in gedit (main) "Hide tab bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164660
<cool> !bug #43154
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43154 in xserver-xorg-video-via "freezes with 3D applications on VIA Unichrome K8M800, KM400" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43154
<ubotu> New bug: #164661 in gnome-btdownload (main) "gnome-btdownload crashed with GError in run()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164661
<cool> hello everyone :)
<persia> Hi cool
<cool> persia, are you user or dev
<persia> cool: I'm lots of things, and can likely point you somewhere.  What do you seek?
<ubotu> New bug: #164663 in evince (main) "The file's name doesn't appear on the window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164663
<cool> !bug #43154 | persia
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43154 in xserver-xorg-video-via "freezes with 3D applications on VIA Unichrome K8M800, KM400" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43154
<cool> its has been a around a year since this bug has been reported
<persia> cool: Yes.  There are also older bugs.
<cool> persia, i am loosing hopes is it altogether will be fixed :(
<cool> i am in doubt
<persia> cool: It's likely a hard bug.  I see it's been forwarded to upstream X and linux as well as being investigated in Ubuntu, and that nobody has a good solution yet.
<persia> cool: Looking upstream it appears that progress blocked about 4 months ago, and that some information about the K8M800 is unknown, which reverse engineering needs to be done.
<cool> so any chances of bug getting fixed?
<persia> cool: Hard to say.  I suspect it requires either someone who has the hardware to reverse engineer a solution or someone who has the specifications to fix it, but I don't know that such a person exists.  I'd suspect it will take a lot longer.
<cool> also is there any workaround to it, i already complied drivers from open chrome :(
<cool> but it does not help much
<persia> There's a couple workarounds listed in the upstream bugs, but they all seem to be considered insufficient.  You could try them, and see if anything works for you.
<cool> i have the required hardware but i am not a dev . may i know what is takes to reverse engineer a hardware and know its specifications, if in any case if do so( although chances are less) can someone with the required knowledge make a fix with specifications to fix it
<cool> just a though ;)
<persia> There seems to be some hints in the upstream X bug, but I don't know enough about X to be able to suggest how you would do it.
<persia> For the specifications, I think someone would need to speak to the HW vendor, but I'd not think that ideal unless a dev was lined up to do the work.
<cool> brb
 * cool is back
<dholbach> heya pedro_
<pedro_> hey dholbach!
<ubotu> New bug: #164666 in gtk2-engines-murrine (main) "Please upload merge gtk2-engines-murrine 0.53.1-1 (main) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164666
<cool> persia, you still there?
<persia> cool: Yes.
<cool> persia, can you link me to upstream X bug?
<persia> cool: I don't have the link handy.  There was a link from the bug report you mentioned earlier.
<cool> !bug #43157
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43157 in coreutils "dd segfaults everytime (dup-of: 42264)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43157
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 42264 in gettext "language pack po files drop cflag comment which causes segfaults in e. g. 'dd'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/42264
<persia> That looks like a different bug
<cool> persia, yes i mistyped the number :p
<cool> !bug #43154
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43154 in xserver-xorg-video-via "freezes with 3D applications on VIA Unichrome K8M800, KM400" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43154
<cool> ^^^this one
<persia> Right.  Do you see the upstream bug links at the top?
<cool> persia, this one http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8641
<ubotu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 8641 in Video(DRI) "interrupts not properly handled for VIA K8M800 / UniChrome Pro" [Normal,Reopened]
<persia> That would be the kernel bug.  There was also an X bug, which I thought had a little more information towards the reverse engineering.
<ubotu> New bug: #164667 in fast-user-switch-applet (main) "package fast-user-switch-applet 2.20.0-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164667
<Kirrus> cool, you don't need to use the exlamation mark here. Just say bug #no, so for example bug #78017
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78017 in firehol "[SRU] firehol locks down Feisty & Gusty systems" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78017
<cool> Kirrus, nice for me & bad for ubotu :P
<ubotu> New bug: #164668 in twisted (main) "package python-twisted-core 2.5.0-2build1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164668
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A Session in #ubuntu-classoom in 20 minutes
<ubotu> New bug: #164670 in ubuntu "Compiz virtual desktop size lost after changing visual effects settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164670
<ubotu> New bug: #164671 in eigen (universe) "Please sync from debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164671
<ubotu> New bug: #164673 in ubuntu "Menu dissapears when fonts are installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164673
<ubuntu_demon> hey. I'm concerned about this security bug in Pidgin : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/158400
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 158400 in pidgin "[CVE-2007-4999] pidgin HTML Processing Denial of Service" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> New bug: #164674 in xpdf (universe) "xpdf prints equations as garbage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164674
<Hobbsee> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> New bug: #164675 in ubuntu "X doesnt start at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164675
<ubotu> New bug: #164676 in evince (main) "evince prints equations with bad quality" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164676
<ubotu> New bug: #164678 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent not aware the torrent finished" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164678
<ubotu> New bug: #164677 in gnome-power-manager (main) "No way to keep backlight off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164677
<ubotu> New bug: #164681 in update-manager (main) "[wishlist] Update-manager should allow to ignore misc updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164681
<ubotu> New bug: #164682 in gnome-mount (main) "Ejecting an ipod should tell the ipod to disconnect, like rhythmbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164682
<ubotu> New bug: #164680 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with AttributeError in query()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164680
<ubotu> New bug: #164401 in firestarter (universe) "After some time Firestarter crash [GSlice]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164401
<ubotu> New bug: #164684 in gnome-games (main) "tali computer players cheat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164684
<ubotu> New bug: #164686 in rsibreak (universe) "Lock desktop not working under Gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164686
<ubotu> New bug: #164687 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox Music player cannot open Mp3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164687
<ubotu> New bug: #164688 in libspe2 (main) "missing libspe2.pc (pkg-config file)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164688
<ubotu> New bug: #164479 in ubuntu "'E:Type '“deb' is not known on line 80 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164479
<ubotu> New bug: #164578 in debian-installer (main) "710128" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164578
<ubotu> New bug: #164689 in update-manager-core (main) "`do-release-upgrade` ignores Aptitude holds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164689
<ubotu> New bug: #164692 in ubuntu "[package request] pyinstaller" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164692
<ubotu> New bug: #164693 in ubuntu "Cannot copy DVDs (not write protected) once in a while" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164693
<ubotu> New bug: #164694 in last-exit (universe) "last-exit album and artist are wrong way round" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164694
<ubotu> New bug: #164696 in ubuntu "PINNACLE PCTV and Genius WebCam don't work, Ubuntu 7.10 64bits Freezes sometimes." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164696
<ubotu> New bug: #164697 in compiz (main) "Compiz Fusion lack support for laptop buttons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164697
<ubotu> New bug: #164699 in ubiquity (main) "Program of installation crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164699
<domas> hi! I've filed few bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/~domas-mituzas/ and I wonder if I did stuff properly, and if there's anything I could do else, to make everything in proper way. :)
<domas> as in, should I be reporting all bugs in packages, instead of going directly to upstream, etc
<domas> should I file bugs for packages that have bugs, which are fixed in upstream newer versions
<domas> etc
<domas> I'm trying to offload package maintenance to someone else %)
<pedro_> domas:  the maintainers or triagers will ask you more info if is needed
<pedro_> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html is always a good lecture for report bugs :-)
<domas> well, I'm in industry where I see quite a lot of bugs myself :)
<domas> my questions are more project-specific
<domas> how abused would you feel if I'd start reporting all bugs, instead of going to original authors
 * Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> domas: they look fine
<Hobbsee> domas: you're better off going to original authors for the stuff that's from their programs, rather than bugs in the packaging, etc.
<Hobbsee> domas: (else they just get sent up there)
<domas> mhm
<domas> well, say imagemagick problems can be solved by packagers
<Hobbsee> true, so that one's definetly right
<domas> (as the architecture of the original software is done by uneducated people :)
<Hobbsee> other other one may well be.  not sure
<domas> I'll have to review mount source
<domas> to understand why mtab edits fail
<domas> well, that bug made sporadic stupid errors on wikipedia pageviews :)
<ubotu> New bug: #164702 in pptp-linux (main) "pptp-linux recommended kernel-patch-mppe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164702
<ubotu> New bug: #164704 in epiphany (universe) "Upstream version is 0.7.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164704
<ubotu> New bug: #164705 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "attachment paper clip not always shown in list view (IMAP)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164705
<ubotu> New bug: #164703 in ubufox (main) "Right click menu problem in Zoho Sheet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164703
<ubotu> New bug: #164701 in cupsys (main) "[gutsy] only the first user created can change configs " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164701
<ubotu> New bug: #164706 in xtide (universe) "Please merge xtide_2.9.3-3 from debian " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164706
<ubotu> New bug: #164707 in cupsys (main) "HP OfficeJet 4xxx queues printout mode do not use both color and black cartridges at once" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164707
<ubotu> New bug: #164708 in ubuntu "Update Manager fails to update - reports errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164708
<ubotu> New bug: #164709 in mplayer (multiverse) "gmplayer fails to play a file whose filename contains spaces " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164709
<ubotu> New bug: #164710 in ubuntu "System doesnt power down when "Shutdown"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164710
<ubotu> New bug: #164711 in rhythmbox (main) "crashes when playing mp3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164711
<ubotu> New bug: #164712 in eog (main) "Rotate and Save Causes Crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164712
<ubotu> New bug: #164713 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmp1gszYr/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmp1gszYr/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164713
<ubotu> New bug: #164715 in adept (main) "nspluginwrapper fails to upgrade (dup-of: 155015)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164715
<ubotu> New bug: #164716 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "linux-virtual kernel images need LSI scsi driver for VMware ESX" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164716
<ubotu> New bug: #164719 in muse (universe) "muse sequencer -new version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164719
<ubotu> New bug: #164718 in gnome-btdownload (main) "[hardy] gnome-btdownload menu item says gnome-btdownload" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164718
<ubotu> New bug: #164720 in ubuntu "photo f spot locks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164720
<ubotu> New bug: #164721 in ubuntu "Persistent laptop drive clicking in kernels since 2006" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164721
<ubotu> New bug: #164722 in ubuntu "kernel 2.6.22 crash on toshiba m30x-127" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164722
<ubotu> New bug: #164723 in yelp (main) "suspect file transfer problem occured during upgrade to 7.10 last night.  error occurred.  E:  dpkg was interrupted.  quote, "you must manually run 'dpkg--configure-a' to correct problem" also, "E:_cache->open() failed, please report".  hope you guys can help me with this. thanks.  " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164723
<ubotu> New bug: #164724 in k3b (main) "k3b-extracodecs missing conflicts and replaces" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164724
<ubotu> New bug: #164727 in advi (universe) "advi FTBFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164727
<ubotu> New bug: #164726 in ipython (universe) "ipython fail when calling 'modules' in help()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164726
<ubotu> New bug: #164728 in ubuntu "Can't Boot LiveCD With Powercable Plugged In Laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164728
<ubotu> New bug: #164729 in openoffice.org (main) "application crashes while browsing bullet formatting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164729
<andrea-bs> http://macateeny.blogspot.com/2007/11/create-your-own-ascii-art-easy-way.html
<ubotu> New bug: #164732 in linux-meta (main) "cannot read large files from usb flash drive " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164732
<ubotu> New bug: #164738 in xmltv (universe) "Please upload merge xmltv 0.5.50.1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164738
<ubotu> New bug: #164739 in ubuntu "Gimp 2.4.0 have no language files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164739
<ubotu> New bug: #164741 in sound-juicer (main) "Sound-Juicer: column resizing behaves confused" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164741
<ubotu> New bug: #164742 in ubuntu "upgrade from feisty fails horribly " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164742
<ubotu> New bug: #164743 in jp2a (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync jp2a 1.0.6-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164743
<ubotu> New bug: #164744 in php-clamavlib (universe) "Please sync php-clamavlib 0.13-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164744
<ubotu> New bug: #164745 in pulseaudio (main) "stuttering of sound with pulseaudio on high loads" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164745
<ubotu> New bug: #164746 in meta-kde (main) "Integrate kmenu-gnome to non-Kubuntu KDE installations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164746
<ubotu> New bug: #164747 in php-maxdb (universe) "Please sync php-maxdb 7.6.00.18-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164747
<ubotu> New bug: #164749 in pingus (universe) "Pingus package broken on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164749
<ubotu> New bug: #164748 in ubuntu "kubuntu double screen setup still fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164748
<fishor> asac, hi! please take a look to the bug #127711
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127711 in linux-source-2.6.22 "network-manager does not really deactivate ipw2200" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127711
<ubotu> New bug: #164750 in kile (universe) "kile text size selector problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164750
<ubotu> New bug: #164751 in ubuntu "7.1 Update won't download" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164751
<ubotu> New bug: #164752 in firefox (main) "It keeps crashing and then will not restart until I restart the computer." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164752
<ubotu> New bug: #164753 in openoffice.org (main) "ubuntu openoffice has become instable but I can't re-install openoffice alone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164753
<ubotu> New bug: #164754 in simplejson (universe) "simplejson can't load some valid javscript/JSON" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164754
<ubotu> New bug: #164757 in gnome-terminal (main) "left mouse double click no longer sets X selection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164757
<ubotu> New bug: #164759 in qt4-x11 (main) "SQL driver plugins are missing from libqt4-sql" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164759
<ubotu> New bug: #164760 in kde-systemsettings (main) "If I set US English as my language, measurement should be set as Imperial" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164760
<ubotu> New bug: #164761 in pyode (universe) "python-pyode package fails to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164761
<ubotu> New bug: #164762 in atlas-cpp (universe) "[Fwd: Bug#452325 closed by Michael Koch <konqueror@gmx.de>	(Bug#452325: fixed in atlas-cpp 0.6.0-4)]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164762
<ubotu> New bug: #164766 in evolution (main) "text conversion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164766
<ubotu> New bug: #164767 in inn (universe) "innd bootup script is crippled. creating PID file in non existent dir." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164767
<ubotu> New bug: #164769 in texlive-base (main) "problem processing letter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164769
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-24
<ubotu> New bug: #164770 in nautilus (main) ""About Me" tab order is unintuitive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164770
<ubotu> New bug: #164771 in serpentine (main) "crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164771
<ubotu> New bug: #164772 in bash (main) "bash_completion fails for psql when databases require a password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164772
<ubotu> New bug: #164773 in gthumb (main) "[gutsy] memory leak with gthumb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164773
<ubotu> New bug: #164775 in ubuntu "Menu bar sticky with extra visual effects causes program crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164775
<Alfonsodg> bdmurray: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #164776 in azureus (universe) "Azureus Web Tracker Failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164776
<ubotu> New bug: #164777 in gnome-panel (main) "工作区不显示图标" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164777
<ubotu> New bug: #164778 in ubuntu "工作区不显示图标" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164778
<ubotu> New bug: #164779 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 crashes on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164779
<ubotu> New bug: #164780 in ubuntu "External hard drive folders cannot be displayed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164780
<Hobbsee> bug #139619
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139619 in soyuz "Allow orig.tar.gz from distribution repos" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139619
<ubotu> New bug: #164781 in openmovieeditor (universe) "Please sync openmovieeditor 0.0.20071118-1  (universe) from Debian	unstable (main)." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164781
<ubotu> New bug: #164785 in ubuntu "Typo in properties dialogue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164785
<ubotu> New bug: #164786 in gnome-panel (main) "Panel crash on adding window-list to panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164786
<ubotu> New bug: #164787 in thunderbird (main) "Font Size in Thunderbird is not "Sticky"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164787
<ubotu> New bug: #164789 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in toupper_w()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164789
<ubotu> New bug: #164791 in kde4base (universe) "libkdeprint.so.5: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164791
<ubotu> New bug: #164792 in ubuntu "Ubuntu language support too net-centric" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164792
<ubotu> New bug: #164793 in ubuntu "Logitech MX610 mouse special functions doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164793
<Hobbsee> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Hobbsee> !rebuild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rebuild - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #164794 in nautilus (main) "Gutsy nautilus cannot browse samba shares" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164794
<ubotu> New bug: #164797 in nautilus (main) "There needs an easy way to rename partition labels on removable media." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164797
<ubotu> New bug: #164798 in yelp (main) "Yelp crashes when clicking on link in page for "dive into python" causes yelp to close immediately with no warning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164798
<ubotu> New bug: #164799 in cupsys (main) "Print is extremely slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164799
<ubotu> New bug: #164800 in jython (universe) "Wrong version of libreadline-java in dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164800
<ubotu> New bug: #164801 in xine-lib (main) "Change in dependency of libxine1 and broken new package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164801
<ubotu> New bug: #164802 in ubuntu "evince on  fiesty ( & prev edgy and dapper)- just doesnt work at all !!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164802
<ubotu> New bug: #164803 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Booting Xen dom0 hangs on ACPI when VMX is enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164803
<ubotu> New bug: #164804 in ubuntu "Gnome Login Error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164804
<ubotu> New bug: #164805 in hal (main) "driver for x1400 doesnt work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164805
<ubotu> New bug: #164807 in ubuntu "black screen/X locking up after using ctrl+alt+f1 and then ctrl+alt+f7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164807
<ubotu> New bug: #164808 in openoffice.org (main) "the program froze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164808
<ubotu> New bug: #164811 in pdftk (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync pdftk 1.40-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164811
<ubotu> New bug: #164815 in qdvdauthor (multiverse) "qdvdauthor 1.0.0~rc2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164815
<ubotu> New bug: #164816 in linux-meta (main) "frozen issues in gigabyte motherboard ga-8s648fxm2 bluetooth ohci" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164816
<ubotu> New bug: #164817 in ubuntu "scratches in the video player after waking up the computer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164817
<ubotu> New bug: #164818 in ubuntu "zynaddsubfx won't work again after it was stopped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164818
<ubotu> New bug: #164819 in scrollkeeper (main) "Can't Remove Scrollkeeper without trashing Gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164819
<ubotu> New bug: #164822 in ubuntu "Live-CD boot menu: F1 opens strange table, not halep sometimes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164822
<ubotu> New bug: #164826 in ubuntu "add uninstall linux option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164826
<persia> Erm.  Why?
<pochu> lol
<persia> Actually, it's a useful report: basically to allow easy restoration of the MBR after an uninstall.  I'm not sure where it belongs though...
<pochu> yeah, just read it
<pochu> but why would you want to remove linux? the bug should say 'add option to uninstall windows' ;)
<persia> Maybe something on the LiveCD that saves the MBR data to /boot somewhere on install, and allows restoration later?
<persia> pochu: That's a different bug, and we already support it with the "Use entire disk" option :)
<persia> Although, if we maybe did LVM by default, we could later recover the space from the no longer used Windows partition by reformatting and adding it to the volume group...
<persia> Anyway, would this maybe be a ubiquity bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #164827 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy] netework-manager should set wlan to "essid off channel 0" if it disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164827
<ubotu> New bug: #164830 in ubuntu "keyboard layout messed up between X and Gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164830
<Hobbsee> persia: debian-installer, possibly
<persia> Hobbsee: I thought d-i was only for the alternate CD, and I'd not expect alternate CD users to need the option.  Is my mental map broken?
<Hobbsee> persia: it's not.  oh, perhaps ubiquity doesnt just use the functionality of d-i now
<persia> Hobbsee: I seem to remember some discussion of the two being different, but I've never installed Ubuntu, so I'm not sure.
<persia> (or, I installed it once, but it was using debootstrap from a custom-constructed minimal install, so it doesn't really count, and I don't have that machine any more).
<Hobbsee> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<persia> Hobbsee: Haven't you memorised it yet?
<Hobbsee> persia: no.  but i converted my .wav file into .ogg, so hopefully wont need it again
<Hobbsee> totem doesn't figure codecs
<persia> Hobbsee: Ah.  That works.
<ubotu> New bug: #164833 in libmtp (main) "samsung yp-p2 failure to connect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164833
<ubotu> New bug: #164836 in tracker (main) "Tracker opens chat logs in text editor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164836
<ubotu> New bug: #164837 in dovecot (main) "Dovecot SASL for postfix" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164837
<ubotu> New bug: #164839 in ubuntu "nautilus search bar not switching off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164839
<ubotu> New bug: #164841 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164841
<persia> bug #162966
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162966 in ubuntu "libserial needs packaging" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162966
<ubotu> New bug: #164842 in ubuntu "Live-CD boot menu: german help text contains untranslated string" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164842
<ubotu> New bug: #164844 in totem (main) "[gutsy] totem crashes X when changing audio visualisation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164844
<ubotu> New bug: #164845 in gedit (main) "Can't receive "drag and drop" chinese text from Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164845
<persia> 中文
<ubotu> New bug: #164847 in language-pack-zh (main) "language-pack-zh conflict with search input bar in synaptic package management utility" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164847
<pochu> persia: we don't have a 'worksforme' bug status :P
<persia> pochu: Err hm?  Actually, it broke for me too.
<persia> It's something funny about gedit.  D&D to pidgin works (see above), just not gedit.
<pochu> Ah, it was against gedit :)
<ubotu> New bug: #164849 in ubuntu "Ubuntu dont find my any speaker or hearphone running kernel 2.6.23.8 386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164849
<persia> Do we support upstream kernels?
<Hobbsee> no
<persia> Right.
<Hobbsee> if it's not in our repos, we don't support it.
<Hobbsee> and in the case of binary blobs, we dont really support 'em anyway.
<persia> That makes it easy then.  It's been a while since I was doing front edge triage, so I forget things.
 * persia wants to abolish binary blobs
<DarkMageZ> abolish as in just remove them from the world or cure the need?
<persia> DarkMageZ: Remove them from the repositories.  I frequently find large binary blobs useful for other purposes (cryptography, audio production, etc.)
<persia> I just don't believe that binary blobs represent something that can be supported as applications.  Further, I don't believe we should distribute anything we cannot support.
<DarkMageZ> if sla's were to be drawn up between the motu's with the owners of the binary blobs. then they'd be supportable.
<DarkMageZ> sla = service level agreement. basically make the evil binary corporations support their blobs.
<persia> DarkMageZ: Yes, but I'd argue that if an SLA was prepared, they belong in restricted or partner, not in multiverse.
<DarkMageZ> if they're in multiverse then they're in the correct place. don't the policies somewhere say that multiverse is not supported?
<persia> Essentially, the difference is "community supported" vs, "directly supported".  Note that I don't believe "directly supported" is necessarily restricted to our primary sponsor: I wouldn't be surprised to see Dell blobs there if required.
<persia> DarkMageZ: No, multiverse is "community supported", but not very well for the binary blobs.
<DarkMageZ> universe is community supported. multiverse is use and pray
<persia> DarkMageZ: Well, maybe.  I haven't seen that written, and pay a fair bit of attention to a couple multiverse packages (non-free for reasons other than closed-source).
<DarkMageZ> eg mplayer with it's patent issues
<DarkMageZ> its*
<persia> Well, that's not one of mine, but yes, it's a good example of community supported multiverse.
<persia> On the other hand, the old acroread package (now gone) is an example of something I'd rather see done as a wrapper for remote installation (see flashplayer-nonfree or nvidia-cg-toolkit).
<persia> The reasoning being we can support mplayer or MAME or angband or uqm or the wrapper installers, but we cannot support binary blobs.
<DarkMageZ> yeah, but without the binary blob known as adobe's flash player 9. the internet isn't usable.
<ubotu> New bug: #164851 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 (universe) "dependency should be not be '=' to gstreamer-sdl and gl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164851
<DarkMageZ> i will admit i haven't looked @ gnash for a few revisions. last being 8.0 i think
<persia> DarkMageZ: Well, I don't use that, and get by, but that's a wrapper installer anyway: the software we distribute only checks the md5sums against Adobe to make sure the user is getting the right thing.  We can support that, and Adobe can support the installed product.  That's still different than some things we have.
<DarkMageZ> the only reason flash uses the wrapper is cause it's illegal for ubuntu to redistribute flash player.
<DarkMageZ> maybe multiverse could be split into patent issues & binary blobs?
<persia> DarkMageZ: Maybe, but I'd argue that's better practice anyway, as it separates the things we do support from the things we cannot.
<persia> DarkMageZ: There's also lots of "non-commercial", "non-military", and "send me an email" stuff there.
<DarkMageZ> adding wrappers around the binary blob installation process normally only adds overhead and dev's know which parts they can and can't support anyways.
<persia> DarkMageZ: Yes, but users don't, which is why I like wrappers.
<DarkMageZ> users still wouldn't know, even with the wrappers. they just install a package and it should work. this is where the bug team comes in and forwards bug reports to adobe & their ilk.
<persia> DarkMageZ: Maybe.  Let's disagree on this :)
<DarkMageZ> for now, i need sleep before i die. laterz
<persia> Good night.
<ubotu> New bug: #164852 in nautilus (main) "Won't display contents of home folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164852
<ubotu> New bug: #164853 in ubuntu "[gutsy help] Nautilus extensions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164853
<ubotu> New bug: #164854 in classpath (universe) "Please merge classpath 2:0.95-3 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164854
<ubotu> New bug: #164855 in ubuntu "open office CALC crashes inserting fonctions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164855
<ubotu> New bug: #164859 in evolution (main) "Evolution window sizing in Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164859
<persia> That was fast :)
<ubotu> New bug: #164858 in file (main) "file crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164858
<ubotu> New bug: #164860 in realplay (main) "Realplayer does not install Helix dna plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164860
<ubotu> New bug: #164861 in gajim (universe) "first start sound no working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164861
<ubotu> New bug: #164862 in gstreamer (universe) "gstreamer does not play ipod mp4 videos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164862
<ubotu> New bug: #164863 in ubuntu "unable to install updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164863
<ubotu> New bug: #164864 in msttcorefonts (multiverse) "msttcorefonts installation failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164864
<ubotu> New bug: #164865 in ubiquity (main) "Partitioning sequence in livecd installer (ubiquity)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164865
<ubotu> New bug: #164868 in ubuntu "The screen does not turn on when I turn on my pc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164868
<ubotu> New bug: #164869 in atlas (universe) "Request: upgrade to LAPACK-3.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164869
<ubotu> New bug: #164870 in ubuntu "x server crashs with bttv bt878 and nvidia loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164870
<ubotu> New bug: #164871 in update-manager (main) "zlib1g-dev_1.2.3.3.dfsg-5ubuntu2_i386.deb and xaw3dg_1.5+E-15_i386.deb never found " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164871
<ubotu> New bug: #164872 in hal (main) "I don't set my webkam to wiew" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164872
<ubotu> New bug: #164873 in language-pack-en (main) "Dolphin shows "BROKEN TRANSLATION"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164873
<ubotu> New bug: #164874 in sound-juicer (main) "no sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164874
<ubotu> New bug: #164875 in ubuntu "browser opened using keyboard shortcut opens home folder instead of homepage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164875
<ubotu> New bug: #164877 in ubuntu "launcher properties does not have focus when opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164877
<ubotu> New bug: #164878 in atlas (universe) "clapack.h is missing the declarations of all the routines!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164878
<ubotu> New bug: #164879 in scribus (main) "scribus prints black pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164879
<ubotu> New bug: #164880 in easycrypt (universe) "Candidate revision easycrypt_0.2.1.14-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164880
<ubotu> New bug: #164881 in totem (main) "totem crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164881
<ubotu> New bug: #164887 in ubuntu "Unable to save bookmarks in /home/laf/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164887
<ubotu> New bug: #164893 in compiz (main) "Compiz misrembers full-screen status of closed applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164893
<ubotu> New bug: #164894 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-bin 6-03-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164894
<ubotu> New bug: #164895 in devhelp (main) "Does not load (missing dep?)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164895
<ubotu> New bug: #164898 in ubuntu "alpine doesn't indent properly on reply" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164898
<ubotu> New bug: #164899 in libao (main) "libao.conf in gutsy is wrong. (alsa09 is set as default)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164899
<ubotu> New bug: #164900 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin can not handle drag+drop from smb-shares" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164900
<ubotu> New bug: #164901 in ubuntu "Cannot use restricted drivers control in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164901
<ubotu> New bug: #164897 in ubuntu "Flash video doesn't have true a full-screen mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164897
<ubotu> New bug: #164903 in gedit (main) "The paste key does not paste" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164903
<ubotu> New bug: #164904 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "stray mappings left behind by xfs make xen kernels crash." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164904
<ubotu> New bug: #164906 in grub-installer (main) "grub install fails in case / is on raid0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164906
<ubotu> New bug: #164907 in ubuntu "Aptana Studio is not included in repositories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164907
<ubotu> New bug: #164908 in dvdauthor (universe) "K9Copy Crashed and caused signal 11 (SIGSEGV)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164908
<ubotu> New bug: #164909 in python-defaults (main) "python-dev package should depend on libc6-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164909
<ubotu> New bug: #164910 in tracker (main) "Tracker not searching content of rtf files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164910
<ubotu> New bug: #164911 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot incorrect capture in dualhead" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164911
<ubotu> New bug: #164912 in kdeutils (main) "kdf handles UUID fstab entries incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164912
<ubotu> New bug: #164913 in qtdmm (universe) "I have probably find a bug in QtDMM ver 0.8.8 and 0.8.10 used in Ubuntu and Debian (after new versions). I have only problems with the protocols for MASTECH M9803R, ELV etc. I do not see any data to the QtDMM  in the display or in diagram. But the cursor move on zero and go further when I start. My MAS 345 work ok in QtDMM ver 0.8.8 and 0.8.10." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164913
<ubotu> New bug: #164915 in moodle (universe) "No update-notifier in Ubuntu Server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164915
<ubotu> New bug: #164916 in fai (universe) "gutsy: old distribution name in /etc/fai/apt/sources.list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164916
<ubotu> New bug: #164917 in compiz (main) "compiz and openoffice floating windows disagree" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164917
<ubotu> New bug: #164918 in pulseaudio (main) "pasuspender missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164918
<ubotu> New bug: #164919 in ubuntu "Selection in Add/remove programs is lost" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164919
<ubotu> New bug: #164920 in ubuntu "gnome-font-viewer dont loads" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164920
<ubotu> New bug: #164921 in totem (main) "Garbled display of some wmv videos under Xgl/Compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164921
<ubotu> New bug: #164923 in debian-installer (main) "xubuntu installes but do not boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164923
<ubotu> New bug: #164927 in ubuntu "Install stuck on Welcome screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164927
<ubotu> New bug: #164924 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Gladex" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164924
<ubotu> New bug: #164925 in linux-meta (main) "BUG() in av7110.c with 2.6.22-14-rt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164925
<ubotu> New bug: #164926 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "icedtea-java7-7-b21-1.4+20071007" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164926
<ubotu> New bug: #164928 in vkeybd (universe) "vkeybd could have a manpage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164928
<ubotu> New bug: #164922 in kdebase (main) "Dolphin/Konqueror crash with folder full of pdfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164922
<ubotu> New bug: #164932 in vkeybd (universe) "Suggestion for a new keyboard map" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164932
<ubotu> New bug: #164934 in kooldock (universe) "kooldock segging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164934
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-11-25
<ubotu> New bug: #164935 in ubuntu "Cannot burn a recordable CD" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164935
<ubotu> New bug: #164937 in ubuntu "Hang when connecting to wireless network." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164937
<ubotu> New bug: #164938 in hal (main) "Lack of driver for video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164938
<ubotu> New bug: #164941 in ubuntu "ALSA does not correctly mix channels on Dell Inspiron 9300" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164941
<ubotu> New bug: #164949 in xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd (universe) "Please sync xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd 0.0.4~git20071124-1 from Debian experimental" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164949
<ubotu> New bug: #164950 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Gnome Power Preferences partially inaccessible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164950
<ubotu> New bug: #164951 in scilab (multiverse) "graphic window  outside the screen when compiz is turned on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164951
<ubotu> New bug: #164952 in firefox (main) "Firefox won't start under compiz fusion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164952
<ubotu> New bug: #164953 in gnome-app-install (main) "Add/remove applications close immediatly when i do a search" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164953
<ubotu> New bug: #164954 in openttd (multiverse) "Openttd Turkish Charset Error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164954
<ubotu> New bug: #164955 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[gutsy] network-admin does not update WPA PSK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164955
<ubotu> New bug: #164956 in realplay (partner) "RealPlayer crashed both times I tried to access this BBC url: http://news.bbc.co.uk/player/nol/newsid_7090000/newsid_7094000/7094025.stm?bw=bb&mp=rm&news=1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164956
<ubotu> New bug: #164957 in openoffice.org (main) "Macro doesn't paste on the right place in Calc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164957
<ubotu> New bug: #164958 in unrar-nonfree (multiverse) "Please sync unrar-nonfree 3.7.8-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164958
<ubotu> New bug: #164959 in rar (multiverse) "Please sync rar 3.7.1-1 from debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164959
<ubotu> New bug: #164942 in ekiga (main) "ekiga crashes in tinyjpeg_idct_float, dell inspiron 1720" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164942
<ubotu> New bug: #164943 in php-image-canvas (universe) "php-image-canvas is missing a dependancy on image-color" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164943
<ubotu> New bug: #164947 in update-manager (main) "update-manager fails to compile with python 2.4 on hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164947
<ubotu> New bug: #164963 in unrar-nonfree (multiverse) "Please sync unrar-nonfree 1:3.7.8-1  (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free )" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164963
<ubotu> New bug: #164962 in rar (multiverse) "Please sync rar 1:3.7b1-2  (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free )" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164962
<ubotu> New bug: #164961 in ubuntu "LOCK_SCREEN=false is ignored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164961
<ubotu> New bug: #164964 in ubuntu "Open Office 2.3 graphics" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164964
<ubotu> New bug: #164965 in librsvg (main) "Various segfaults with librsvg in mutlithreaded enivronments." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164965
<ubotu> New bug: #164967 in ubuntu "Compiz Fusion Tabs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164967
<ubotu> New bug: #164945 in ubuntu "cups is broken after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164945
<ubotu> New bug: #164946 in amarok (main) "Amarok slow/hangs on launch when unable to connect to db" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164946
<ubotu> New bug: #164968 in ubuntu "OpenOffice.org doesn't sends an User Agent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164968
<ubotu> New bug: #164969 in ubuntu "Monitor out of frequency in Live CD Enviroment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164969
<ubotu> New bug: #164971 in ubuntu "Gnome freezes after moving or deleting many files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164971
<ubotu> New bug: #164972 in ubuntu "upgrade feisty gutsy ati radeaon 9200 problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164972
<ubotu> New bug: #164973 in ubuntu "amd64 Notebook sound issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164973
<ubotu> New bug: #164975 in ubuntu "Troubleshooting help page out of date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164975
<ubotu> New bug: #164976 in ubuntu "[hardy] error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad_0.10.5-4ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164976
<ubotu> New bug: #164977 in gstreamer "Aspect ratio wrong with twinview enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164977
<ubotu> New bug: #164979 in ubiquity (main) "Mythbuntu installer crashed - frontend only install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164979
<ubotu> New bug: #164980 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04/7.10 installation freezes at "running local boot scripts"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164980
<ubotu> New bug: #164981 in hotkey-setup (main) "thinkpad-keys daemon doesn't start on Lenovo R61" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164981
<ubotu> New bug: #164982 in trackballs (universe) "Weird video on powerpc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164982
<ubotu> New bug: #164984 in ubuntu "AR5007EG wireless card recognized as AR5006EG" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164984
<ubotu> New bug: #164985 in ubuntu "i have a crashes connection internet while download or update system  " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164985
<ubotu> New bug: #164986 in rhythmbox (main) "Bad for media library" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164986
<ubotu> New bug: #164987 in update-manager (main) "kubuntu : impossible to install software, to update, to do anything !!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164987
<ubotu> New bug: #164988 in file-roller (main) "file size displayed incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164988
<ubotu> New bug: #164991 in ubuntu "USB drive doesn't auto mount on startup anymore after Gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164991
<ubotu> New bug: #164993 in ubuntu "Suddenly it's like if I have not audio board: no sounds!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164993
<ubotu> New bug: #164994 in ubuntu "GNOME isn't taking any input anymore after a few minutes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164994
<ubotu> New bug: #164995 in easycrypt (universe) "Candidate revision easycrypt_0.2.1.15-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164995
<ubotu> New bug: #164996 in ubuntu "gnome desktop icons does not respond to mouse clicks " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164996
<ubotu> New bug: #164997 in firefox (main) "package firefox 2.0.0.6+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: n?o foi poss?vel criar link de backup de `./usr/lib/firefox/components/libuniversalchardet.so' antes de instalar nova vers?o" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164997
<ubotu> New bug: #164998 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Intel i915 video needs "user input" to resume from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164998
<ubotu> New bug: #164999 in gnome-panel (main) "files wont display can't change background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164999
<ubotu> New bug: #165000 in evolution (main) "Tasks are just "Blank Entries" in the Calander View." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165000
<ubotu> New bug: #165001 in ubuntu "network manager forgots WPA, only WEP still exists in drop-down list, nm-applet disappeared" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165001
<ubotu> New bug: #165002 in ubuntu "Installing new PCI device breaks X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165002
<ubotu> New bug: #165004 in ubuntu "nm-applet doesn't detect that an ethernet cable is unplugged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165004
<ubotu> New bug: #165005 in acpi (main) "Gutsy won't shut down on Lifebook E4010" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165005
<ubotu> New bug: #165008 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Intel driver selects 30 Hz, and refuses to switch to 60 Hz manually" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165008
<ubotu> New bug: #165010 in gnome-panel (main) "monitor out of range when ubuntu starts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165010
<ubotu> New bug: #165013 in evolution (main) "Connections to a Courier Mail Server via POP/SSL fail at random" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165013
<ubotu> New bug: #165011 in synaptic (main) "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165011
<ubotu> New bug: #165015 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Impress can't open power point files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165015
<ubotu> New bug: #165016 in update-manager (main) "update-manager errors on upgrade process" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165016
<ubotu> New bug: #165018 in ubuntu "feisty crashes with an error of apparmor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165018
<ubotu> New bug: #165021 in gst-plugins-base0.10 (main) "alsasink results in cracking basses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165021
<ubotu> New bug: #165023 in ctsim (universe) "Please upload merge ctsim 4.5.5-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165023
<ubotu> New bug: #165024 in kdemultimedia (main) "krec exports nor proper .wav and .ogg files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165024
<ubotu> New bug: #165025 in ubuntu "can't switch to a terminal in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165025
<ubotu> New bug: #165026 in syncropated (universe) "Syncropated can't find devices " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165026
<ubotu> New bug: #165029 in f-spot (main) "random error 400 errors when exporting to picasa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165029
<ubotu> New bug: #165030 in bootcd (universe) "bootcd FTBFS on hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165030
<ubotu> New bug: #165033 in gnome-screensaver (main) "can't unlock screen in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165033
<ubotu> New bug: #165035 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "KDE 4 RC 1 "the object could not be created"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165035
<ubotu> New bug: #165036 in amarok (main) "Amarok should store metadata with/in music" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165036
<ubotu> New bug: #165037 in kommando (universe) "Kommando is only configurable from kcontrol - kcontrol is deprecated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165037
<ubotu> New bug: #165038 in kommando (universe) "Kommando style tweak - reduce size of navigation button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165038
<ubotu> New bug: #165039 in ubuntu "[suggestion] allow to pick non anti-aliased fonts un GNOME terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165039
<ubotu> New bug: #165040 in qcomicbook (universe) "Version Bump" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165040
<ubotu> New bug: #165042 in dash (main) "dash shell stdin handling not POSIX " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165042
<ubotu> New bug: #165043 in dhcdbd (main) "connection to wireless lan gets disconnected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165043
<ubotu> New bug: #165044 in kxmame (multiverse) "Update to build with SDLMAME support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165044
<ubotu> New bug: #165045 in update-manager (main) "update-manager 1:0.85.3 fails to configure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165045
<ubotu> New bug: #165046 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Segmentation fault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165046
<ubotu> New bug: #165047 in kdeutils (main) "problem with update-manager"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165047
<ubotu> New bug: #165048 in firefox (main) "'save link as' loses filename" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165048
<ubotu> New bug: #165049 in rhythmbox (main) "Can't close Rhythmbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165049
<ubotu> New bug: #165050 in update-manager (main) "the update or the upgrade applet crashes on new updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165050
<ubotu> New bug: #165052 in ubuntu "Gutsy x86_64: eth0 becomes eth1 after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165052
<ubotu> New bug: #165055 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "no access to cdrom in virtualbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165055
<ubotu> New bug: #165056 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "gutsy fglrx crashes during startup on ati radeon 9600 SE and Sony 20sfII" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165056
<ubotu> New bug: #165057 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Floating Ubuntu SVG is too complex" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165057
<ubotu> New bug: #165058 in ubuntu "se cuelga cuando le doy la orden de imprimir" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165058
<ubotu> New bug: #165059 in nautilus (main) "nautilus eats too much memory icon changing automatically when clicking on it " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165059
<ubotu> New bug: #165060 in xorg-server (main) "/etc/init.d/xprint: 534: Syntax error: Bad substitution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165060
<ubotu> New bug: #165062 in adept (main) "adept-manager crash when reloading packages " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165062
<ubotu> New bug: #165063 in ubuntu "Logout crash in Kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165063
<ubotu> New bug: #165064 in synaptic "Synaptic shouldn't block apt when he is idle !" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165064
<ubotu> New bug: #164974 in dell "[XPS M1330] sleep mode doesn't always work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164974
<ubotu> New bug: #165065 in ubuntu "wishlist: Ubuntu reboot into other OS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165065
<ubotu> New bug: #165067 in gnome-utils (main) "baobab crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165067
<ubotu> New bug: #165068 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1 "Enabling restricted driver causes X to start in low graphics mode, defaulting to a failsafe vesa driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165068
<ubotu> New bug: #165069 in oggconvert (universe) "please merge oggconvert 0.2.1.1-3 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165069
<ubotu> New bug: #165072 in samba (main) "please merge samba 3.0.27a-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165072
<ubotu> New bug: #165073 in gnash (universe) "(gutsy) gnash does not support stumbleupon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165073
<ubotu> New bug: #165075 in sendmail (universe) "[Gutsy] Sendmail doesn't remove init files on package removal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165075
<ubotu> New bug: #165076 in ubuntu "Upgrade Tool Crashed (when upgrading to 7.10 fiesty fawn)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165076
<ubotu> New bug: #165081 in mapnik (universe) "FTBFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165081
<ubotu> New bug: #165082 in xubuntu-docs (main) "Alert ! we are losing the history of xubuntu !" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165082
<ubotu> New bug: #165083 in update-manager (main) "update-manager tries to upgrade from 7.10 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165083
<ubotu> New bug: #165084 in evolution (main) "evolution crushes all adresses on change of categories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165084
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-17
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, I think I may have found a partial fix for the usplash bugs in Intrepid
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody in here?
<Hobbsee> yes, ish.
<Hobbsee> not many people around at this time of day though
<GodfatherofEire> Ah
<GodfatherofEire> That'd do it. Just figured I'd check in here too, cause it seems that I /might/ have something of a fix for the 8.10 usplash
<Hobbsee> \o/
<GodfatherofEire> Yeah, I managed to get it to load another usplash, sort of. Looks more like a screen diagnostic though
<Hobbsee> people in here mroe tend to triage bugs - so probably don't have the actual knowledge of packages like 'how usplash works, internally' and such.
<Hobbsee> interesting...
<GodfatherofEire> Yeah, I had a similar problem in 8.04
<GodfatherofEire> But I think I managed to fix that, but I forget how
<GodfatherofEire> Cause I know it was working prior to the update
<GodfatherofEire> Well, time to tweak it a little more till I get it workin I guess
<dholbach> good morning
<emgent> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi emgent
<thekorn> good morning
<mr-russ> evening :)
<awk> hi, I know you not here to answer trivial questions, but to be certain if this is a bug or not, where does network manager store its static ip addresses, etc.. I find that when changing auto eth0 to static with a ip assinged it does not keep this and before reporting a bug i would like to do some further investigation
<mr-russ> awk: 8.10 doesn't use /etc/network/interfaces.
<mr-russ> awk: you should probably ask further questions on #ubuntu from people who know more than I before reporting a bug about it.
<persia> Well, I think it can use /etc/network/interfaces: isn't that how server does it (no network manager)?
<mr-russ> persia: yes, but if you config a static ip in network manager it never goes near interfaces.
<mr-russ> that was my understanding of the intrepid network manager changes.
<mr-russ> Why can I never find the wiki article for bug classification, incomplete/confirmed.
<mr-russ> ah, finally found it.
 * persia starts looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<KriS|work> Hi, I think I have a problem with apt-get which I can only reproduce on Ubuntu and not on Debian. I have 2 Scripts. One calles the other. in the second one, there are functions which call apt-get. however int the middle of apt-get the function seems to be terminated. one can see the output here: http://rafb.net/p/99S78n60.html. The two Scripts are here: http://rafb.net/p/6RFy0u80.html. Any help or hints are appreciated.
<persia> And yes, I think NM does it differently, but neither of us are experts :)
<KriS|work> The strange problem I have is that the function after the one that calls "apt-get" never get called. instead, it only output's the function name in the middle of the apt-get output.
<elmargol> Any ideas bug #255824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255824 in hal "Phonon Error in KDE4 on Intel HDA" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255824
<mr-russ> not a current kde user, so I'm not sure I can offer any advice.
<maxriskfactor> Anyone facing problems with laptop sound button not working?
<maxriskfactor> Anyone can help me out with a bug which I am facing
<calc> drive by bug submitters are a bit annoying :\
<calc> ones that don't stick around long enough to answer questions
<aypee> Hi. I'm experiencing some PowerPC bugs that seem to be related. I'd like to help solve them but I'm not too sure how I should proceed. Bugs #298156, #292092 and #281146 are gnometris, liferea and yelp crashing with SIGSEGV 'in signal_emit_unlocked_R() at at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.18.2/gobject/gsignal.c'. They all seem to occur on the ppc architecture. Are these likely to be the same bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298156 in gnome-games "Gnometris crashes with SIGSEGV when New Game selected" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292092 in liferea "Liferea won't run (only within a second)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292092
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281146 in yelp "yelp crashed with SIGSEGV in signal_emit_unlocked_R()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281146
<aypee1> calc: I'm ready and willing to answer any and all questions.
<aypee1> Well, I tried.
<aypee1> :'(
 * calc was more referring to people who submit bugs in launchpad then never respond to requests for information on them, not in the channel itself
 * calc doesn't know much about glib
 * calc closed out many bugs due to not enough information and no follow up :\
<Lynet> Anyone with comitt-access to the ubuntu repositories here? There is a bug with pptp and storing keys to keychain in Intrepid, there is a fix in the bug report but it seems noone with the required access has taken a look at it and moved it to -proposed yet. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/284212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284212 in network-manager-pptp "VPN connection fails: "unable to find valid VPN secrets"" [High,Fix committed]
<andresmujica1> i believe you would find someone in #ubuntu-motu...
<andresmujica1> hmm but it seems that it's already being worked on by alex
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-18
<greg-g> just so I make sure I'm not an idiot: GNOME's bugzilla requires you to be a member of their bug squad to mark bugs as duplicates, right?
<pedro_> no necessary a member of the bug squad, but you need to ask for permissions, yes
<greg-g> pedro_: k, I asked a bug to marked a duplicate of another in #bugs on irc.gnome, no response all day, so just making sure I wasn't asking for something I could do myself.
<pedro_> greg-g: which one?
<greg-g> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=547090 shoudl be a dupe of http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=536655
<ubottu> Gnome bug 547090 in Last.fm "Banshee sometimes cannot play last.fm stations after switching to another one" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pedro_> greg-g: right, done, thanks you
<greg-g> pedro_: thank you.
<angusthefuzz> pedro_: thanks for correcting some of my bug triaging recently
<pedro_> angusthefuzz: you're welcome, thanks a lot for helping!
<angusthefuzz> pedro_: I hope it has not grown annoying to mark duplicates (every time you change something I get a sinking feeling)
<Hobbsee> pedro_: got any specs for UDS?
<pedro_> Hobbsee: not yet, need to discuss that during these weeks
<Hobbsee> pedro_: please discuss quickly, people are trying to schedule stuff, and subscribe to stuff.
<pedro_> angusthefuzz: nah, you're doing a great work, keep up doing it, if you have any doubts or not sure about doing something just ping me or just ask in the channel, there's a lot of members of the bugsquad willing to help ;-)
<angusthefuzz> pedro_: definitely, just checking to make sure i was still being helpful, thanks for the encouragement
<Hobbsee> pedro_: the slower people are at getting the specs up are, the more people who do multiple-tracked stuff get clashes, and it'd be great to avoid that...
<stgraber> Sounds like I'll have to work on mine too one of these days :) I need to schedule some ISO testing, testing tracker and maybe a few more QA-related ones + all of my usual LTSP+edu ones
<Hobbsee> stgraber: sweet.  Get going :)
<Hobbsee> stgraber: do them by thurs? :)
<mok0> Bug 68825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 68825 in ksensors "ksensors does not display hard disk temperature" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/68825
<mok0> Bug 71053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 71053 in ksensors "hddtemp in edgy doesn't work with ksensors (dup-of: 68825)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/71053
<Hobbsee> yes?
<mok0> That last one should be expired
<Hobbsee> mok0: why?
<greg-g> it is a dupe, yes?
<mok0> Because it's a duplicate of one that's fixed, and because we don't support edgy anymore
<greg-g> (and marked as such)
<greg-g> mok0: it is marked as a duplicate of the other.
<Hobbsee> mok0: duplicates don't show on the default stuff anyway.
<Hobbsee> mok0: so it doesn't add to the bug count, etc.
<mok0> OK, I was checking all bugs associated with ksensors
<mok0> ... and it turned up as New which I thought was strange
<greg-g> mok0: what list are you looking at? link?
<mok0> greg-g: 2 secs
 * greg-g nods
<mok0> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ksensors/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New&field.status=Incomplete&field.status=Confirmed&field.status=Triaged&field.status=In+Progress&field.status=Fix+Committed&field.status=Fix+Released&field.status=Invalid&field.status=Won%27t+Fix&field.omit_dupes.used=
<mok0> greg-g: It's the link "All bugs every reported" from here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ksensors
<Hobbsee> mok0: well, that does mean "all bugs, including dupes"
<hggdh> you have unmarked the omit duplicates in the extended search
<mok0> Hobbsee: right, but I would expect it to be "Fix released"
<Hobbsee> mok0: nah - the dupes don't automatically get marked like that.
<mok0> hggdh: the search is hardwired
<greg-g> mok0: the status of a bug which is marked as a duplicate does not change, it would cause unneeded bug mail
<Hobbsee> or at least, didn't then.  They may do now.
<Hobbsee> greg-g: ++
 * greg-g knew that statement would please Hobbsee :)
<hggdh> mok0, mine is hardwired to omit duplicates
<Hobbsee> greg-g: :P.  I actually have a filter now for most launchpad mail, to a folder called Black Hole.
<mok0> hggdh: this is the link "All bugs ever reported" from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ksensors
<Hobbsee> greg-g: actually, it bothers me getting mail more now than it used to - when i'd get hundreds in a week, so had no chance of reading them all
<hggdh> ah, OK. then yes, dups are not omitted --
<mok0> Hobbsee: man procmail
<greg-g> mok0: why would you want to look at closed bugs?
<Hobbsee> mok0: someone else hosts my email. but yes ;)
<Hobbsee> that's what happens
<mok0> greg-g: I just checked to see all bugs with ksensors, and the fact that it was "New" confused me
<greg-g> mok0: gotcha, I can see how a bug which is a duplicate being still "New" is confusing.
<mok0> greg-g: that's it
<greg-g> just remember, if it is marked as a duplicate, consider it dead.
<mok0> greg-g: got it
<greg-g> :)
<mok0> Thanks all
<hggdh> and it is. There was a discussion about it some time ago, but it did not reach (for me) a good end -- as moko, I would like duplicates to be given a, er, good state -- like invalid
<mok0> hggdh: I think that once two bugs are linked via "duplicates" their settings should synchronize
<hggdh> or, even better, a status of duplicate
 * greg-g nods
<hggdh> mok0, they do
<greg-g> umm
<mok0> hggdh: err? That's the whole point of this discussion
<hggdh> the master bug has a list of all duplicates; each duplicate points to the master
<hggdh> oh, byr settings you meant status
<mok0> bug 68825 bug 41053
<greg-g> hggdh: he said a status of "duplicate" instead of "new" "fixed released"etc
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 68825 in ksensors "ksensors does not display hard disk temperature" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/68825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 41053 in bzr "'Could not start any editor' message" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/41053
<mok0> bug 68825 bug 71053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 71053 in ksensors "hddtemp in edgy doesn't work with ksensors (dup-of: 68825)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/71053
<hggdh> +1 from me. And sorry for the confusion
<greg-g> :) it tends to get that way sometimes (confusing)
<hggdh> well, one can always open a bug against malone on that
 * hggdh will ponder about it
<mok0> hggdh: I haven't had much luck with bugs reported against malone :-/
<mok0> hggdh: they're usually invalidated
<hggdh> neither I, neither I... they do grind, but slow and in different ways
<mok0> heh
<greg-g> hggdh: you wanna see if it has been reported already?
<hggdh> looking at it right now, greg-g
<angusthefuzz> is there a master bug for the "." to "," switch people are experiencing?
<mok0> Nothing quite like it
<hggdh> bug 3796
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/3796/+text)
<hggdh> so old not even ubotuu can read it
<hggdh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/3796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3796 in malone "Display "Duplicate" as if it's a status" [Low,Confirmed]
<greg-g> haha, nice
<mok0> hggdh: not quite the same
<hggdh> mok0, beginning of description
<mok0> "Duplicate bugs should inherit the status, importance of "master" bug"
<hggdh> Marking a bug as duplicate should change the status to Duplicate, so that the status shows up a listing of bugs.
<mok0> hggdh: ok yes
<mok0> hggdh: that seems to get lost in the discussion though
<hggdh> of course, this is how it started, 3 years ago. Now, tempus fugit... and it is now a different thingy
<greg-g> well, it is in there, and they linked to those two bluprints of what Malone should do in the future, which address your concerns
<hggdh> :-)
<mok0> I guess the triager needs to give Invalid status before marking as a duplicate
<hggdh> greg-g, correct tense is "will address", or "woullon address"
<hggdh> mok0, I used to do that
<greg-g> hggdh: the blueprints actively address the issues :)
<mok0> hggdh: but it could happen automatically
<greg-g> but what if the bug is not a duplicate, and when you un-dupe it, it should go back to the status it was before (New, Incomplete, whatever)
<mok0> Can you "unduplicate" it? I don't see how
<hggdh> mok0, yes, just select "mark as a duplicate" and clear the field
<greg-g> that issue is referenced i nthat malone bug you linked to
<mok0> So would it be relevant to updupe, -> Invalid, -> Dupe ?
<hggdh> greg-g, this is not really a critical requirement (but can be done): if you un-dup a bug, you can also reset the status and importance given the new knowledge that led to un-dupping the beast to begin with
<mok0> I am talking about bug 71053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 71053 in ksensors "hddtemp in edgy doesn't work with ksensors (dup-of: 68825)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/71053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 68825 in ksensors "ksensors does not display hard disk temperature" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/68825
<greg-g> just to be clear: you want to undupe a bug, then mark it invalid, then redupe it again? no, please don't do that
<hggdh> no
<mok0> OK, but you can't change the status otherwise
<greg-g> that is a lot of unneeded work
<greg-g> you don't need to
<hggdh> if I want to un-dup a bug it is because I concluded it is not a dup. Based on this new bit of knowledge, I can also reset the status to whatever I think is needed
<greg-g> hggdh: true
<greg-g> hggdh: it was just something referenced in that malone bug.
<mok0> Hmm, well something is fishy, because ubotu says both bugs are "Fix released" but if you go to the bug page, it says "New" for 71053.
<mok0> So their statuses are linked somehow
<mok0> Just not on the bug page
<hggdh> misterious are the ways of Malone
<mok0> heh
<mok0> Ah, I will file a bug, so let's see what the devs say
<greg-g> that must be something in ubottu knowing to look at the master for the status, as this doesn't show anything about the Ubuntu task being "Fix released" https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ksensors/+bug/71053/+text
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 71053 in ksensors "hddtemp in edgy doesn't work with ksensors (dup-of: 68825)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 68825 in ksensors "ksensors does not display hard disk temperature" [Undecided,Fix released]
<mok0> bug 299283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299283 in malone "Duplicate bugs should inherit status of "master bug"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/299283
<mok0> (Who gets to file number 300000????)
<storrgie> I just filed a bug report, could anyone review it and tell me if I need to make some changes? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/299284
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299284 in ubuntu "Network Manager having issues with two concurrent connections" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> storrgie, good. But I think it may be a duplicate... I remember commenting on a nm bug about that
<hggdh> storrgie, but the package is wrong...
<storrgie> hggdh: I would LOVE to have a link to that, this bug is kicking my rear.... I am sick of dealing with the issue
<storrgie> hggdh: I couldnt find the right package
<mok0> OK, time for bed, see you later!
<hggdh> network-manager?
<hggdh> or network-manager-gnome
<storrgie> hggdh: how do i change that?
<storrgie> hggdh: did you find the similar problem?
<storrgie> hggdh: i figured out how to add the package
<hggdh> storrgie, no, not yet. Still looking
<hggdh> storrgie, bug 277063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277063 in network-manager "Wired and wireless connection to the same router cause confusion" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277063
<hggdh> but since it was closed fix release, I do not know what exactly was fixed
<hggdh> (and I had the same problem as you -- my wired connected to my internal LAN, and the wireless to the Internet
<storrgie> yea
<storrgie> how did you resolve your problem?
<storrgie> so fix released
<storrgie> but its still a problem in ubuntu?
<hggdh> storrgie, I did not yet resolved it -- since then I have been pretty much on the road
<hggdh> storrgie, if you are running the fixed version of nm, then your case still stands
<hggdh> (and mine)
<Elbrus> I just confirm bug 226629. It is a minor issue, but I filed the appropriate bug in the Debian bug tracker. Could somebody mark it triaged and set the severity to minor?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226629 in fpc "PDF version of docs notexists" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226629
<Elbrus> It's minor because the package contains html documentation
<hggdh|away> Elbrus, done
<hggdh|away> thanks
 * hggdh|away goes to bed now
 * Hobbsee wonders if PDFs are allowed.
<hggdh|away> Hobbsee, huh?
<Hobbsee> hggdh|away: i'm not sure if pdf's actually classify as free, as they don't include the source to build them, usually
<hggdh|away> hum. Good point. Ah, the fine details of the law :-(
<omegamormegil> I've been working on this bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/299214  I'm trying to learn to triage.  Could someone take a look and let me know if it needs anything else?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299214 in gimp "Error loading PSD file: Too many channels in layer: 1279" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh|away> well, the debian folks will certainly (correctly) determine is this is the case
<Elbrus> Hobbsee,hggdh|away: I guess the source COULD be included and that the package builds the pdf
<Elbrus> right?
<mrooney> what determines whether things get installed in /usr/share or /usr/local/share, anyone know? is that a distro thing?
<Elbrus> I tried to use unoconv for that, but have not succeeded yet
<Hobbsee> mrooney: who installs it, usually.
<hggdh|away> mrooney, we do not use /usr/local; it is usually reserved to local admin things
<Hobbsee> hggdh|away:++
<Elbrus> and hggdh|away: thanks of course
<mrooney> okay, thanks Hobbsee and hggdh|away!
<Hobbsee> you're welcome :)
<hggdh|away> Elbrus, if the source for the PDF is included, then there is no issue (but this is not the same as reverse-eng it)
<jmarsden> mrooney: For the full details on what files should go where, see Debian Policy 9.1.1 http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-opersys.html#s-fhs and the FHS itself http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<Elbrus> hggdh|away: right... I am the maintainer of a package which includes pdf documentation made from an Open_office file. Unfortunately, I cannot get the pdf to be created during package build.
<Elbrus> (The source is included in the package source thou.)
<hggdh|away> Elbrus, then (I guess) this is enough: you could even pre-prepare the PDF for the package (adding it as a binary), and it would still be good
<hggdh|away> 'cause the source is there
<Elbrus> Thats what I do at the moment...
<hggdh|away> but I would defer to Hobbsee on this: I am not overly familiar with the Ubuntu/Debian policies for this
 * Hobbsee defers to persia, also being uncertain.
<hggdh|away> and a graph is born...
<persia> pitti tends to demand that PDFs are built from source.
<mtholdenss> in 8.10 when switching tabs in firefox, sometimes the title bar disappears or goes white
<Hobbsee> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Elbrus> persia: in general, how to build pdf from source? I guess that depends on the source right. I could not get unoconv to convert my Ooo file to pdf
<persia> Elbrus, Indeed, it depends on the source.  I have no idea how to do it from an OO.o file.
<Elbrus> pity...
<Elbrus> I am looking at bug 293955. having installation fail because "dpkg: error processing fp-units-gfx (--configure): package fp-units-gfx is already installed and configured". Could that be caused by the package itself, or is this something of dpkg?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293955 in fpc "package fp-units-gfx 2.2.0-dfsg1-9ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: package fp-units-gfx is already installed and configured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293955
<dholbach> good morning
<persia> Ryan52, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad is probably the best place to start.
<persia> Ryan52, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl has requirements for bug-control, but you'll want to have excelled in bugsquad first.
<Ryan52> what if I just want to be able to mess with the bugs in packages I maintain in Debian? do I really have to go through this process?
<Ryan52> it seems like kind of a pain considering the fact that I don't even use ubuntu, and don't really want to (directly) contribute to ubuntu. i just want to be able to take care of and manage the bugs in "my" packages.
<persia> No.
<persia> If you're a Debian Developer, there's a shortcut.
<Ryan52> I am not.
<persia> bdmurray, Can you help Ryan52 ?
<persia> But you maintain packages in Debian, and have a history of bug management for those packages in Debian?
<Ryan52> yes, maintain (very new to it), but have not yet done any bug management.
<Ryan52> other than closing bugs through a changelog entry.
<persia> Oh.  You might need to have some history before you can be approved.
<persia> Well, that counts.
<persia> In the meantime, if you'd like to suggest importance for bugs, just ask here, and someone will probably adjust it.
<Ryan52> okay.
<Ryan52> oh, would that mean that if I did get "approved" I would get all the ubuntu bugs in my email?
<wgrant> No.
<Ryan52> oh, ok, good.
<Ryan52> thanks for answering all of my seemingly stupid questions! :)
<persia> Ryan52, That's the purpose of this channel :)
<mr-russ> what does the following error mean when attempting to add a "Also affects distribution/package"
<mr-russ> This bug is already on Debian. Please specify an affected package in which the bug has not yet been reported.
<persia> mr-russ, For which bug?
<mr-russ> bug #286851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286851 in php5 "CVE-2008-3658,2008-3659,2008-3660" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286851
<mr-russ> I might be trying to do the wrong thing :)
<mr-russ> maybe I should refile this bug as 3 bugs.
<persia> Yeah.
<persia> If you want to track 3 Debian bugs, you want 3 launchpad bugs.
<mr-russ> how best do I complete that move?
<mr-russ> I know I can just create 3 and mark this as invalid, but how will people be notified it's now 3 bugs?
<persia> Hrm.  I'd recommend seeking advice from the security team for that.
<mr-russ> Do I just email them?
<persia> In this case, where there is a DSA, and a bug, it's probably sensible to have just one Ubuntu bug for the USN, even though that breaks tracking with Debian bugs.
<persia> But I'm not on the security team, so I may be mistaken.
<mr-russ> I much newer at this than you :)
<danage> asac: re bug 286859 - i have it running now. i have no way to testing jerones patch, but i have manually done all the configuration for my 3g card now and it definately needs to be talked to on ttyUSB2 instead of ttyUSB0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286859 in network-manager "[0.7] [3G] "PIN secret invalid" even though PIN is correct" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286859
<danage> asac: gotta go. i updated the bug comments as to reflect my findings. i think this bug relates to others that can't set the APN or PIN (i found about 4-5 that weren't marked as duplicates on launchpad)
<gnomefreak> anyone have the firefox/hotmail bug # for the master bug or one that has been marked aas a dupe of master bug?
 * gnomefreak been looking for a while since i loged one this morning
<gnomefreak> win 10
<bddebian> Boo
<krychek> hi, could anyone look at bug 225251 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225251 in ubuntu "Make Ubuntu speak human language (Tracking bug)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225251
<krychek> "tracking bug"
<chrisccoulson> thats a nonsense bug
<chrisccoulson> there is a usability tag for tracking usability related bugs
<chrisccoulson> we don't need a 'tracking' bug for those
<krychek> thats what im saying
<chrisccoulson> i'd be tempted to just close it and leave a comment explaining why
<krychek> will you close it now?
<krychek> sure.. why not?
<chrisccoulson> you can close it if you like
<krychek> ok
<chrisccoulson> make sure you explain why though
<krychek> sure
<chrisccoulson> you could point them to here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=usability
<krychek> closed
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<krychek> i have another one: bug 231508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231508 in ubuntu "Variable-width fonts make I and l hard to distinguish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231508
<chrisccoulson> you should ask them to provide a screenshot if you can't reproduce it
<krychek> I and l are almost the same in many cases, also in windows
<krychek> but i dont remember ever having a problem reading because of this
<persia> krychek, I've had lots of complaints when telling people to run `lintian -iIv`
<persia> On the other hand, I'm not sure that's a fixable bug, as some people like it that way, especially for sans-serif.
<krychek> high importance, long time incomplete, feisty bugs can be closed?
<persia> krychek, Best to see if you can determine if they are fixed, but there's a good chance, especially if there's not enough information to even get an idea of the problem.
<bucket529> Added a patch for bug 73954. Could someone take a look and tell me if it makes sense?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 73954 in evolution-data-server "Cannot create weather Calendar for Washington, DC, USA" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/73954
<bdmurray> bucket529: what do you mean by makes sense?
<hggdh> bucket529, looks correct
<hggdh> bdmurray, he would like to know if it is what upstream Evolution would like to receive
<hggdh> bucket529, did you build (i.e. checked it is actually working)?
<bdmurray> hggdh: okay
<hggdh> bucket529, I see you submitted it upstream already -- thanks (but the question still remains: did you test it?)
<bdmurray> hggdh: there is an upstream comment that says yes
<hggdh> indeed... I only looked at the last entry <shame/>
<hggdh> asking for approval and commit -- we will have a new release of evo stable in about one week, might make into it
<askand> Can someoone with the right privlegies set an importance on  bug 3235? forum threads about it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=985918 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6036030
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3235 in nautilus "Install Template Documents" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3235
<chrisccoulson> there's a duplicate of that one somewhere
<chrisccoulson> you might like to search for it
<chrisccoulson> and that bug isn't filed against nautilus in the Ubuntu project, but instead against the Nautilus project. That's normally used for adding links to the upstream bug tracker
<askand> chrisccoulson: do you mean bug 10435?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 10435 in nautilus "Nautilus '~/Templates' folder does not exist" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/10435
<chrisccoulson> no, the bug you linked to only has an upstream task
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't have an ubuntu task
<askand> chrisccoulson: yes but did you mean the second bug I linked was a dublicate of the first?
<askand> or should I create a new one?
<chrisccoulson> this bug has been discussed upstream, and it basically isn't going to happen. The problem is that Nautilus only currently supports a per-user Templates directory, and doesn't support a system-wide Templates directly. To implement your suggestion, Nautilus would need to support a system-wide Templates directory, and upstream have already said that they won;t implement it
<askand> chrisccoulson: Ok, I see.. then the best thing to do is perhaps either inform the users what that folder is in a good way or hide it so it wont confuse them
<chrisccoulson> the per-user Templates folder exists to allow users to add templates. Unfortunately, for distributions to ship a common-set of templates files, Nautilus needs to support a system-wide Templates folder (otherwise you'd have to create a copy of the templates files for each user profile)
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to find the upstream discussion for you
<askand> chrisccoulson: thanks, persia hade an idea about creating a blueprint for a structure by which there can be system installed templates in Nautilus , and file bugs against packages that have document formats to have them provide templates to this system location, linked to the blueprint.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's the problem though. Nautilus doesn't support system-installed templates. It only installs user installed templates
<askand> chrisccoulson: oh sorry now I understand
<askand> chrisccoulson: I have to go to work now but if you like, if you find the upstreamdiscussion, it would be nice if you post the link in the discussionthread in the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=985918
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and do that
<alex-weej> every now and again i see chipcardd4 using some nontrivial amount of CPU
<alex-weej> wtf is it?
<angusthefuzz> alex-weej: its for a flashcard reader, see bug 277412
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277412 in libchipcard "chipcardd4 uses lots of cpu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277412
<alex-weej> angusthefuzz: thanks.
<alex-weej> and it's gone :)
<bdmurray> Since the Ubuntu bug is linked to a debian bug and that debian bug is Fixed the ubuntu bug should be confirmed or triaged.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-19
<andresmujica> hi!
<andresmujica> how should i mark a bug aginst launchpad??
<jjesse> andresmujica: what type of bug?
<jjesse> that is where did you find the bug?
<jjesse> you assign it to the correct project in launchpad
<andresmujica> bug #298123
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298123 in firefox-3.0 "Inconsistent experience logging onto Launchpad site ..." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298123
<jjesse> hrmm file that against launchpad itself then as the projet
<andresmujica> yeap .. but how i filed that against launchpad... ?
<jjesse> do you have access to the affects project link?
<jjesse> hrm thats not right hold on
<andresmujica> and choose another project??
<jjesse> i think so hold on
<andresmujica> ok..
<jjesse> yes let me get out of the bug so nothing wierd goes on
<jjesse> go for it
<andresmujica> ok! perfect thanks! i wasn`t sure how to do it..
<jjesse> cool glad i could help out
<andresmujica> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<awsoonn1> mornin' all
<azimout> am i right to think that suspend/resume issues should be assigned to the acpi-support source package?
<persia> Might be pm-utils, or gnome-power-manager, or any of several other things though.
<persia> Even linux for some issues.
<azimout> thanx, persia...
<azimout> it might be a good idea to add a related paragraph in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<persia> azimout, Except I really don't understand how all the pieces interact, which makes me a poor candidate to write that paragraph.
<azimout> i see. well, i'll write a short piece there (which is better than nothing) and have you guys take a look and change/add anything you want
<azimout> done! go have a look, please?
<BUGabundo1> hya asac
<BUGabundo1> is anybody looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/299907 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299907 in kdebase-runtime "kdebase-runtime-data FTBS" [Undecided,New]
<persia> BUGabundo1, Likely actively, in preparation for Alpha 1.
<persia> BUGabundo1, I suspect they don't know about that bug though, and won't close it whilst fixing it.
<persia> BUGabundo1, Since it's your bug, I'd recommend marking it invalid, as it's quite likely to be fixed before it is triaged.
<BUGabundo1> I'll keep an eye on it persia
<BUGabundo1> if it gets fixed ill close if, of course
<persia> BUGabundo1, Works.  Have you checked the build queue to see if it's already been resubmitted?
<BUGabundo1> I haven'ti get lost there
<BUGabundo1> lol
<BUGabundo1> let me see if I find it
<BUGabundo1> got side tracked trying to guess the number of members of LP teams
<BUGabundo1> lol
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+builds
<BUGabundo1> got it on FF awesome bar
<BUGabundo1> No matching builds.
<BUGabundo1> lpia faild and 64 was a success
<BUGabundo1> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/4:4.1.73-0ubuntu1/+build/787537
<persia> Right.  I seem to remember large chunks of KDE being broken on lpia.
<BUGabundo1> but im on 64 bits
<BUGabundo1> Errors were encountered while processing:
<BUGabundo1>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a4.1.73-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<BUGabundo1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<LimCore> hi
<LimCore> password storage seems to really fail on 8.10 and also 8.04 sometimes.  Lots of passwords are not stored, are lost, or need re-entering (also some are not stared-out *** while entering)
<LimCore> how to improve this really bad situation
<LimCore> I report bugs, but so far even verifing them takes ages
<jjesse_> LimCore: you could post to a fourm or a user mailing list asking people for verification of the bug?
<LimCore> for example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/299978
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<LimCore> I guess for most bugs, it would take 20% time to setup devel tools, 70% time to get into code of given application and learn all needed libs/tools/code practise for given application, 5% for bug managment, and last 5% would be the actuall bug
<yuriy> LimCore: at least for the case of bug 299978, it sounds like an upstream bug, so could you file it at bugs.kde.org and link it in the lp report please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299978 in kdepim "[kmail 4.1.2-0ubuntu2] shows "Exporting key..." window on Attach My Public Key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/299978
<LimCore> are we sure it's not an addition by Ubuntu?  hmm I guess I should get a gentoo or something to build upstream svn versions to confirm :/
<yuriy> patches.ubuntu.com shows just one kubuntu patch to kdepim
<greg-g> Launchpad broke 300,000 bugs
<james_w> launchpad broke?
<bdmurray> james_w: I'd be curious to know how many of those packages have upstream projects / bug trackers
<james_w> might be possible to do with launchpadlib
<james_w> hmm, but would require them putting source packages in the API first
<bdmurray> there's always something ;)
<savvas> the bugs tags needs-upstream-sync upstream are really kubuntu specific?
<savvas> * 'needs-upstream-sync' and 'upstream'
<bdrung_> ping bdmurray
<savvas> bdrung_: me?
<bdmurray> bdrung_: hello
<bdrung_> savvas: no
<savvas> ok :)
<bdrung_> bdmurray: my membership in ubuntu-bugcontrol expires. can you extend it?
<savvas> Should I add any bug tags for a bug that was fixed upstream? needs-devrelease-testing ?
<bdrung_> savvas: do you have the upstream bugreport linked?
<savvas> yes bdrung_
<savvas> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=561068
<ubottu> Gnome bug 561068 in gparted ""Apply" button not visible in default window size in some translations" [Minor,Resolved: fixed]
<savvas> (Unfortunately launchpad is down at the moment)
<bdmurray> bdrung_: I'll look when lp comes back
<bdrung_> bdmurray: thx.
<rrittenhouse> ah ok LP is out. Just making sure it wasn't me.
<angusthefuzz> its coming back at 23.59 UTC/6:59pm EST
<rrittenhouse> cool. thx
<angusthefuzz> I think i will spend the time reading the debugging instructions for X ;-)
<rrittenhouse> I was looking to try and get my 5 in today :D Theres always later
<tcole> launchpad needs a fail whale
<angusthefuzz> ya, same here, i figured I would prep, so I can race out of the gate when the site came back
<tcole> not that it would need it often
<rrittenhouse> haha
<angusthefuzz> tcole: you can file a report when lp comes back
<bdrung_> lp is down due to maintaince
<angusthefuzz> lp is back for all those waiting for an announcement :-)
<bdmurray> angusthefuzz: thanks!
<angusthefuzz> bdmurray: youre welcome, enjoy v2.1.11, hehe
<bdrung_> v2.1.11 has not big new features
<angusthefuzz> bdrung_: yeah, thats why its funny
<tcole> maybe a free two-hour coffee break is a feature
<bdrung_> for me its going to bed early ;)
<angusthefuzz> tcole: what we really need is two-hours where we have access but no more bugs can be submitted
<tcole> good point!
<tcole> I wonder if there will be a spike in bug reports now that LP has reopened
<tcole> or if people just don't report bugs
<tcole> (I imagine it's somewhere in-between)
<bdrung_> i am wainting for bug #125103 it was target to fix it with v2.1.11
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125103 in soyuz "ppa archives are not signed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125103
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-20
<bucket529> Could somebody please change bug 246506 from 'undecided' to 'wishlist'?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246506 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ngspice" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246506
<nhandler> bucket529: It is already wishlist
<bdmurray> nhandler: sorry I got it w/o saying anything
<nhandler> bdmurray: No problem.
<bucket529> bdmurray, nhandler: Thanks.
<bucket529> Could somebody please change bug 271351 from 'undecided' to 'wishlist'? (It's 'Incomplete' because I asked the submitter if he plans to submit his PPA package to REVU)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271351 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] R4Calc" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271351
<nhandler> bucket529: Done
<dholbach> good morning
 * persia hunts for Jignesh Borad
<Hobbsee> bug 5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 5 in rosetta "Plone Placeless Translation Service metadata missing from po files" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5
<Hobbsee> hrm.
<arpi> Hi I have installed 8.10 with wubi strangely DVD playback, rhythmbox visualization and totem visualisation are all jerky. (I have all the necessary codecs for dvd) Has anybody ideas?
<nellery> arpi: #ubuntu for support please
<arpi> ok
<smoothtexan> hey everyone
<persia> hey smoothtexan.
<smoothtexan> i need some help with bug 275345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275345 in linux "[intrepid] mmcblk0 detection is broken - fdisk -l no longer shows it" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275345
<smoothtexan> hey thats cool
<persia> Hmm.  I get a mount for /dev/mmcblk01p1 locally.
<smoothtexan> yeah it mounts it, but if you  do a fdisk -l it doesnt show up for whatever reason
<smoothtexan> oh wait
<persia> Ah, I see.
<persia> Annoying that.
<smoothtexan> yeah...therefore you cant use gparted to partition it
<smoothtexan> which is crap when you trying to get ext3 on it
<smoothtexan> anyways, there have been several people confirm the bug in the ticket, so what is the next step?
<smoothtexan> anyone?
<persia> Need to track down the specific problem.
<persia> Why isn't it available.
<smoothtexan> ok...i was hoping to hand it off to someone, because i have no idea what to do...
<persia> I'm wondering if it's because the storage adaptor is inside the SD card, rather than being fixed.
<smoothtexan> well, the ticket shows that there are a bunch of other people having the same problem, so i dont think that is just my card if thats what you're saying
<persia> No, it's the architecture of it.
<persia> See, an SD slot is like a PCI slot.
<persia> When you insert a storage card, it's like inserting a SATA card which is already attached to a drive.
<smoothtexan> ah
<persia> What I'm wondering is if the kernel doesn't handle hotplug of storage interfaces well.
<smoothtexan> the last guy who commented said that it worked hardy
<smoothtexan> but not in gutsy
<smoothtexan> i mean
<persia> You wouldn't see this for USB, because USB storage has special quirks.  You also wouldn't see it for SATA or PATA or SCSI, because very few people have real hotplug interfaces for those, or regularly try to use them.
<smoothtexan> intrepid
<smoothtexan> im going to make a post in the forums and see what happens
<persia> Good idea.  It just needs someone with understanding of the internals, and the right hardware to track it down.  If it's working in hardy but not intrepid, it's worth adding the "regression" tag.
<smoothtexan> cool, thanks for your help man, i throw a regression tag on it and post in the forums
<smoothtexan> i'll*
<persia> There's also a wiki page about handling kernel bugs.
<persia> smoothtexan, You might try following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies to make sure the right team is notified, which may help.
<smoothtexan> ok...so you think it a kernel bug then...
<smoothtexan> i didn
<smoothtexan> i didnt think it was because it was working in hardy under the same kernel...but i really dont know much about it
<smoothtexan> =P
<persia> huh?
<persia> hardy and intrepid have different kernel versions.
<smoothtexan> well there you go
<smoothtexan> see i told you
<persia> 2.6.24 vs. 2.6.27
<smoothtexan> ok
<persia> If kernelspace is known fine, the kernel team can probably kick it to the right userspace program.
<smoothtexan> how do i add a tag to a ticket...sorry im new to the whole bug tracking process
<persia> There should be a pencil icon to "edit description/tags" near the top.
<smoothtexan> got it
<thekorn> good morning
<Hobbsee> hey thekorn!
<thekorn> hi Hobbsee!
<xteejx> Hey guys :) Can someone set bug 296671 to confirmed for me please, someone else has found the same bug. Thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296671 in orca "[intrepid] orca does not remember saved settings - always opens on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296671
<mok0> zzzz
<persia> Well, say something interesting then, and people will awaken
<mok0> zzzz... what?
<persia> See :)
<persia> Dunno.  Which bug are you working on?
<persia> Personally, I was glad to see the submitter of bug #159905 come back and say it was fixed in intrepid.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 159905 in koffice "Kword makes characters disappear in Japanese text" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159905
<mok0> Oh, I'm working on a whole bunch of bugs associated with torque
<persia> But then, I'm mostly catching up on mail now, rather than chasing bugs.  Lots of this is bugmail, but that's incidental.
<persia> Cool!  Package-specific review is always fun.
<mok0> There's pride in it too... I maintain the package :-)
<mok0> ... and I want my bug counts to be zero...
<DarkKnight> hey i always wanted to know how i can learn the coding and fix bugs to improve launchpad....can anyone tell me where to start from
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix is one place that covers some of that.
<persia> My suggestion would be to find a bug, and try to track down what causes it by reading the code.
<persia> You'll learn a lot about the language by trying to read it, and it's often more fun to start with investigation than to learn how to write "Hello World".
<DarkKnight> persia; okk...ya i just started that resently; i wanted 2 start understanding how each code could work for the system
<DarkKnight> persia; there r different files in different directories...which i dont even know....do i have to go through something like system administration??
<persia> DarkKnight, I'm in a meeting now, but if you've a specific bug, and a specific package, I can spend some time looking at it with you in a while (maybe 45 minutes).
<persia> Generally there's a Makefile or setup.py or something that explains how the source code is converted into the program, which can help you track things down.
<DarkKnight> persia; yes i do have a bug...but i m not specifying that i want 2 learn how to fix only my bug...i just wanted to explore into this....
<DarkKnight> persia; and not only that I read somewhere that if we have to get into the development team; we have to fix bugs
<persia> DarkKnight, Right.  I think it's best to learn by doing, so if you've an example, we can look at that, and you can use that same procedure on the next one.
<DarkKnight> persia; my bug is at  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/299007
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299007 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[945G] A screen resolution problem of obtaining 1024x768" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DarkKnight> persia; my bug is posted at  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/299007
<persia> OK.  When I'm free, we can look at it.  Download the source in advance.
<persia> DarkKnight, Sorry.  Took longer than I expected.  I'm grabbing the source now.  You still have time?
<DarkKnight> ya
<DarkKnight> persia; ya
<persia> DarkKnight, Unfortunately, I've another meeting just starting in a few seconds (Thursdays are meeting days for me).
<DarkKnight> persia; no probs;;
<BUGabundo> is this depency prob interessing to any one ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/74770/
<DarkKnight> persia; shall we meet on saturday or sunday
<persia> DarkKnight, Saturday probably works for me.  Depending on your timezone, Sunday might not.
<DarkKnight> persia; wat's ur country
<persia> DarkKnight, I'm in UTC+9
<DarkKnight> UTC??
<DarkKnight> mine is GMT+5:30
<persia> In that case, Saturday, or Sunday evening works for me.
<DarkKnight> wats UTC.......
<angusthefuzz> GMT=UTC=Coordinated Universal Time
<nhandler> angusthefuzz: Isn't that only true for part of the year?
<persia> nhandler, No, it's true about once every 9 years.  The rest of the time GMT can differ from UTC by almost a second.
<angusthefuzz> nhandler: not according to wiki?
<angusthefuzz> to quote: "For most common and legal-trade purposes, the fractional second difference between UTC and UT (GMT) is inconsequentially small, so UTC is often called GMT"
<DarkKnight> persia; so i think u r in the eastern asia;
<nhandler> angusthefuzz: Ok, I thought they had a larger difference between them for part of the year.
<krychek> geez: bug 300298
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300298 in fortunes-pl "Holocaust "Jokes" in fortunes package" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300298
<krychek> holocaust jokes..
<Pici> ugh
<bddebian> Boo
<jjesse> don't cry i didn't mean to scare you :)
<bddebian> :)
 * persia suspects a new scaring tactic is required.  The bugs may have come to expect "Boo" and know that means it's feeding time.
<jjesse> lol
<bucket529> seb128: In bug 280325, who is your final comment meant for?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280325 in evolution "it is impossible to create a filter based on address, ecause it is impossible to select a folder to move filtered messages to" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280325
<seb128> bucket529: whoever reported the bug
<bucket529> seb128: That makes more sense, thanks.
<seb128> bucket529: having several issues listed through the comment doesn't make the bug easier to read or work on
<seb128> bucket529: I try to focus on the bug initially described usually, if there is an another issue that should be a new bug
<bucket529> seb128: That's why I asked.
<seb128> bucket529: I've added a new comment to clarify
<bucket529> seb128: Say, that's much clearer.
<seb128> I've be cleaning quite some bugs and tried to be quick but right the previous one was not really clear ;-)
<thekorn> calc, hi, where should user report bugs against the openoffice3 PPA package?
<thekorn> does ~openoffice-pkgs have a ML for this or something?
<calc> thekorn: report via regular way, using Help->Report a Bug, so it gets all the apport information
<bdmurray> calc: then they'll be mixed in with the other openoffice bugs right?
<beDrung> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> Hello
<bdrung> i wrote you yesterday that my membership in ubuntu-bugcontrol expires, but lp was down
<bdmurray> bdrung: right, thanks for the reminder
<thekorn> calc, ok, but how do I indicate that this bug is related to the PPA package and not the one in the ubuntu repos
<angusthefuzz> nice
<angusthefuzz> (sorry, wrong window)
<bdrung> bdmurray: thx
<bdmurray> bdrung: thank you for helping out!
<calc> bdmurray: yea but 3.0 is going into jaunty asap anyway so its not too big of an issue
<calc> thekorn: you can add [ppa] to the beginning of the report if you want, but the apport information also helps to make that somewhat obvious at least
<calc> thekorn: actually adding something like [ppa] at the beginning of the subject line would be helpful
 * calc is trying to get jaunty working enough to even compile OOo
<calc> seems to be in a lot of churn still
<thekorn> calc, thank you
<linkmaster03> is it really supposed to take 18 days for anyone to respond to my bug report on launchpad
<hggdh> linkmaster03, it may -- we depend heavily on free contributors
<hggdh> what bug is it?
<linkmaster03> i know everyone is volunteers i'm grateful, just wondering: 292728
<hggdh> bug 292728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292728 in ubuntu "Switching to TTY from GNOME goes back to GNOME" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292728
<linkmaster03> someone marked it as new then i've had no activity since then
<hggdh> it is automatically masked as new when you file it
<linkmaster03> oh
<linkmaster03> i thought it started at undecided
<hggdh> on bugzilla, yes, not on launchpad
<hggdh> but yes, I can confirm it
<linkmaster03> so should i just keep waiting?
<hggdh> yes... I will confirm it, but I am not sure of what additional data may be required.
<hggdh> I am not sure it should be assigned to the Canonical kernel team though
<linkmaster03> i couldn't find a gnome team
<linkmaster03> ok unassigned
<linkmaster03> thanks for confirming
<hggdh> it is better in this case to leave it unassigned... also, we have to find a package for it
<linkmaster03> yeah i didn't have a clue as where to find the package
<linkmaster03> since it was in the intrepid upgrade with tons of updates
<RAOF> hggdh, linkmaster03: I seem to remember that behaivour previously was due to a consolekit bug.
<hggdh> RAOF, I will reassign it to consolekit, then, thanks. A regression?
<RAOF> I think so.  Searching the consolekit bugs will likely net you either a fix released bug or an open duplicate with the same behaviour.
<hggdh> will look, thanks
<hggdh> yay, bingo. bug 271962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271962 in consolekit "VT-switching from X returns you to X the first time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271962
<hggdh> will set as a duplicate -- linkmaster03, that's for you
<linkmaster03> hggdh: thanks!
<hggdh> welcome, linkmaster03 . Sometimes we need a bit of a shove ;-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-21
<angusthefuzz> does someone know whether bug 300524 is spam, or does it mean something to someone?
<ubottu> Bug 300524 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/300524 is private
<angusthefuzz> there are about 5 of them like it
<angusthefuzz> oh weird, the are gone now
<angusthefuzz> forbidden
<hggdh> angusthefuzz, this probably means they were opened via apport; until apport processes the bugs, they will be restricted
<angusthefuzz> hggdh: they just contained a long string and were against blueprints
<hggdh> angusthefuzz, 300524 is indeed weird
<angusthefuzz> hggdh: there are a lot of them in the announcements channel
<angusthefuzz> 300478-300482
<bdmurray> yesterday I duped a bunch of that person's bugs to their first reported one 299998
<hggdh> bdmurray, perhaps we should ask for the user to be blocked?
<bdmurray> hggdh: yeah, you might check in #launchpad
<hggdh> will do
<bdmurray> they were a bit busy yesterday so I just duped them
<angusthefuzz> hggdh: do you think its an apport bug, and the user doesnt know about the bugs?
<angusthefuzz> hggdh: some type of new malware for ubuntu
<hggdh> angusthefuzz, no, it is not. It is spam. the #launchpad ppl say they have already blocked this sucker at least twice
<angusthefuzz> hggdh: I cant believe i triaged one of those spam bugs, haha
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> when in doubt, follow the rules...
<hggdh> I think you did the right thing
<mjreged> Hey, i have KRDC kde4 installed in my Ubuntu 8.04 x64  it's full of bugs and unstable, compared to kdrc 3.5, i always wondered why would krdc 4 be even available from ubuntu repo if it's in such a bad state.
<Hobbsee> mjreged: upstream don't support kde3 anymore.
<Hobbsee> also, the 8.10 packages are more stable than the 8.04 packages (they're more recent)
<Hobbsee> (as a general answer)
<yuriy> hmm in my experience, krdc in kde4 is in much better shape than in 3.5
<mjreged> i have both version installed i ended up using 3.5 version, rdp is bugy, specially when i connect to a vriarity of remote computers 3 win servers, 2 linux boxes
<mjreged> but yeah i guess once i upgrade to 8.10 i will have more stable version
<mjreged> Anyway thanks for the response, see ya
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning
<mr-russ> good evening
<hggdh> seb128, ping
<seb128> hggdh: hello
<hggdh> hi. I am still building the test packages for Evo
<hggdh> last patch for migration fails to apply and (after correcting) to compile
<hggdh> so I noted upstream on that
<hggdh> (sorry, this is Evo)
<seb128> ok, thanks for your work on those changes
<hggdh> welcome
<snap-l> If this patch contains a fix for crashing evo when emptying IMAP trash, thanks in advance. :)
<hggdh> snap-l, no, it does not... what bug is this?
<snap-l> It's in GNOME's bugzilla.
<hggdh> not here?
<hggdh> anyway, do you have the bug #?
<snap-l> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=544438
<ubottu> Gnome bug 544438 in BugBuddyBugs "crash in Evolution Mail and Calendar: Attempting to expunge al..." [Critical,Resolved: duplicate]
<hggdh> thanks
<snap-l> np
<hggdh> snap-l, yes, this has just been fixed on trunk
<seb128> hggdh: are you sure, srag comment suggest it has been fixed to stable too?
<hggdh> seb128, yes, but I do not see a commit on stable. I will check on the SVN
<joumetal> Any ideas to bug 59160?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59160 in malone "Tags box and search results differ in their bug counts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59160
<hggdh> yes, it is on 2.24-svn
<hggdh> so... snap-l, you should have a fixed version in a few
<snap-l> Cool. Thanks. (Though I've happily moved to Thunderbird. :) )
<snap-l> Still, I tend to be the canary for these sorts of problems.
<hggdh> don't we all ;-)
<MrKanister> hello there
<MrKanister> I just have a question: If I linked a bug upstream, does it than has to be set to "triaged"?
<kion> hi, why there is not the file /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf in intrepid Ibex? Thanks
<james_w> MrKanister: that is a common thing to do.
<MrKanister> james_w: Thanks you
<kees> pedro_: heya, have you seen this reported anywhere: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533782 ?  I can't find a bug report for it
<kees> (and I'm seeing it on my wife's machine, but haven't been able to hunt down the cause yet)
<seb128> kees: is there anything displayed on the desktop? you don't use the user directory = desktop option?
<kees> seb128: yeah, everything is there, but I have to explicitly tell the Desktop folder to refresh to see changes
<kees> where-as on my machine, if I touch or rm a file in ~/Desktop, it appear/disappears immediately
<seb128> if you open the desktop directory in a browser view you get the same issue?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> the bug is not clear, that's only a refresh issue for changes?
<kees> yeah, if I open a browser, I get the same (stale view)
<seb128> ie, doing ctrl-r makes those being displayed?
<kees> right, and a ctrl-r fixes it
<seb128> try to run gvfs-monitor-dir on the directory
<seb128> and see if changes are listed
<kees> one sec
<seb128> the issue is specific to this directory?
<seb128> or you only noticed it there because that's the desktop view too
<kees> okay, so Desktop shows view, I touch "cow" and nothing happens.  I launch Places/Desktop and it seems to auto-refresh.
<seb128> and gvfs-monitor-dir shows the changes?
<kees> hrm, after starting naut that first time, now it's updating automatically
<kees> but on initial login, it's not working
<seb128> weird
<kees> gvfs-monitor-dir shows it currently (but it's working currently)
<seb128> and when you get the issue that's specific to the desktop one?
<seb128> or if you get the same on any other directory?
<seb128> it might be worth looking to .xsession-errors too if there any useful error there
<seb128> I don't think I've read other bugs about this issue yet
<kees> seb128: I'll try to gather more details when my wife lets me log her out -- she's currently working on stuff.  :P
<seb128> kees: the forum post could be a different issue, the directory names are localized and the guy could be using desktop where the directory actually used is the localized name and not the english one
<kees> okay, cool.  it was the closest mention of this behavior that I could find.  :P
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> do you tweak your wife computer for security reasons? ;-)
<seb128> the desktop is not in a password protected directory or something which could cause trouble to nautilus? ;-)
<kees> seb128: nope, though /home is over NFS (but that's true on my desktop too, and I don't see this issue)
<pedro__> damn connection :-/
<pedro__> kees, seb128 I've found a similar one upstream http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=557550
<ubottu> Gnome bug 557550 in Desktop "Nautilus does not update icons on file creation by external program" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> pedro__: no useful information there though
<atheros5007> Escriba el texto aqufffd....hola
<atheros5007> hola
<atheros5007> tengo un problema con una tarjeta inalambrica atheros la cual no la reconoce el ubuntu
<atheros5007> alguien sabe algo?
<bucket529> Could somebody please change bug 300472 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'? Thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300472 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Equalizer" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300472
<bdmurray> bucket529: done
<bdmurray> I've updated the launchpad greasemonkey script for adding tags to bug reports to display certain tags depending on the package or the project the bug is related to.  I could use some help populating the tags list.
<bdmurray> ogasawara: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/193970/comments/84 true?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 193970 in linux "iwl3945 | iwl4965: Wireless can't be activated after disabling kill switch" [Medium,In progress]
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I believe the patch was only for iwl4965
<bdmurray> ogasawara: okay, that's the behavior I'm experiencing
<ogasawara> bdmurray: you've been able to get the 2.6.27-10 kernel?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: for some reason I thought it was still making it's way into -proposed
<bdmurray> ogasawara: I need 2.6.27-10? there is no indication of that in the bug
<ogasawara> bdmurray: yup, that patch is only in the -10 upload
<ogasawara> bdmurray: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'll post a comment to the bug
<bdmurray> ogasawara: okay and I'll be more patient
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I made the same mistake when I saw pitti had commented it was available for testing
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-22
<Ryan52> erm. why is Bug 137526 private?
<ubottu> Bug 137526 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/137526 is private
<Ryan52> maybe I have bugs mixed up, though...since I can't really tell anymore :P
<james_w> Ryan52: did you just submit it through apport?
<Ryan52> oh, no, was it just submitted.
<Ryan52> if so, then my mistake. I thought it was a bug that was already there that just became private.
<james_w> no
<james_w> I can see it
<Ryan52> okay.
<james_w> I believe it's someone doing stuff wrong
<james_w> It doesn't look private
<james_w> but I am relucatant to open it up
<james_w> I'm going to alert the launchpad folks to the user, as it is the second time I have seen odd behaviour
<Ryan52> okay, thanks.
<james_w> I think that they are testing the launchpad API and not being sensible about it
<james_w> Ryan52: thanks for bringing it up
<nellery> is bug 300914 from the same guy that has been spamming reports recently?
<ubottu> Bug 300914 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/300914 is private
<Hobbsee> nellery: probably.  they haven't actually managed to properly deactivate the account.
<nellery> Hobbsee: so best to mark them all invalid?
<Hobbsee> nellery: so far, people are hoping that the LOSAs are going tobe able to do a mass revert.
<nellery> Hobbsee: okay
<Hobbsee> debian bug #445204
<ubottu> Debian bug 445204 in rss-glx "rss-glx: screensavers consume 100% CPU" [Normal,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/445204
<Hobbsee> man...
<Hobbsee> If anyone wanted something to triage, the bugs on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rss-glx would be great!
<Ryan52> can somebody set some bug importances for me? here's my list (bugnumber => suggested_importance_level): 105078 => low, 105082 => low, 276517 => low, 276525 => low, 276529 => medium, 276530 => low, 293240 => medium
<Ryan52> and, can somebody change the status on 276534 to wont fix instead of invalid. I knew there was a won't fix, but not seeing it in the list made me think I was wrong...and now I figured out that there is a status called wont't fix, but I just don't have permission to use it. -_-
 * Ryan52 goes to send an application to join the ubuntu-bugcontrol team, so that he doesn't have to do this again.
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> is bugs.kde.org working for anyone?
<BUGabundo> I would like to upstream a new bug I created on LP
<BUGabundo> but it seems to fail when creating a new bug
<BUGabundo> persia: have a nice vacation!
<Ryan52> okay, sleep time for me...
<BUGabundo> guud nite Ryan
<BUGabundo> guud nite Ryan52
<maxriskfactor> I reported a bug on launchpad, but can anyone help me to classify the package to which it belongs?
<BUGabundo> maxriskfactor: what bug is it?
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/299188 this is the bug report
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 299188 in ubuntu "Laptop hardware buttons for sound doesnt work when there is a drop down menu" [Undecided,New]
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, When I right-click on desktop or have Application or Places drop down box, and then try to change the volume of the speaker via button on my laptop, its fails
<BUGabundo> ahh maxriskfactor
<BUGabundo> I see what you mean
<BUGabundo> I guess that's a metacity bug
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, but I dont have any desktop effects enabled
<BUGabundo> if any menu dropdown is choosen lots of other common actions will fail to work
<BUGabundo> metacity is the 2D window manager!
<BUGabundo> not the compiz one (emerald)
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, I confused between metacity and emerald :P
<maxriskfactor> but this should not happen, sound +/- should happen in background
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> so should Firefox allow you to change windows when you have a new link being write on the awsome bar
<BUGabundo> its so annoying!
<BUGabundo> try that
<maxriskfactor> FAILED! :(
<BUGabundo> reporting now
<BUGabundo> please confirme it once I have it up
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, confirming the Firefox problem?
<BUGabundo> didn't you just said it failed?
<maxriskfactor> yes, it didnt allow me to switch windows using Alt+Tab when Awesome bar was showing its awesomeness
<BUGabundo> yeah
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, so should i change the package to metacity of that bug?
 * BUGabundo steals maxriskfactor description
<BUGabundo> I already did file your bug
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, changed it or made another?
<BUGabundo> already there
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/22199
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 22199 in firefox "Firefox steals Alt-Tab whilst in URL completion drop-down" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> I set the package for your bug
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, Thanks! :)
<BUGabundo> hope QA team agrees with me
<maxriskfactor> I dont have much idea of bugs being fixed
<maxriskfactor> but will the developers pay attention to such bugs?
<BUGabundo> they do, sure1
<maxriskfactor> i have only being reproducing bugs and reporting them on launchpad till now
<maxriskfactor> or assigning packages to bugs which have not been assigned packages, but only for those bugs, which i understand
<BUGabundo> you lost me there
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, didnt get what you mean by "You lost me there"
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> we both got lost with each other talks!
<BUGabundo> I also don't get what you are talking about
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, yeah.... were you busy with something else?
<BUGabundo> many chanels, email, feeds, and 2 BTS
<BUGabundo> lol
<maxriskfactor> :)
<serial> I have a bug report for mouse tweaks (accsessiblity)
<serial> but i am total newb
<maxriskfactor> serial, what's the problem?
<BUGabundo> eheh maxriskfactor now you are on the other side of things... lol
<serial> when I activate "trigger secoundary click by holding primary button" in  accessibility, the mouse goes interlaced transparent and distorted
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, trying my hands too, help this guy out... am also trying
<serial> re-login and reboot fixes the mouse appearance, but the right-click is not working, even though its still checked in the sccessibility GUI
<serial> soory for my newbness, I am using a Macbook Pro and Ibex
<maxriskfactor> serial, that would furthur complicate the situation.... I think some expert can help you out better
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> it goes above my head too
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, my mouse config anf mouse accessibility doesnt work.... just says opening... and doesnt open, so i cant reproduce
<serial> aight but is there anywhere I can read how to report a bug properly? I could probably figure out how to log the process from terminal and get some code-dumps from GNOME if I just have a tut
<BUGabundo> serial: when you start to create a but
<BUGabundo> *bug
<BUGabundo> there is a link to a wiki page
<BUGabundo> with all the info you need
<maxriskfactor> serial, Logs can be accessed from System>Administration>System Log
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, what section of Logs should I check for mouse and keyboard logs?
<serial> create a bug?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, I tried Xorg.0.log , nothing shown there
<BUGabundo> dmesg?
<maxriskfactor> serial, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, trying
<maxriskfactor> serial, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<serial> thanks, you have been most helpful.
<serial> Have a nice weekend! :)
<maxriskfactor> serial, :)
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, that's too useless.... looks like basic input devices like keyboard and mouse arnt logged
<BUGabundo> syslog?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> . /var/log/ should have all you need
<BUGabundo> even if you have to grep it
<BUGabundo> lOL
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, tried syslog and messages in the beginng and still found nothing
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, I do tail -f /var/log/syslog  so that even new updates to log can be shown in rel time
<BUGabundo> what are u trying to find?
<BUGabundo> yeah that a way to do it
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, when I open mouse settings, it shows Opening Mouse and nothing comes after that
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> that's another stuff
<BUGabundo> and I doubt it gets logged
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, I also doubt that it gets logged... those are too basic things, the log would get spammed with such events
<BUGabundo> yah
<maxriskfactor> BUGabundo, had a nice time meeting you. Thanks a lot...
<maxriskfactor> I need to goto study.... Exams on head
<BUGabundo> bye
<Hobbsee> bug 243719
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243719 in rss-glx "libopenal-dev is missing the .la file" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243719
<BUGabundo> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hummm that lib isn't strange to me
<BUGabundo> why is that?
<DarkKnight> persia; u ther??
<Flimm> I've uploaded a fix for a bug in my PPA, should I change the status of the bug report?
<savvas> should bugs about wiki.ubuntu.com be linked to the moin (Ubuntu) source?
<persia> DarkKnight, Yes.
<persia> Flimm: If you've a fixed in a PPA, please also attach a patch to the bug.  "Triaged" is the correct status.
<persia> savvas, Depends on the class of bug.  If it's a moin bug, probably.  If it's something odd specifically about wiki.ubuntu.com, probably not.  Dunno where those are really supposed to go though.
<savvas> persia: I had reported a bug about wiki.ubuntu.com before to the ubuntu-website project, but it was marked as invalid
<savvas> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/moin/+bug/300997
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 300997 in moin "monthcalendar on ubuntu wikis - unattractive brown/red colours" [Undecided,New]
<savvas> this is the new one
<savvas> it's really specific to the wiki at ubuntu, since someone has changed the hardcoded css colours to that ugly red :P
<persia> Then that's not a bug against moin.
<persia> So that one's invalid too.
<persia> Maybe you need an RT ticket?
<savvas> darn
<savvas> how we get that?
<savvas> *how do
<savvas> ah now I see your point, the older one was really relevant to the moinmoin software
<savvas> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/moin/+bug/157385
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 157385 in moin "moinmoin - Ubuntu wiki doesn't support links besides http://" [Low,Fix released]
<persia> Right.
<persia> I just have no idea how to report issues with the configuration of moin on wiki.ubuntu.com
<persia> If it's an issue with the software, or the default configuration, the bug belongs there.
<persia> If it's specific to the configuration, it needs to go to the wiki.ubuntu.com admins (and I'm not sure who that would be).
<savvas> so it's not for ubuntu-website ?
<savvas> you know what's the weird thing? even the loco teams have their wikis registered as projects, the ubuntu website seems to be set as a whole in one project
<savvas> you know what? I'll leave them both there, perhaps the problem is in the moinmoin wiki package in ubuntu as well, I can't pinpoint it right now with all that css
<savvas> If no-one replies in the next 4-5 days, I'll contact the rt admins as you said and set the bug as invalid
<persia> I thought you said that the ubuntu-website team rejected a bug against the wiki before.
<persia> Maybe there ought be an ubuntu-wiki project?
<persia> Only issue is that most of the reported "bugs" will probably just be edits, which people could just do.
<Rocket2DMn> You are looking to file a bug against wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Rocket2DMn> You could just not file it against a package, you could also probably file it against ubuntu-website or ubuntu-doc
<persia> Rocket2DMn, Yes, but against the configuration: not the software, and not the content.
<persia> ubuntu-doc is a good idea.
<Rocket2DMn> yeah, there really isnt a specific team/package for wiki.ubuntu.com
<Rocket2DMn> ubuntu-doc primilary does help.ubuntu.com and the /community section
<Rocket2DMn> since Canonical hosts the wiki, ubuntu-website might fly,too
<persia> Well, ubuntu-website isn't all canonical folk either.
<persia> But someone on that team probably can redirect to the appropriate procedure for asking the admins to look at the settings.
<Rocket2DMn> ive seen wiki bugs filed against both teams
<savvas> why don't they separate the ubuntu-website to the appropriate sections? ubuntu.com-website wiki.ubuntu.com-website help.ubuntu.com-website etc
<persia> savvas, Maybe not enough bugs to make a difference.
<Rocket2DMn> the projects were probably created independently
<savvas> you're probably right, but sanity should be first priority :)
<savvas> I'll file a bug about that hehe
<BUGabundo> what's the prog/package that is used on the live cd installer?
<BUGabundo> I want to open an usabilty bug
<chrisccoulson> ubiquity?
<BUGabundo> maybe
<chrisccoulson> is your problem with the actual installer?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/301029
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 301029 in ubiquity "installer shows two password fields without explaing why" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> I'm at an install event
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's the correct package
<BUGabundo> and an user just asked why was there two fields!
<BUGabundo> is it clear chrisccoulson
<BUGabundo> ?
<persia> BUGabundo, The reason is to verify the input.  With only one input field, there's no way to check for typos, but yes, this could perhaps be made more clear.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, your bug report is clear i think
<persia> In the bug, please share that a user was asking, and as much information about the user's confusion as possible, to better inform the interface designers.
<bucket529> Could somebody please change bug 274453 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274453 in opencascade "[Feature Request] Support for netgen and gmsh" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274453
<BUGabundo> thanks for the input persia. enjoy your vacations, dude
<bucket529> ﻿Could somebody please change bug 274453 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'? (second request)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274453 in opencascade "[Feature Request] Support for netgen and gmsh" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274453
<Ryan52> that's fairly disappointing. nobody changed the statuses and importances that I asked for last night, and nobody responded to my request to be a bugcontrol member.
<Ryan52> I really don't get why these things are restricted.
<Ryan52> I mean, if somebody wants to do damage, they're gonna do it with words, not with importances. -_-
<Ryan52> but maybe I'm missing something.
<techno_freak> Ryan52, for every bug reporter his/her bug is of high priority, but it might not be so in the big picture. Hence we have bug control with a good experience of dealing and deciding what's important and how much.
<techno_freak> Ryan52, secondly, if you've submitted a request with 5 of your best triages, then you should get a reply soon. it usually takes some time and doesn't happen within a day or two.
<Ryan52> I understand that taking time, it's just sad that there's nobody here who is nice enough to use their power for me.
<pheeror> more funny is when you attach a paych and there is absolutely no respond
<Ryan52> well, for anybody who cares:
<Ryan52> 01:15 < Ryan52> can somebody set some bug importances for me? here's my list (bugnumber => suggested_importance_level): 105078 => low, 105082 => low, 276517 => low, 276525 => low, 276529 => medium, 276530 =>  low, 293240 => medium
<techno_freak> Ryan52, use power for?
<Ryan52> 01:22 -!- woody86 [n=steve@adsl-76-217-94-220.dsl.emhril.sbcglobal.net] has joined #ubuntu-bugs
<Ryan52> 01:28 < Ryan52> and, can somebody change the status on 276534 to wont fix instead of invalid. I knew there was a won't fix, but not seeing it in the list made me think I was wrong...and now I figured out that  there is a status called wont't fix, but I just don't have permission to use it. -_-
<Ryan52> techno_freak: that :)
<techno_freak> Ryan52, isn't there a reason for marking it invalid
<techno_freak> ?
<Ryan52> techno_freak: I did that. I shouldn't have. It's a perfectly fine bug report (nothing "invalid" about it), I just don't want to fix it.
<techno_freak> bug 276534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276534 in gstm "gstm should drop gaskpass and Depend: ssh-askpass" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276534
<Ryan52> and, I don't think I mentioned an importance for that one, but it should be Wishlist, as it's sort of a new feature. :)
<techno_freak> Ryan52, well, marking it as invalid moves it away from attention. marking it as new or confirmed, and giving out a reason for won't fix might help
<Ryan52> if you look at it, I said this:
<Ryan52> Since all of these bugs are extremely trivial to fix, I will just fix the bugs themselves and not replace gaskpass.
<Ryan52> Thanks, though. -- Ryan
<techno_freak> Ryan52, ya, just saw it. a bit of patience might help, am sure somebody will read through and make the change :)
<Ryan52> techno_freak: can't you? :D
<techno_freak> Ryan52, If I could, it would've got done by now ;)
<Ryan52> okay :(
<Ryan52> it's not so much that I don't have patience, but irc is not a very good way of asking for help like this, as people come and go, and people forget easily. so I ask every 8 hours or so to remind them :)
<techno_freak> Ryan52, well at most times, someone from bug control is awake and helps out instantly, i don't see much activity in other channels as well
<Ryan52> okay.
<Ryan52> I'll ask again in 8 hours, then give up and stop trying to help Ubuntu. cause I really don't care that much. -_-
<nhandler> Ryan52: What is the change you need?
<Ryan52> 01:15 < Ryan52> can somebody set some bug importances for me? here's my list (bugnumber => suggested_importance_level): 105078 => low, 105082 => low, 276517 => low, 276525 => low, 276529 => medium, 276530 =>  low, 293240 => medium
<Ryan52> 01:22 -!- woody86 [n=steve@adsl-76-217-94-220.dsl.emhril.sbcglobal.net] has joined #ubuntu-bugs
<Ryan52> 01:28 < Ryan52> and, can somebody change the status on 276534 to wont fix instead of invalid. I knew there was a won't fix, but not seeing it in the list made me think I was wrong...and now I figured out that  there is a status called wont't fix, but I just don't have permission to use it. -_-
<nhandler> Ryan52: Done. I'll trust your judgement (since you are the Original-Maintainer)
<Ryan52> yay! thanks so much! :)
<nhandler> You're welcome Ryan52
<nhandler> Thank you for your pacience
<nhandler> Ryan52: Was that the only thing you needed done?
<Ryan52> did you do these?
<Ryan52> 10:23 < Ryan52> 01:15 < Ryan52> can somebody set some bug importances for me? here's my list (bugnumber => suggested_importance_level): 105078 => low, 105082 => low, 276517 => low, 276525 => low, 276529 =>  medium, 276530 =>  low, 293240 => medium
 * Ryan52 only sees the "Wont fix" change
<nhandler> No, I didn't see that list
<nhandler> Give me a few minutes to go through it
<nhandler> Why would 105082 be low?
<Ryan52> seems like a "A cosmetic/usability issue that does not limit the functionality of an application" issue to me.
<Ryan52> (to quote the wiki page)
<nhandler> I don't know. I personally wouldn't consider having Esc close the application a bug. It was done intentionally. This bug report is asking for that feature to be changed. I personally would think of it more of a wishlist bug
<Ryan52> okay, ya, I suppose so. I was debating about that one.
<Ryan52> so ya, Wishlist is fine.
<nhandler> Ryan52: Is there a reason Ubuntu Bugs is subscribed to 276517?
<Ryan52> I didn't do it.
<nhandler> And why is 276529 meant to be medium?
<Ryan52> If it's honestly trying to ask that question, it would be quite confusing to not see the end.
<nhandler> I still think it would be Low. It isn't honestly affecting the usability. The bug just makes a question confusing.
<Ryan52> okay, go for it.
<nhandler> Ryan52: I think I got all of the bugs in your list
<Ryan52> yup, you did, thanks! :)
<nhandler> You're welcome
<Ryan52> gotta go, bye.
<nhandler> Bye Ryan52
<histo> Hello quick question. I've found a bug in yelp that has remerged with intrepid. The bug #112002 used to be around in fiesty and was fixed and closed.  So do I report a completely new bug? or do something else?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 112002 in yelp "Wrong url for the online search." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/112002
<invalidrecord> hi i think this is a bona fide bug, its keepin me stuck in the office unable to leave anyway http://www.pastie.org/321477 its an issue with apamor and bind from what i can tell
<histo> Alright well i marked the old bug as new and added a comment since no one is around hopefully this was proper.
<angusthefuzz> can someone please mark bug 301054 -> low.  I think it also needs to be upstreamed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301054 in firefox-3.0 "Title text longer than a certain amount will not show in Element Properties dialog box" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301054
<angusthefuzz> actually, bug 301052 can also be set to low importance
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301052 in gnome-games "Nibbles: pressing arrowkeys down and right make you lose control" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301052
<nellery> angusthefuzz: done!
<angusthefuzz> thanks nellery :-)
<nellery> no problem
<andresmujica> hey guys, how can i receive files via bluetooth from a nokia N95???
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu for support?
<andresmujica> hmm wrong channel sorry
<andresmujica> yeap... :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-11-23
<nellery> about 20 bug reports from that spammer today...
<Ryan52> can somebody change 276530 to medium priority as it *is* actually a security issue.
<Ryan52> ?
<Ryan52> err, not priority, but importance.
<stgraber> bug 276530
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276530 in gstm "gaskpass does not grab focus" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276530
<stgraber> Ryan52: looking
<stgraber> Ryan52: did you reproduce the bug ?
<Ryan52> no, but two people claim it is a bug, and I don't see any grabbing code in the source, so...ya.
<Ryan52> I haven't tried, either. :P
<stgraber> ok, set as triaged/medium
<Ryan52> oh. I meant to set it's status to "In Progess". *does that now*
<Ryan52> thanks.
<jander99> Hello.
<persia> Hey jander99
<jander99> I was wondering, does anyone know why Launchpad shows so many open bugs that are sometimes years old?
<persia> It shows all the bugs that were opened, and not closed.
<persia> Some of those should have been closed, but many are still present, and waiting to be fixed.
<jander99> It could just be me, but seeing 48000 open bugs is a little daunting when trying to search for one specific to any issues I might have.
<persia> jander99, Understandable, on the other hand, isn't it better to list all the things that are known bugs, so people can fix them, rather than hiding them?
<jander99> persia, please don't misunderstand me, but is there not some way maybe the community can help "clean up" the list?
<persia> jander99, Yep.  There are three or four ways.
<persia> First, is to go through the bugs, look for duplicates, help make sure they have enough information to understand, etc.
<persia> Second is to test the bugs: start with the version against which the bug is known to have applied, and test again with the current version (if it's different).
<persia> If you can reproduce the bug in the old version, but not in the new version, look through the changelogs, and make "Fix Released" while trying to document which version fixes it.
<persia> Third is to dig into the bugs, understand exactly what is wrong, and make sure that this information is widely distributed.
<persia> This might mean also testing against Debian, and reporting to Debian (and linking the bug) if present in Debian.
<persia> It might also mean testing the newest version or not-yet-released snapshot from the developers, and reporting the bug to the development site if present in the development version.
<persia> (and linking it to the current bug).
<persia> Fourth is to try to prepare a patch for the bug, and get it into the repositories.
<persia> jander99, And anyone is welcome to help with any of those :)  We've a bunch of people who do most of this, called "The Bug Squad".  You can find links to lots of information about this team in the /topic for this channel.
<persia> Feel free to jump in, and if you've any questions, this is the place to ask.
<jander99> persia, thanks.  my expertise is in web development, not so much with compiled languages.  I wouldn't mind spending some time trying to search for duplicates and just generally clean out some cruft.  I would assume launchpad is a moderated system, in that making changes to the status of a bug has to be approved?
<persia> Well, there's no approval or moderation process.  Certain features do have ACLs.
<persia> But for Ubuntu bugs, anyone is able to adjust status, except to certain reserved statuses.
<jander99> persia, thanks, alot of good information.  But looking for bugs has now side tracked me to filling out a feature request or launchpad, ha.
<persia> heh.  Happens to many of us :)
<jander99> persia, when sorting by "oldest first" it seems to be oldest by submit-date. If that's correct, would the ability to sort by last update be useful?
 * persia thought that was already possible
<jander99> I'm trying to find out if it is or not before I submit a blueprint.
<persia> I wouldn't recommend submitting blueprints against LP.
<persia> Better to file bugs.
<persia> Anyway, "least recently changed" and "most recently changed" are probably what you want (and present for me at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs)
<persia> jander99, Anyway, to expand on my previous comment, there are three classes of things tracked by launchpad: "answers", "bugs", and "blueprints".
<jander99> persia, ah ha, great. saves me time.
<persia> "answers" are best used when someone isn't sure about something, or needs help getting something done.  Sometimes these are bugs, and sometimes they are just support requests.
<persia> "bugs" are best used when someone is sure there is a problem "it crashed, this should be like that, etc.".  This is used by people discovering things, people doing things, and people requesting things.
<persia> "blueprints" is best used to describe something one is doing as an individual or a team.
<persia> A blueprint might fix several bugs, or it might be unrelated to bugs.
<jander99> persia, okay I see.  so in my case, had there not been a sorting option, better to say its a bug in the available sorting feature rather than suggesting its a completely new feature
<persia> There's a couple thousand blueprints registered against Ubuntu because people wanted some feature, but as they didn't actually have any plans to implement it, it gets messy, and hard to use for much.
<persia> jander99, Right.  Or use a bug to request a completely new feature.  It would be a "Wishlist" bug.  If it's small, someone can just fix it.  If it's big, someone might use a blueprint to track the discussion better.
<jander99> persia, indeed. I've been working on a blueprint for better hardware submission for the better part of a year, I actually wrote up an entry on brainstorn but I wasn't very precise.
<persia> "better hardware submission"?  You mean hwdb-type stuff?
<jander99> persia, yes, something more smolt-like.
<jander99> persia, so far its more of a "grand idea" in my head to help unite alot of different distributions together using Smolt so the kernel folks can see what needs more TLC in drivers and such.
<persia> jander99, Ah.  That's a bigger project :)  Good luck with it.
<persia> Clear descriptions, and building an implementation team are usually the core parts to make a spec successful.
<jander99> persia, well, once i have a better thought out idea I'm sure I'll be lobbying in a few #ubuntu channels and probably the #fedora channel too.  Believe me, I get all kinds of crazy ideas, but no time to become too impassioned with them right now.
<jander99> persia, thanks for your time. I hope to soon have some more time to devote to contributing to Ubuntu.
<DarkKnight> hey this is for a friend of mine...in windows..how will u detect the motherboard no...  i mean somthin like D945GCL
<Xan3> i have a problem with virtualbox in jaunty, befor open a bug i want are sure that are bug and no my error
<Xan3> anyone can listen me?
<persia> Xan3, What's the problem?
<Xan3> ok, thz
<Xan3> so. if i try to start vm with virtualbox i recive a error that tell to me that i need to do "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" in console
<Xan3> but in jaunty /etc/init.d/vboxdrv doesent exists
<persia> Xan3, Yep.  Looks like a bug.  I'd say it was part of an incomplete fix to bug #293109
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293109 in virtualbox-ose "Purging virtualbox-ose after installation of virtualbox-2.0 fails: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv exists during rc.d purge" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293109
<persia> I'd suggest opening a new bug about this.
<persia> Thanks for testing jaunty so early in the cycle to catch things like this.
<Xan3> i have saw that page but they are "fix releases"
<Xan3> so i open new bug?
<persia> Right.
<Xan3> ok thzzzz
<persia> That bug is fixed, but the fix seems to have triggered this new bug, which sounds like a combination of things: one that it's not starting by default, and another that the error message produced is almost certainly wrong.
<Xan3> ok
<persia> It's probably worth mentioning 293109 in your new bug report, as why the bug isn't that the file doesn't exist, but rather that the error message is unhelpful, and that the program isn't starting.
<Xan3> "but rather that the error message is unhelpful" ?
<persia> RIght.  The fact that the file isn't there is clearly intentional.
<persia> The error message you are getting is completely useless.
<Xan3> persia but doesent works....
<persia> That would be the part about "not starting by default".  I do hope it's in the bug report.
<Awsoonn> I need some help guys, are there any packages taht need some espesially heavy triaging?
<Awsoonn> I'm trying to put out a plan for Hugday for december, get things organized a bit more than just randomwly choosing packages :)
<persia> Awsoonn, You could have an apport day.
<persia> Track down apport crashes: find those with failed traces, and get them closed.
<Awsoonn> persia: right on, I'll add that one to the list, :)
<persia> Find those with good traces, and do a code-inspection for a text description of the bug.
<persia> Awsoonn, Another interesting target might be ubuntu-local packages: find all the packages in Ubuntu and not in Debian, and chase those bugs.
<Awsoonn> *nods*
<persia> There also seem to still be 122 bugs targeted at feisty.  These probably need review: either to be retargeted or to be verified as closeable.
<persia> Another idea would be to do a day for patch integration: there's lots of bugs with patches out there.  Perhaps have a day where a couple people offer a quick -classroom session on testing/applying/requesting upload for patches every 4-6 hours, and people chase the list of bugs with the patch flag set.
<Awsoonn> I really like that Idea! that would probably get some more turnout since people would get to learn asomethign new out of the deal
 * Awsoonn writes that down
<persia> Just need 4-6 people to run the test/apply/upload sessions, and to work with the -classroom crew on scheduling.
<persia> Something else we used to do for fun was keyword bugdays.
<persia> One of my favorite was "time".
<persia> Basically, pick a word, and do a bugsearch with the word.  Find one with about the right number of bugs.
<persia> Then you try to get all those bugs processed.
<Awsoonn> :) I've never even thougth about that, we coudl have soem fun there
<Awsoonn> I knwe I wouldnt regret asking in #bugs for some help :)
<persia> Hrm.  "time" was fun then, but now it gets 8432 results.  I'm guessing you want somwhere in the 300-500 range for a good bugday.
<Awsoonn> heh, I try to keep it under 200 usually
<Awsoonn> turnout isn't quite as strong as it once was :(
<persia> That small?
<persia> Hrm.  Defintely needs something to get it interesting.
<Awsoonn> normal day include 4-5 people touching a handful of bugs
<persia> "Days of the week" might be an interesting theme.
<persia> How are you tracking this?
<Awsoonn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning
<persia> Bugsquad throughput seems to run 2500-3000 bugs weekly.
<Awsoonn> feel free to add anythign you think of
<persia> If you're only getting a claimed "4-5" people chasing bugs, I think something isn't right about how you are keeping track.
<persia> Oh.  Yeah.  All the recent ones have been boring.  No wonder you get so little official turnout.
<persia> lots of people chasing a package often isn't fun.
<persia> Also, there doesn't seem to be a lot of differentiation from other days.
<persia> So there's no incentive to work on stuff that day as opposed to any other.
<persia> They also seem remarkably frequent.
<persia> When it's once or twice a month, people might schedule their time around it.
<persia> When it's once or twice a week, it's hard to explain why those days are better than others for bugwork.
<Awsoonn> that's an otption too
<Awsoonn> I've got to take off here, but please do add your ideas, or mail me with some more thoughts [dereck@gmail.com], Thanks persia!
<persia> Awsoonn, That's enough for now :)
<ryanakca> bug 17601
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 17601 in xterm "[xterm] add better charclass map" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/17601
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-16
<phenom> After the Karmic upgrade I now get a "critical" bug as described in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8323583#post8323583
<phenom> Any help?
<micahg1> phenom: do you have the same hardware?
<phenom> micahg, no
<micahg> so, when you switch to tty1, you get the flashing cursors?
<phenom> Let me ssh in to it, and grab specs
<phenom> yes micahg
<phenom> It's not a cursor. But an underline char.
<phenom> And as described,, when I type I can see the chars I type "only" throughout the screen in the wierd pattern.
<phenom> weird* even
<eduardo_> Hello, want to report a bug in ubuntu 9.10
<phenom> :/ I can't ssh in to it.
<eduardo_> Computer: toshiba p500
<eduardo_> Problem: when installing WiFI driver, computer after a while shutdown without any error message
<eduardo_> Driver taken from here http://forum.novatech.co.uk/showthread.php?t=15068
<eduardo_> The computer just turn off, when uninstall driver, it comes to normally
<micahg> phenom: I'd say file a bug
<micahg> brb
<micahg1> phenom: I'd say file against linux, ubuntu-bug linux
<phenom> micahg, I just did
<phenom> It would take me a full day to file bug reports on all the problems I've had after the upgrade.
<phenom> This is very frustrating.
<phenom> I just noticed if I hold keys like say backspace it won;t autoscroll. I have to keep hitting backspace.
<micahg> phenom: we can't fix them if we don't know about them
<phenom> micahg, I understand. But I fear a complete reinstall of Hardy or Debian Lenny is in order in my case.
<micahg> ok, but you might want to submit the bugs before that so that they get fixed for lucid
<micahg> the more reports we get now, the better we can make lucid
<micahg> lucid is going to be an LTS
<phenom> Yea,, I think the focus needs to be on stability.
<phenom> I've had more and more problems since Fiesty.
<micahg> that's one of the main goals and we're doing a few things to enhance that
<micahg> sync from debian testing, longer beta cycle
<micahg> if you have time, we can always use help
<virtuald> I hope you'll patch 100 papercuts again if you haven't come up with something even better
<kklimonda> have we managed to close all 100 paper cuts btw?
<micahg> kklimonda: there are currently 461 bugs open in that project
<kklimonda> micahg: but a 100 was milestoned for 9.10
<micahg> kklimonda: you can see on the bottom right the status: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/
<phenom> Yea. The whole philosophy of "Just works" and "Quick release dates" begs for issues.
<phenom> I'll try to file more reports.
<micahg> phenom: thanks
<micahg> phenom: more time would equal either older software or more bugs
<phenom> But problem is, I have found reports filed a long time back for problems I've had, with no fix.
<darizzle1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/483366 is a usability/feature request i believe
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483366 in sudo "[Enh] Tell users when opening terminal for the first time about sudo password input" [Undecided,New]
<darizzle1> how to modify?
<darizzle1> nick darizzle
<darizzle1> name darizzle
<micahg> phenom: bring them up in here during the day
<darizzle1> !name darizzle
<ubot4> Factoid 'name darizzle' not found
<phenom> Like, an annoying system beep when I shut down.
<darizzle1> how do i change my name
<darizzle1> i forgot irc command
<micahg> darizzle1:  /nick USERNAME
<phenom> That has happened on 2 ubuntu systems since the Jaunty upgrade.
<micahg> darizzle1: as for wishlist, you mention it in here and someone from bug-control takes care of it
<darizzle> thx
<darizzle> micahg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/483366
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483366 in sudo "[Enh] Tell users when opening terminal for the first time about sudo password input" [Undecided,New]
<phenom> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1130024.html
<darizzle> the system beep at shutdown was fixed for me in karmic
<phenom> I get a series of annoying system beeps when I shut down etc
<darizzle> used to do it in jaunty
<phenom> ahh.
<micahg> darizzle: that's most likely a won't fix, but I'll wishlist it
<phenom> I noticed that under System tab on the top toolbar, I have no icons. Like the lil life raft for help and support etc. But they are there for the other tabs, applications/places etc.
<micahg> darizzle: done
<darizzle> yea its like standard unix behavior
<darizzle> i didn't log it
<micahg> phenom: bug 407621
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "(design decision) Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons, system menu" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407621
<nigel_nb> under what package does freeze during boot get logged under?
<phenom> ahh haa micahg, that fixed me up.
<micahg> nigel_nb: what part of boot
<nigel_nb> bug 483338
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483338 in ubuntu-docs "slow boot, 9.5 minutes, of 9.10 upgrade from 9.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483338
<nigel_nb> micahg: I'm not really sure what part either.
<micahg> nigel_nb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUsplash
<micahg> phenom: great
<nigel_nb> micahg: the user filed under ubuntu-docs, which is wrong.  Is usplash the right backage?
<micahg> nigel_nb: won't know until it's tested per the wiki
<nigel_nb> ah okay, so I'll leave the package alone and follow the stock response
<micahg> nigel_nb: I would suggest removing the package so the docs people don;'t get extra bugmail
<nigel_nb> micahg: done :)
<nigel_nb> can you make sense of this? bug 483337
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483337 in gcalctool "a calculus resulting in a very large number in sci mode, makes the first digit (most significant) unreadable. Try 52! " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483337
<nigel_nb> there's not much added
<phenom> Ok how about this one heh: Problem fullsizing flash videos from youtube and the like. I've had issues on one flash bug fixed by: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/346289.. But that fix actually freezes firefox completely when I fullscreen a flash app.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 346289 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Choppy Flash playback in full screen." [Undecided,Fix released]
<micahg> nigel_nb: do you know what 52! is?
<nigel_nb> aw!
<nigel_nb> how could i miss it
<nigel_nb> :(
<micahg> :)
<nigel_nb> the calculus threw me off
<nigel_nb> how is that related to calculus in anyway
<micahg> I don't think it's calculus as is the specialty, but rather just a calculation in general
<nigel_nb> I can confirm that
<nigel_nb> attaching a screenshot for clairty
<micahg> phenom: do you have an intel carD?
<nabcore> Hi, using Ubuntu 9.10 on a Thinkpad T61 with ath5k. When connected to a AP and pinging it every second; I noticed that *every* 120, the ping time jumps to ~8 sec and takes around 5 seconds to recover. Is this a known issue?
<micahg> nabcore: yes, do you have linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic installed?
<nabcore> no
<nabcore> I was looking at doing that
<nabcore> Has that got a newer compat-wireless stack?
<phenom> micahg, Yes
<nabcore> micahg; I'm going to follow your advice on that one. Thanks again for the hint.
<micahg> phenom: my flash is fine with the new intel drivers
<phenom> Have a link handy? Where to get them maybe?
<micahg> phenom: they came with karmic
<micahg> phenom: are you using the Adobe flash?
<phenom> micahg, Yes
<micahg> phenom: what chipset?
<phenom> http://pastebin.com/d33ff3023
<micahg> phenom: could it be bug 451146?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 451146 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945gm] Adobe flashplayer crashes on GPU enabled SWF files" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451146
<phenom> micahg, I will check it out later. I have to get some sleep. Or roll around trying to for a good 6 or so hours.
<phenom> Thanks for your help, I'll give it a go tomorrow.
<nigel_nb> micahg: I can reproduce bug 483335 on my system
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483335 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox 0.12.5 cannot start playback of Last.fm after pausing " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483335
<nigel_nb> but I'm not sure there is enough info
<nigel_nb> can u take a look?
<micahg> nigel_nb: idk
<nigel_nb> you're not sure either?
<micahg> hggdh: are you around?
<WeatherGod> you know, I turn my back for just a couple of hours... and the whole place just goes to ....
<WeatherGod> :-P
<micahg> WeatherGod: what's the problem?
<WeatherGod> no problem... just it was such a quiet day, and then I walk away for dinner and such, and this place gets busy
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: hehe
<WeatherGod> missed all the fun
<nigel_nb> you are truly WeatherGod then :P
<WeatherGod> you mean the fact that I am batsh*t crazy for heading towards things most people run away from...
<WeatherGod> yes
<nigel_nb> no
<nigel_nb> i mean that when u move away, the storm starts :D
<WeatherGod> haha!
<nigel_nb> isn't apport-collect BUGNUMBER the way to add info to bugs?
<micahg> nigel_nb: selectively, yes, if there's a hook
<WeatherGod> yeah, and you can specify a hook to add more info than the original report did
<nigel_nb> okay, whats a hook
<WeatherGod> example....
<nigel_nb> oh a package
<WeatherGod> apport-collect -p devicekit-disks <bugnum>
<WeatherGod> apport-collect -p udev <bugnum>
<nigel_nb> got it :)
<micahg> WeatherGod: only if it's for a different package
<WeatherGod> right
<micahg> nigel_nb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#Per-package%20Apport%20Hooks
<WeatherGod> yeah, but that list needs updating
<nigel_nb> major updating
<nigel_nb> thanks micahg
<nigel_nb> btw, right now, do i have to give the specific hook?
<micahg> nigel_nb: only if you're collecting from a different package
<nigel_nb> the bug is filed under software-center, but not through ubuntu-bug
<nigel_nb> so basically, there is no info attached
<micahg> ah, apport-collect BUGNUMBER should be fine then :)
<nigel_nb> :)
<nigel_nb> micahg: shall I ask for an apport-collect on that rhythmbox bug?
<micahg> nigel_nb: no, user stated versions alreaady
<nigel_nb> but the plugins?
<micahg> nigel_nb: no hooks for rhythmbox
<nigel_nb> aw :(
<micahg> oh
<micahg> hold on
<micahg> I thoguht I had it installed
<micahg> 1 sec
<micahg> nope, no hook
<nigel_nb> I checked...
<nabcore> micahg; Your advice has worked with ref to the ath5k issue I reported earlier, thank you.
<nigel_nb> there is totem, but no rhythmbox
<micahg> nabcore: you're welcome
<nigel_nb> can i confirm that one? since I can reproduce it?
<micahg> nigel_nb: sure
<nabcore> micahg; is the fix to that issue I reported essentially some kind of tweak present in the backport's mac80211 ?
<micahg> nabcore: the backports have a newer version of compat-wireless
<nigel_nb> Bug #483230 is kinda funny, user logged a bug to say that there is no system documentation, but its available on forum
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483230 in virtkey "No documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483230
<nigel_nb> any suggestions as to what to do with it?
<nigel_nb> it falls into a question, like "how do I add documentation to..."
<micahg> nigel_nb: feature request
<nigel_nb> micahg: oh
<nigel_nb> is it easy to add documentation to something like that?
<micahg> nigel_nb: idk
<nigel_nb> k
<nabcore> micahg; ok... silly question, but logical follow on; why was the newer version of compat-wireless not shipped with karmic?
<micahg> nabcore: wasn't available in time
<nabcore> ah ok... all makes sense
<nigel_nb> micahg: thanks..didn't know you were omnipotent ;)
<micahg> nigel_nb: that bug you were looking at, the user was looking at python docs, not man pages
<micahg> nigel_nb: not omnipotent, just multi-channeled :)
<nigel_nb> micahg: ah, anyway, mailed the maintainer of the package
<nigel_nb> let him handle it
<micahg> nigel_nb: not the way to do it...
<nigel_nb> oops
<nigel_nb> what was I supposed to do?
<nigel_nb> there was no upstream bug tracker
<micahg> use LP :)
<nigel_nb> oh, I mailed him through LP
<micahg> nigel_nb: what was the bug # again?
<nigel_nb> bug 483230
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483230 in virtkey "No documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483230
<nigel_nb> updating hold on
<micahg> nigel_nb: there's a team that maintains it
<nigel_nb> there is?
<micahg> nigel_nb: if there was enough info, then wishlist -> triaged would be best
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtkey
<nigel_nb> but they dont use launchpad for bugs
<nigel_nb> tried to add them
<micahg> nigel_nb: you don't add anyone unless requested to
<micahg> the UBuntu Pythoneers see all busg for the package
<nigel_nb> ah
<micahg> so once it's set to triaged, they can decide whether or not to do something
<nigel_nb> now they got added
<nigel_nb> earlier they were not there..
<nigel_nb> micahg: u'd have to change it for me
<micahg> I'd be happy to :)
<nigel_nb> :)
<nigel_nb> thanks :)
<micahg> nigel_nb: done :)
<nigel_nb> thank you :)
<nigel_nb> micahg: you're part of motu team too?
<micahg> nigel_nb: no, I jsut answer what questions I can
<nigel_nb> oh okay :)
<erikk71usa> i see the bug still not fixed
<micahg> erikk71usa: which bug?
<erikk71usa> on start up intel onboard video the screens goes black an sits there
<darizzle> what if you move yuor mouse?
<darizzle> your*
<erikk71usa> nothing
<erikk71usa> oh well
<JanC> I doubt this has anything to do with intel onboard video?  (except maybe if it's very old or needs the poulsbo driver?)
<erikk71usa> 9.04 works fine
<erikk71usa> its something about 9.10
<jbuncher> JanC, darizzle :  I think erikk71usa is suffering from the "blank screen" bug detailed by many ppl, and he needs to turn off KMS as shown here http://www.insidesocal.com/click/2009/11/are-your-graphics-dead-in-ubun.html
<micahg> is there an LP bug for it?
<JanC> I never heard about that bug, but trying the boot option won't hurt I guess
<erikk71usa> if u can figure out how to run it
<JanC> eh
<jbuncher> erikk71usa, the link tells you what to do.
<jbuncher> &@#*!&!*@*@&@&
<JanC> well, and you can do it during boot in grub
<JanC> or with the live-cd
<jbuncher> he left
<JanC> I know
<JanC> is why I said "eh"  ;)
<jbuncher> lol ok, wasn't sure why you sent the message after that then
<JanC> for whomever else was reading this (now or in the logs)  ;)
<jbuncher> hehe ok
<JanC> AFAIK that should only be needed with someolder intel graphics?
<JanC> where KMS doesn't always work
<deadABuser> why is it by default Nautilus asks for password to mount a partition, yet if you run K3B (same user) you can mount the same partition through browsing for an iso to burn.
<deadABuser> same with unmounting
<deadABuser> K3B was running under my user same as Nautilus so no elivated privilages
<micahg> deadABuser: maybe because you already entered your password?
<deadABuser> nope. I try mounting in Nautlius and it asks for pas and I canceled that then tried in K3B ..
<jbuncher> JanC, Yeah, I dunno.  He said he had intel graphics, but wasn't helpful when I asked for the chipset, or when people gave him the lspci command (this was in #ubuntu)
<micahg> deadABuser: maybe file a bug for k3b
<JanC> jbuncher: I only had this on an interrupted upgrade, but that one was really fucked up  ;)
<micahg> !coc > JanC
<ubot4> JanC, please see my private message
<darizzle> f bomb
<JanC> micahg: ???
<jbuncher> JanC, luckily my upgrade on the intel 945 chipset went well, no issues
<micahg> language :)
<jbuncher> what does ubotu say to !coc ?
<micahg> should show the code of conduct
<micahg> !coc
<ubot4> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<jbuncher> aha
<jbuncher> couldn't think of what it stood for.
<deadABuser> micahg: can do the same thing in kmplot. myst be some difference between KDE and GNOME?
<micahg> maybe
<JanC> micahg: eh, I doubt that's really problematic language (the derived meaning having no direct connection with the word it was derived from anymore)
<JanC> but whatever  :P
<JanC> jbuncher: the only reason I had a problem is that I forgot it was upgrading while I had to cut the power  ;)
<JanC> and a power-off halfway an upgrade between distro versions is not recomded, I suppose  ;-)
<jbuncher> JanC, lol that will usually introduce issues
<johe|work> hi there, can anyone give me a hint on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/net-snmp/+bug/426813 which might be solved in karmic but there seems no patch for the LTS Server Version
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 426813 in net-snmp "snmpd dies after requests with snmpwalk" [Medium,Fix released]
<micahg> johe|work: please see this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<micahg> you can nominate a bug for release as well
<johe|work> micahg, thx
<etali> Hi, I'm looking through the expirable bugs, I'd be grateful for some pointers on bug 105222 - the "ubuntu policy..." remark makes me wonder if it's a Won't Fix?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 105222 in nqc "Please add udev rules for legousbtower" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/105222
<etali> I'm new so can't set that status, but I'd like to know if my reasoning is right. And if it's wrong, what the correct thing to do would have been :)
<micahg> etali: no, it's not won't fix, it was originally in the udev package
<micahg> he was saying teh fixes needed to be in the package with the weird requirements
<etali> Ahh, ok, thanks. I didn't notice it has been moved there.
<mastermolch> i did a bug report some weeks ago, about a multiscreen problem and ubuntu, but it is like nobody read it. did i something wron with the report? bug #469475
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 469475 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "3 Screens with 2 NVIDIA graphics cards and Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/469475
<LimCore> hi, for some nvidia(only?) users, all default video players are unusable - they play with wrong colors (wrong hue).  Set bug severity to Low?  There is a work around (use mplayer -vo gl2)   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/472117
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 472117 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "Invalid hue on video (video only, OpenGL is ok) on nvidia - ubuntu 9.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> LimCore: why are you telling us this, the bug is already logged
<LimCore> because it is undecided?
<ikonia> LimCore: so ?
<ikonia> LimCore: you're just repeating a bug that's already logged
<ikonia> what value does that add
<LimCore> so how to get it marked as given priority?
<ikonia> put a note in the bug, ask someone to give it a priority, just repeating it blindly adds no value
<LimCore> so I am doing the "ask someone to give it a priority" thing, isn't this a place? then where?
<ikonia> then "ask"
<ikonia> just saying a bug is pointless, say what you want
<LimCore> I already written - Set bug severity to Low?
<LimCore> but if this makes any difference
<LimCore> ikonia: please set priority of this bug
<LimCore> to Low, I guess
<ikonia> LimCore: I can't, it's nothing to do with me, I'm just asking you try to communicate a little better or clearly, explain what you want and why so people don't have to ask this sort of question
<LimCore> btw, does it help a lot to speedup fixing of bug, to have it market as proper priority (even it is just Low)?
<ikonia> I think so
<ikonia> (from a personal view point)
<WeatherGod> bcurtiswx_, you still having trouble with your wireless card?
<bddebian> Boo
<WeatherGod> nobody here but us bots
<WeatherGod> :-P
<LimCore> Hi, please set bug priority to Medium - crash for NVidia users from time to time (possible data loss etc - entire X session dies at least) - no known workaround - bug#479031
<ikonia> LimCore: data loss ?
<WeatherGod> I would imagine that if you had something running like Office or something like that, there would be a chance for data loss
<WeatherGod> although OpenOffice is pretty good about recovery
<LimCore> ikonia: programs die when X session dies
<LimCore> not all have recovery like OOo and FFox
<etali> I'm looking at bug 220992 - I was thinking of closing the report since it's no longer an issue, but what do you say to someone who is annoyed about not getting feedback on bugs?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 220992 in thunderbird "Message filter ignoring front of Subject line" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220992
<etali> I'm thinking of suggesting that he report bugs with big packages like Thunderbird directly to the developer, rather than through launchpad, but I'm worried that sounds like a fob off.
<WeatherGod> etali, oy... I really don't know if that was even a bug in the first place
<etali> Thanks, either way, I think it needs closed as Invalid? Just closing a bug nearly a year after a rant about being ignored seems like a bad thing to do.
<WeatherGod> I know, it does seem bad...
<etali> I thought there may be some guidelines as to what to say... "We value your reports, but we're a team of volunteers dealing with hundreds of bug reports per day....."
<WeatherGod> nah
<WeatherGod> I would go with that it wasn't a bug
<WeatherGod> I would certainly expect my filters to work that way
<WeatherGod> and giving excuses doesn't sound very good anyway
<etali> I've just re-read the report and unless I've mis-read it, the behaviour he expects is the behaviour I get from Thunderbird on Windows.
<WeatherGod> is it?  That would be odd that they act differently
<etali> I filter messages that have [ubuntu-uk] in the subject line to an Ubuntu folder, for example.
<etali> Any mail without that (and that doesn't match other filters) just gets dumped into the inbox.
<etali> Have I misunderstood his report? It sounds like what's happening for him is ALL mail was going to his filter folder?
<WeatherGod> so, emails with "Re: [ubuntu-uk] ..." doesn't get filtered?
<WeatherGod> no, he is saying that the replies were also going to the filter folder
<etali> On Windows there's separate rules - e.g. Contains would filter all of them, and 'Begins With' would ignore the ones that say Re:
<WeatherGod> and he didn't want that because the subject line did not *start* with the particular string
<WeatherGod> ah, well, then maybe he had conversation threading on?
<WeatherGod> does TB have that?
<etali> Yes, but it's rather unpredictable - that could be it.
<etali> At least assuming the Linux version works the same way. I don't actually like TB that much - just it's the best client I've found for Windows so far :)
<WeatherGod> well, I guess closing out the report with some possibilities is better than closing it out with excuses
<WeatherGod> heh, that's for sure
<etali> Thanks! I'll make that suggestion then.
<WeatherGod> np, glad to act as a sounding board
<WeatherGod> oooh, here is a bug report to watch for flame wars: bug 483502
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483502 in ubuntu "Swap in Gnote and swap out Tomboy from 10.04 LTS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483502
<kklimonda> actually on of arguemrnts (about size) is pretty good
<kklimonda> arguments* argh
<WeatherGod> oh, I agree... I just know this will be a fun one to watch
<kklimonda> on the other hand it seems to be pulling new dependencies
<WeatherGod> the problem is that last time I checked, gnome desktop includes tomboy as a dependency
<kklimonda> so I'd say that they are similar in size after all
<WeatherGod> tomboy or gnote?
<kklimonda> gnote
<kklimonda> a lot of C++ libraries for GTK+
<WeatherGod> yeah, and it uses less memory because it doesn't have to pull in the runtime libraries for .Net
<WeatherGod> but, they are already in use when using gnome
<WeatherGod> the wonders of shared libraries
<kklimonda> but they take space on cd
<WeatherGod> they are already there for gnome
<kklimonda> not all of them
<WeatherGod> tomboy pulls in dependencies that nothing else is using
<kklimonda> but we are considering banshee as a default player so it wouldn't remove all of Mono stuff anyway..
 * kklimonda wonders if it's the right channel to talk about it ;)
<kklimonda> well, if in doubt move to -offtopic ;)
<WeatherGod> banshee?  why not amarok?
<kklimonda> well, amarok is default for Kubuntu
<WeatherGod> yeah, this is getting a bit off topic, I was just saying that that bug would be interesting to watch
<etali> I'm curious about a few of the points in there. I thought that the Netbook Remix and Edubuntu catered for netbooks / school hardware?
<WeatherGod> yes...
 * kklimonda must... resists.. commenting on this bug
<WeatherGod> and UNR uses Gnome as its desktop manager
<WeatherGod> I don't know what Edubuntu uses
<etali> It'll be interesting to see what people say on that bug. Hopefully informative too.
<WeatherGod> yeah, I would like to see a productive discussion rather than see it degrade into a .NET flamewar
 * yofel remembers the mono flamewar on deve-discuss when reading that bug...
<kklimonda> well, it's going to be the same probably if enough people learn about it..
<WeatherGod> yeah, it is very easy for public forum discussions to devolve... all it takes is one flamebait and one person to take the bait.
<WeatherGod> this report raises an interesting question about gedit: bug 483690
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483690 in gedit "Searching for '\t' returns all tabs in a document" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483690
<micahg> WeatherGod: vi is the same way
<WeatherGod> well, vi, I would expect it to behave that way
<WeatherGod> do you see regular users using a mode-based editor like vim?
<micahg> gvim maybe
<WeatherGod> but gedit, I would expect it to be acting like notepad on windows
<WeatherGod> or textedit on macs
<micahg> WeatherGod: already exists: bug 32490
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 32490 in gedit "Search and Search&Replace have a problem with the "\" backslash" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/32490
<WeatherGod> ah, indeed, it does
<WeatherGod> and I don't think anything happened with it...
<micahg> you might want to poke upstream nicely that it still exists :)
<WeatherGod> trying to figure out which bug to poke
<WeatherGod> seems like a bit of a circular "this bug is a dupe of that bug"
<yofel> well, in this case the old bug has an upstream link so the new bug should be the duplicate I think
<WeatherGod> yeah, I agree... I was talking about duplicates at gnome
<WeatherGod> but I finally figured out the original bug
<WeatherGod> they are now kindly poked
<micahg> WeatherGod: also, it probably would have been good to mention the version :)
<WeatherGod> true... didn't think about that...
<WeatherGod> ok, I added that the behavior still exists for version 2.26.3
<WeatherGod> the original report was for 2.12.x, so this has been a long-standing issue
<micahg> WeatherGod: the new bug was reported against karmic which is 2.28.0, you generally want to check bugs against the latest devel version as that's what upstream is working on
<WeatherGod> I can only confirm for what I have, though
<WeatherGod> and there is no indication that there has been any change
<micahg> yes, but the user confirmed it happened in a subsequent release
<WeatherGod> ah, so, you are saying that I should have noted version 2.28.0 to the bugzilla, not the 2.26.x?
<micahg> WeatherGod: yes, since it was confirmation that an old bug still exists
<WeatherGod> I see
<WeatherGod> should I update that report?
<micahg> if you can
<micahg> upstream will most likely do what we do and say can you test with the latest release in most cases
<micahg> bbiab
<WeatherGod> oooh, this one looks like a potential security issue: bug 483703
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483703 in gnome-screensaver "Screen does not lock properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483703
<WeatherGod> might be the result of multiple upgrades, but it is curious that the screen saver kicks out, showing the desktop, and then asks for a password
<WeatherGod> can I get an opinion on bug 483754
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483754 in aptitude ""aptitude search svn" fails to find main Subversion client." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483754
<WeatherGod> I am not familiar with how aptitude does its search
<micahg> WeatherGod: seems like a reasonable request
<WeatherGod> ok, so I should leave the report alone?
<WeatherGod> or should I move it to subversion?
<micahg> WeatherGod: move to subversion and I'll wishlist it
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> done
<WeatherGod> micahg, thanks
<thekorn> WeatherGod, this is not a bug  aptitude search only searches in package names
<thekorn> if you would like to change in descriptions use   aptitude search '~dsvn'
<WeatherGod> does it?  Yum also includes descriptions by default
<micahg> thekorn: oops, right...I thought I didn't see it in the description either, but it's there
<thekorn> I think this is just how aptitude works, so it is either not a bug at all or a bug in aptitude
<WeatherGod> !info subversion
<ubot4> WeatherGod: subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.5dfsg-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 364 kB, installed size 4188 kB
<WeatherGod> svn is not in the description
<micahg> thekorn: is there an option?
<thekorn> WeatherGod, right, it is not in the short (one line) description, but in the long one
<thekorn> so searching with the command I gave you above should work
<WeatherGod> ah, yum searches the short description by default, I don't think it searches the long description
<micahg> I'll fix the bug
<thekorn> super
<WeatherGod> ok
<micahg> sorry WeatherGod
<WeatherGod> np, I learn a little about how apt works
<thekorn> WeatherGod, as a side-note    apt-cache search svn   is another cmd-line tool, which searches the descriptions per default
<WeatherGod> ah, good to know
<sqemishozifrage> Regarding bug 483721, I think there is a mutual dependency of firefox, galeon and chrome that could be causing this issue
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483721 in ubuntu "Browsers (Firefox, Galeon, Chrome) produce Bus error (SIGBUS) on many pages." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483721
<WeatherGod> to add, I just tried yum search svn on my system, and some results come up that don't have svn in the name or short description, so maybe it does check the long description as well
<mr_steve> sqemishozifrage, that sounds like a RAM error to me, especially since the OR mentions upgrading RAM recently
<sqemishozifrage> perhaps the OR mentions that to indicate that there were no problems with it before the install?
<sqemishozifrage> and if it were a RAM error, wouldn't it affect more than just web browsers?
<mr_steve> I assume that the browser is using a lot of RAM particularly on certain pages, thus running into a bad address in RAM.. Not sure though
<mr_steve> OR should probably do a run of memtest86, though I'm not sure if netboook remix includes it in the boot menu
<WeatherGod> I know the LiveCD version does
<WeatherGod> I don't remember if it is there in the install, though
<mr_steve> Hm, I'm looking at the backtrace the OR provided, and the SIGBUS was generated during a write to a fairly high memory address, that would seem consistent with a flaky new RAM module, or bad connection
<mr_steve> It's weird, for sure
<bcurtiswx> WeatherGod... Yes... :'(
<WeatherGod> bcurtiswx, ?
<bcurtiswx> bcurtiswx_, you still having trouble with your wireless card?
<WeatherGod> ah, wow, that message was this morning
<WeatherGod> I would certainly call that trouble
<WeatherGod> anyone has a clue about bug 483821?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483821 in ubuntu "text blocks desktop " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483821
<mr_steve> WeatherGod, I ran into that last night, typing in Pidgin. It looked to me like a compiz hang, no windows would respond to mouse events, but I could still type in whatever window had the focus
<mr_steve> But I never did find out what happened. I tried to restart compiz, and everything just went all downhill from there
<WeatherGod> well, maybe you should take that one
<WeatherGod> does seem like a serious problem, and if two people have it, then it probably a little more widespread
<mr_steve> I suppose I could confirm it based on it happening to me, but I don't really know where to take it from there. I don't think I had anything weird in my logs
<yofel> could somebody with some free time mark bug 402188 as triaged? thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 402188 in vim "gvim complains about "gtk_form_set_static_gravity: assertion `static_gravity_supported' failed" in the shell it's started from" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402188
<WeatherGod> well, you could first try to gather a better idea of what the OR is reporting
<WeatherGod> seeing if it is the same problem
<WeatherGod> could see if he has compiz on as well
<mr_steve> Indeed
<WeatherGod> mr_steve, you might want to look at 483832
<WeatherGod> bug 483832
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483832 in xorg "AMD64x2, Nvidia, Gnome and KDE, no virtual ttys, and shell in konsole or gnome terminal dies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483832
<WeatherGod> the description is similar
<mr_steve> hmm that's an interesting one too
<WeatherGod> coincidence?
<WeatherGod> 3 people experiencing something similar at around the same time
<WeatherGod> what update went through in the past 48 hours?
<WeatherGod> mr_steve, for your updates, are you grabbing packages from karmic-proposed?
<mr_steve> WeatherGod, yep I've got the works, proposed and backports
<WeatherGod> well, I see libindicate went through
<mr_steve> I'll have to look and see what updates I've taken recently
<WeatherGod> looks like it messed around with DBus objects
<mr_steve> My attention's a bit scattered at the moment with my 10 month old and his 2yr old cousin running around my house :)
<WeatherGod> fun
<WeatherGod> go ahead, I am gonna see what else changed recently
<yofel> apport should get better when setting oops-titles, the original apport-title of bug 483853 was... useless
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483853 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.31/kernel/power/suspend_test.c:52 suspend_test_finish+0x80/0x90()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483853
<WeatherGod> mr_steve, the only thing I see that might be relevant is libindicate.  I got to get going right now, but I'll be back tonight to look some more
<mr_steve> I think apport grabs the wrong line of logging output sometimes, or trims it in weird ways
<mr_steve> Not to mention that people frequently change the title before submitting, because they don't understand it, whereas "It just popped up" is much more descriptive ;)
<yofel> mr_steve: seems like this time the log was trimmed at the wrong line
<yofel> but shouldn't apport just use the line after the -----[cut here]----- ?
<thekorn> yofel, yes, the first line can contain '----[cut here]----', if this is the case use the following line as title, otherwise use the first one
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-17
<WeatherGod> anybody know French?
<WeatherGod> bug 483867 has an odd paragraph that google translate isn't getting anything useful out of
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483867 in ubuntu "UBUNTU  9.10 AROBASE ET CLAVIER" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483867
<yofel> mr_steve: when asking a reporter for additional information (as you did in bug 483821) , please set the bug status to 'Incomplete' and see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status for more information
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483821 in ubuntu "text blocks desktop " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483821
<mr_steve> Woops, I usually do, guess I missed it on that one
<WeatherGod> Any idea what we should tell "Dr. Karl Schueler" about the lack of "high quality" CAD programs for Ubuntu?
<WeatherGod> bug 483913
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483913 in ubuntu "no high quality CAD packages ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483913
<WeatherGod> perhaps I could ask him what sort of CAD softwares has he tried yet
<WeatherGod> try to get a sense of what his definition is for "Good"
<WeatherGod> but, still I think this should be moved to a question, not a bug
<yofel> bug 480304 - nice bug title, does anybody speak... portuguese I guess?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480304 in ubuntu "suauauuaua" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480304
<micahg> yofel: I keep this handy: http://translate.google.com/translate_t
<WeatherGod> I just tried
<WeatherGod> google isn't liking it
<WeatherGod> the best I  get is with spanish
<hggdh> yofel: I speak Portuguse
<hggdh> it's Spanish ;-)
<yofel> yeah, google translate gives the sanest translation with spanish... I still can't make any sense ofit
<WeatherGod> "wave messaging programs"?
<hggdh> I need some programmes like IM and downloaders and the Motorola I6 software
<micahg> LANG=es_CO.UTF-8
<WeatherGod> ah
<hggdh> Colombian Spanish
<hggdh> now, this really is not a bug...
<yofel> micahg: ah, didn't notice, good point :)
<hggdh> transform in a question
<micahg> hggdh: were you in the bug workflow session?
<hggdh> micahg: yes, but it was not really dealing with triaging as much as how the desktop people can profit more
<micahg> THis one: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-bug-management
<hggdh> next session (I think on Wed) should be more on triaging
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> BTW -- I could not wave back cuz I had my laptop turned off
<micahg> :)
<micahg> so people saw me?
<hggdh> and your point will be carried on this this next meeting
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> same spec?
<hggdh> not sure, let me check
<micahg> I was going to talk to pitti
<hggdh> I *think* it is the desktop bug Workflow on Wed 1200-1255 but there is no blueprint
<micahg> ah, so, should I talk to pitti, or wait?
<hggdh> talk to pitti. Peer pressure helps ;-)
<dtchen_> WeatherGod: FYI, #483855 is *very* unlikely to be an alsa-driver/linux bug.
<dtchen_> WeatherGod: I would triage it to affect totem.
<WeatherGod> that the mms one?
<dtchen_> yes.
<micahg> hggdh: will you be at the adopt an upstream session tomorrow?
<hggdh> yes
<WeatherGod> yeah, I haven't moved it yet
<WeatherGod> I wanted to get more information to describe the issue
<WeatherGod> where should I put it in the meantime?
<dtchen_> bug 483932 makes me very sad.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483932 in ubuntu "sound is broken in Ubuntu 9.10 KK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483932
<dtchen_> WeatherGod: was that addressed to me? If so, WRT what?
<WeatherGod> dtchen_, you mean my last statement?
<dtchen_> 20:13 < WeatherGod> where should I put it in the meantime?
<WeatherGod> I was asking where you would like me to place that mms bug report in the meantime while I wait for more information?
<dtchen_> WeatherGod: please triage it to affect totem instead of alsa-driver
<WeatherGod> ok
<dtchen_> WeatherGod: thanks.
<WeatherGod> dtchen_, I don't know why that report makes you sad...
<WeatherGod> I am lol-ing here
<dtchen_> the bug report is incomprehensible, and the reporter appears to have added what he feels are the appropriate projects
<WeatherGod> oh, he added those projects?
<dtchen_> yes
<dtchen_> it's very unlikely to be related to any of those
<mr_steve> personally, 483932 makes me giggle
<WeatherGod> come on dan... your drivers are making farting noises on my computer
<WeatherGod> think of the children!
<WeatherGod> :-P
<dtchen_> I don't care about children, only kittens!
<mr_steve> I would never possibly be able to explain to the people around me why I'm laughing all the sudden
<WeatherGod> kittens are the spawn of the devil
<WeatherGod> I don't imagine you could
<mr_steve> wrt to bug #483888 the OR says ubuntuone died when he reset his router.. Should that INVALID, with a note to report it if it happens any other time? On the other hand, it probably shouldn't actually crash if the connection dies..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483888 in ubuntuone-client "I was told to report a bug - dunno why - i reset the router and thats when it happened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483888
<WeatherGod> honestly, who thought that ubuntu one was ready?
<micahg> wfm
<WeatherGod> ?
<micahg> works for me
<WeatherGod> heh
<micahg> mr_steve: if it crashed, that is a bug
<mr_steve> That's kinda the direction I was leaning, once I thought about it a bit
<micahg> mr_steve: might want to make the title more useful and check for dupes
<mr_steve> hmm... "UbuntuOne crashes when internet connection dies?" I bet I can find a dupe or two
<micahg> mr_steve: bug 458393
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 458393 in ubuntuone-client "BadTransition: SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458393
<micahg> upstream is in LP :)
<micahg> hggdh: do you know about upstream + Ubuntu tasks where LP is used for both?
<mr_steve> micahg, perfect, thanks!
<WeatherGod> what sort of platform is lpia?
<hggdh> micahg: you mean when upstream *is* Ubuntu?
<micahg> hggdh: no
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> I see
<micahg> WeatherGod: Low Power intel Architecture iirc
<micahg> hggdh: where LP is upstream for the upstream project
<hggdh> micahg: if I remember correctly, Bugzilla is now based on LP/bazaar
<WeatherGod> ah, ok, never heard of it
<micahg> like Ubuntu one
<hggdh> micahg: but I am not sure they are opening bugs in LP
<micahg> who
<hggdh> bugzilla
<micahg> hggdh: not talking about bugzilla
<micahg> where did bugzilla come from?
<hggdh> upstream +UBuntu
<micahg> upstream for Ubuntu One is LP
<micahg> was wondering if we have tasks for upstream in LP and Ubuntu in the same bug
<micahg> or we treat it like bmo or bgo and link
<hggdh> I think it is still done. Apport is another one
<micahg> yes, so for a bug in one of those packages with a bug upstream, do we dupe the upstream and add an Ubuntu task?
<micahg> or add a link to the upstream bug (in LP) as an upstream task
<hggdh> as far as I can understand we would just add the upstream task, with no bug linked (it is already there)
<micahg> hggdh: what if the bug is open in the upstream project already?
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> then, I guess, add an Ubuntu task to document the issue on an Ubuntu release
<micahg> like that bug mr_steve jsut had
<micahg> ok, that's what I was wondering...
<hggdh> not sure, thou
<hggdh> this has the potential to get confusing
<micahg> right
<hggdh> or nominate for release?
<micahg> hggdh: should I add it to meeting notes for dec?
<hggdh> I should use UDS to discuss this
<hggdh> yes, certainly
<micahg> ok, how about in the Adopt an Upstream session? :)
<hggdh> heh. No better place, I guess
<hggdh> noted
<WeatherGod> there is something that came up earlier that mr_steve and I noticed
<hggdh> yes?
<WeatherGod> we came across a few reports today of some odd freezes (mr_steve himself is experiencing it).
<WeatherGod> he is on karmic-proposed
<hggdh> kernel, gnome, or what type of freeze?
<WeatherGod> given that this behavior all of the sudden started happening, it makes me suspect that an update caused it
<WeatherGod> it is weird...
<WeatherGod> essentially, the desktop stops responding to anything except in the focused window
<hggdh> can you sysreq-r, and go to a terminal?
<WeatherGod> nope
<WeatherGod> sorry, misread that... is sysreq-r the same as doing Ctrl-Alt-F1 stuff?
<hggdh> sort of -- it releases the keyboard from X, *then* you can alt-ctlr-f1
<WeatherGod> hmm, never heard of it
<hggdh> a.k.a. magic key
<WeatherGod> kinda wondered what that button does
<WeatherGod> here is one of the more sparsly described reports: bug 483821
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483821 in ubuntu "text blocks desktop " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483821
<hggdh> some people have it on different key combinations (on mine is Alt-PrntScrn for the sysreq, then the key for the command)
<WeatherGod> how can I pull up the log for earlier today?
<WeatherGod> I know I mentioned it around 4:30 my time
<hggdh> !log
<ubot4> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Jeruvy> WeatherGod: system logs and use the calendar to select the day, you may need to revert to the compressed archives if the day you want isn't in the current file
<WeatherGod> ok, one of the more descriptive ones: bug 483832
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483832 in xorg "AMD64x2, Nvidia, Gnome and KDE, no virtual ttys, and shell in konsole or gnome terminal dies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483832
<WeatherGod> and then mr_steve's description:
<WeatherGod> <mr_steve> WeatherGod, I ran into that last night, typing in Pidgin. It looked to me like a compiz hang, no windows would respond to mouse events, but I could still type in whatever window had the focus <mr_steve> But I never did find out what happened. I tried to restart compiz, and everything just went all downhill from there
<WeatherGod> thanks for help finding the logs
<hggdh> WeatherGod: I do not know. Possible video, or (generic) X, or kernel. I would start with X/video -- the logs attached to this last bug do not show kernel oops
<WeatherGod> but, my concern is that 3 people have reported something very similar within a very small window of time
<WeatherGod> what if it was something in Karmic Proposed?
<hggdh> it might be. Do all three have the same video card?
<WeatherGod> wouldn't it be prudent to have packages hold off from being moved to accepted until this is figured out?
<hggdh> in other words, what are similar on the three>
<hggdh> ?
<WeatherGod> no clue, you would have to ask mr_steve for his setup
<hggdh> well... *which* packages would you hold off?
<WeatherGod> well, looking at proposed, most of the packages are translations
<hggdh> we do not know what is causing it, it is difficult to decide what to hold off
<WeatherGod> the only one that wasn't translations in the past day was libindicate
<hggdh> which should not cause a freeze on X
<WeatherGod> I know, but I would hate to see this end up in the general community
<WeatherGod> but the fix dealt with some dereferencing of DBus objects
<hggdh> I agree, but -- and an important 'but': we are seeing the consequences, *not* the causes
<WeatherGod> right
<WeatherGod> it could just be a driver issue if they all have the same video
<WeatherGod> card
<hggdh> yes, same card, same model, same revision
<WeatherGod> call it a hunch.... spidey sense
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> hunches are good. They just need to be validated
<mr_steve> Ooh, what are we asking mr_steve?
<WeatherGod> anyway, I thought it would be prudent to raise my concerns
<WeatherGod> what is your video card?
<hggdh> what are we asking *all* three?
<mr_steve> Intel i945GM
<WeatherGod> damn
<WeatherGod> the more detailed report is an Nvidia
<WeatherGod> Acer Aspire
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> so video driver seems to be off
<mr_steve> Heh, I'm an Acer Aspire too. Must be a different series
<hggdh> still, X is in
<WeatherGod> which Acer Aspire, bug 483832 is 7520
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483832 in xorg "AMD64x2, Nvidia, Gnome and KDE, no virtual ttys, and shell in konsole or gnome terminal dies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483832
<mr_steve> 3680 here, the cheap one
<WeatherGod> and  the other guy mentioned he uses a laptop, but doesn't say which model
<mr_steve> What's interesting about 483832 is that when I experienced the similar problem from uh.. 483831, I could still switch VTs
<WeatherGod> although, oddly enough, he said "...and can tell you that happens just every day I use the laptop"
<mr_steve> There was no effect on the console at all, only X
<mr_steve> err I meant bug #483821
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483821 in ubuntu "text blocks desktop " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483821
<WeatherGod> mr_steve, does this seem to happen randomly?
<mr_steve> Also there's a very specific symptom mentioned in 483821, that of the cursor being stuck as the text selection cursor, that isn't in 483832
<mr_steve> So far, it's only happened to me once
<mr_steve> I absolutely hate random bugs...
<WeatherGod> me too
<WeatherGod> and based on what is said in 483832, it is noted that it happens for both Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<WeatherGod> so Gnome and KDE are out
<WeatherGod> that same guy also mentioned that the Konsole did not respond to keystrokes
<WeatherGod> hmm, the 483821 report says that he could not close the window, but the other report said that he could, I think
<mr_steve> Yeah, that's the weird part. In my case, the focused window still got keystrokes, at least until I killed compiz to restart it. Then nothing much worked at all. F12 would still pull down my guake terminal, but I couldn't type in it
<WeatherGod> hmm, maybe they are different...
<WeatherGod> still, it is odd
<WeatherGod> one thing is that the two reports have noted that this happens  frequently
<WeatherGod> while it only happened once for mr_steve
<mr_steve> I'm about 70% certain that they're two different issues.
<WeatherGod> "my usual approaches do not work here"
<WeatherGod> between who?
<WeatherGod> who would you say you are most similar to?
<mr_steve> I still think 483821 is the same as what happened to me, and 483832 is a seperate issue
<mr_steve> I just remembered some other weirdness, too
<WeatherGod> oh?
<mr_steve> I had installed kubuntu-desktop earlier that day to play with KDE, and I set kdm as display manager. On reboot, I got corrupt graphics, including the virtual consoles
<mr_steve> Had to chroot in from the livecd and switch back to gdm
<WeatherGod> hmmm, so you had both desktop environments available, which the other person also stated
<WeatherGod> but we don't know about the 483821 report
<mr_steve> And I have noticed there's plenty of bizarre interactions when having both installed
<WeatherGod> never had an issue with my Fedora machines
<WeatherGod> then again, I use Gnome almost exclusively
<mr_steve> It's mostly minor things, like the policykit auth dialogs, and PGP passphrase entry. They're system-wide, not desktop-dependent. So you get KDE dialogs in Gnome, or vice-versa
<mr_steve> If I keep thinking too hard about these bugs my head might explode
<WeatherGod> heh, know the feeling
<mr_steve> Heh, I just noticed a bug filed against yelp that actually does seem to be a yelp bug. That's refreshing.
<WeatherGod> well, maybe we will get more info from the other guy
<mr_steve> bug #483926
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483926 in yelp "not able to open ssh_config man page in yelp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483926
<WeatherGod> haha
<mr_steve> Unfortunately I can't reproduce it.
<mr_steve> Also, I'm intrigued by bug titles that make me have to search Wikipedia: bug #483929
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483929 in firefox-3.5 "Restore Session doesn't follow Fitts Law" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483929
<WeatherGod> Fitts Law?
<micahg> yeah, it's that you want to position things so that it's easiest to click the common choice
<mr_steve> Learn something new every day. Anyone remember old mouse utilities that could position the cursor over the default button on a dialog?
<micahg> mr_steve: are you triaging that bug?
<mr_steve> Not at this time, I just happened to glance at it
<micahg> ok :)
<WeatherGod> I can't reproduce the yelp one either in 9.04
<micahg> WeatherGod: well, if it works in jaunty, but not in karmic, it should be tagged regression-release
<mr_steve> micahg, I'm on karmic and can't reproduce it either
<micahg> oh, well that's a different story :)
<mr_steve> I'm 100% sure the OR has already made sure the manpage is viewable in 'man' itself... but maybe it should be asked anyway?
<mr_steve> Kind of a "Are you sure it's plugged in?" question
<micahg> never assume
<WeatherGod> yeah... kinda going into that mode with my "epic" bug report
<WeatherGod> Doris, the 60 year old
<WeatherGod> she finally realized she had to take the cap off the usb thumb drive before pluging it into the computer
<Jeruvy> lol
<Jeruvy> in fairness some caps are not really obvious to the uninitiated
<WeatherGod> true, but it has been quite an... interesting... bug report
<PorkSoda> Any body have a clue if/what bug may prevent vlc controls from showing? When I open vlc the video plays but I get no controls or right click context menu.
<Jeruvy> PorkSoda: is this during playback?
<WeatherGod> I have decided to keep it contained in that report, rather than splitting it to multiple reports
<PorkSoda> Jeruvy, Any time
<PorkSoda> Fullscrenn or not
<Jeruvy> PorkSoda: hmm not sorry, during playbck the controls float and I've lost them a few times myself, but my only other guess may be theme related..?
<PorkSoda> Yea, problem is, I can't get in to vlc's options or anything. No menu pops up when I right click inside the video etc
<PorkSoda> I haven't changed vlc's theme "ever"
<PorkSoda> I tried a reinstall of vlc even though that hasnt really helped me much in the past. But I think I should try to remove everything again, xine included :/
<Jeruvy> PorkSoda: I'm not sure, but there should be a way from the command line to access or set the options you need.  Not something I've done a lot of so I'd refer to the manual on it.
<fcuk112> hi, i am a member of bugsquad but am unable to set bugs to TRIAGED status in LP - why is this?
<mac_v> fcuk112: bugsquad cant do that
<fcuk112> mac_v: what membership do i need?  strange, i thought that was what bugsquad was for...
<micahg> fcuk112: you need to be a member of bug-control
<fcuk112> micahg: alrighty, thanks - just applied for it.
<yofel> can somebody a from 9.04 upgraded karmic confirm bug 480147?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480147 in ubuntu "/etc/fstab mentions vol_id but that has been replaced by blkid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480147
<yofel> I only have fresh installs here
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> I can't remember who it was, but somebody said in the UDS session about bug workflow yesterday (as a joke) to put up a big sign on LP when roporting bugs that the bug title was choosing for you by apport and that it's a good one, so don't change it!
<yofel> now when I see something like bug 482999 I think that might actually be a good idea -.-
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482999 in linux "achitecture" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482999
<yofel> (that's a kernel-oops report)
<LimCore> how to report a bug?  via web page.
<LimCore> also, how to report a bug against the lanuchpad web page
<LimCore> aaaah, here it is!  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect    Bad idea.
<bddebian> Boo
<mr_steve> Is there any special reason Bug #403408 can't be marked triaged? Preferably High-importance? It's pretty severe and has more than enough info as far as I can tell
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403408 in grub2 "Grub 2 problem, error: no such device" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403408
<cRUDE> any aspire 4930 user here?
<cRUDE> would just like to report that the suyin webcam is working
<ericrost> where should I file a bug against ubuntu's default config for proftpd?
<ericrost> proftpd doesn't accept bugs on launchpad, but its not an upstream issue
<WeatherGod> !info proftpd
<ubot4> WeatherGod: Package proftpd does not exist in karmic
<WeatherGod> heh, what is proftpd?
<ericrost> Highly configurable GPL-licensed FTP server software
<ericrost> from: https://launchpad.net/proftpd
<ericrost> running out of repos on hardy server
<micahg> ericrost: ubuntu-bug proftpd if you have a desktop handy
<ericrost> and this disagrees with ubot4: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=proftpd&searchon=names&suite=karmic&section=all
<ericrost> micahg: ?
<ericrost> !info proftpd-basic
<micahg> ericrost: do you have an ubuntu desktop or only a server?
<ubot4> ericrost: proftpd-basic (source: proftpd-dfsg): Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-3 (karmic), package size 780 kB, installed size 2008 kB
<ericrost> desktop
<ericrost> as well
<micahg> ericrost: what version?
<ericrost> 9.04 on my desktop, 8.04 on my server
<ericrost> running a productionish environment so I can't migrate til winter break
<micahg> ericrost: from the command line on your desktop: ubuntu-bug    proftpd-dfsg
<ericrost> ahh, k
<ericrost> I'll hafta reboot into it, I'm in my fedora environment right now
<ericrost> is there a we interface?
<micahg> yeah
<ericrost> web*
<micahg> ericrost: instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net
<ericrost> launchpad points directly upstream
<ericrost> I went there first
<ericrost> but its not an upstream issue its a sane defaults issue
<micahg> did you read the link?
<ericrost> well, it links to a nonexistent page
<ericrost> and I was at the package that I wanted to file against
<micahg> correct, you have to READ and not just click :)
<ericrost> yes, I did
<ericrost> :)
<micahg> you have to replace PACKAGENAME in the link
<micahg> we're trying to encourage people to use the built-in reporting tools on the desktop, that's why it's like this
<micahg> PACKAGENAME is proftpd-dfsg
<ericrost> yep, no page there
<ericrost> and proftpd points to upstream
<ericrost> like I said when I came in here
<ericrost> I started on launchpad
<ericrost> https://bugs.launchpad.net/proftpd-dfsg/+filebug
<ericrost> https://bugs.launchpad.net/proftpd/+filebug
<micahg> that's not the link
<WeatherGod> maybe this is a Ubuntu meta thing?
<WeatherGod> since it is a config issue
<micahg> this is the starting place : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/proftpd/+filebug
<micahg> add ?no-redirect on the end
<micahg> sorry, apparently, it wasn't the dfsg name...
<micahg> oops
<ericrost> ahh, that could be a little more clear, since the package I installed was gproftpd
<micahg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/proftpd-dfsg/+filebug
<ericrost> rather proftpd
<micahg> that's the correct one
<micahg> ericrost: there are source packages and binary packages
<micahg> you install binary and file bugs by source
<ericrost> when I search for that project in launchpad it indicates essentially that it doesn't want bugs against it
<micahg> lp can find the source for you
<ericrost> just fyi
<micahg> ericrost: you're not filing against the project
<micahg> ericrost: you're filing against ubuntu
<micahg> in the package
<ericrost> ok
<micahg> ericrost: if you don't know which source package a package is in you can search here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<ericrost> I'll use the built in tools next time
<ericrost> was just solving the prob over in #proftpd and fig'd I'd toss the bug up
<micahg> ericrost: thanks
<ericrost> but I'm in my eclipse dev environment, which has no good packaging on the debian side
<ericrost> so I'm in fedora
<micahg> ericrost: eclipse was packaged for 9.10
<ericrost> working?
<micahg> idk, I just download from eclipse :)
<ericrost> huh, I'll hafta check it out when I move to 9.10
<ericrost> it was "packaged" before that, just not in a working state
<micahg> after my current project, I was going to try the built in
<micahg> ericrost: before this, is was many years old
<ericrost> yeah, I'll give it a whirl
<ericrost> I know
<ericrost> I use it for database dev stuff
<micahg> the problem is we're limited on resources
<ericrost> and pulled my hair out trying to get a packaged version on the ubuntu side, and I don't want to just leave a static version laying in my /home dir
<micahg> well, if you want to help package things, there are people willing to help you learn
<ericrost> that's why I have a distro and not just a collection of packages :)
<micahg> yes, but the distro is maintained by mostly voluneteers
<ericrost> I might, I'll be doing some plugin dev work for pay soon
<ericrost> @ my day job
<ericrost> sadly I have to do it on a xp box
<ericrost> I've got my own issues with that whole can of worms wrt canonical right now
<ericrost> I may be migrating off of ubuntu for ethical reasons soon
<micahg> ethical reasons? ugh...
<ericrost> volunteers maintaining stuff but they're monetizing a bunch of stuff every time they get a chance
<ericrost> with odd plugins and adverts in the OS
<WeatherGod> adverts?
<WeatherGod> where?
<micahg> ericrost: odd plugins?
<ericrost> have you logged into the terminal lately through ssh?
<micahg> yes, they sell a service
<ericrost> monitor your systems and landscape
<ericrost> yep and that's an advert
<micahg> ericrost: do you think companies runs without money?
<ericrost> but we're all volunteers, right?
<micahg> ericrost: not all
<WeatherGod> ericrost, RedHat does this too
<micahg> there are some paid people
<micahg> otherwise, Ubuntu wouldn't be able to do what it does
<ericrost> redhat seems a bit more upfront about it
<ericrost> its not the monetization per se that I have issue with
<WeatherGod> Ubuntu is a project that Canonical shepards
<ericrost> its the ways they've done stuff
<ericrost> the multisearch plugin for one
<WeatherGod> but, if Canonical ever goes under, Ubuntu can continue
<micahg> WeatherGod: unlikely
<ericrost> breaking ppl's google pages without much notice through a plugin that you can't remove in the distro's firefox
<WeatherGod> but, it could
<WeatherGod> oh, that webfav thing?
<micahg> ericrost: it was only on an alpha devel release
<ericrost> granted there was enough pushback
<ericrost> to see how much pushback they got
<micahg> and there was a way to disable
<ericrost> like I said, its been sitting oddly
<ericrost> I don't know which way to go with it right now so I'm in wait and see mode
<WeatherGod> ericrost, I can see where you are coming from...
<ericrost> it feels like Canonical is having an identity crisis right now
<ericrost> from the outside perspective anyhow
<WeatherGod> this is partly the reason I joined up, to see what I can do to prevent that from happening
<ericrost> I like a lot of the work they do and want to see them succeed
<ericrost> but not at the cost of ethics, I think the firefox plugin is a bad way to go, the software store debacle
<WeatherGod> debacle?
<ericrost> they need to embrace the fact that the community is happy to have this as a platform for commercial enterprise, but not a platform for commercials
<ericrost> read the forums on it
<ericrost> everyone who was speaking up disliked the idea of it being branded that way
<WeatherGod> oh, as a Software Store versus Software Center?
<ericrost> yep
<WeatherGod> I see
<ericrost> its little things, but its a bad pattern
<WeatherGod> I still wouldn't call it a debacle
<WeatherGod> a furor, maybe
<ericrost> true enough
<WeatherGod> well, at least the community is able to effect change
<ericrost> I got busy after that cropped up, I need to see where that went
<WeatherGod> when is the last time Microsoft listened?
<ericrost> but sometimes, I think Canonical needs to put the fact that they wouldn't EXIST without the community in perspective
<WeatherGod> or even Apple?
<ericrost> true
<WeatherGod> I think they know that very well
<WeatherGod> launchpad is the perfect example
<WeatherGod> they finally opened it, right?
<ericrost> yep
<WeatherGod> it is an amazing platform, much better than bugzilla or mantis
<ericrost> like I said, I'm back and forth on it
<ericrost> and in wait and see mode
<WeatherGod> and it interacts wonderfully with those other systems
<WeatherGod> because Ubuntu knows that without working nicely with upstream, they would be nowhere
<yofel> ----- bug 484337 - for those here that use #ubuntu-bugs-announce and are annoyed about EeeBotu announcing bugs multiple times
<ericrost> yeah
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484337 in eeebotu "EeeBotu announces bugs multiple times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484337
<WeatherGod> that's valid
<WeatherGod> but contribute
<WeatherGod> that's what I am doing
<ericrost> I should
<WeatherGod> I don't like sitting back
<ericrost> I try to get bugs filed when I run across them, but I'm more focussed on using ubuntu as a dev platform on the server side than anything else
<ericrost> I also do advocacy work
<ericrost> converting desktops
<WeatherGod> ok, good, but we could use all the help we can get to make sure the Lucid is ready
<ericrost> trying to bootstrap a webapp using a LAMP stack on ubuntu
<WeatherGod> testing in particular
<WeatherGod> fun
<ericrost> so I'm still a hardy guy on that front
<micahg> thanks yofel
<ericrost> and I can't run much alpha stuff in the house
<ericrost> wife uses these as production
<ericrost> I'm the captive tech support/sysadmin/purchaser/tester/monkey
<WeatherGod> understandable, I am in the same boat
<WeatherGod> I don't switch during semesters, so I am still using Jaunty
<ericrost> yep
<WeatherGod> but, you can still boot up the livecd occasionally and let us know if you spot anything
<ericrost> well, enough of off-topic in here, sorry to bring up a sore point on my end, thanks for the pointer to the right place to file!
<ericrost> yep
<WeatherGod> np
<ericrost> cept it'll be a live stick here
<ericrost> I hate slimdvd drives, they keep dying on me
<WeatherGod> well, you know what I meant
<ericrost> :)
<ericrost> *grumble grumble* hardware troubles *grumble*
<WeatherGod> yofel, did you get my message about bug 472674?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 472674 in linux "thinkpad_acpi: WARNING: sysfs attribute hotkey_enable is deprecated and will be removed. Hotkey reporting is always enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472674
<ericrost> ok, I guess I didn't track that long enough. Now it IS the Ubuntu Software Center.....
<ericrost> :)
<WeatherGod> yeah, I never heard about Software Store
<ericrost> it was the first proposal
<ericrost> and I have to give them credit now
<ericrost> and eat my crow
<WeatherGod> guess that's why they are called proposals
<ericrost> they suggested the naming to the community
<ericrost> and LISTENED
<WeatherGod> exactly
<ericrost> kudos, and good day :)
<WeatherGod> same to you
<WeatherGod> micagh: what do you think about bug 484257?  Would that be update-manager or ubiquity?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484257 in ubuntu "After upgrade to Karmic, system will not boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484257
<micahg> WeatherGod: update manager and we'll need the dist-upgrade files I think
<WeatherGod> micahg: thanks
<bcurtiswx_> flood of people at UDS leaving for lunch...
<bcurtiswx_> lol
<WeatherGod> heh
<WeatherGod> and some coming back early
<WeatherGod> :-P
<mac_v> anyone knows if there is an audio bug? where the audio gets unmuted on resume?
<WeatherGod> I might have seen that, but I have been avoiding resume from suspend bugs
<yofel> mac_v: I only know the one where audio get's muted after a pulse update
<yofel> might need reboot/suspend/hibernate to get triggered
<mac_v> yofel: yeah , that was a major bug before release
<mac_v> i think this might be a dupe > https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/484350
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484350 in hundredpapercuts "Sound unmutes on Resume" [Undecided,New]
<mac_v> actually it is not a papercut either
<WeatherGod> yeah, definitely not a papercut
<WeatherGod> I would tenatively put that in pulse audio
<bcurtiswx_> yeah its a pulse problem
<WeatherGod> but it might be alsa-base
<bcurtiswx_> dtchen: ^^  may be able to comment on it
<WeatherGod> definitely
<mac_v> ah.. alsabase... ! kept forgetting that name :/
<WeatherGod> yhea, but package alsa-base stuff against alsa-driver
<WeatherGod> could someone mark bug 484361 as wishlist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484361 in apt "uninstallation like "undo", when upgrades and/or packages installation goes wrong for no space in device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484361
<WeatherGod> also, maybe it shouldn't be apt, but rather software center or synaptic?
<bcurtiswx_> WeatherGod: done
<WeatherGod> thanks
<bcurtiswx_> np
<mr_steve> Hi all
<yofel> hi Steve
<mr_steve> I might have brought this up before, but is there any special reason Bug #403408 can't be marked triaged, preferably high-importance?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403408 in grub2 "Grub 2 problem, error: no such device" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403408
<mr_steve> I think there's more than enough info, workarounds, etc. and it's hitting a lot of people
<yofel> that should indeed be enough information
<WeatherGod> I agree
<mr_steve> It's been a pet bug of mine since it hit me, and I've been seeing tons of forum posts about it. People are trying Ubuntu for the first time and running smack into the wall
<WeatherGod> yeah, that is definitely a show-stopper there
<WeatherGod> and it should definitely be prioritized
<yofel> would be nice if upstream  would hurry with the fix, since I doubt that this is something the ubuntu devs could / are supposed to fix.
<WeatherGod> mr_steve, what are the implications of removing the search line?
<WeatherGod> I am sure it was in there for a reason?
<mr_steve> That's the thing, I'm not entirely certain. I've been meaning to study grub2 a bit more but haven't had time
<WeatherGod> If I was a package maintainer of grub2, I would be very hesisitant to implement that fix without much more testing
<mr_steve> Agreed
<yofel> +1 that's why everybody is waiting for upsream to fix it, but they seem to be occupied with other things
<mr_steve> I suppose I could dive into it a bit more, I've got plenty of free time today
<mr_steve> I definitely want to find out what the search line is supposed to do, at least.
<WeatherGod> feel free, I am sure the upstream guys would love some extra help
<WeatherGod> mr_steve, btw, did you notice that one of the guys who had the freezes also had compiz on?
<mr_steve> It's weird because the UUID that grub says it can't find is actually the proper, existing UUID
<WeatherGod> heh
<mr_steve> WeatherGod, yep, I was just looking at the updates on that bug
<WeatherGod> how do we make a request to sync a package in the repository with upstream?
<WeatherGod> bug 484322
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484322 in treeline "Treeline Won't Even Run in 9.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484322
<micahg> WeatherGod: is the new versionin debian
<WeatherGod> looks like debian squeeze
<micahg> WeatherGod: you can use requestsync to request a version from debian
<micahg> WeatherGod: check to see if the new version is in lucid
<WeatherGod> ok, but is requestsync a launchpad command or what?
<micahg> WeatherGod: it's in one of the ubuntu packages
<micahg> let me see
<yofel> WeatherGod: it's part of ubuntu-dev-tools
<WeatherGod> ah, yes, version 1.2.4-1 is in Lucid
<WeatherGod> version 1.2.3-1 is in Karmic
<micahg> WeatherGod: check the changelog in 1.2.4 to see if the issue was addressed
<WeatherGod> yofel, ok, good to know
<WeatherGod> yup
<WeatherGod> fixes the problem that prevented it from starting
<micahg> otherwise, generally, you have to fix why it's not running rather than upgrading versions
<WeatherGod> so, what do we tell the OR?
<yofel> hm, if you find the upstream patch with the workaround you could try to request a SRU
<yofel> or would a backport be better, not sure
<WeatherGod> maybe a backport... the problem was related to PyQt 4.6
<yofel> yeah, but a backport would end in the karmic-backports repository which isn't on by default afaik
<yofel> an SRU would get to karmic-updates
<WeatherGod> I have no clue, that is true
<WeatherGod> and this is unrunable software right now
<yofel> yeah, lemme check those links in the comment
<WeatherGod> on a completely different note, has Ubuntu ever prevented a root login through GDM?
<micahg> WeatherGod: yes, by default
<WeatherGod> referring to bug 484317
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484317 in gdm "GDM allows root logins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484317
<WeatherGod> ok, it is just one of those things I never bothered to try
<micahg> should be regression-release
<WeatherGod> tagged, you mean?
<micahg> unless there was already anotehr bug about allowing it
<WeatherGod> I'll look
<micahg> WeatherGod: yes, tagged
<penguin42> I need help with the status of bug #338564 - I seem to be seeing the same thing, but it was marked Fix Released by the original reporter on 9.04, I'm on 9.10
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 338564 in gnome-system-monitor "gnome-system-monitor "Memory Maps"-window blocking interdependent from the showing process" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338564
<WeatherGod> micahg, I checked, I didn't see any other reports
<micahg> ok
<yofel> hm, that treeline bug is easy to fix
<penguin42> should I move that bug back to confirmed and add details or is there a better suggestion?
<micahg> so, tag regression-release
<micahg> and say why
<micahg> wait
<micahg> it should probabl;y be verified first
<WeatherGod> standing by...
<WeatherGod> that is true...
<micahg> do you have a karmic VM?
<WeatherGod> not on this machine
<WeatherGod> never been able to get it to boot
<micahg> WeatherGod: ok, when you get to the VM, just verify
<micahg> then tag regression-release and say you confirmed it
<WeatherGod> ok, I'll do that
<micahg> thanks WeatherGod
<micahg> also, let someone in here know so it can be marked triaged
<WeatherGod> will do
<WeatherGod> yofel, what do we do about the treeline syncing
<yofel> WeatherGod: you can't sync the package for karmic, the only way to get 1.2.4-1 into karmic is a backport
<yofel> but I'll ask somebody if a SRU would be possible here
<yofel> the patch is simple and works
<micahg> yofel: if it doesn't start an SRU is possible
<micahg> follow SRU procedure
<mac_v> hmm , whats with the QA website tagging a lot of bugs "iso-testing"  ?
<bcurtiswx_> So the three mentor requests today... Do we not request a time from them in which they are available to work on bugs?
<mac_v> is that normal or something went wrong
<bcurtiswx_> mac_v could be something they're talking about at UDS?
<yofel> micahg: will do
<micahg> bcurtiswx: I thought it said to put a time on the wiki
<micahg> mac_v: check the qa channel
<micahg> I saw it too
<bcurtiswx_> micahg, thats for mentors... but mentees?
<WeatherGod> bcurtiswx_, I just noticed that to the iso_testing
<micahg> bcurtiswx, there's a wiki page that tells mentees to request
 * mac_v now searches the QA channel ;
<bcurtiswx_> micahg: ah, ok.
<WeatherGod> sorry, mac_v, not bcurtiswx_
<bcurtiswx_> :'(
<micahg> bcurtiswx, it doesn't say time
 * micahg will update the wiki
<bcurtiswx_> micahg: thx :D
<micahg> bcurtiswx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInvolved updated :)
<mac_v> !irc
<ubot4> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bcurtiswx_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors should be updated too
<bcurtiswx_> micahg: ^^
<bcurtiswx_> thx again micahg
<micahg> np
<mr_steve> Hmm. I'm not sure of a good next step for Bug #484411. It's wrongly filed against firefox so the apport info is useless. Does GDM have an apport hook?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484411 in firefox-3.5 "can not log on without multiple tries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484411
<micahg> mr_steve: yeah, a lot of non-firefox bugs get filed against ff
<micahg> and there's no package hook
<micahg> but I'd move to gdm
<mr_steve> Yep, I put an idea about that in brainstorm
<micahg> micahg: hmm, it might be an x issue
<micahg> if X is restarting a user might see that
<mr_steve> I'd probably get the info I need from an apport-collect -p xorg
<micahg> mr_steve: take a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> mr_steve: don't forget the bug number
<mr_steve> yep
<mr_steve> I've just reproduced and confirmed Bug #484252, which has the potential for data loss
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484252 in usb-creator "Wrong behaviour on format action" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484252
<mac_v>  to anyone who was also wondering about the "iso-testing" tags >>> the iso-tracker auto-tagger was broken, QA folks fixed it, and now it's catching up on a backlog. <<<
<WeatherGod> mac_v: cool
<mr_steve> Good to know
<micahg> thanks for researching mac_v
<mac_v> np :)
<Riotta> hello
<Riotta> I and few other people are having bug 441408, we uploaded some data, and find exact package in which this bug is present after some tests
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 441408 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "[MASTER] Mouse jumps to bottom corner on click in fullscreen games. New mouses (A4Tech). Related to DGA / DGAMOUSE in SDL." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441408
<Riotta> and I wanted to ask, what we can do more to get this fixed :)?
<dailystruggle> hello I applied for a mentor
<Riotta> maybe someone from bugsquad can be assigned for this bug?
<Riotta> dunno how exactly bugsquad work
<WeatherGod> dailystruggle, Riotta: sorry seems like the other people are kinda gone for now
<WeatherGod> I can help out a bit, but I am fairly new
<WeatherGod> Riotta, you are doing what is appropriate by "sheparding" your bug
<Riotta> ok
<WeatherGod> most often, bugs are not dealt with because we do not hear back from the original reporters
<WeatherGod> if we have direct interaction with the reporter, we tend to figure issues out faster
<Riotta> I will add this channel to my channel list then and try to get to the right ppl
<WeatherGod> so, I would recommend coming by a few times and seeing who is around
<WeatherGod> yeah
<Riotta> thanks WeatherGod
<WeatherGod> dailystruggle, I can't be a mentor yet, but I can certainly answer some questions you might have
<WeatherGod> Riotta, np
<yofel> hm... not sure, but you could try to contact the Ubuntu X Team in #ubuntu-x if they need something else Riotta
<Riotta> thanks for the hint yofel
<yofel> Riotta: and this really works fine in 9.04 ?
<Riotta> yes
<yofel> ok, then I'll tag it as regression-release
<Riotta> I think some changes that were made for 9.10 broke this for us
<WeatherGod> Riotta, thanks for helping to make Ubuntu better!
<Riotta> I red even changelogs on this package
<Riotta> np WeatherGod we all just want to have a good OS
<WeatherGod> Riotta, could it possibly be the game?
<Riotta> no
<Riotta> I tested random games
<WeatherGod> ah
<Riotta> it's not game specific issue
<Riotta> for sure
<WeatherGod> well, keep at it, I hope you get it figured out
<Riotta> yeah
<yofel> hm, bug 484322 might get fixed quite fast after all, the motu guys are available for a change ^^
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484322 in treeline "Treeline Won't Even Run in 9.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484322
<WeatherGod> yeah, didn't we already talk about that one?
<WeatherGod> we need the SRU or whatever
<WeatherGod> it is already set for Lucid
<micahg> WeatherGod: if you want to read about SRUs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<yofel> yeah, it's just that with my last SRU's one took a whole day and for another I'm still waiting for any reaction
<LimCore> Ubuntu wants to remove kalarm, and also kdepim - is that a bug or what?  kdepim is removed from ubuntu 9.10 ??? O_o
<WeatherGod> micahg, thanks
<maco> LimCore: whats trying to remove it?
<yofel> LimCore: ? kdepim is in karmic and lucid
<LimCore> maco: aptitude, always
<maco> aptitude why-not kdepim
<LimCore> Unable to find a reason to remove kdepim.
<WeatherGod> cool command
<yofel> cool, never knew about why-not ^^
<LimCore> Unable to find a reason to remove kalarm.
<LimCore> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:  [...]  kaddressbooka kalarma kalgebraa   [...]
<LimCore> aptitude install kalarm  -->  0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 204 to remove and 41 not upgraded.    (kalarm is already installed)
<LimCore> what is going on O_o
<yofel> LimCore: sounds like yu removed some metapackage that depended on them, now aptitude thinks they're not needed anymore
<LimCore> bad aptitude
<LimCore> how to tell it to stop doing that,  and how to find out what is going in?
<LimCore> *going on
<yofel> LimCore: try 'aptitude unmarkauto kdepim' to tell aptitude that you want it installed if it's needed or not
<dailystruggle> WeatherGod: you still in here
<WeatherGod> yeah
<dailystruggle> ok how does the process happen?
<dailystruggle> mentor ship?
<WeatherGod> well, I can give you a general idea...
<dailystruggle> thats fine
<WeatherGod> ah, mentorship...
<WeatherGod> well, when you get assigned a mentor, you use that person as your point-of-contact for any questions you have
<WeatherGod> for the first few bugs, let them know you are working on them, and they can keep an eye on you
<LimCore> aptitude unmarkauto kdepim --->  The following packages will be REMOVED: [...] kdepim{u}  [...]      yofel
<dailystruggle> what if I already work on bugs?
<dailystruggle> they can review?
<WeatherGod> if they like
<dailystruggle> ok
<WeatherGod> they can make sure that you are doing what is needed
<WeatherGod> they can still be a point of contact
<dailystruggle> I just want to help
<dailystruggle> true'
<WeatherGod> good
<WeatherGod> we need it
<dailystruggle> I have heard
<WeatherGod> I want to make sure that Lucid is good
<yofel> LimCore: ok, I'm not really good with the aptitude command interface, use the ncureses interface with 'sudo aptitude' then press 'g' then with j/k scroll to the package you want to keep installed and press '+' to manually add it, it shouldn't be marked violet anymore
<WeatherGod> I will probably be joining up with the testing team soon as well
<dailystruggle> I test the systems when they get to alpha I have too many boxes
<LimCore> yofel: does the above beheviour counts as a bug though? that I have to do it all to just keep using kalarm etc (while managing packates via aptitude instead apt-get)
<WeatherGod> good
<yofel> LimCore: well, that should only happen if a package that depended on them get's removed, then the now unneeded dependencies will get removed as well
<yofel> LimCore: did you remove a package before that?
<dailystruggle> are they/we working on lynx or Karmic
<LimCore> no, I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and after that aptitude wants to remove assload of programs I use
<yofel> well, maybe  the upgrade removed some meta-package then
<LimCore> but it should not do that
<LimCore> right?
<WeatherGod> dailystruggle: the bug squad works on whatever comes down the pipe
<WeatherGod> right now, it is mostly karmic
<dailystruggle> good so I will at least get to understand the just
<yofel> LimCore: if the kubuntu developers dropped the package then it's completely fine for aptitude to do this. I've been running Kubuntu 9.10 for a long time now so I can't really say what they changed
<LimCore> yofel: well, but I so many PROGRAMS are removed,  its like if aptitude thinks they removed "kde" or something
<yofel> LimCore: since in a new system those package wouldn't be installed
<dailystruggle> yofel:it did something like that to me also
<LimCore> perhaps its a bug in deps, like, packages depend on kde3 and now kde4 only is used or something in this direction
<WeatherGod> I thought Jaunty was using kde3?
<WeatherGod> sorry, kde4
<yofel> WeatherGod: it does
<yofel> hm...
<LimCore> WeatherGod: it was just an examle (not so good) but you get the point
<yofel> *sigh*
<WeatherGod> ah
<yofel> LimCore: can you pastebin the output of aptitude where it lists what it wants to remove?
<LimCore> WeatherGod: can you please comment that you had similar problem and when and so on?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/477468
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 477468 in aptitude "After upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10, many programs are marked for removal in aptitude (not in synpatic)" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> yofel: it is there on that link
<yofel> ok, lemme check
<LimCore> please set importance of this bug. I guess it could be even Medium, as aptitude is very important (or low? because there is obvious work around)
 * LimCore updated title to be more dramatic
<yofel> okay... just to make sure:
<yofel> you HAVE the package kubuntu-desktop installed?
<LimCore> No packages found matching kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop?
<LimCore> Installed: (none)   Candidate: 1.154    1.154 0   500 http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<yofel> okay... that package SHOULD be installed
<yofel> kubuntu-desktop not being installed after an upgrade would indeed be an explenation for this
<LimCore> I installed normal "ubuntu", and then installed kde and so on
<yofel> oh, that's different then
<yofel> how did you install kde?
<LimCore> either aptitude or apt-get install kde  and/or  install kmail krusader etc
<LimCore> but this should not have effect or removing applications that I installed
<LimCore> *of
<yofel> ok, the package kde was dropped in karmic
<micahg> LimCore: the best way would be to install kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> so maybe that got removed and thus the other package are deemed unnecessary
<micahg> that will insure the full KDE experience
<LimCore> so this is reason for this.  Then this is a bug, because, if I installed kde (even when I did it juts by installing kde, not by installing Kubuntu  and so on) then I do not want Ubuntu to force me to remove it,
<LimCore> Im not sure how to solve this, but something with dependenciees
<yofel> LimCore: well, the proper way to install kde in ubuntu is to install kubuntu-desktop
<LimCore> ok,
<LimCore> but still, proper way to install Foo is to install Foo - and this Foo should not be removed unless user says so
<LimCore> right?
<LimCore> perhaps meta packages should have 3 states...  should be NOT installed,   should be installed,  and - leave it partiall installed (some of deps installed some not)
<LimCore> but this is that extra flag that aptitude supports and apt-get does not?   So fix it there for such a case.
<WeatherGod> that would be nice
<yofel> actually it shouldn't have gotten removed, but maybe a dependency got removed due to a conflict and that remove the kde package?
<LimCore> dunno... please then confirm my bug report so that proper developers will look at it
<LimCore> please set importance if you can.  bug #477468 - discussion log above
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 477468 in aptitude "After upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10, many programs are marked for removal in aptitude (not in synpatic)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477468
<Riotta> em
<Riotta> but there is kubuntu-desktop
<Riotta> isn't it?
<Riotta> weird issue you got there
<LimCore> Riotta: there is,  but I did not had it installed because I installed just some KDE apps
<Riotta> yeah ok I didn't red whole discussion
<dailystruggle> I have a question--
<yofel> dailystruggle: just fire away
<yofel> we'll help if we can
<dailystruggle> my lcd monitor now seems to lose sync and flashes the digital screen from the monitor itself or when I walk away it seems it goes to sleep bring up the display that happens when the computer is off what could cause this graphic card still performs great is there a setting I can change
<dailystruggle> I do not have a screensaver set
<dailystruggle> well not to come on for 2 hours
<dailystruggle> anyone?
<dailystruggle> nvidia 9400gt
<WeatherGod> dailystruggle, punctuation marks are a useful thing...
<yofel> dailystruggle: that would be a regular support question, please ask in #k/x/ubuntu
<dailystruggle> using 185 driver
<dailystruggle> punctuation!
<dailystruggle> sorry bad habit.
<WeatherGod> yeah, I think this is a support question, as it isn't related to a particular bug
<WeatherGod> as far as I can tell
<dailystruggle> I ask because I do not see a setting. For the card there is no setting. That controls such behavior
<dailystruggle> So that is not a bug?
<WeatherGod> well, there are power management settings that can be causing this, by default
<dailystruggle> I will look into that that might well be the cause.
<WeatherGod> are you having trouble bringing it back from sleep or something?
<dailystruggle> no
<WeatherGod> so, it just goes blank when you are idle?
<dailystruggle> Yes it flashes the screen like it is off when idle. Plus it seems to bring up the monitors graphic "DIGITAL" on the screen. intermittently
<WeatherGod> sounds like a power-saving mode
<WeatherGod> I got to run... good night!
<dailystruggle> Have a Great Night.
<bash39> hello
<bash39> Hello
<LimCore> bash39: hi
<bash39> I want to ask a question about a bug
<bash39> last night I tried to install 9.10 on a friend's Acer laptop but it failed
<LimCore> is there a moral to this sotry?
<bash39> after reading the bug reporting guides, I know that we should append bugs to packages
<bash39> how can I know th package in this case
<LimCore> what was the problem?  you can also try to report a bug overall in "ubuntu"
<bash39> the live CD worked fine but after installation and reboot
<bash39> it gave an error msg and didnt start
<yofel_> bash39: do you know the error message?
<yofel_> bash39: or when did you get the error? grub, X, gdm, ...
<bash39> the error was (error: no such device ) and a very long number
<bash39> it was a black screen with the error .... only
<yofel> ok, that sounds familiar
<bash39> and.... press any key to continue
<yofel> give me a moment
<bash39> sure
<yofel> bash39: bug 403408?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403408 in grub2 "Grub 2 problem, error: no such device" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403408
<bash39> Ok...what should I do now?
<bash39> BTW I also tried 9.04 and it gave the same error, in case that is relevant
<yofel> bash39: try to confirm that this bug is your issue and if yes, then your issue already has been reported and is being worked on, if not, then please report a bug against grub-pc
<yofel> hm...
<bash39> Ok, then I read that bug report now
<bash39> one more thing, I dont think there is a hardware problem with the device coz Xp is already installed on it and working fine
<yofel> sure thing, and Jaunty really failed too?
<bash39> yes
<bash39> I have access to that laptop for the next week so I there is anything I can help with it would be my pleasure
<bash39> that Acer is like 4 yrs old
<yofel> hm, well, It should be a bug in grub/grub2, but maybe somebody else can help you more
<yofel> folks?
<bash39> bug 403408 sound very similar
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403408 in grub2 "Grub 2 problem, error: no such device" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403408
<bash39> I didnt get the  "Failed to boot default entries" msg though
<yofel> bash39: you could try to ask in #grub,  maybe they can help you to  identify the issue
<bash39> #grub is another channel?yes?
<yofel> bash39: yes, it's the official grub support channel
<bash39> Ok
<bash39> and thanks
<yofel> bash39: you might also want to stay here for at least half an hour
<bash39> ok
<yofel> bash39: some of the guys here should come back then
<bash39> time difference, I guess you're all asleep now
<bash39> :)
<yofel> bash39: nope, UDS and they're all busy right now ;)
<bash39> I see
<yofel> but that too ^^
<bash39> wish them all the best
<bash39> 1 more question yofel. why is your name in 2 colors?
<yofel> hm? what client do you use?
<bash39> pidgin
<yofel> you mean the lines where I said your name are different?
<bash39> yes. once yellow others purple
<bash39> 2 people logged in with same name?
<yofel> bash39: nope, it's so that the messages I say your name in are highlighted
<bash39> yes, now i understand
<yofel> bash39: so you notice that I'm talking to YOU
<bash39> cool feature
<bash39> first time with pidgin
<bash39> actually first time to use IRC
<bash39> thanks again
<yofel> hehe
<yofel> !irc
<ubot4> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-18
<FFEMTcJ> Am I correct that Bug #484121 needs to be reported to firefox and not ubuntu?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484121 in firefox-3.5 "google street view doesn't work when Ubuntu Firefox Modifications addon enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484121
<WeatherGod> I would file that against the the webfav plugin, I think
<yofel> hm, good question, could even be ubufox (the modifications package)
<WeatherGod> yeah, that's the name
<FFEMTcJ> so it is in the correct place? needs to be reported to ubuntu and not mozilla?
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: please don't upstream to mozilla without making sure the problem is with firefox
<yofel> FFEMTcJ: you could ask the folks in #ubuntu-mozillateam if in doubt, they should know best
<FFEMTcJ> i didnt plan on it.. if it needed to be reported to them, I was going to notify and close... i cant test it right now though...
<WeatherGod> micahg, remember the freezing issues we were talking about yesterday?
<micahg> WeatherGod: no :)
<WeatherGod> sorry, my sarcasm detector broke...
<WeatherGod> or maybe I was talking with hggdh about it
<WeatherGod> or whatever his nick is
<micahg> WeatherGod: could have been me, I jsut don't remember ;)
<WeatherGod> ok, well it was an issue that mr_steve was also having, but we weren't quite too sure if they were all the same
<WeatherGod> well, I did get another piece of information... turns out both of the bug reporters were using the latest Nvidia drivers
<WeatherGod> and one of them rolled back to an earlier version, and hasn't had issues yet
<WeatherGod> so, it doesn't look like it was anything in Karmic-proposed, like I originally suspected
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: requested testing from user on ff issue
<nigel_nb> bug 484571 was filed under gst0.10-python, does that make sense? shouldn't it be linux?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484571 in gst0.10-python "No Sounds after upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484571
<hggdh> micahg1: thank you for your participation today. Really appreciated.
<nigel_nb> hggdh: all you guys at uds?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: I am, Micah was in remotely (we have sound streams, and IRC available)
<nigel_nb> ah
<hggdh> but yes, there is a *lot* of us there right now
<nigel_nb> :( too bad my working hours clash exactly with the uds timings
<Nafallo> bddebian: you at UDS?
<bddebian> Nafallo: Nah :(
<Nafallo> bddebian: damnit. that's a shame.
<nigel_nb> hggdh: can you help me with the query above?
<bddebian> Nafallo: Why I don't do shit for Ubuntu anymore hardly :(
<hggdh> nigel_nb: looking
<hggdh> nigel_nb: first of all this is probably the wrong package (gst0.10)
<nigel_nb> thought so
<nigel_nb> goes under linux right?
<nigel_nb> and first step is to install backport?
<hggdh> the reporter is complaining of no sound at all, but right now we cannot even determine *which* package to blame... yes, it *might* be linux
<hggdh> but we do not know
<nigel_nb> oh
<Nafallo> bddebian: doesn't mean I wouldn't want to meet you thou...
<WeatherGod> hggdh, first step is to have them run apport-collect -p alsa-base
<hggdh> WeatherGod, nigel_nb yes indeed. Also, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<nigel_nb> hggdh: read that, but it says generally to assign to linux
<WeatherGod> dtchen says: " Generally I try not to move bugs to other source packages until I've collected some info"
<WeatherGod> talked to him about it in an email today
<hggdh> nigel_nb: I would rather wait and try to determine the correct package. Also, please add a blurb saying the usual "thank you for opening this bug etc, etc", and state you need the following actions
<hggdh> and then you list the actions. Also, please remember to put the status to Incomplete
<nigel_nb> hggdh: okay
<hggdh> going for dinner. brb
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: thanks, so I will ask user to  run aport-collect
<WeatherGod> nigel_nb, most likely, it will be that they need the backports, and/or their volume is low or muted
<WeatherGod> those are the most common
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: i've seen both of these in high frequency on answers and irc
<WeatherGod> yeah, and usually, the volume issue is for some other device that isn't in the forefront
<WeatherGod> so the reporters will claim that they raised the volume, but they didn't check the other parts of the mixer
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: thats why i ask ppl to increase the volume from command line
<nigel_nb> that way u can see the entire mixer in one go most of the time
<WeatherGod> eh, that's assuming they can handle anything like that...
<WeatherGod> I usually will blame the backports module, saying that it sometimes will mute devices, so the user would have to unmute them
<nigel_nb> yea
<WeatherGod> kinda like the "bad network connection, so reverse the cables" tech support response
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: hehe
<bddebian> Nafallo: Ah, well thanks :)
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: shouldn't it be "apport-collect -p alsa-base BUGNUMBER"?
<WeatherGod> well, yeah...
<WeatherGod> I was just pointing out the hook to use
<nigel_nb> okay, :)
<dtchen_> WeatherGod: it's acceptable to triage the bug to linux instead of alsa-base provided that you subscribe ubuntu-audio or ubuntu-audio-dev to it
<WeatherGod> and how would I do that?
<dtchen_> WeatherGod: to be semantically correct, those bugs really *should* affect linux instead of alsa-base, but I haven't gone back and changed them due to the volume post-Karmic relesea
<dtchen_> release*
<dtchen_> WeatherGod: change the affected source package, or subscribe the team?
<dtchen_> i.e., I'm not subscribed to all linux bugs, which is why you would want to subscribe the audio team if you were to change the affected source package to linux instead of alsa-driver
<dtchen_> (I meant alsa-driver above, of course, not alsa-base)
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> that would work, so I would just use the "subscribe someone else" link, and add ubuntu-audio to it?
<WeatherGod> so, is it that it is more important to get the bugs out of the wrong packages, or into the right packages?
<nigel_nb> dtchen_: there is a potential audio bug, do u want me to subscribe the audio team to it?
<nigel_nb> its reported under the wrong package
<dtchen_> WeatherGod: it is most important that the bugs be viewed by the knowledgeable people
<dtchen_> WeatherGod: if it remains affecting alsa-driver instead of linux, that's ok, though it does cause me a bit of grief
<dtchen_> nigel_nb: which bug? 484571?
<nigel_nb> dtchen_: yep
<dtchen_> (looking now)
<WeatherGod> so, it is important that these bugs are brought to the attention of the audio people
<WeatherGod> why not just tag them as audio?
<dtchen_> WeatherGod: because just tagging doesn't get them into my inbox.
<dtchen_> and if I don't see them, I can't act on them.
<dtchen_> nigel_nb: so, triaged to affect linux; subscribed ubuntu-audio.
<dtchen_> nigel_nb: otherwise it's fine
<WeatherGod> true, but many of these are dupes
<WeatherGod> do you guys really need to see every single one of them?
<dtchen_> WeatherGod: marking duplicates is fine; you don't necessarily need to reassess each
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: no bug is a dupe, unless the exact card and subsystem matches..am i right daniel?
<dtchen_> I mean for *new* bug reports
<dtchen_> if in doubt, always reassess, and we can mark the dupes
<WeatherGod> ok
<dtchen_> I get about 600 bug e-mails per day, so an extra few hundred really doesn't make any difference
<bcurtiswx> is there an apport hook for nautilus?
<nigel_nb> dtchen_: wow
<WeatherGod> oh, wow
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: i dread the day I start getting that many for empathy..
<dtchen_> I don't think you need to fear that ;-)
<bcurtiswx> with this past release... i was in fear.. lol
 * micahg is getting about 100 per day right now for FF
<nigel_nb> dtchen_: is that bug still incomplete? the user just gave the apport data
<WeatherGod> dtchen_: ok, I just wanted to make sure we are doing things in the most efficient and effective way
<dtchen_> nigel_nb: no, and I just commented.
<nigel_nb> :) thanks
<nigel_nb> launchpad mails are slow today
<nigel_nb> i'm calling it a day folks
<nigel_nb> later
<micahg> bcurtiswx: does empathy store passwords in gnome-keyring by default?
<Laibsch> Why is python-scim explicitly depending on the python2.5 package?  I thought it was due to the python-config.py as I wrote in bug 441415 but there seems to be more to it.  Anybody there to enlighten me?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 441415 in scim-python "dependency on fixed python version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441415
<fujimitsu> ubuntu9.10 becomes highly unstable while using program/game secondlife(snowglobe viewer) - test computer mt3422 gateway - tk53 processor/nvidia geforce go 6100
<Riotta> can somebody change the importance of bug 441408 to higher level see how many duplicates it got
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 441408 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "[MASTER] Mouse jumps to bottom corner on click in fullscreen games. New mouses (A4Tech). Related to DGA / DGAMOUSE in SDL." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441408
<Riotta> thanks in advance
<yofel> fujimitsu: can you please be a bit more precise about 'highly unstable' ? system hang/crash, screen corruption, ...
<Riotta> can someone mark bug 484763 as a regression or it needs some confirmation first?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 484763 in xchat "Opening URL with left mouse button in XChat not working properly on Gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484763
<fujimitsu> yofel: card overheats, thermal shutdown, over 150% cpu load on that single application
<fujimitsu> load average can go up to 5.0 and higher too
<fujimitsu> experienced this on both the 64 and 32 bit 9.10 versions
<fujimitsu> using the program on 9.04 still turns up moderate to high load but system manages the program well for extended periods
<yofel> Riotta: when was the last time this actually worked?
<yofel> haven't used XChat in quite a while, but I remember it didn't work back then too
<Riotta> I pretty sure it worked in 9.04
<Riotta> cause I noticed lack of it in 9.10
<yofel> well, it doesn't work here in kde too, so I'll confirm it
<yofel> fujimitsu: not sure what could cause this, if you want to file a bug about it you could either file a bug in 'Ubuntu' in general or ask again when the other are here
<yofel> fujimitsu: or you could aks in #k/x/ubuntu if they can help you in some way.
<yofel> s/aks/ask
<hggdh> gobby document name is qa-roundtable-wed
<yofel> dtchen_: around? got a question about triaging sound bugs
<yofel> the responses page  says that to add missing information in jaunty you can use 'apport-collect -p alsa-base bugnumber'
<WeatherGod> yofel, if he isn't around, I might be able to help
<yofel> now i'm not sure for apport-collect, but afaik the -p option is deprecated for apport, so how should one go about this best?
<WeatherGod> yofel, the -p option is correct for apport-collect
<WeatherGod> I have been using that command a lot
<yofel> WeatherGod: ah ok, so it's not deprecated for apport-collect, thanks
<WeatherGod> yofel, np
<yofel> then again, you were running jaunty iirc, right?
<WeatherGod> yes
<WeatherGod> but, people using karmic ran the command as well
<yofel> nvm, seems like I misunderstood the karmic changes
<WeatherGod> the package hooks are an integral part of apport-collect
<WeatherGod> it would be crazy to not have -p in apport-collect
<WeatherGod> IMHO
<yofel> yeah, was irritated abou that too ^^
<yofel> thanks anyway
<WeatherGod> np
<Laibsch> Why is python-scim explicitly depending on the python2.5 package?  I thought it was due to the python-config.py as I wrote in bug 441415 but there seems to be more to it.  Anybody there to enlighten me?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 441415 in scim-python "dependency on fixed python version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441415
<WeatherGod> let's take a look...
<WeatherGod> hmm, that is odd, I don't ever recall seeing anyone explicitly call a version of python
<WeatherGod> heck, isn't it proper to use #!/usr/bin/env python  ?
<yofel> WeatherGod: yeah, but there is code that works fine with 2.5, but gives a BT with 2.6, so sometimes it makes sense to depend on the version
<WeatherGod> BT?
<yofel> like, compiling regular expressions multiple times
<yofel> BT=BackTrace ;)
<WeatherGod> ah
<WeatherGod> well, on my fedora system which has python2.6, scim-python is not dependent on python2.5
<yofel> we had quite some of those issues during iirc jaunty development where we changed to 2.6
<yofel> well ok, fedora uses RPM so the packaging is different from scratch
<WeatherGod> right, it would seem that they didn't find a problem with using python2.6
<WeatherGod> it installed 0.1.13rc1
<WeatherGod> actually, if you think about it... it isn't that scim depends on python2.5, it is the python-config.py file that depends on it
<WeatherGod> it is the configuration file that is calling python2.5 explicitly
<WeatherGod> once scim-python is installed, it doesn't need python2.5 anymore, I don't think
<WeatherGod> yup, grepping through the installed files on my fedora system does not bring up any python2.5 hits
<yofel> hm... wait a moment
<yofel> configure and aclocal.m4 are generated by autgen.sh using GNU Autotools
<yofel> so it seems they were run on a system only having 2.5, that's why they don't know about 2.6
<WeatherGod> huh, go figure
<WeatherGod> also, did you notice that the build failed for ia64?
<WeatherGod> says that it did not have python-enchant
<yofel> WeatherGod: does it say failed  or dep-wait?
<WeatherGod> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scim-python/0.1.13~rc1-2/+build/1027115
<yofel> ok, that somehow doesn't make sense
<WeatherGod> heh... I see this error message
<WeatherGod> sh: gcc: not found dpkg-source: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<yofel> o.O
<WeatherGod> then later it does find it...
<yofel> ok... another wtf: here's the rgrep line after I re-run autogen.sh: http://yofel.pastebin.com/f1013b145
<yofel> FYI: I have installed: 2.5 2.6 3.0 3.1
<yofel> so... where did 2.6 and 3.1 get lost?
<WeatherGod> you mean 2.1?
<Riotta> how to find to who should I assign my bug, which team, which dev/person?
<WeatherGod> and, wouldn't python-config.py get updated my the autoconfig, or you you still have to run configure?
<WeatherGod> Riotta, there is a wiki page called "FindingTheRightPackage" or something like that
<WeatherGod> it is from the HowTo page
<Riotta> yeah I red that
<WeatherGod> the HowTo or the FIndingTheRightPackage page?
<Riotta> but I already located the right package but there is in launchpad "Assigned to" entry
<Riotta> how to use that? you can assaign it to some team which is responsible for this package?
<WeatherGod> leave it alone
<WeatherGod> only the people who actually do the bug fixes determine who gets assigned to what
<WeatherGod> usually, the one who does the bug fix will assign it to themselves
<yofel> WeatherGod: well, just bumping python-config.py to 2.6 could be ok in this case --- AFTER checkin why the package uses it's own python-config instead of the  one from python-dev
<Riotta> cause I set it yesterday :x and dunno if it's right, ah so I should clear the assaign?
<WeatherGod> yes, who did you assign it to?
<Riotta> Ubuntu-X team
<Riotta> it's bug 441408
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 441408 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "[MASTER] Mouse jumps to bottom corner on click in fullscreen games. New mouses (A4Tech). Related to DGA / DGAMOUSE in SDL." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441408
<WeatherGod> unassign it
<Riotta> okay
<Riotta> thanks
<Riotta> just wasn't sure how this feature works
<WeatherGod> yofel, I would rather see that it doesn't call any particular python
<WeatherGod> your job is to move the report to the right package, and gather information
<yofel> WeatherGod: install python-dev and check out /usb/bin/python-config, it has #! /usr/bin/python2.6 -.-
<yofel> s/usb/usr
<WeatherGod> huh, go figure
<yofel> diff says the file is different on 2 more lines
<WeatherGod> well, I have only been doing python for a year now, so I would hardly call myself an expert
<WeatherGod> oh?
<yofel> so they might be the reason the package has it's own script
<WeatherGod> well, what's different?
<yofel> I guess they just copied the one from /usr/bin to the package and modified it
<yofel> mom, I'l pastebin the diff
<yofel> http://yofel.pastebin.com/f1013b145
<yofel> uuups, wrong one ^^ http://yofel.pastebin.com/f5d53a8e2
<yofel> wait, that makes 3 lines
<WeatherGod> yeah... that is... interesting
<WeatherGod> let me pull up what fedora has for its source
<yofel> WeatherGod: use 'diff -ruN file1 file2' to get the same diff style
<WeatherGod> still gotta find the source file...
<yofel> WeatherGod: isn't there something like 'yum source' ?
<yofel> (never used fedora)
<WeatherGod> well, I am going straight to the website that has all the changelogs for it as well
<WeatherGod> have it right here, just gotta find the .rpm file
<WeatherGod> ok, I obviously do not know how to navigate a website...
<WeatherGod> gonna do a yum search for it
<WeatherGod> found it
<WeatherGod> damn, not the right revision, I think...
<WeatherGod> found it
<WeatherGod> weird... it too also calls python2.5
<yofel> ...
<WeatherGod> note, they get their packages directly from the google code page
<WeatherGod> ok, gonna look at some other package information...
<WeatherGod> see if I can find the build logs
<WeatherGod> yofel: this link should be useful http://koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/packageinfo?packageID=5063
<WeatherGod> yofel: I can not figure this one out... as far as I can tell, both fedora and ubuntu are using the same version
<yofel> WeatherGod: well, what I believe is: the upstream devs needed a custom python-config, so the copied the script from python-dev (2.5 at that time) modified it and added it to the source
<yofel> now that python2.6 is used, nobody updated the file
<WeatherGod> yeah, but somehow, python2.5 is available in the buildroot for fedora and allowed it to complete successfully
<WeatherGod> meanwhile, for ubuntu, the dependencies have it tied to python2.5, so that's why it still got built correctly
<WeatherGod> I wonder if it is possible to just change the python2.5 -> python and then remove the dependency
<micahg> WeatherGod: that stuff is better asked in #ubuntu-motu than here
<micahg> BTW, python 2.6 did make some changes, so programs won't always work
<WeatherGod> yeah, but this is a config script
<yofel> WeatherGod: that has nothing to do with breakage ;)
<WeatherGod> isn't the original bug report that the package has a dependency to python2.5?
<micahg> why is that a bug?
<WeatherGod> because it is likely to be unnescessary
<WeatherGod> ?
<micahg> does it need python?
<WeatherGod> the package is scim-python
<WeatherGod> bug 441415
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 441415 in scim-python "dependency on fixed python version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441415
<WeatherGod> and in Fedora 11, it does not depend on python2.5
<WeatherGod> so, it runs fine on 2.6, it is just the build process that calls 2.5
<WeatherGod> well, I am assuming that it runs fine on 2.6, because I don't see any bug reports to that effect on the fedora bugzilla
<micahg> WeatherGod: take a look at http://code.google.com/p/scim-python/issues/detail?id=5&can=1&q=python%202.5
<WeatherGod> ok, so PinYin can't use python2.4
<WeatherGod> no reason why you can't use python2.6
<WeatherGod> so, the dependency should be set as > 2.4
<micahg> it is set as that
<WeatherGod> but the config file is explicitly calling 2.5
<micahg> yes
<WeatherGod> so, if the build system has python2.6 or greater, it will fail
<matti> ;]
<WeatherGod> or *should*
<micahg> yes
<WeatherGod> fedora, somehow, avoided that...
<WeatherGod> so, the autoconf should be fixed, I think (I am not well-versed in autoconf)
<micahg> from what I saw it needs to be fixed upstream
<WeatherGod> yeah, that way fedora gets the fix as well
<micahg> well, they broke it upstream :)
<micahg> reference the bug upstream I showed you so they don't claim it's not their fault :)
<WeatherGod> I'll file a report
<WeatherGod> np
<WeatherGod> it might not matter anyway, as it looks like everything is moving to iBus, so scim-python would be deprecated
<WeatherGod> I think bug 481456 should be set to wishlist
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 481456 in network-manager "install CD should provide restricted wifi drivers for Dell Inspiron 1545" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481456
<WeatherGod> the OR also self nominated it for release...
<micahg> WeatherGod: hmm, I don't know if we ship restricted drivers on the CD
<micahg> I'll wishlist it though
<WeatherGod> yeah, well, the guy is also a bit insane
<micahg> hmmm, not sure where it should go though
<WeatherGod> he has another bug report where he notes that the restricted drivers does not respond to the turn off/turn on request, and fears that the wireless radiation will be harmful
<WeatherGod> maybe ubuntu-meta (if that exists?)
<micahg> also added needs-reassignment
<micahg> no, I think there's somewhere for ISO requests...I just don't know where
<WeatherGod> also, I can't seem to access bug 482342
<ubot4`> WeatherGod: Bug 482342 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/482342 is private
<WeatherGod> ah
<micahg> it's invalid
<WeatherGod> could someone see if bug 482286 is a dupe of that
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 482286 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice Writer crashes when moving mouse over menu bars" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482286
<micahg> stacktrace needs to be removed
<WeatherGod> that explains that
<micahg> oops not removed reviewed
<micahg> but apport stopped because the package deps were old
<micahg> ask the user to submit a new crash report with an updated system
<maco> Surlent: state your bug ;)
<Surlent> I'm having some strange issues with GNOME, maybe Compiz, though I'm not quite sure of that yet
<Surlent> Basically, I did a clean install and everything was fine. It seemed to start acting up around the time I installed the mythbuntu GTK theme and downloaded an icon theme called Hydroxygen. From this point forward, I would be able to log into GNOME, and it would behave, but when I logged out and back in, compiz would be off, my wallpaper would be showing, but no icons, and I have no desktop right-click menu. I have now twice deleted my .gnome and .gnome
<WeatherGod> micahg, ok
<Surlent> maco: I had to type ;)
<micahg> thanks WeatherGod
<maco> Surlent: hehe ok
<maco> so the question Surlent has is "file against compiz or metacity or WHAT?"
<maco> i use kde so i dont know how to debug this
<Surlent> I should also mention that gconf strings related to metacity/nautilus are all still at the default settings (I checked)
<maco> (a bunch of us are at a developer summit right now, so im not sure how active people are in this channel this week)
<Surlent> wait a sec...didn't there used to be some sort of Startup Applications bit that talked about the window manager?
<maco> system -> preferences -> sessions
<Surlent> it's not sessions anymore, apparently
<Surlent> but it's the same program
<Surlent> I seem to recall seeing something about the WM in 9.04...nothing like that here
<Surlent> that would seem to make sense, though I note that htop says I have an instance or two of metacity running
<Surlent> ...oh, and a screen of irssi...that explains my ghost =D
<Surlent> ...and two gnome-sessions...is that normal?
<WeatherGod> I have only one gnome-session running
<Surlent> well, this is very odd
<Surlent> I have several Tomboy's running too
<WeatherGod> and only one metacity
<Surlent> and several pulseaudios
<WeatherGod> yeah, that is odd
<Surlent> ...and three keyrings
<Surlent> what is up with this thing?
<WeatherGod> obviously, your sessions aren't being killed when you log out
<Surlent> that would seem to be the case, yes =/
<WeatherGod> and then it initiates a new session upon login
<WeatherGod> have you tried "Switch User" to see if the problem happens
<Surlent> well, let's try now, and see what happens...
<WeatherGod> I would reboot, and then log in normally, and the do a switch user
<Surlent> good point
<Surlent> I'll be back then
<WeatherGod> let us know how that goes
<WeatherGod> seeya
<Surlent777> rebooting doesn't fix GNOME, incidentally
<WeatherGod> did you delete your .gnome folder?
<Surlent777> no, I doing that in a moment
<WeatherGod> it may have the currupted settings from one of the other sessions
<Surlent777> yeah, almost certainly does
<WeatherGod> so, delete them, then reboot, and try the test
<Surlent777> yeah, I was just hoping...
<micahg> WeatherGod: Surlent777: don't delete, mv it out of the way
<micahg> so you can restore if you need to
<Surlent777> eh?
<Surlent777> ah
<Surlent777> only thing I'm worried about is my compiz settings...takes forever to set back up
<Surlent777> GNOME remakes everything else anyway, right?
<WeatherGod> micahg, it already has been deleted before
<WeatherGod> yes
<WeatherGod> micahg, but good point, I did not think about that
<Surlent777> ok, rebooting now
<Surlent777> okay, GNOME is presently functioning normally for now
<WeatherGod> ok, good
<Surlent777> ...that was redundant
<Surlent777> anyway, now should I do the parallel sessions thing, do a clean logout, or what?
<WeatherGod> do a Switch User, which will suspend your current session, and send you back to the login screen
<WeatherGod> at that point, login as yourself again, which *should* resume your old session
<Surlent777> well, GDM2 doesn't seem to let me do a parallel login as myself, so I'm back as my current self
<WeatherGod> ok... well, at least that didn't get foobarred
<WeatherGod> ok, now, try doing a reboot
<Surlent777> alright
<WeatherGod> well?
<Surlent777> ...it's still working, so far; I even logged out and logged back in right away
<WeatherGod> interesting
<Surlent777> I'm going to re-import my compiz profile and see what happens
<WeatherGod> ok, and try the various tests
<Surlent777> compiz is on, and functioning normally
<WeatherGod> now, shut down and start back up
<Surlent777> alright
<Surlent777> the problem clearly lies with a specific compiz setting
<WeatherGod> so, shutting down with compiz on and coming back still causes a problem?
<Surlent777> yes, but only if I load my profile...so something that is not on by default is messing with it
<Surlent777> maybe "Session Management", or something in it?
<WeatherGod> ok, I would first file the bug against compiz
<WeatherGod> and explain to them what you have figured out
<Surlent777> I think I should test this first, see if I'm right about the Session Management
<WeatherGod> ok
<Surlent777> this makes no sense...the compiz session managment plugin is on by default, and as seen earlier, doesn't mess things up
<Surlent777> and yet it's also been determined that my profile turns something on that screws it all up
<Surlent777> so what is it?
<WeatherGod> dunno, it is something you are gonna have to bring up with the compiz people
<WeatherGod> this is getting beyond my realm
<yofel> Surlent777: how about saving a default profile and checking the differences with your profile?
<Surlent777> yofel: Was just about to do that
<Surlent777> The differences don't seem to make a difference =/
<WeatherGod> so, it is a compiz issue
<Surlent777> sure seems that way =/
<WeatherGod> ok, file a bug against that package, explaining clearly what you have learned
<Surlent777> that, and GNOME keeps having all the alternative programs in place for things, like leafpad instead of gedit
<WeatherGod> heh, didn't know they went to leafpad
<Surlent777> they didn't
<Surlent777> I had LXDE at one point
<Surlent777> and then PCManFM tried to take over my Places menu
<Surlent777> so I killed it
<Surlent777> I like experimenting with various things, including WM's
<WeatherGod> but would LXDE change the gnome defaults?
<Surlent777> apparently =/
<Surlent777> update-alternatives seems to show it as gedit
<Surlent777> so I don't get that
<Surlent777> it's just like nautilus vs pcman
<Surlent777> "all the settings look right, but you screw you we're gonna pop up anyway"
<WeatherGod> hmm, I would make sure the compiz people know that you did have LXDE once, maybe that messed things up
<Surlent777> lxde is completely purged
<Surlent777> including, now, leafpad
<WeatherGod> but, if LXDE made a change to something else, it wouldn't have been purged
<Surlent777> I guess that's possible, yeah..ok
<WeatherGod> its a remote possibility, but it is still possible
<Surlent777> didn't this thing used to come with a bug reporting tool?
<WeatherGod> file the bug, all of this info is useful
<WeatherGod> what thing?
<WeatherGod> there should be ubuntu-bug and apport
<Surlent777> oh yeah
<Surlent777> "Report a Problem"
<Surlent777> I was used to the beetle icon
<WeatherGod> ah
<Surlent777> I'd like to report a problem...oh wait, no I wouldn't because you won't even start =(
<WeatherGod> oy
<WeatherGod> just use the LaunchPad website to get started
<Surlent777> someone really dropped the ball on packages in general this release, I notice
<WeatherGod> by far, it has been ok, there were a few mistakes that cropped up in edge cases, though
<Surlent777> /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk -c %f doesn't exist
<WeatherGod> but this is the first I have heard of problems with the bug reporter
<Surlent777> and this is the launcher from a default install
<WeatherGod> ok, that's messed up
<Surlent777> I can't find an equivalent command; apport-bug doesn't seem to function like I'd expect
<WeatherGod> because the command is gone
<Surlent777> though its window mentions GTK in the titlebar
<WeatherGod> I would use synaptic to force a reinstall of apport
<Surlent777> on it
<yofel> Surlent777: what does apport-bug give you?
<Surlent777> a window asking me if it's a problem with a USB device or OTHER
<Surlent777> clicking OTHER just quits with an error message about needing a package name
<yofel> Surlent777: yes, that's what it's supposed to do, just follow the instructions
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> lemme try
<Surlent777> yofel this is supposed to be a GUI frontend, yeah? Why would I need to run it from the command line and specify a package if there's also an apport-cli?
<Surlent777> also reinstalling did nothing
<WeatherGod> you don't.... something is really messed up with your gnome setting
<yofel> ok... why does: other->I don't know give apport-bug the impression I want to file a bug about Xorg o.O
<Surlent777> /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk
<Surlent777> this does nothing
<Surlent777> no output
<Surlent777> how did I manage to screw this up? oO
<yofel> Surlent777: apport-gkt will only respond if you have anything in /var/crash/
<Surlent777> huh
<Surlent777> then how is yofel able to open his copy?
<yofel> Surlent777: just run 'ubuntu-bug <packagename>' from a terminal or in the 'run command' dialog
<Surlent777> also the kde version of apport also fails to do anything
<yofel> Surlent777: when I run 'apport-bug' I get a window asking me a question
<Surlent777> me too, but it crashes if I hit other
<Surlent777> the only other option is about USB sticks
<WeatherGod> it crashes because apport-gtk is missing... for whatever reason
<WeatherGod> does the terminal say anything
<Surlent777> no
<WeatherGod> did you run ubuntu-bug from the terminal?
<WeatherGod> sorry, apport-bug
<Surlent777> ubuntu-bug worked
<yofel> Surlent777: do you have apport-gtk or apport-kde installed?
<Surlent777> apport-bug is what I was describing
<Surlent777> yofel: yes
<WeatherGod> huh
<Surlent777> both actually
<WeatherGod> do a whereis apport-gtk
<yofel> WeatherGod: that won't work since it's not in the PATH
<WeatherGod> ah, right
<Surlent777> yeah
<Surlent777> it's in /usr/share/apport
<yofel> Surlent777: can you run 'debsums apport-gtk' ?
<WeatherGod> yofel, good idea
<yofel> Surlent777: and are you running gnome or kde
<Surlent777> cory@cory-desktop:~$ debsums apport-gtk
<Surlent777> /usr/share/doc/apport-gtk/README                                              OK
<Surlent777> /usr/share/doc/apport-gtk/TODO                                                OK
<Surlent777> /usr/share/doc/apport-gtk/AUTHORS                                             OK
<Surlent777> /usr/share/doc/apport-gtk/copyright                                           OK
<Surlent777> /usr/share/doc/apport-gtk/NEWS.gz                                             OK
<Surlent777> /usr/share/doc/apport-gtk/changelog.Debian.gz                                 OK
<Surlent777> /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk                                                  OK
<Surlent777> /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk.ui                                               OK
<Surlent777> /usr/share/applications/apport-gtk-mime.desktop                               OK
<Surlent777> GNOME presently
<yofel> !pastebin
<ubot4`> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Surlent777> sorry
<Surlent777> didn't seem that big in terminal
<yofel> Surlent777: irc only allows to send 1 message a second, so it's dripping in slowly for us
<Surlent777> ah
<Surlent777> noted
<Surlent777> basically everything is listed as ok
<yofel> ok...
<yofel> and debsums apport gives OK for all as well?
<Surlent777> yes
<yofel> this doesn't make any sense...
<Surlent777> no sir
<yofel> Surlent777: and if you run apport-bug from a terminal then it just vanishes once you click on other without any message left?
<Surlent777> You need to specify a package or a PID. See --help for more information.
<Surlent777> that appears as a GTK window
<Surlent777> no terminal output
<WeatherGod> and the same is true for the kde version
<Surlent777> testing that presently
<Surlent777> just hanging so far
<Surlent777> I think I hear the HD going, though
<Surlent777> err, Ctrl+C isn't killing it
<Surlent777> had to killall
<Surlent777> so, kde version won't even start up
<Surlent777> and yes, KDE is installed and more-or-less working on my system (screensaver is slow to terminate and it locks up on exiting ZSNES)
<WeatherGod> I really am not sure what is going on any more
<WeatherGod> I don't think it is a compiz problem, if you have all of these other issues
<Surlent777> I'm not sure what to think
<Surlent777> compiz is the only gnome thing that I've tweaked in these tests that caused any difference
<WeatherGod> something is messed up, that much is for sure
<Surlent777> yes
<Surlent777> I don't understand...I haven't done any "deep" tweaking
<WeatherGod> right, but if something else is wrong at the base of all of this, then those tests are irrelevant
<Surlent777> everything was done the standard way, i.e. through apt/synaptic
<WeatherGod> but you said that you tried LXDE
<Surlent777> yes, that was a package set I downloaded
<WeatherGod> not saying that it is the problem, but there are other possibilities here
<Surlent777> and I can say that ZSNES doesn't crash on exit in GNOME
<Surlent777> yeah
<yofel> Surlent777: you could run 'debsums -c' in a terminal, that will check all installed packages and only list changed files
<Surlent777> gnome-screensaver also terminates more quickly than kscreensaver, incidentally
<Surlent777> alright
<yofel> that could take a while, but I'm out of ideas right now
<Surlent777> I'll ready a pastebin
<WeatherGod> same here... besides a complete wipe and install
<Surlent777> oh lord I hope not...that is such a PITA
<Surlent777> hmm
<Surlent777> it's complaining a lot about lack of md5sums for various packages
<Surlent777> not all of them third-party
<WeatherGod> which ones are not third party?
<Surlent777> well, ubuntu-keyring for one
<Surlent777> xbase-clients
<Surlent777> update-inetd
<Surlent777> quite a few others
<Surlent777> even xorg
<Surlent777> oh, that's the end of it...here's the pastebin
<Surlent777> http://pastebin.com/d4436cdad
<WeatherGod> I don't know how normal it is for missing md5sums to happen, but all of the others are pretty much expected
<yofel> yeah, and those packages don't seem to have a md5sum file here too
<yofel> so... wtf?
<Surlent777> my question exactly
<WeatherGod> well, if there is no md5sum, there is no way to be sure if they aren't corrupted
<WeatherGod> actually... waitaminute...
<WeatherGod> /var/lib/gdm/.gconf.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml
<WeatherGod> why is this one modified?
<Surlent777> ?
<Surlent777> huh, dunno
<Surlent777> I haven't tried messing with gdm
<WeatherGod> yofel, is that one modified for you?
<WeatherGod> this is what I was thinking, something messed around with the default gnome settings
<yofel> WeatherGod: you're right, it's not
<WeatherGod> so, every time you log in, these modified defaults are applied if you don't have a .gnome directory
<WeatherGod> so, if they were modified incorrectly, then all sorts of bad things can happen
<Surlent777> hmm
<WeatherGod> don't know how this impacts kde, but...
<WeatherGod> its something
<Surlent777> .gconf.defaults' .xml file seems to be just login screen theme information
<hggdh> mrand: is 'jgoss' https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Ejgossage?
<Surlent777> there's a "saved_state" in gdm's .gconfd though
<WeatherGod> Surlent777, that's normal
<WeatherGod> what else do you have in /var/lib/gdm?
<Surlent777> it seems to mention certain programs several times
<Surlent777> is that normal?
<WeatherGod> yes
<Surlent777> ok
<Surlent777> then uh
<WeatherGod> just do a ls of the directory
<Surlent777> .       .config    .fontconfig  .gconf.defaults   .ICEauthority
<Surlent777> ..      .dbus      .gconf       .gconf.mandatory  .pulse
<Surlent777> .cache  .esd_auth  .gconfd      .gconf.path       .pulse-cookie
<WeatherGod> ok, well, does anybody else have a .gconf.defaults in their directory?
<WeatherGod> I am running a Fedora system, so it is hard to compare
<yofel> and I'm running kde at the moment so /var/lib/gdm is empty
<WeatherGod> heh
<Surlent777> yofel: does kscreensaver lag at closing sometimes for you? Or is that just me/
<WeatherGod> well, on mine, there is no .gconf.defaults
<yofel> Surlent777: I don't use any screensavers
<Surlent777> nm then
<Surlent777> Should I finish this compiz report with what we thought we knew before, or what?
<WeatherGod> Surlent777, just on a lark, move that defaults file, and move your .gnome folders
<WeatherGod> and test again
<Surlent777> WeatherGod: Alright then
<WeatherGod> no, I would hold off on the compiz report
<Surlent777> noted
<Surlent777> okay, restarting now
<Surlent777> I think that was a bad idea
<Surlent777> as GDM looks totally different now
<Surlent777> has the default desktop's orange background
<Surlent777> and what looks to be HUMAN icons
<WeatherGod> maybe so, but does compiz work?
<Surlent777> we'll see
<WeatherGod> this is why they were moved
<Surlent777> no difference
<Surlent777> enabling my profile and then logging out/in still screws up
<WeatherGod> ok, well, move everything back, then
<WeatherGod> worth a try
<Surlent777> yeah
<WeatherGod> quite honestly, the whole problem with apport-gtk has me concerned
<WeatherGod> makes me think that the compiz is a red herring
<WeatherGod> before rebooting, can you see if apport-gtk works now
<WeatherGod> in this Human theme?
<Surlent777> GDM's theme is the only one that changed
<Surlent777> and incidentally
<Surlent777> I found that it re-created that folder you have me move
<Surlent777> the one you say you don't have
<Surlent777> err had me move*
<Surlent777> .gconf.defaults
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> so, the theme manager changed that file originally
<WeatherGod> not so nefarious
<Surlent777> hardly =)
<WeatherGod> alright, well, I am completely out of ideas
<WeatherGod> you got me stumped
<Surlent777> putting that folder back and logging out immediately fixed the appearance of GDM
<WeatherGod> as expected
<Surlent777> yeah
<Surlent777> I can tell you that there's quite a few dependency errors among packages, by the way
<WeatherGod> oh?
<Surlent777> several request packages that don't exist, or have been renamed for no obvious reason
<WeatherGod> third-party or what?
<Surlent777>  normal ubuntu packages that are enabled via Software Sources (they seem to be all turned on by default now)
<Surlent777> for instance, many request "tor", which hasn't existed for over a year, iirc
<WeatherGod> what are your third party repos?
<Surlent777> one sec
<WeatherGod> it may be that one of those packages are requesting it
<Surlent777> Giftwrap, Open Metaverse Viewer, Wine (interesting story on that one...the wine package itself doesn't seem to work, but the wine21 or whatever version it was does), Medibuntu. I can confirm that none of these third-party repos are requesting anything that isn't there
<Surlent777> tor for jaunty, however, is, and therefore I have it disabled. One sec while I see what it is
<WeatherGod> are you running Karmic or Jaunty?
<Surlent777> Karmic, but they have no Karmic repo yet
<Surlent777> and this worked on Intrepid
<Surlent777> but let's see, it wants libeven1 at a equal or greater version...we have the greater version installed, but the package isn't called libevent1 anymore, but rather libevent1-4.2
<Surlent777> libevent*
<WeatherGod> has all of the repos been updated for Karmic?
<WeatherGod> I think you have to update those repo lists
<Surlent777> there are several similar cases, i.e. in one of the curl-dev packages, where a package isn't named generically anymore, but as package-ver.ver, etc. and the dependencies were never updated for the packages that need these libraries
<WeatherGod> this may be the source of your issues
<Surlent777> I have a clean install going here, rememeber, and aside from adding a few third party repos, I haven't done anything
<WeatherGod> linux's version of dll hell
<Surlent777> yes
<WeatherGod> were the third party repos set to Karmic?
<Surlent777> I have run apt-get update numerous times, as I've updated various things
<Surlent777> all but tor, yes
<WeatherGod> and tor is disabled?
<Surlent777> the other 3rd party repos are perfectly fine and functioning as expected
<Surlent777> yes, it is now, due to the package renaming issues making it useless
<WeatherGod> have you purged tor and its dependencies?
<Surlent777> it was never installed to begin with
<Surlent777> yet many programs still ask for it, i.e. torK, torbutton
<Surlent777> and those are normal packages
<Surlent777> tor isn't in the ubuntu repos, hasn't been since Jaunty
<Surlent777> and blubuntu-theme has been broken for over a year and a half
<Surlent777> there's several annoying package issues all around
<Surlent777> should've taken notes at the time
<micahg> Surlent777: you might want to file bugs for these things :)
<Surlent777> I got a whole list of things to do then =(
<WeatherGod> he can't.... apport-gtk won't work.... :-P
<Surlent777> Oh, and while I'm at it, Fluxbox is funny too...on a clean install of it, on bootup it always complains about the background and tells you to run a command in a terminal. When this is done, the output indicates that everything is fine =/
<micahg> WeatherGod: help.u.c gives an alternate option :)
<Surlent777> ubuntu-bug works
<Surlent777> (Fluxbox is my "oh hell everything's messed up again let's debug it" WM)
<WeatherGod> pretty good at that
<WeatherGod> micahg: ?
<micahg> if you go to LP and click Report Bug on the package, it tells you how to file without apport if you need
<Surlent777> what is LP?
<micahg> launchpad
<Surlent777> oh
<micahg> ubuntu-bug is prefereable
<WeatherGod> ah, well, I was trying to tell a joke anyway
<Surlent777> heh
 * micahg needs to work on humor
<Surlent777> IT STARTS WITH LEECHES
<WeatherGod> \me needs to work on humor
<WeatherGod> huh?
<WeatherGod> not you Surlent777
<Surlent777> Old Grek idea of medicine, the four humours
<Surlent777> doctors "fixed" this with leeches
<WeatherGod> I thought \me does the action thing
<micahg>  /me
<WeatherGod> doh!
<Surlent777> hahaha
 * WeatherGod need to learn his irc commands
<WeatherGod> yay!
<Surlent777> there ya go
<Surlent777> wonder why bug-buddy doesn't come by default anymore
<WeatherGod> wasn't bug-buddy a gnome thing?
<qense> It is for GNOME if I'm correct, that's why.
<qense> We need Apport => ubuntu-bug
<Surlent777> ubuntu uses GNOME by default, and it used to come with it =/
<WeatherGod> yeah, but apport hooks directly to launchpad
<Surlent777> uh
<WeatherGod> its better, trust me
<Surlent777> turns out torbutton and torK don't seem to require tor o_O
<Surlent777> no wait
<WeatherGod> thats... odd...
<Surlent777> detailed info says it recommends tor
<Surlent777> but tor is in italics
<Surlent777> indicating that it doesn't exist
<WeatherGod> right, because you disabled the repo
<Surlent777> it should be in the ubuntu repos
<WeatherGod> why it recommends tor, I don't know
<Surlent777> according to these packages
<Surlent777> and this WAS the case until Intrepid
<WeatherGod> !info tor
<ubot4`> WeatherGod: Package tor does not exist in karmic
<Surlent777> see?
<yofel> !search tor
<ubot4`> Found: repomirror-#kubuntu, autostart-#kubuntu, isitout, code, studiorepo, encrypted, xen, emerald, ubuntuone, xampp
<yofel> ...
<Surlent777> what the hell
<yofel> !info tor jaunty
<ubot4`> yofel: Package tor does not exist in jaunty
<yofel> !info tor intrepid
<ubot4`> yofel: tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0.34-1~intrepid+1 (intrepid), package size 1190 kB, installed size 2704 kB
<Surlent777> ah, that's why
<Surlent777> I always get those two backwards for some reason
<yofel> iirc they dropped it cause it was badly maintained
<Surlent777> yeah
<Surlent777> but tor's site had their own repos, but they apparently stopped at Jaunty
<WeatherGod> well, Karmic is new... maybe it hasn't come ou?
<WeatherGod> *out
<Surlent777> dunno
<Surlent777> I would think it's hard to have a "torbutton" when you don't have tor, though
<WeatherGod> yup
<Surlent777> and like I said, blubuntu-theme has been broken forever because gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks wants to kill off human-theme, ubuntu-artwork, and even more alarmingly, ubuntu-desktop
<Surlent777> but as annoying as all this is, the apport thing and compiz being so screwy bother me more
<WeatherGod> thats odd
<WeatherGod> yeah
<WeatherGod> something is broken, that's for sure
<WeatherGod> but I am no longer convinced it is compiz
<WeatherGod> I haven't a clue anymore
<Surlent777> I could probably just stick with KDE for now, endure the slow screensaver termination, and run ZSNES through a tty (with framebuffer), but I don't like it when I can't fix something
<WeatherGod> can't ZSNES still run in KDE?
<Surlent777> you'd think, but it enjoys locking KDE up completely on termination
<WeatherGod> coincidence?
<WeatherGod> I think not
<WeatherGod> I really think all of these things are inter-related
<Surlent777> well, I'm running 64-bit, so I don't get a zsnes package...I'm using the old one from Jaunty
<WeatherGod> eh
<Surlent777> building from source on zsnes seemed a little more complicated than I anticipated, and it works fine in GNOME
<Surlent777> and probably Fluxbox here too
<Surlent777> confirmed
<Surlent777> works fine in fluxbox
<mrand> hggdh: Yes (on the jgoss question)  I'm guessing you're asking in order to link up on the wiki page?  I can do that if you'd like.
<WeatherGod> heck... you might want to go to fluxbox and rip out all of the gnome and kde stuff and start over
<Surlent777> though ubuntu's joystick handling leaves a bit to be desired =( In ZSNES it seems to work, but then I can't play Street Fighter, etc. because it doesn't register the diags too well...I found a workaround using the MODE button on the gamepad though
<hggdh> mrand: yes indeed. Please go ahead and update the wiki, and thank you
<mrand> hggdh: of course.
<micahg> hggdh: does irc.ubuntu.com do anything special?
<Surlent777> also, I'm not sure just reinstalling KDE or GNOME will fix anything =/ it sure didn't help with apport
<hggdh> no, it is just an alias to irc.freenode.net
<hggdh> micahg: ^^
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> ok
<WeatherGod> Surlent777, yeah, but those package dependencies...
<hggdh> micahg: BTW -- thank you for your (remote) participation
<WeatherGod> something is right there
<WeatherGod> *isn't
<micahg> hggdh: it was great :)
<Surlent777> you know, I hear that among certain classes of trolls, it's considered redundant to flood #ubuntu...
<Surlent777> also no, it's not
<Surlent777> but ppa's and all that are a little beyond me at this point...even if I understood them, I don't think I'd have the ability to change anything =/
<yofel> Surlent777: hm... did you move your ~/.gnome2 ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd folders? (backup!)
<Surlent777> yeah, I did earlier, and then restored them when I moved the GDM folders back
<Surlent777> so we're back to a default GNOME
<Surlent777> though right now I'm in Fluxbox
<Surlent777> it's the only one so far that isn't screwing up in general =D
<Surlent777> well, aside from that weird error about setting the background on startup
<Surlent777> but that affects nothing
<WeatherGod> yofel, feel free to take over
<WeatherGod> I am completely stumped
<yofel> I would if i knew what to do
<yofel> well, you should ask for help in
<yofel> #ubuntu too
<yofel> since there are much  more people that might know something
<Surlent777> tried that
<Surlent777> that's how I got here
<yofel> :/
<WeatherGod> yeah, it started off as a simple "where should I file" question
<WeatherGod> then it became more complicated as we couldn't pin it down
<matti> ;]
<yofel> yeah, I vaguely remember that ^^
<WeatherGod> heh
<WeatherGod> maybe the gnome chatroom might be able to help?
<WeatherGod> is there a packaging chatroom as well?
<yofel> hm, the #ubuntu-motu guys know most about packaging
<Surlent777> is there a gun with a spare bullet?
<WeatherGod> sorry, out of bullets
<Surlent777> oh well
<yofel> Surlent777: use python and program your own
<WeatherGod> perfect
<Surlent777> haha
<Surlent777> hey, Electricsheep isn't working in XScreenSaver...guess I gotta move stuff around like for KSS and GSS
<WeatherGod> one last idea... does apport-gtk work if compiz is off?
<Surlent777> let's check
<Surlent777> no
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> that's it for me!
<WeatherGod> sorry I couldn't be of more help
<yofel> me too
<Surlent777> it's alright
<Surlent777> this stuff is insane
<BUGabundo> boas
<Surlent777> well, I got electricsheep working at least
<Surlent777> that's LIKE doing something productive
<Surlent777> well, thanks for trying to help...I'm giving up for now
<txomon> hello I want to report a bug
<micahg> txomon: please continue
<txomon> ok
<txomon> I have a compaq cq-50 135em
<txomon> I installed the last version of linux
<txomon> ubuntu
<txomon> 2.6.31-15-generic
<txomon> it has a very strange wireless chipset
<txomon> ar5007eg
<txomon> or maybe it is not
<micahg> not so weird
<txomon> but the problem is that it has a light that makes you switch it on
<txomon> and of
<txomon> f
<txomon> but it doesn't work, the light
<txomon> but yes the button
<txomon> so I don't know if it is switched on or not
<micahg> so, the wireless is working, but no light?
<txomon> something like that
<txomon> the light is always orange (off)
 * micahg had that on a machine before
<txomon> but the wirelles does if I switch it on
<txomon> and there is no way to know if it is switched on or not
<txomon> also another problem is that it is recognised as ar5001
<micahg> please file a bug with: ubuntu-bug linux
<txomon> where is that?
<micahg> from a terminal type ubuntu-bug linux
<micahg> it'll open firefox to launchpad where you can submit a bug
<micahg> it will also collect information about your hardware so that the problem can be better understood
<txomon> ok but...
<txomon> which is the packet?
<micahg> packet?
<Pici> *package
<micahg> linux
<txomon> ok
<txomon> can I write it in my languaje or it better in English
<micahg> don;t worry, it can be moved later if necessary
<micahg> txomon: most of the triagers speak english, so english is prefered
<micahg> but you can do english and your own languages
<micahg> txomon: which language is native for you?
<txomon> spanish
<micahg> ok, I don't think that should be a problem, but please put the basic description in english
<micahg> I think we have quite a few spanish speaking triagers
<micahg> you can add an extended description in spanish if you want
<txomon> ok
<txomon> do you know how can I attach the logs?
<txomon> micahg: ?
<pedro_> txomon, logs to where?
<txomon> español?
<pedro_> txomon, sure, send me a private message
<txomon> it is not necessary
<txomon> I have been making a bug report
<txomon> and it says to attach extra info
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> ubuntu bug should attacheg needed
<txomon> yea
<txomon> I found it
<txomon> at the bottom
<txomon> in advanced
<txomon> thanks
<txomon> how can I tar 4 archives via cmnds?
<yofel> txomon: do you mean: attach lscpi, etc. information? ubuntu-bug already does that
<yofel> *lspci
<txomon> ah it tell me to do it
<txomon> doesn't it?
<txomon> Alternatively, at a minimum include the output of the following commands executed in a terminal as separate attachments in your bug report: 1) uname -a > uname-a.log
<txomon> 2) cat /proc/version_signature > version.log
<txomon> 3) dmesg > dmesg.log
<txomon> 4) sudo lspci -vnvn > lspci-vnvn.log
<micahg> txomon: that's if you don't use ubuntu-bug
<txomon> ah oks
<txomon> thank you
<yofel> txomon: as it says: "Alternatively" ;)
<dtchen_> yofel: yes?
<yofel> dtchen_: nvm, already got my question answere
<yofel> d
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-19
<Laibsch> Why is python-scim explicitly depending on the python2.5 package?  I thought it was due to the python-config.py as I wrote in bug 441415 but there seems to be more to it.  Anybody there to enlighten me?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 441415 in scim-python "dependency on fixed python version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441415
<micahg> Laibsch: it's not
<micahg> Laibsch: so, the package itself doesn't have the dependency but the code does, so we opened a bug upstream to revert a change they made a while back
<Laibsch> hi
<Laibsch> thank you for your comment micahg
<Laibsch> my apologies about the interruption, pidgin crashed on me (unfortunately, it does so every morning, seems to be MSN related)
<micahg> np, I've had a few problems today myself
<Laibsch> I have seen no other replies but yours, but I just asssume there are no others
<micahg> in the channel?
<Laibsch> Yes, no other replies, or were there?
<micahg> nope, it's quiet, with UDS people are busy/tired
<Laibsch> I wouldn't have seen them while pidgin crashed
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> Can you point me to the upstream bug?
<micahg> WeatherGod added it to the LP bug
<micahg> http://code.google.com/p/scim-python/issues/detail?id=155
<Laibsch> Indeed
<Laibsch> I haven't read all of my bug mail yet this morning
<Laibsch> OK, so we patch configure.in as well as python-config.py and we should be set
<Laibsch> I'll prepare a patch and see how that goes
<maxb> What should we do with a totally and completely wrongly filed bug like https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/udd/+bug/484935
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 484935 in udd "sound card issues with Dell 1555" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> maxb: set that task to invalid and open an Ubuntu task with the proper package
<maxb> I'm not sure what the proper package would be
<micahg> ok, then just create an ubuntu task and tag needs-reassignment
<Laibsch> micahg: I slightly disagree ;-)
<Laibsch> Instead of closing as invalid one task and adding another, just reassign the current task
<Laibsch> Keeps the ticket more clean
<micahg> Laibsch: not possible yet
<micahg> Project/Distro tasks are different
<Laibsch> I'm quite sure I've done it
<Laibsch> Let me see for this one
<micahg> of course if that option is available, it's ideal
<maxb> Isn't 'needs-reassignment' somewhat redundant on a no-package bug? :-)
<Laibsch> OK, if this is a special case
<micahg> maxb: people search for the tag to look for bugs
<micahg> to triage
<CarlFK> someone pointed me to a repo of packages with debug symbols - anyone know the url?
<greg-g> CarlFK: deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com karmic
<micahg> CarlFK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<CarlFK> greg-g: thanks
<greg-g> CarlFK: np, there is more info at that page micahg referenced
<micahg> Laibsch: bug 80902
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 80902 in malone "Can't refile bug report from project to distribution, or vice versa" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80902
<Laibsch> micahg: yes, that may be true
<Laibsch> I was thinking this is about changing from project A to project B
<Laibsch> in that case it's better to change than to close and add another task
<micahg> of course
<Laibsch> what's the standard wisdom again regarding when to add a patch system like quilt if Debian doesn't have it, yet?
<Laibsch> patch system vs. patching direct and letting it go to diff.gz
<micahg> if patches are need, you need a patch system
<micahg> but that's better asked in -motu
<Laibsch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/FAQ#I%20need%20to%20fix%20a%20bug%20in%20the%20upstream%20provided%20source,%20modify%20the%20source%20or%20add%20a%20patch?
<micahg> I wonder when that was written
<micahg> Laibsch: nice catch
<Laibsch> which one?
<micahg> Devel FAQ
<hggdh> all: I will cycle eeeBotu (#ubuntu-bugs-announce) to apply a new patch for bug 484337
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 484337 in eeebotu "EeeBotu announces bugs multiple times" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484337
<yofel> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> OK, eeeBotu is back
<hggdh> yofel: my pleasure
<hggdh> please let us know is everything is kosher now
<micahg> hggdh: fix seems to be working
<hggdh> micahg: thanks goes to mrooney :-)
<hggdh> I just cycled the beast
<yofel> yeah, seems to be fine for now, I'll check the backlog tomorrow to make sure
<hggdh> one less worry, then
<guybrush_> Hello, does anyone happen to have the ATI 9.10 catalyst drivers? The latest drivers (9.11) broke my distro
<yoasif> anyone around?
<micahg> sure yoasif
<micahg> but I can't do much right now
<yoasif> micahg: i wonder what package i should report a bug to if i want an app to show up in the gnome preferred applications dialog
<yoasif> micahg: gnomecontrolcenter or the application
<micahg> I would think the application
<micahg> it should register the mime type it can open I think
<yoasif> micahg: thanks, i'll do that
<mr_steve> Heh I didn't even know a bug title could be this long: Bug #485127
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 485127 in ttf-dejavu "Configurando ttf-dejavu-extra (2.28-1) ... E: /var/lib/defoma/locked exists. E: Another defoma process seems running, or you aren't root. E: If you are root and defoma process isn't running undoubtedly, E: it is possible that defoma might have aborted. E: Please run defoma-reconfigure -f to fix its broken status. dpkg: error al procesar ttf-dejavu-extra (--configure):  el subproceso post-installation scri
<micahg> mr_steve: unfortunately, yes
<mr_steve> Heh, the bot won't even print its full title here
<mr_steve> I'm gonna try and shorten that one up a bit
<micahg> mr_steve: thanks
<dmc1234> Hi
<dmc1234> can I report a bug with Drapes?
<micahg> dmc1234: sure, which release?
<dmc1234> micahg, sec
<dmc1234> micahg, 0.5.2 on Ubuntu 9.10
<dmc1234> Drapes, aka Desktop Drapes
<micahg> dmc1234: ubuntu-bug drapes is the best way
<dmc1234> What do you mean?
<micahg> run in a terminal the command: ubuntu-bug drapes
<micahg> that's the best way to report a bug
<dmc1234> Ah
<dmc1234> k, done
<dmc1234> Now wot?
<micahg> it should open up a browser window where you can enter the information
<dmc1234> Yep, thanks
<dmc1234> Nice system
<dmc1234> I tried to log a bug earlier
<dmc1234> But it sent an e-mail to me instead
<micahg> dmc1234: what do you mean?
<dmc1234> micahg, I did the -bug command
<micahg> bug 485212
<dmc1234> It went through
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 485212 in drapes "Drapes not loading up startup, sometimes slows down and crashes..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485212
<micahg> yeah
<dmc1234> Oh
<dmc1234> Okay
<dmc1234> So it mailed me a carbon copy then
<micahg> if no one updates by next week, feel free to come back and ask someone to look at it unless it's urgent
<micahg> dmc1234: yes, you get a copy of all of your bug correspondence
<dmc1234> Thanks
<micahg> this week people are busy at UDS
<micahg> the developer summit
<matti> ;]
<LimCore> hi, reporting kde errors from kde errors handler is worthless - it never works
<LimCore> please set severity Medium - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/470477
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 470477 in kdepim "[9.10] kmail - report bug does not work" [Undecided,New]
 * LimCore found next 3 bugs while reporting this one
<johe|work> hi there
<johe|work> could someone tell me who owns https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/net-snmp/+bug/426813
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 426813 in net-snmp "snmpd dies after requests with snmpwalk" [Medium,Fix released]
<johe|work> or who the mantainer of snmpd is?
<thekorn> johe|work, I think out server team knows more about this package
<thekorn> s/out/our/
<thekorn> but in general there is no classical mantainership in ubuntu
<thekorn> so best is to contact them directly
<johe|work> okay
<johe|work> i just posted to the bug,
<johe|work> the bug is closed in karmic but still there in LTS
<johe|work> (hardy)
<thekorn> johe|work, for this cases we have a procedure called "stabel release updates", for more informations see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<johe|work> i take a look
<Riotta> hi
<bddebian> Boo
<Riotta> please somebody fix bug 441408 (can provide random data and tests on that issue)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 441408 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "[MASTER] Mouse jumps to bottom corner on click in fullscreen games. New mouses (A4Tech). Related to DGA / DGAMOUSE in SDL." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441408
<fcuk112> qense: why was https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/477712 set back to triaged?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 477712 in virt-manager "typos in virt-manager" [Low,Triaged]
<qense> is that against the policy of sponsors?
<qense> oh wait, ti was you
<qense> Well, as far as I know it should be on triaged, despite the fact that you've attached a patch.
<qense> I would recommend not to use the In Progress status when you're writing a patch for a bug, that only confuses people and messes up the status.
<fcuk112> i thought developers/bug-fixers look for stuff set to triaged, the sponsors pick up stuff that's confirmed with patches.  am i wrong in this?
<qense> No, Triaged means we're completely done Triaging the bug. Confirmed means the bug is just confirmed, but it hasn't been fully Triaged yet.
<qense> There are some devs that only go by Triaged bugs.
<fcuk112> ok, thanks.
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<pedro_> folks we're having a discussion about the bug days at uds
<pedro_> if you want to participate on it just join #ubuntu-uds-riogrande
<yofel> hm... someone got an idea where bug 480147 should go?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 480147 in ubuntu "/etc/fstab mentions vol_id but that has been replaced by blkid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480147
<yofel> I'm not even sure if that's  fixable at all since touching fstab is dangerous by design
<yofel> and could someone whishlist bug 485425 please? Thanks.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 485425 in linux "jffs2 - journaling for flash devices is not in the kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485425
<Riotta> ;)
<micahg> yofel: wishlisted
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-20
<Riotta> micahg: could you help me
<micahg> Riotta: I can try :)
<Riotta> ok
<Riotta> I expiriencing bug 441408, with some other ppl it has few duplicates, we tested this bug alot and got some conclusions most of the on the launchpad
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 441408 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "[MASTER] Mouse jumps to bottom corner on click in fullscreen games. New mouses (A4Tech). Related to DGA / DGAMOUSE in SDL." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441408
<Riotta> and I'm wondering if I can do some more to fix this bug or help fixing it (I'm not coder/developer tho)
<Riotta> maybe you can change importance of this bug or point me which door should I knock
<Riotta> :)
 * micahg is looking
<Riotta> I also talked to Ubuntu-X team they asked me to test bleeding edge packages of bug causing package which made it worse so I guess in Lucid it can be a showstopper for some ppl
<micahg> Riotta: if you're already in touch with Ubuntu-x, I'd say report back to them
<Riotta> well I'm not in touch they are like hmm not too much interested
<BUGabundo> lol
<micahg> xorg 20770
<micahg> xorg bug 20770
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 20770 in kdepim "kmail: kamil doesn't install after upgrade to kde 3.4.2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/20770
<micahg> freedesktop 20770
<ubot4`> Freedesktop bug 20770 in Input/evdev "evdev causes uncontrollable mouse in some SDL apps" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20770
<BUGabundo> micahg: you even found a typo :)))
<BUGabundo> kamil :p
<Riotta> micahg: thanks
<micahg> Riotta: I'll add it to the bug
<Riotta> love ya
<Riotta> I will bug xorg team now
<Riotta> lol
<micahg> Riotta: I found the upstream bug, but I don't know what information is relevant, so if someone from the xorg team can update upstream with the important info, that would be good
<Riotta> micahg: what you mean by important info?
<Riotta> what do you need
<micahg> Riotta: there should be enough in the bug
<micahg> I just don't know what's relavaent
 * micahg triages Firefox
<Riotta> ok
<Riotta> can someone triage bug 462501 with debian bug 549258 if that's possible
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 462501 in libgnome "Missing icons in system menu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462501
<ubot4`> Debian bug 549258 in libgnome2-0 "libgnome2-0: Menu icons gone after upgrade to 2.28.0-1" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/549258
<Riotta> thanks in advance and good night
<micahg> for anyone here, bug 462501 is a dupe of bug 407621
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 462501 in libgnome "Missing icons in system menu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462501
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "(design decision) Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons, system menu" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407621
 * micahg already marked it as such
<hggdh> micahg: sorry, I guess I overwrote what you did
<hggdh> no, I did not. I just commented for nothing
<blackxored>  what's the appropiate package to file a bug against the Appearance preferences, which has to do where you're using CCSM, there are no options marked in the visual effects tab, I recall that sometime ago (or maybe I'm wrong and that was in fedora), when you have customized your effects through ccsm, there is a marked option for ccsm or custom, or something like that?
<blackxored> <blackxored> <blackxored> also the indicator applet doesn't shows pidgin on my system
<blackxored> any clues?
<blackxored> I will probably go after fixing the indicator applet one if someone can confirm it
<yofel> blackxored: to add the option you need to install simple-ccsm iirc
<blackxored> yofel, IMHO this should be more obvious
<blackxored> I as an medium user and developer, I'm not that fan of desktop effects, but the obvious process is to go after compizconfig-settings-manager package
<yofel> blackxored: yes, It took me quite a while to find the other one too
<yofel> not sure how to improve that
<yofel> maybe add a button to gnome-appearance-properties that allowes you to install simple-ccsm
<yofel> blackxored: well anyway, to anwser your original question: gnome-appearance-properties is part of the gnome-control-center package
<blackxored> yofel, or make compizconfig-settings-manager recommend simple-ccsm seems simpler
<blackxored> yofel, but looking at the pkg's description that doesn't seem a good solution at all
<yofel> well, I have no idea what would be better in this case
<blackxored> where I can find the most common uploaders
<blackxored> of both packages
<blackxored> for discussing this
<blackxored> ??
<blackxored> also, pidgin isn't showing at indicator-applet
<yofel> blackxored: you generally want to talk to the maintaner of ccsm and simple-ccsm
<yofel> blackxored: that would be mvo. Ping him when he's online
<yofel> blackxored: and did you first ask about the pidgin issue in #ubuntu? That's where support questions should be asked first.
<blackxored> yofel, I'll ask again, although I did days ago
<yofel> well, I'm a KDE user so I can't help you there
<Riotta> hi
 * WeatherGod waves
<Riotta> can somebody triage bug 441408 with xorg bug 24737
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 441408 in xorg-server "[MASTER] Mouse jumps to bottom corner on click in fullscreen games. New mouses (A4Tech). Related to DGA / DGAMOUSE in SDL." [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441408
<Riotta> thanks with advance
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 24737 in gnome-applets "Keyboard indicator: Funky graphics" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/24737
<Riotta> it has patch release for fixing this bug
<WeatherGod> Riotta, what more do you want for the xorg one?
<WeatherGod> it is marked as Triaged and confirmed
<Riotta> yeah but it's triaged with bug which has less relevant information
<Riotta> and hasn't got a fix present
<WeatherGod> ?
<WeatherGod> "its triaged with bug which has less relevant information"?
<Riotta> well I think if you will triage it with xorg bug 24737 it will be better than xorg bug 20770
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 24737 in gnome-applets "Keyboard indicator: Funky graphics" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/24737
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 20770 in kdepim "kmail: kamil doesn't install after upgrade to kde 3.4.2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/20770
<Riotta> as it got more needed information for fixing the bug permanently
<WeatherGod> if it is a dupe, then mark it as such, but you don't "triage it with" some other bug, I don't think
<WeatherGod> I guess I am not understanding what is going on here... it is still pretty early in the morning for me
<Riotta> yeah
<Riotta> maybe I don't understand triaging
<Riotta> tell me if that's right
<WeatherGod> as far as I can tell, your job is done for those two bug reports
<WeatherGod> you don't have to see bugs to their resolution most of the time
<Riotta> I think micahg yesterday found on xorg bugzilla xorg bug 20770 which triaged with my bug
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 20770 in kdepim "kmail: kamil doesn't install after upgrade to kde 3.4.2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/20770
<Riotta> micahg Riotta: I found the upstream bug, but I don't know what information is relevant, so if someone from the xorg team can update upstream with the important info, that would be good
<WeatherGod> oh, I think I now know what you are saying
<WeatherGod> ok, don't say triaged in this sense
<WeatherGod> it is linked upstream
<WeatherGod> and when talking about upstream bugs, avoid doing the "bug #" thing, because the bots bring up the wrong bug report
<Riotta> and today after some time of deep search I finally found the right xorg bug and I think it has more relevant info + working clean fix
<Riotta> okay I keep that in mind
<micahg> WeatherGod: the bot can pull upstream bugs if labeled properly
<WeatherGod> ok, then use the Also affects project link and set it to another upstream bug report
<micahg> like freedesktop 20770
<ubot4`> Freedesktop bug 20770 in Input/evdev "evdev causes uncontrollable mouse in some SDL apps" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20770
<WeatherGod> ah, cool
<WeatherGod> good to know
<Riotta> so dunno if you should re-triage this bug with https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24737 this one which I think is more relevant
<ubot4`> Freedesktop bug 24737 in Input/evdev "Erratic mouse behavior using xf86-input-evdev-2.3.0" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<WeatherGod> re-link!
<Riotta> or re-link ye
<WeatherGod> possibly
<WeatherGod> what is the key difference?
<Riotta> 20770 got less information in my eyes it's incomplete even
<Riotta> and freedesktop 24737 has plenty of information + fix
<ubot4`> Freedesktop bug 24737 in Input/evdev "Erratic mouse behavior using xf86-input-evdev-2.3.0" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24737
<WeatherGod> well, the key thing to assess is if the bug is the same thing or not
<WeatherGod> it is kind of like saying that a particular bug report dealing with lack of sound is better than another because it had more info
<WeatherGod> the symptom could be caused differently
<Riotta> they are the same just one is poorly filled
<WeatherGod> are they?
<Riotta> yeah
<WeatherGod> the new bug report is explicitly against a particular brand of mouse
<WeatherGod> A4Tech X-750F
<WeatherGod> and the fix is against that mouse...
<Riotta> bug 441408 is all about A4tech X7 mice
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 441408 in xorg-server "[MASTER] Mouse jumps to bottom corner on click in fullscreen games. New mouses (A4Tech). Related to DGA / DGAMOUSE in SDL." [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441408
<WeatherGod> ah, then perfect
<Riotta> and that other mice, trust and criminal are only rebranded a4tech's
<WeatherGod> then yes, this would be appropriate to re-link this bug against that report
<Riotta> so I think personally that it's better to link it it with that
<WeatherGod> it also would probably be good to poke the other freedesktop bug to let them know of the possible dupe
<Riotta> cool
 * micahg is in a session right now, will look in 45 minutes
<Riotta> yeah I agree
<WeatherGod> Riotta, good catch
<mac_v>  micahg: crap , my comment on copy paste bug is biting me in the ass! after 2 months :(
<mac_v> hehe , seems the user Patrick is pretty pissed and is ranting on a couple of other bugs too... yay :)
<mrand> Grrr... the duplicates meeting at noon is my last chance to attend a bug related session, and it doesn't look like I'm going to be able to get away from the office.   Sorry that I'm going to miss you guys.
<WeatherGod> I need a second opinion for bug 484141
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 484141 in linux "Wireless & Bluetooth on/off inconsistency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484141
<WeatherGod> I think it is a hotkey issue, but not sure
<WeatherGod> !info ganeti2
<ubot4`> WeatherGod: Package ganeti2 does not exist in karmic
<WeatherGod> !info ganeti
<ubot4`> WeatherGod: ganeti (source: ganeti): Cluster-based virtualization management software. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.7-1 (karmic), package size 689 kB, installed size 1680 kB
<Riotta> thanks micahg
<micahg> np Riotta
<micahg> thank you Riotta for finding the better upstream bug :)
<Riotta> :)
<WeatherGod> micahg, can I get a second opinion on bug 484141?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 484141 in linux "Wireless & Bluetooth on/off inconsistency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484141
<WeatherGod> I think it belongs to hotkey, but I am not sure
<micahg> WeatherGod: in session right now
 * micahg will check in an hour
<WeatherGod> np
<althara> is anyone here in the Seattle area?
<WeatherGod> this report looks like a serious one: bug 484514
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 484514 in linux "Fan never powers up causing cpu overheating and shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484514
<WeatherGod> probably might be an acpi issue, but I am hardly an expert on that
<FFEMTcJ> can someone please wishlist bug 485962
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 485962 in gobby "Only make "readable" colors available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485962
<FFEMTcJ> and also bug 485959
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 485959 in indicator-applet "Support customizable notification aggressiveness levels for different applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485959
<_lars_> FFEMTcJ: 485962 would be a thing upstream should do, and not ubuntu imho
<micahg> _lars_: wishlisting has nothing to do with upstream or not
<_lars_> ok, sorry :)
<micahg> _lars_: np, you can upstream the bug if you like :)
<FFEMTcJ> micahg: if you dont mind.. id like to learn how to upstream
<WeatherGod> for the notification aggressiveness, isn't that already something in gtk?
<FFEMTcJ> would you help walk me through it?
<micahg> WeatherGod: idk
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: go to the upstream tracker, search for duplicates, if no duplicate, file a new bug referencing LP bug, add a bug task in LP to upstream bug
<FFEMTcJ> it would be gnome correct?
<micahg> for gobby?
<WeatherGod> _lars_, I think I see what the OR is requesting
<FFEMTcJ> yes
<micahg> http://gobby.0x539.de/trac/report
<micahg> they use trac
<FFEMTcJ> i just found that
<FFEMTcJ> heh
<WeatherGod> _lars_, if I remember correctly from the days when I dabbled in gtk, I think programmers can set an "aggressiveness" level...
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: i wishlisted both bugs
<FFEMTcJ> ty micahg
<WeatherGod> however, I think the OR is asking for the ability to customize the behavior of those aggressiveness levels
<WeatherGod> I am not aware of that feature in Gnome
<WeatherGod> would be interesting to see such a thing
<WeatherGod> could someone wishlist bug 484754?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 484754 in gedit "auto insert space between two characters for Kannada text as in word document" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484754
<WeatherGod> well, I think it is a wishlist item... maybe it really is a bug in the display of those unicode characters?
<FFEMTcJ> micahg: does that look correct to you? bug 485962
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 485962 in gobby "Only make "readable" colors available" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485962
<micahg> WeatherGod: done
<WeatherGod> thanks
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: looks fine :)
<FFEMTcJ> ty.
 * micahg will mark triaged
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: oh, you might want to add the image from the user
<FFEMTcJ> ok
<WeatherGod> I think bug 484786 ought to be marked as CVE?  or some sort of security flag?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 484786 in apparmor "Too easy to circumvent AppArmor using btrfs snapshots" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484786
<micahg> WeatherGod: you can flag a security by clicking next to this report is public on top
<WeatherGod> ok, will do
<FFEMTcJ> bug 485076 should be wishlisted... i dont see a problem with it, but it is true
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 485076 in gobby "Closing Gobby opens confirmation alert with the word "nevertheless"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485076
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: that would be Low actually
<micahg> since the point is incorrect grammar usage
<FFEMTcJ> is it incorrect though?
<micahg> idk
<WeatherGod> yes
<WeatherGod> very much so
<WeatherGod> I *hate* that word
<WeatherGod> makes me cringe
<FFEMTcJ> I guess nevertheless do you want to close gobby would be more correct
<klslowik> hi, everybody
 * WeatherGod smacks FFEMTcJ
<FFEMTcJ> lol
<FFEMTcJ> well, i cant make it low either... lol
<WeatherGod> I would mark it as a string fix
<micahg> hi klslowik
<klslowik> I find some problem with install root-system in ubuntu 9-10
<FFEMTcJ> and should that also be upstreamed then?
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: yes
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: I'll mark it low then
<WeatherGod> heh, go figure... it is in Merriam-Webster
<FFEMTcJ> should i be able to mark it low? or is that reserved to members also?
<klslowik> I have problem with dependences libkrb53
<micahg> WeatherGod: with that usage?
<FFEMTcJ> WeatherGod: i know it is a word
<FFEMTcJ> i just dont know if the usage is correct..
<FFEMTcJ> i think the way i wrote it would be 'more correct'
<WeatherGod> it means "in spite of"
<FFEMTcJ> right.. inspite of still being connected, do you want to close
<WeatherGod> still, the message should be simple
<WeatherGod> so, say "in spite of"
<FFEMTcJ> lmao
<WeatherGod> shorter than nevertheless
<FFEMTcJ> nevertheless, i have reported it to gobby
 * WeatherGod smacks FFEMTcJ
<FFEMTcJ> ;-)
<WeatherGod> usually, I am not a grammar nazi....
<FFEMTcJ> bs
<WeatherGod> no, really!
<micahg> nevertheless, using nevertheless is spiteful :D
<WeatherGod> I just really don't like "nevertheless"
<WeatherGod> hehe
<WeatherGod> same with "nonetheless"
 * FFEMTcJ takes not to use nonetheless and nevertheless in ubuntu-bugs whenever possible
<WeatherGod> thanks
<FFEMTcJ> anything for you
<micahg> WeatherGod: I marked the security vulnerability as private for the moment
<FFEMTcJ> uh oh
<WeatherGod> ok... it does seem to be one of those law of unexpected consequences things
<FFEMTcJ> what the crap is up with launchpad
<FFEMTcJ> i keep getting timeouts
<WeatherGod> dunno, works fine for me
<FFEMTcJ> would the most recient comment saying its been fixed in the experimental version (the color bug) change the status at all?
<klslowik> my other problem with notif-osd. when I upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 my notif window have only green background with no message
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: it will when it's polled
<WeatherGod> klslowik, sorry for ignoring you there...
<FFEMTcJ> k
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: which bug?
<WeatherGod> kinda got lost in my grammar rant...
<klslowik> :)
<WeatherGod> klslowik, so what seems to be the issue?
<FFEMTcJ> bug 485962
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 485962 in gobby "Only make "readable" colors available" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485962
<klslowik> in 9.04 I have message window on black background and when I upgrade to 9.10 message wndow loks like some graphics card crasches
<klslowik> I have ATI Mobile RADEON 7500 card
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: I updated the status/importance on bug 485076
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 485076 in gobby "Closing Gobby opens confirmation alert with the word "nevertheless"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485076
<WeatherGod> klslowik, does it crash, or just looks like a mess?
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: yes
<klslowik> when graphics card crasches its generate some random picture, in notif-osd in 9.10 my message window look like this
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: I forgot one thing about upstreaming :) test with latest devel release if possible :)
<micahg> if it's a wishlist item
<WeatherGod> klslowik, I think you ought to file a bug report, and upload a screenshot
<klslowik> ok
<FFEMTcJ> micahg: im confused.. would it still be triaged?
<WeatherGod> file it against the notif, but be sure to mention the graphics card
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: yes
<klslowik> where can I send it ?
<FFEMTcJ> ok
<micahg> but maybe not upstreamed
<micahg> ugh, I guess I confused myself
<WeatherGod> klslowik, you using 9.10 right now?
<FFEMTcJ> lol
<klslowik> no, I install again 9.04 where everything it's ok
<WeatherGod> ok, then use bugs.launchpad.net to report the bug
<klslowik> but I can to upgrade again to 9.10
<WeatherGod> but be sure to mention that it is for 9.10
<klslowik> ok, thank you very much
<WeatherGod> yeah, we will need the screenshot to understand the issue better
<WeatherGod> so upgrading to 9.10 would be good to do
<WeatherGod> and then you can use ubuntu-bug to report a problem automatically
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: if it's fixed upstream and not in ubuntu, it won't affect the ubuntu bug task
<micahg> !status | FFEMTcJ
<ubot4`> Factoid 'status' not found
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<WeatherGod> michag, have you looked at bug 484514 yet?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 484514 in linux "Fan never powers up causing cpu overheating and shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484514
<WeatherGod> got another fan one here as well... bug 484875
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 484875 in linux "Nvidia GPU overheating on Toshiba P100" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484875
<micahg> WeatherGod: have you seen this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<WeatherGod> no, I haven't... this is good info to have
<micahg> WeatherGod: most of the information should be added by apport now
<WeatherGod> is there a package hook, like acpid?
<micahg> no, it's the linux package
<WeatherGod> ok, so I see the uname and lspci...
<WeatherGod> ok, I am gonna have them add some more info
<micahg> what else, I think everything is there already
<micahg> dmidecode is in the description already
<WeatherGod> dmidecode?
<micahg> the bios info
<WeatherGod> oh.... right.... that's in the summary
<WeatherGod> duh
<WeatherGod> and then proc stuff would have the acpi info
<micahg> probably
<WeatherGod> and then the one with the problem on resume should follow the DebuggingKernelSuspend proceedure
<micahg> most likely
<WeatherGod> bug 485041 should either be a wishlist or hundred papercuts
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 485041 in network-manager-applet "Order of available wireless networks should be by strength, not alphabetical." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485041
<WeatherGod> should also be fairly easy to address
<micahg> WeatherGod: done
<WeatherGod> thanks
<micahg> WeatherGod: still needs to be triaged
<WeatherGod> in what way?
<WeatherGod> are there any SOPs for foobar-ed system upgrades (from Intrepid to Karmic)?
<hggdh> Just a warning: I will be unavailable until the end of next week. someone please keep looking at the mentorship requests
<hggdh> and... I am gone. See you all next next week ;-)
<qense> panic! What shall we do now?! \n More serious though, is anyone else actually keeping a list of the mentorship requests?
<pedro_> qense, yes
<qense> good, is there a wiki page for it?
<pedro_> qense, the list is at the wiki page now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<qense> thanks
<dogatemycomputer> Greetings.   I would like to learn how to Triage bugs.  Is there someone who has some time (either now or later) to go through Triaging a couple dozen bugs with me?
<qense> dogatemycomputer: I would suggest to sign up for the mentorship program. It is explained in detail at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<qense> You can sign up for it by sending a mail to our mailist, but please make sure you read the requirements first.
<dogatemycomputer> I went through the process and sent an email as per the wiki but have not received a response.  I assume someone will eventually get back to me?
<qense> lets have a look if you're on the list
<qense> what name did you use when sending the mail?
<dogatemycomputer> I sent the email with a brief introduction/timezone/time available, provided my launchpad ID, signed the code of conduct and have been hanging out on IRC when I have time.
<dogatemycomputer> dave@damcconsulting.com
<dogatemycomputer> or dogatemycomputer .. not sure which 'name' you were referring too.
<dogatemycomputer> David Walker
<qense> I see
<dogatemycomputer> Should I send another email?  I'm happy too.   I just assumed they were busy.
<qense> You're not on the list yet, we're in a transition stage, so you must have been missed out. I'm adding you now.
<dogatemycomputer> I appreciate your assistance!
<qense> you're welcome
<dogatemycomputer> I guess I shall wait for someone to contact me then?
<qense> dogatemycomputer: did you read this? https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/msg00429.html
<dogatemycomputer> No.  I never received anything.   I will sign up for the list.  My mistake!
<qense> I can't find the details you said you provided in your application, but you were added to the column of students of Greg-G
<qense> not your mistake, you can't subcribe
<qense> he should have CC'ed you, you can't join the list without being a member of ubuntu-bugcontrol
<qense> if you want to be a member of ubuntu-bugcontrol you need to have demonstrated you can triage bugs properly
<dogatemycomputer> Ahh..   Okay.. I don't see his email in the posting.   How should I follow-up with him?
<qense> ping greg-g
<qense> now we've written down his IRC nick and he should be noticed ;)
<dogatemycomputer> Ahh.. I was going to "email him at this address with any questions" so I wanted to make sure I didn't miss his email address.
<dogatemycomputer> I'll drop him a line here.
<dogatemycomputer> I sent him a message.  Thank you for your help!   I will now wait for his response.
<qense> he should have noticed me mentioning his IRC name, maybe he'll appear here soon.
<qense> you're still welcome
<dogatemycomputer> When in college we used to leave ourselves logged into IRC even when away.  Is that still appropriate here?
<dogatemycomputer> I guess that answers my question.  :-)
<mrand> dogatemycomputer: yes, as long as you can follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dogatemycomputer> I should have known there would be a wiki for that!  :-)
<mrand> Yep - when in doubt, go looking the wiki page ;-)
<Riotta> ubuntu has wiki for almost everything :D
<dogatemycomputer> I love it:   "Don't be annoying"
<dogatemycomputer> It is sad you have to put that in a Wiki.   Of course if it is missing from the Wiki then someone would say, "It doesn't say I can't be annoying."
<qense> judy: did you have a look at the ~/.cups/lpoptions file?
<judy> qense, hey, didn't I just see you somewhere?  :)
<judy> qense, I have no ~/.cups
<qense> ok
<qense> What about /etc/cups/lpoptions and /etc/cups/printers.conf ?
<judy> qense, I don't have an lpoptions in /etc/cups either...
<qense> ok, that doesn't matter
<qense> what is in /etc/cups/printers.conf ?
<judy> qense, http://pastebin.com/m796aa325
<qense> It is weird you're still having troubles, because bug 382379 should have been closed at 2009-06-29
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 382379 in poppler "pdftops CUPS filter has several problems" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382379
<judy> That's what I was thinking
<qense> What drivers are you using for your printer?
<judy> I got them from brother
<judy> the glp-ed ones fo rthe 7820N
<qense> Do you have brother-cups-wrapper-laser installed and is the driver you mentioned from that pachage?
<qense> You could try the Debian drivers from Brother - Printing & Scanning & Fax drivers.
<judy> I've got those, I think I instlaled the laser wrappers as well.  I'm heading out for a week though, so I'll let this sit until I get back
<judy> Thank you so much though for helping; hopefully I talk ot you when I get back
<qense> I'm off as well. bye!
<utnubuuser> Hello - I recently set my thinkpad up with a second monitor, then tried to switch to console with Alt+F2.  Though the dual-monitor works ok under xserver, when I switched to console, the text was almost illegibly faint.
<utnubuuser> This is in Hardy Heron on a Thinkpad X31.  I'm posting this here, because I couldn't file a bug a lauchchpad successfully.  (keeps timing out).  If someone here is able to file a report for me...  I can found on the Ubuntu forums as utnubuuser if direct contact is preferred.  Thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-21
<LimCore> I had crashed krusader in around 10 different ways over the years... I was wondering, is Ubuntu perhaps not following correct release sheduel of Krusader - like - releasing not stable versions from upstream? or what is going on here
<LimCore> (krusader is a super cool, but not so stable, twin panel GUI file manager)
<LimCore> or is just the application apparently not tested too much, so only way to fix it would be to patch it?
<Tatzelbrumm> I have a question related to swapping touchpad buttons in ubuntu 9.10 ... gnome-control-center doesn't work.
<Tatzelbrumm> _After_ starting up GNOME, the command xinput set-button-map "AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad" 3 2 1 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12
<Tatzelbrumm> repeat
<Tatzelbrumm> xinput set-button-map "AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad" 3 2 1 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12
<Tatzelbrumm> does the trick, but how can I execute this automatically during the startup sequence?
<Tatzelbrumm> Related question: How do I name a .fdi file in /etc/hal/fdi/policy , so that it is found at the right time in the startup sequence?
<Tatzelbrumm> ... anyone listening, anyhow?
<Tatzelbrumm> I have a question related to swapping touchpad buttons in ubuntu 9.10 ... gnome-control-center doesn't work. _After_ starting up GNOME, the command xinput set-button-map "AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad" 3 2 1 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 does the trick, but how can I execute this automatically during the startup sequence?
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray: are you present?
<SoftwareExplorer> I've just reported a bug with gcalctool that is in ubuntu 10.04. Should I click the Also affects distribution and set it to ubuntu, or is that for the current (karmic) version of ubuntu?
<yofel> SoftwareExplorer: bug number?
<yofel> do you mean bug 486359?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486359 in gcalctool "gcalctool fails to resize down when a mode that requires less space is selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486359
<SoftwareExplorer> yep, I was listening to the radio and got distracted, sorry
<yofel> ok, just confirmed it here
<yofel> the bug report looks fine
<yofel> I'll set it to confirmed
<SoftwareExplorer> Ok thanks. So is the "Also affects distribution" for some special use?
<yofel> SoftwareExplorer: bug reported to the gnome developers
<SoftwareExplorer> Wow, that was quick, thanks. I wasn't sure if you could see what I was saying (this is my first time using empathy)
<yofel> SoftwareExplorer: the 'affects distribution' is usually used if the bug also affacts another application or another OS (like Debian)
<SoftwareExplorer> but ubuntu is kind of an exception, then? or is the exception what ever distro is reported by apport?
<yofel> no, apport always reports bugs in Ubuntu packages
<yofel> the bug package on to indicates this on launchpad with: gcalctool(Ubuntu)
<yofel> but you can add a distribution like debian if the bug is something they have to fix
<yofel> btw. can someone set bug 486359 to Triaged? Thanks.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486359 in gcalctool "gcalctool fails to resize down when a mode that requires less space is selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486359
<SoftwareExplorer> yofel:Thanks, I think all my questions are answered, and that was the fastest bug confirmation I have ever had. :)
<yofel> you're welcome
<yofel> and priority low I would say
<mrand> yofel: done
<qense> http://www.vuw.ac.nz/staff/stephen_marshall/SE/Failures/SE_Ariane.html Our importance made clear visually.
<qense> Watch the video if it's not clear yet.
<FFEMTcJ> I have a question... all of these bugs that get reported x package failed to update or whatever.. most of them i am sure are not truely bugs.. how is a good way to sort out what is a bug, and what isnt?
<yofel> are really most of them invalid? You'll at least have to inspect the dpkgtermlog for the exact error.
<dtchen> #3  0xb76c2ebf in mem_error ( format=0xb76eb644 "failed to allocate %u bytes (alignment: %u): %s\n") at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.22.2/glib/gslice.c:1197
<dtchen> that looks pretty ominous (bug 354507)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 354507 in alsa-lib "Pidgin crashes multiple times a day" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354507
<FFEMTcJ> Question... https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gobby/+bug/3801  should that be marked as wontfix or something as it has been fixed and released as a different package name?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 3801 in gobby "Need undo" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<FFEMTcJ> im also not sure what should be done with Bug #380244 - it sounds like the ops complaint is acting the way it is designed to, however the design seems to change in a later version
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 380244 in gobby "Prompts to save when closing a gobby document" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380244
<yofel> can someone mark bug 483788 as Triaged/High please? Thanks. (High since due to the wrong error messag a novice kubuntu user has no chance to install packages without first getting help from an advanced user that can identify the correct issue)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483788 in kpackagekit "KPackageKit fails to recover from a dpkg interruption" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483788
<yofel> can someone set bug 440610 to Triaged/Low please? Thanks.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 440610 in kpackagekit "Package list not ordered after "Find by name"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440610
<SoftwareExplorer> I found a bug in totem and reported it, but now I noticed Rhythmbox also has some of the same problems. Should I sit the package to something other than totem, or see if I can add rhythmbox? the problems see related
<SoftwareExplorer> *seem
<yofel> SoftwareExplorer: if you need help regarding a bug please always state the bug number as 'bug XXXX' please!
<SoftwareExplorer> ok its bug 486413
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486413 in totem "An "internal data stream error" occurs when visualization is changed to or from monoscope while playing .spx file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486413
<yofel> SoftwareExplorer: the bot takes care of the rest ;)
<SoftwareExplorer> That is pretty cool
<yofel> SoftwareExplorer: it even supports several other bugtrackers, like gnome/kde/mozilla/freedesktop.org/... (like kde 193001)
<ubot4> KDE bug 193001 in general "Package and repository lists should be sorted alphabetically" [Wishlist,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=193001
<yofel> now back to your question...
<SoftwareExplorer> yofel: Are you typing, or do you need me to restate/clarify what I'm asking?
<yofel> SoftwareExplorer: looking
<yofel> but I guess I don't know the answer. In case they both use gstreamer as a backend the bug might be there. But I'm a KDE guy and don't use totem or rhythmbox.
<yofel> anyone else?
<SoftwareExplorer> Do you think gstreamer would deal with sound visualizations? Because that's what is the problem in both
<yofel> tbh, no idea
<SoftwareExplorer> yofel: That's ok, maybe someone else will know
<micahg> SoftwareExplorer: what's going on?
<SoftwareExplorer> micahg: Are you looking at the bug? It's bug 486413
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486413 in totem "An "internal data stream error" occurs when visualization is changed to or from monoscope while playing .spx file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486413
 * micahg got in here right at the end of the discussion
 * SoftwareExplorer says that's fine
<yofel> SoftwareExplorer: he didn't hear a word of what we  talked about ;)
<micahg> so, what's the question?
<yofel> <SoftwareExplorer> I found a bug in totem and reported it, but now I noticed Rhythmbox also has some of the same problems. Should I sit the package to something other than totem, or see if I can add rhythmbox? the problems seem related
<SoftwareExplorer> The problems seem related because it both with switching to a specific visualization with .spx files
<micahg> well, I guess the question is do they share the same virtualization engine?
<SoftwareExplorer> micahg: they both fail switching to or from the monoscope visualization if that's what you mean
<micahg> no, that's the symptom, the question is doe they share the same code for both?
<micahg> and I don't have an answer for that unfortunately
<SoftwareExplorer> Well, could I set it  "Affects" to multiple packages somehow?
<micahg> yes, but you might want an answer to my question first
<micahg> if it's a shared component failing, you'll want to move it to that package
<SoftwareExplorer> So how would I find out what that shared component is ?
<micahg> they are both based on gstreamer
<micahg> but I don't know if that's the visualization code
<jmarsden> SoftwareExplorer: Maybe compare the dependencies of the two packages using apt-cache showpkg and see whether anything it depends on looks like a visualization library?
<SoftwareExplorer> jmarsden: Ok, I'll try that
<jmarsden> Like micahg, I don't know the answer either... :)
<micahg> you could try asking in #ubuntu-desktop also
<SoftwareExplorer> micahg: Ok, I just did. We'll see what happens
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-11-22
<SoftwareExplorer> OK, it sounds like gstreamer. I set gstreamer0.10 as the package for the bug
<vistro> Hey, can someone mark bug #486508 as wishlist? thanks!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486508 in empathy "feature request: esc key to close chat windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486508
<bjio> omg, it works @_@
<yofel> any identi.ca users here that could confirm bug 486631 in KDEµBlog?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486631 in kdeplasma-addons "FlashingLabel text is always black in Microblogging widget." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486631
<bcurtiswx_> jcastro: are you available?
<m4rtin> Could somebody please change 403717 to wishlist?
<bcurtiswx_> m4rtin: done
<m4rtin> ty
<bcurtiswx_> jcastro: would you be able to extend my bug control membership?
<m4rtin> does anyone have estimates on the timeframe for sponsorship review? Submitted 2 patches for bash-completion about a week ago and no response yet...
<dtchen> m4rtin: last week many developers were at UDS-L
<dtchen> it's unsurprising that most sponsorship reviews are languishing; some will probably be done this week.
<m4rtin> dtchen: yeah, I clocked that; just was my first patch and therefore have no idea how long such things usually take
<dtchen> m4rtin: well, it is a main source package, which means the pool of reviewers is much smaller than for universe
<dtchen> never fear, someone will look at it
<m4rtin> :)
<bcurtiswx_> dtchen:  did my bug control membership extension reply make it to the mailing list?
<magicfab> hi all - I need to remove/reload ath5k when coming back from suspend on a Samsung netbook. What package should I log a bug against for tihs ?
<TeTeT> magicfab: got a new netbook?
<magicfab> TeTeT, not, it's my wife's :)
<magicfab> I think it's solved upstream: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14372
<ubot4> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 14372 in Hibernation/Suspend "ath5k wireless not working after suspend-resume - eeepc" [Normal,Closed: code_fix]
<magicfab> I am checking if I should have the fix or how can I get it faster
<magicfab> or wait for 2.6.32 I guess :(
<vistro> bug #486697 might be a wishlist item
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486697 in transmission "Selection of download folder in Transmission doesn't work as supposed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486697
<B_Lizzard> OK, I'm pretty sure the 100 papercuts thing is over, but here's an additional one:
<B_Lizzard> Please make the GNOME keyboard indicator switch with any combination of the selected switch keys.
<B_Lizzard> E.g.: Alt+Shift *and* Shift+Alt, not just Alt+Shift.
<B_Lizzard> Unless there's an explicit and very good reason not to do so.
<B_Lizzard> It's very hard to time your multiple press combinations consistently when writing a paper requiring multiple languages, and I'm about to smash my keyboard. :)
<micahg> vistro: ping
<yofel> any identi.ca/twitter users here that could confirm bug 486631 in KDEµBlog?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486631 in kdeplasma-addons "FlashingLabel text is always black in Microblogging widget." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486631
<vistro> ?
<micahg> vistro: I was going to suggest that if you suggest people to install flashplayer, you suggest flashplayer-installer as that works on i386 and 64 bit
<dtchen> FSVO works
<vistro> ah
<micahg> except on hardy/intrepid it's called flashplayer-nonfree
<vistro> This person is using 9.10
<dtchen> beware nspluginwrapper -- it's either hellish or absolutely necessary
<micahg> dtchen: no other option on 64 bit in ubuntu right now from the repos
<dtchen> right.
 * micahg wants to fix that in lucid
<dtchen> we need a real 64-bit release before Adobe will even consider allowing it to be redistributed from archive.foo.
<micahg> oh, so the problem is with adobe...
<micahg> that makes it harder
<dtchen> yes
<dtchen> yeah, we've had a couple flashplugin-foo source changes to pull the 64-bit plugin, but those were all reverted
<micahg> yes
<micahg> vistro: BTW, the person you suggested it to was on i386 so you're ok
<jtniehof> is there boilerplate response or additional debugging steps for "dpkg barfed" issues? e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/patch/+bug/486717
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486717 in patch "package patch (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> hm, cd issue? (with all those /dev/sr0 I/O and SquashFS errors in dmesg)
<jtniehof> yeah, that specific one smells like file corruption to me, but I'm wondering about the whole class of bug reports that just have the dpkg error...like getting at the actual dpkg log, rather than hoping dmesg is that informative. (That one has a dpkg terminal log attached, or something similarly named, but it's only a couple of timestamps...and LP's giving me issues again :) )
<micahg> jtniehof: most of them have the apt tem log attached
<mr_steve> Anyone knows what's going on with LP? I don't recall any maintenance notices..
<porthose_> mr_steve, seems it is down at the moment, they are working on it :)
<mr_steve> Bummer. Thanks for the reply
<yofel> seems to work again... a bit slow though
<BUGabundo> o/
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-22
<lifeless> charlie-tca: UI :)
<abuDawud> Can someone confirm if this bug needs to go to 'Invalid' status? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/678330
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 678330 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy 2.32.2 Stable Release Update Request (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> abuDawud: no, that's fine
<abuDawud> So then the upstream data should be posted and it should be wishlisted?
<micahg> abuDawud: no, it's an Ubuntu specific request
<micahg> abuDawud: well, wishlisted yes, but that's it
<abuDawud> micahg, still learning please excuse me, with an Ubuntu specific request the options would be to send for packaging, or to close it as invlaid and refer to brainstorm
<abuDawud> correct?
<micahg> abuDawud: what do you mean send for packaging?
<abuDawud> set to wishlist and... I guess thats it
<abuDawud> micahg, we don't actually assign to MOTU or anything correct?
<micahg> abuDawud: correct
<abuDawud> okay then, since I don't have privileges to set to wishlist could someone do that for me, and in the future is IRC really the best place to note something needing to be set to this status?
<micahg> abuDawud: yes
<micahg> abuDawud: also, the reporter of that was a bug control member
<abuDawud> micahg, I saw he was a regular on launchpad, could he not wishlist it himself?
<micahg> abuDawud: yes, he could
<micahg> I've set it though
<abuDawud> thanks.
<abuDawud> micahg, got a sec for another question? If a bug can't be reproduced using the listed steps, whats the process
<abuDawud> eg. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/678354
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 678354 in bash (Ubuntu) "after upgrade to 10.10 alt + . is not working anymore (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> abuDawud: do you mind if we continue in about 15 minutes?
<abuDawud> micahg, no problem, thanks for your help
<charlie-tca> abuDawud: on the bash bug, you might ask the reporter for specific steps to reproduce it. The way the report reads, you don't actually know what is being done.
<charlie-tca> Also, sometimes the specific keyboard layout used matters. I use US Int'l , which is different than the default for English
<abuDawud> charlie-tca, thanks, the only thing I can think is he is trying to use right-alt. Thats why I was specific with the left alt part. Looks like an automated bug report though right?
<charlie-tca> That is why we ask questions. If we guess at how to do it, we are usually wrong.
<charlie-tca> Most bug reports are automated now, but that doesn't mean you can't ask how to reproduce it with specific steps
<abuDawud> charlie-tca, I will remember that from now on, I didn't ask any questions due to the automated bug report but I guess its not a big deal to them if they are not following the bug correctly.
<charlie-tca> There are a whole list of responses you can use, just copy and paste to the bug report. the URL is
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<charlie-tca> Note number 2
<abuDawud> awesome, thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> It doesn't matter if the reports are automated or not, we still need information to reproduce them and to get them ready for the developers to work
<charlie-tca> abuDawud: thank you very much for helping with bugs.
 * yofel wonders if there's a way to dump the runtime bash configuration
<yofel> alt+. depends at least on emacs mode being used (which should be the default)
<charlie-tca> it depends on the keyboard setup, too. I don't have right-alt+ with this setup, but the default uses both left and right
<yofel> right, left_alt + . works as described in emacs mode here, right_alt + . prints '…'
<micahg> BTW, both my ALT keys + . produce the last argument
<abuDawud> My rightalt+. does not work, but the workaround is noted here
<abuDawud> http://jorgenmodin.net/index_html/archive/2010/10/25/alt-dot-not-working-in-ubuntu-1010---workaround
<abuDawud> Opinion? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/678319
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 678319 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Integrate update-manager in Ubuntu Software Center (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> abuDawud: that might be a duplicate, I believe that's on teh roadmap for software center, just don't know which release
<abuDawud> micahg, looking through all the bugs for update-manager I did not see anything there, and there are no blueprints. Somewhere else to look?
<micahg> abuDawud: look in software center
<abuDawud> micahg, nothing @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager and the blueprints for that 'branch' are empty
<micahg> abuDawud: no, search for the bugs in Ubuntu
<micahg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center
<abuDawud> ah, cerp
<abuDawud> derp*
<abuDawud> micahg, closest thing I found was an error when opening Software Center when update-manager was running, but no requests for a merge
<micahg> abuDawud: I don't see anything either
<abuDawud> micahg, since it appears to be an 'off-the-hip' opinionated request, would it go to opinion?
<micahg> abuDawud: no
<micahg> it's actually been discussed
<micahg> abuDawud: also, opinion is only when the maintainer believes that a bug should not be worked on
<abuDawud> so to get to opinion it needs to show an alternative thought process in the same bug?
<micahg> abuDawud: in Ubuntu, we don't really use opinion that often, in fact, it might not be around for much longer (it was just an experiment)
<abuDawud> Thanks for your help once again micahg.
<micahg> abuDawud: np
<abuDawud> how long should I wait before submitting an app to bugcontrol. I have a history of QA stuff for a medical software company IRL :)
<micahg> abuDawud: the suggestion is 5 bugs where you can show evidence of triaging work, unless you're an upstream developer with a current bug control member to advocate for you
<micahg> abuDawud: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<abuDawud> micahg, so since I can't show evidence of all the duplication stuff, it may be a couple of days...
<abuDawud> thanks
<micahg> abuDawud: take a while, the only difference for bug control is being able to set importance, and the triaged/won't fix status, so there's no rush
<njin> Pedro_: hello fellow, Linux key + p is a hidden shortcut ?
<njin> pedro_:^^
<seb128> njin, hi, what is your issue exactly?
<seb128> njin, it's a special keybinding win-7 is using for showing display control
<seb128> njin, recent laptops got modified bios to handle that in a special way
<njin> seb128: bug678423
<njin> bug 678423
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 678423 in ubuntu "Keyboard shortcut Super+p causes entire screen to redraw (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678423
<seb128> bug #678423
<seb128> bug #539477
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 539477 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) (and 9 other projects) "Video out hot key sends super + p + return on many upcoming Dell & HP systems (affects: 20) (dups: 2) (heat: 142)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539477
<seb128> njin, ^
<seb128> njin, see that bug, you can maybe comment there
<njin> seb128:thanks
<njin> seb128: can you reproduce it typing super + p ?
<seb128> njin, no but I'm on natty and not uptodate
<njin> seb128: not reproducible in natty by me too, but in maverick, hitted two times it change the resolution
<seb128> njin, the g-s-d upload was not in natty so seems right
<njin> seb128: then g-s-d is the same of maverick, so i'm thinking on a lower level, xserver-xorg-input-keyboard as it can be easily reproduced and in Natty we have an updated version of xorg
<seb128> no it's not
<seb128> did you read the bug I pointed before?
<seb128> there was a stable update to fix the handle of that keybinding
<seb128> which is not uploaded to natty
<abuDawud> can someone please set bug# 678460 to wishlist after a quick review?
<charlie-tca> bug 678460
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 678460 in nux (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "don't ship .bmp files but rather .png (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678460
<charlie-tca> hm, not going to do that. critical to wishlist seems wrong
<jcastro> pedro_: holler at me when you announce the banshee hug day pls
<pedro_> oops
<pedro_> jcastro, i'll do that today afternoon, just being too busy atm
<jcastro> pedro_: nod, I just wanted to catch you before you did. :)
<njin> pedro_: hello, can i disturb ?
<njin> gdm-binary[1097]: WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': Нет такого файла или каталога
<njin> and various segfault during shutdown
<njin> can be  a linuxissue ?
<Tiibiidii> hi
<Tiibiidii> i have some general questions
<Tiibiidii> for example: now some bugs that i've reported some time ago, are going to expire
<Tiibiidii> and i'm realizing that for some bugs
<Tiibiidii> (tipically these are the "most interesting" bugs: memory leaks, crashes...)
<Tiibiidii> i've not been actually able to replicate them
<Tiibiidii> (contrarly to user interface bugs or bugs found when testing and alpha/beta of ubuntu)
<yofel> only incomplete bugs can expire, so either add the missing information to the bug or change the status if the information was added
<Tiibiidii> and i was wondering.... do you think it's still relevant to report them?
<Tiibiidii> yofel, that's the problem
<Tiibiidii> i reported all the information that was needed
<Tiibiidii> when i had this avilable
<Tiibiidii> but since i can't replicate the bug
<Tiibiidii> i cannot add more detail
<Tiibiidii> i mean: i don't like this... because the bug is definitely still there somewhere
<Tiibiidii> but indeed, keeping track of it seem quite useless
<geekosopher> Tiibiidii: if the problem was in alpha/beta versions, but not in final, that seems the bugs are fixed
<Tiibiidii> (actually, one time i remember i was able to replicate the bug, but wasn't able to report a valgrind log, due to valgrind crashing)
<Tiibiidii> no, they were reported with a stable release (at least the one i'm talking about)
<Tiibiidii> i mean...
<Tiibiidii> i'm not a member of the bugsquad or anything
<Tiibiidii> i don't actively search bugs most of the time
<Tiibiidii> i just happen to report them when it happens
<Tiibiidii> (btw, do you think it's fine this way? i mean: joining the bug squad seems like another responsibility to have to keep track of)
<yofel> well, the auto-expiring is a bit annoying here, but we have so many bugs that those that we don't have stepst to reproduce them for are hardly going to get fixed
<geekosopher> Tiibiidii: that itself is an important contribution
<Tiibiidii> and so i was wondering how do you do in these cases
<Tiibiidii> ok
<Tiibiidii> so, do you report them nonetheless, and just don't bother if they expire without you being able to contribute any additional information?
<Tiibiidii> (or wait until you've been able to define the steps needed to reproduce the bug, and only then trying to report it?)
<Tiibiidii> (thank you for your attention in the meanwhile)
<yofel> I would let them expire, If a bug still needs more information and I can't provide it, the bug is probably not going to get fixed, you can always reopen the bug or file a new bug once you can reproduce the issue again.
<Tiibiidii> ok
<Tiibiidii> i was also thinking
<yofel> and no, report the bug once you see it, could be a one time failure that many people hit for example
<Tiibiidii> ok, good to know it's fine this way
<geekosopher> Tiibiidii: it is not just you, if someone else faces the same problem, he/she will confirm the bug and probably provide the required information, so it should be reported nontheless
<Tiibiidii> i like launchpad a lot, and i find bugzilla quite clunky...
<Tiibiidii> but for many projects, the upstream is not in launchpad
<Tiibiidii> and since the resources for ubuntu developers are quite scarce...
<geekosopher> nobody is perfect ;)
<Tiibiidii> i mean: ideally we should report all the bugs... and then when relevant report them upstream
<charlie-tca> Tiibiidii: it has taken 4 years to figure out how to reproduce reliably a panel crash in xubuntu
<Tiibiidii> uh
<charlie-tca> But i can now reliably reproduce it
<Tiibiidii> the point is... often bugs in launchpad take a lot of time to be triaged (if ever), and often the triager is not a proper developer
<yofel> that's called lack of manpower, sadly :/
<charlie-tca> if the bug can not be reproduced, it is very difficult for the developer to reproduce it too
<Tiibiidii> yeah
<Tiibiidii> so i was thinking that from now i could directly report them upstream
<geekosopher> charlie-tca: really!?
<geekosopher> hehe
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> reporting it directly upstream if it can be reproduced results in the same action
<Tiibiidii> the problem is:  as i said before, i'm not doing it proactively... i already created accounts and used them in the mozilla bugzilla, in the gnome bugzilla ( and maybe also in a novell bugzilla)
<Tiibiidii> does everybody of you have so many bug trackers accounts?
<Tiibiidii> or maybe you specialize only with bugs in some certain software/frameworks
<charlie-tca> abuDawud: bug 678460
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 678460 in nux (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "don't ship .bmp files but rather .png (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678460
<Tiibiidii> (e.g. you happen to report mainly only firefox and thunderbird bugs)
<charlie-tca> was filed by a developer, triaged and marked importance by the developer. We do not change status once the bug is changed to triaged
 * yofel has accounts for: launchpad, sourceforce, gnome, kde, mozilla, quassel (and whatever I can't remember ATM) - debian doesn't need an account at least)
<charlie-tca> I have so many I quit counting
<Tiibiidii> ok, so it's a common problem
<abuDawud> can someone please set the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/678125 to triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 678125 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "No A6 format preset in 'page' dialog (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> abuDawud: Please do not touch the bugs that are already "triaged" status
<abuDawud> charlie-tca, yea i have made two big mistakes today... part of the learning process I guess
<charlie-tca> as long as we learn, it is okay to make mistakes. It is when we repeat them a number of times that it becomes a problem.
<charlie-tca> abuDawud: done
<Tiibiidii> a last question... this one is a little bit controversial... about meta-bugs
<Tiibiidii> do you use evolution?
<charlie-tca> I do not use evolution.
<Tiibiidii> because i often chose to use thunderbird instead
<Tiibiidii> ok
<Tiibiidii> then i tried again to use it
<Tiibiidii> for the usual reason:
<Tiibiidii> dogfeeding
<charlie-tca> I have not used it for 2 or 3 or 4 years
<abuDawud> thanks charlie-tca, learnin as I go here. More mistakes to come most likely...
<Tiibiidii> (i mean... if i want to measure how ubuntu is improving, and to report bug, and etc.)
<charlie-tca> Great! Keep on, improvements usually come from mistakes.
<Tiibiidii> (i have to keep using evolution...) it has the plus that's better integrated in the system
<Tiibiidii> but, as i think you could agree, it has quite a lot of defects
<Tiibiidii> and i've seen this "not using evolution" as a common trend among the ubuntu contributors
<Tiibiidii> so i was thinking
<Tiibiidii> this is a bug... but not actually...
<Tiibiidii> i mean: it's a problem, but it doesn't have a single and easily identificable cause
<charlie-tca> Evolution is a great email package for those who need all the things offered by it. For many of us, it is really overkill for reading email.
<Tiibiidii> and the solution could be the improvement of evolution, or the switch of the default mail client... this thing would need a serious proposal and some blueprint
<Tiibiidii> yeah, so i was thinking about meta-bugs
<yofel> abuDawud: bug 678371 - what's your reasoning for marking that a duplicate?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 678371 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk speaker test message refers to "Close" button as "OK" (dup-of: 667451)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678371
<charlie-tca> Thunderbird was proposed at UDS this time, and will probably be proposed for the 11.10 release
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667451 in apport (Ubuntu) ""ubuntu-bug audio" hangs on speaker test (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 153)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667451
<Tiibiidii> but the point is... meta-bugs seems that could be quite subjective
<charlie-tca> um, maybe I missed something. What is the "meta-bug" in evolution that you are referring to?
<Tiibiidii> i mean... the sabdfl reported bug #1, but what is the practical use-case and procedure for reporting a meta-bug (if there is one)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 20 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 612) (heat: 3026)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Tiibiidii> it doesn't exist
<Tiibiidii> i was just evaluating the possibility of reporting one
<Tiibiidii> and i realized that maybe reporting a meta-bug like this one could be quite controversial (for all the reasons i listed: subjective, huge work, need blueprint, no single cause, etc.etc.)
<charlie-tca> TBH, there is no such thing as a meta-bug of that nature. That was done because the distribution was brand new. It provided a purpose before the first release of Ubuntu
<Tiibiidii> yeah, but it's not the only one
<Tiibiidii> for example
<Tiibiidii> (it has been fixed)
<Tiibiidii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/614742
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614742 in gwibber (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "[meta] cannot add facebook account, facebook does not update and more (affects: 306) (dups: 76) (heat: 1422)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Tiibiidii> since there were too many gwibber+facebook bugs
<Tiibiidii> developers "decided to focus" on this
<Tiibiidii> as well, evolution is a program with A LOT of bugs reported
<charlie-tca> Most bugs marked as a meta bug will be there because it gives a master bug for the developers to work with. It allows them to combine all the suggestions without losing the original issues
<charlie-tca> If they do not concern a single idea, they will not be combined into a single bug.
<greg-g> Tiibiidii: meta bugs come after many specific bugs and group them together per the discretion of the developers of the application
<Tiibiidii> that's why i was thinking about it... but maybe metabugs of this kind are better left to the ubuntu developers themselves to report for
<Tiibiidii> ok, so...
<Tiibiidii> (i realize that now this issue has been brought to attention during the uds)
<Tiibiidii> but, in a similar case... if the number of bugs grows this huge https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution
<charlie-tca> Do they all concern the same issue ( the gwibber bug was 'facebook' specific) ?
<Tiibiidii> there isn't a standard way for someone to warn that things are not as optimal....
<charlie-tca> all applications have bugs, if they don't, they usually stagnate and disappear, since they are never improved.
<Tiibiidii> no, not exactly... but there a lot of segmentation fault for example
<Tiibiidii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution?field.searchtext=sigsegv&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<Tiibiidii> (whoops, sorry for the ugly url)
<Tiibiidii> i mean: i think it's a general problem of quality for evolution
<charlie-tca> the segmentation fault can be caused by many different things, which require many different fixes
<yofel> blame launchpad for adding redundant information to the URL :(
<Tiibiidii> having this many bugs uncared is not a good thing
<Tiibiidii> <Tiibiidii> having this many bugs uncared is not a good thing <-- again, i'm not complaining for the lack of work-force...
<charlie-tca> I see a few in new status, but it looks most of them are cared about. They are not sitting in new status, they are instead looked at
<charlie-tca> If you care that much, instead of taking all this time and effort to complain, start triaging them. Or better yet, fixing them.
<charlie-tca> How many could you have triaged in the last 45 minutes?
<Tiibiidii> you're right... i worry too much about these things
<Tiibiidii> but i think that i wouldn't be able to make such a difference as you imply with this mere 40 minutes
<abuDawud> tiibiidii, if everyone had that mindset nothing would ever get done, right?
<Tiibiidii> eh, you're right too... however thank you for answering... at least now i have done this little reality check about how to work with bugs
<charlie-tca> probably see a lot more difference than just talking
<yofel> abuDawud: ping? (apport bug)
<abuDawud> yofel, sorry whats up?
<yofel> abuDawud: why did you mark bug 678371 as a duplicate?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 678371 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk speaker test message refers to "Close" button as "OK" (dup-of: 667451)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678371
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667451 in apport (Ubuntu) ""ubuntu-bug audio" hangs on speaker test (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 153)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667451
<abuDawud> the cancel message bug is in that other bug
<abuDawud> there was another exact dupe of 678371 marked as a duplicate of it
<yofel> yes, the cancel message bug, but here he's talking about 'Close' being used instead of 'OK', not about Cancel hanging
<yofel> ok, I mixed something up (looked at bug 678360)  - he's indeed talking about both issues in 667451, which is wrong since we never track more than one issue per bug
<abuDawud> oh dammit. I was cleaning duplicates of that cancel hanging issue and wrapped that feature request in
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 678360 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk hangs when cancel button is clicked during audio test tone (dup-of: 667451)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678360
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667451 in apport (Ubuntu) ""ubuntu-bug audio" hangs on speaker test (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 153)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667451
<abuDawud> whats the proper process to break a bug in two?
<yofel> I would undupe 678371 and 678360 and mark 667451 as a dup of 678360 - that has steps to reproduce and we get the issues properly seperated
<abuDawud> mark an older report a dupe of a newer bug? Isn't that counter intuitive?
<yofel> actually wait - I'm tired (the date it was reported doesn't matter, the amount of information does) the other one is already marked fix committed so it's better not to touch it
<yofel> abuDawud: undupe 678371 and post a comment on 667451 that the 'close' issue is tracked there
<abuDawud> yofel, thanks for the note regarding report order not mattering, i'll discard that thought process
<abuDawud> i'll do that.
<abuDawud> thanks for correcting me
<yofel> thanks for helping ;)
<abuDawud> yofel, can you mark 678371 as triaged for me?
<yofel> abuDawud: sure, Importance? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance)
<abuDawud> low, correct?
<yofel> ack
<yofel> abuDawud: done
<abuDawud> ty sir.
<BUGabundo> o/
<Awsoonn> hi all, what package is the network proxy config tool in?
<hggdh> Awsoonn: if you know the binary name, you can search by 'dpkg -S <binary>', or 'apt-file search <binary>'
<charlie-tca> Hello, hggdh. been hiding, huh?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: hey
<hggdh> just a bit, just a bit ;-)
<charlie-tca> It's okay. Hiding sometimes is good for a person
<hggdh> but I have been discovered now...
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-23
<abuDawud> Can someone set https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport-symptoms/+bug/678371 back to triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 678371 in apport-symptoms (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk speaker test message refers to "Close" button as "OK" (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,In progress]
<paultag> done abuDawud
<abuDawud> paultag, thanks
<paultag> no problem.
<bullgard4> When told to hibernate, my Maverick computer reaches sometimes a hung state "s2disk: Snapshotting system." What program package should I direct to an error report in Launchpad?
<micahg> bullgard4: well, s2disk is in uswsusp, but idk if that's the issue
<bullgard4> micahg: Thank you.
<mortal> when will the msn fix be committed?
<mortal> to maverick
<nisshh> mortal, depends on the status of the bug
<Pici> mortal: They're already in maverick-proposed.
<nisshh> there you go, answered for me :)
<mortal> good good
<mortal> but will the upgrade be automagical for the certificate error
<mortal> so that apt-get dist-upgrade will fix it
<mortal> how fast will it move from maverick-proposed to maverick reposities
<Pici> Looks like it: Changelog entry is as follows: * debian/patches/workaround-msn-ssl-failure.patch: Workaround SSL connectivity issues with MSN (LP: #676972)
<yofel> mortal: afaik it has to be at least a week in proposed to test for regressions, and it needs the verification-done tag
<yofel> actually, the package was pushed to -updates a few hours already for some reason
<mortal> good
<mortal> yofel: my gf uses msn, that's the reason it is a high priority
<yofel> well, apt-cache policy shows it's in updates too so try to update, should be there
<yofel> (if your mirror is reasonbly in sync)
<vish> mortal: well, you can just install it from -proposed right now.. and no waiting involved.. ;)
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray, firefox4.0b7 isn't compatible with lp-improvements.  will this me fixed soon?
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: I can quickly prepare a test package
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: however, if something is really broken ...
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray, i can test and verify for ya.  if you have time
<yofel> ping me too, I'm missing it :/
<vish> bcurtiswx: i was looking for the same thing today!! :) yofel's bug #677622
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 677622 in launchpad-gm-scripts "please update for firefox 4 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677622
<bcurtiswx> vish, well with bdmurray's package we'll be able to close that bug :) hopefully
<bdmurray> mvo: Do you have a moment?
<bdmurray> I suspect bugs 615109 and 615100 are related
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615109 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "update-alternatives crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main() (affects: 13) (dups: 12) (heat: 108)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615109
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615100 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "update-alternatives crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main() (affects: 20) (dups: 21) (heat: 168)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615100
<mvo> bdmurray: indeed, they look very similar
<mvo> bdmurray: looks like ghostscript is a candidate that might cause it
<bdmurray> mvo: how did you determine that?
<mvo> I need to look closer, but the details of the trace show " current_choice = 0x9609a38 "/usr/bin/ps2pdf14"" for three of the backtraces I looked at
<bdmurray> oh, I see ;-)
<bdmurray> mvo: it shows it for all of them - I did the duplication
 * mvo tries to reproduce in some way
<mvo> nice :)
<bdmurray> mvo: well I'd think apport would have caught some of them
<mvo> indeed
<mvo> they look very similar, maybe they are too short or something?
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx, yofel: http://people.canonical.com/~brian/tmp/firefox-lp-improvements_0.99.2-0ubuntu1~ppa1_all.deb
<yofel> now firefox doesn't even list the extension as installed
<mvo> bdmurray: I'm pretty confident that the crash is already fixed, I added the releveant changelog
<mvo> bdmurray: and it appears like all the reports are from august
<bdmurray> mvo: and it was fixed in ghostscript? I think there are some more duplicates in dpkg
<mvo> bdmurray: fixed in dpkg itself, but I think ghostscript was just what triggered it
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, thanks for looking
<mvo> bdmurray: thanks for raising it
<bdmurray> mvo: that's the easy part ;-)
<mvo> heh :)
<yofel> bdmurray: you somehow got quotes into the extension path, works fine without them /usr/share/mozilla/extensions/"{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}"/"{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}"
<bdmurray> yofel: hunh, that's weird
<bdmurray> mvo: have you seen bug 678196?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 678196 in apt (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "Ubuntu extras repository prevents other updates (affects: 5) (heat: 28)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678196
<BUGabundo> o/
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-24
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> should i mark this bug as confirmed?
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/680782
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 680782 in hundredpapercuts "Restore Last Nautilus Session (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
 * micahg wonders if the papercutters have their own channel
<AbhiJit> ??
<micahg> AbhiJit: well, I'm wondering if papercuts are on topic or OT here
<AbhiJit> ok
<micahg> AbhiJit: they generally represent bugs in Ubuntu, but it's a separate project that bug control has no control over, so idk
<AbhiJit> yeah
<kamusin> qa meeting is today right?
<charlie-tca> kamusin, yes, qa meeting at 18:00 UTC in #ubuntu-quality
<kamusin> charlie-tca, thank you.. email said nov 23  heh :P
<charlie-tca> ooops
<Awsoonn> I'm having a problem trying to install flash on my laptop via an http proxy. It appears to have downloaded the flashplugin-installer alright, but then it's become stuck trying to fetch adobe-flashplugin_blah_.orig.tar.gz. It's on try 14 now and it it tried for hours yesterday.
<Awsoonn> I would like to cancel it right now, but it doesn't respond to ^c, if I close the terminal window, the next time I run apt it tells me i need to "sudo dpkg --configure -a" which starts the process over again :)
<Awsoonn> hey bug 283500 is the problem, and bug 617746 shows how to fix the problem. :) sweet deal.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 283500 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Synaptic, update-manager, apt-get and wget should share proxy settings (affects: 30) (dups: 10) (heat: 130)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283500
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617746 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "Unable to install - wget unable to go through proxy as standard user (dup-of: 283500)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617746
<charlie-tca> andol, there is also a bug for the ^c issue when trying to install it
<charlie-tca> however, support is actually in #ubuntu .
<charlie-tca> Have you tried going direct to adobe's website and downloading the plugin?
<Awsoonn> As soon as I configured the proxy for wget manually, the install was sucessfull.
<greg-g> that wget issue sounds like a PITA
<charlie-tca> vish, Can you help with the logo artwork? we have several to pick from now
<vish> charlie-tca: hi, i'm fine with any choice.. i think pedro_ , sense , hggdh might have an opinion.. : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/Request-3
<vish> leogg's 4,5 seem like a good direction..
<sense> What does the A stand for?
<sense> ah
<sense> vish: it's not A
<vish> yea..
<sense> vish: it's α
<sense> I like 4 and 5, but I'm afraid there are too many little details to make 5 look good when scaled.
<vish> sense: its α now,  but it was also to form team A,B, C etc..
<sense> ?
<vish> wasnt that the decision, to form team A , team B , team C with groups..
<sense> Ah! You want to propose to use Latin characters later on?
<vish> wasnt me.. :)
<sense> Can't remember that decision, but it's fine.
<vish> well, i dont think a 14px icon will be able to convey anything … but the 64px might be what we want to look out for..
<charlie-tca> We formed mentor team A already. If it works, we will be forming Team B, Team C, etc, in launchpad
<pedro_> vish, same here, i like option 4 and 5
<pedro_> and 1 without the A on it
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-25
<micahg> abuDawud: WRT firefox bugs, 1.  We have flash in the archive, both in multiverse and partner, please don't redirect to Adobe's site, 2.  Flash is an extension, not an addon, so it's listed in the profile_default_pluginreg.dat.txt file
<abuDawud> micahg, thanks for pointing that out, i'll try to avoid those mistakes in the future
<ml> hello. im looking for an ubuntu dev to help resolve a package issue regarding main inclusion
<yofel> ml: you should rather ask in #ubuntu-devel then
<ml> yofel, thanks. im there now :)
<vish> charlie-tca: hi, i think you might not have cc'd Weston on the reply to BC application.. [i *think* , but maybe i'm blind ] just mentioning it, in case you missed it :)
<charlie-tca> well, crap
<charlie-tca> oops
<charlie-tca> okiedokie, I'll send it to him too
<vish> charlie-tca: phew, i'm not blind.. thanks. :)
<charlie-tca> I thought I would try one, at least. time to become active, I guess.
<charlie-tca> Thank you. I am not responsible enough yet. I gotta keep trying :-)
<vish> nah, that BC application reply is always confusing.. i think BC is the /only/ team which requests to send a mail to a team mailing list when the person cannot subscribe to the list ;p
<charlie-tca> um, no they aren't. I have run across a few like that now
<charlie-tca> Okay, I forwarded it to him
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-26
<spaz> I was told to come here with a question regarding a "fixed" bug
<rusivi> Quick comment on bug 572970 complaint was made in #ubuntu regarding why toggled Fix Released status when Lucid had no GPM updates. It was inferred that based on how Maverick/Natty have updated versions of GPM, that is why, but due to lack of comments looking for clarity.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 572970 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Battery indicator stuck on fully charged (affects: 2) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572970
<spaz> That's the question!
<charlie-tca> rusivi, I think it was another change by someone not knowing what they were doing. There should be a changelog when bugs are marked fixed, or at least a comment about what fixed it.
<charlie-tca> The reporter changed it, and should have left it in "new" status
<charlie-tca> It is now back to "new". We need someone to confirm it now.
<rusivi> charlie-tca: Thanks for addressing the bug!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<micahg> charlie-tca: rusivi, wait, the reporter was the one who marked it fix released, what's the issue?
<rusivi> micahg: spaz had noted that it was an issue for him/her
<micahg> rusivi: so, that user should file a new bug
<rusivi> I would have told spaz that if the package had changed in Lucid but it had not been changed.
<rusivi> spaz mentioned he encountered the same problem in UNE 10.04
<micahg> rusivi: g-p-m has been updated each release
<rusivi> micahg: I figured that the "Fix Released" was due to either reporter mistake or reporter updated to Maverick/Natty, either way not Fixed Released.
<micahg> rusivi: fix released is if it's fixed in teh devel release, not all releases
<rusivi> Ah, I thought Fix Released meant fixed in the release it was bugged against, my mistake.
<micahg> rusivi: if it's SRU worthy, then it can be nominated for a previous release
<rusivi> Based on the low people affected, not a security issue, and low heat, seems not SRU worthy atm...
<rusivi> It does not affect me btw, just was trying to bring spaz to the right people in order for him to discuss it.
<charlie-tca> micahg, that reporter on the bug did not give any comments. He added attachments to the bug and marked it fixed the same time he filed it
<oier> could someone please set status and importance for bug #643895 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 643895 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia propietary driver fails to load X with geforce 310M (affects: 5) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/643895
<oier> many thanks
<yofel_> that bugs a bit of a mess, the real issue is that nvidia 260 doesn't support the 310M chipset http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.04-driver.html which someone later reported in bug 658657
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658657 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia 310M GPUs no longer supported. (affects: 2) (heat: 83)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658657
<oier> well the 260 does support the 310m card in theory
<oier> if you search for the driver you get this link
<oier> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-260.19.21-driver.html
<oier> and there it is listed as supported
<oier> by the way the bug you mention (658657) is marked as duplicated of the one I am asking to check (643895)
<yofel> hm, right, be we don't have .21 in the official repository, only .06
<yofel> oier: yes, I just duplicated that
<oier> but can't you set status and importance of that bug?
<oier> BTW  .21 is avaliable in the X SWAT PPA https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<oier> yofel are you still there?
<yofel> I'll mark it high since it makes X fail to start, but I'll only set it to conrimed since I don't know what the exact triaging guidelines of the X team are.
<yofel> oier: I know 21 is there, I'll put a note on the bug about that
<oier> all right, many thanks
<oier> !
<vish> oier: hi, just noticed your mail..
<vish> oier: #ubuntu-x is a good place to ask about that bug
<oier> ok, many thanks everybody! I hope we can fix it soon
<oier> is #657634 a duplicate of #643895?
<seb128> bdmurray, pedro_: hi
<seb128> if I gave you a list of bug numbers do you have some scripts to untag those with a comment easily?
<seb128> give
<seb128> does anybody know how to use launchpadlib to delete tags?
<paultag> seb128: yeah, you can get the tag list as a whitespace delimted string
<paultag> seb128: remove the tag you don't want, and set the tag again
<seb128> I've tried     	bug.tags.remove('need-amd64-retrace')
<seb128> with     bug.lp_save() next to it to be sure
<seb128> but the bug is not editing
<seb128> edited
<pedro_> seb128, i've something for you, one sec
<pedro_> seb128, do you want to remove a tag and then add a comment to that bug, right?
<seb128> pedro_, yes
<pedro_> seb128, ok , give me a minute to add the comment part
<pedro_> i was testing the delete tag part
<seb128> pedro_, see #ubuntu-desktop
<cprofitt> bdmurray: ping
<cprofitt> curious if you can guide me on what to do when an issue is solved in the most recent release, but not in the LTS?
<charlie-tca> cprofitt, probably needs a SRU - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Fixed%20in%20Development%20release%20while%20still%20existing%20in%20a%20previous%20release
<cprofitt> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<cprofitt> this is the bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/653678
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 653678 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "geometry preferences not applied (affects: 2) (heat: 67)" [Low,Fix released]
<charlie-tca> Bugs are handled pretty the same way, regardless of LTS/non-LTS
<cprofitt> so in the case of this bug -- its minor
<cprofitt> just leave as fix released or make it an SRU?
<cprofitt> from my reading I would say fix released
<charlie-tca> If it is minor, then, yes, fix-released. If it is needed to make terminal work, SRU.
<charlie-tca> minor anoyances won't get approved
<cprofitt> cool... it is good where it is
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<cprofitt> charlie-tca: for the win again.
<cprofitt> thanks for helping me grow my knowledge
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<cprofitt> I remembered reading about it, but could not find the doc while lookings
<charlie-tca> It is great that people care enough to ask
 * cprofitt smiles
<cprofitt> you know me
<yofel> cprofitt: add this to your bookmarks too since we're already talking about it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<yofel> hm, the response has that link too..
<cprofitt> yeah
<yofel> happens if you're doing something else an don't read the whole discussion :P
<cprofitt> hey jcastro
<cprofitt> hope your T-day was a good one
<cprofitt> yofel: lol
<cprofitt> its ok -- always willing to accept help...
<jcastro> hi cprofitt
<cprofitt> its far better to try to help than to remain quiet
<cprofitt> how is the fam jcastro
<jcastro> good, other than my internet getting hopeless today
<jcastro> so if I disconnect ...
<cprofitt> ah... I strongly dislike when that happens
<cprofitt> luckily its been a while
 * cprofitt runs to knock on wood
 * cprofitt comes back
<cprofitt> lol
<jibel> mvo, Hi, about bug 681454 I think that's the same than bug 677442.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 681454 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager segfaults after upgrading a package (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681454
<ubot2> jibel: Bug 677442 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/677442 is private
<jibel> mvo, and also same trace than 677510 and 681264
<mvo> thanks jibel
<jcastro> pedro_: how's it going so far?
<xelister> why we are left with no usable vector editor in ubuntu
<xelister> inkscape works horrible, crashes each few minutes, and has GUI drawing glitches
<micahg> xelister: why do you ask questions like this?
<micahg> xelister: if there are bugs, please file them, if there's a newer version that works better, request an update or backport
 * micahg doesn't think there's an Ubuntu conspiracy to provide poor vector editing
<xelister> micahg: ok I ment: look, what the f- even simple vector editing is not working on ubuntu.. something needs to be done
<micahg> xelister: ok, the way we do something is to file bugs and/or patches
<micahg> xelister: it's in Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Edubuntu, so it's high profile, but idk who actually if anyone works on it
<evfool> hi all
<yofel> hi evfool
<evfool> i need some help
<evfool> does anybody know what library is responsible for setting file associations?
<cedric> that's a freedesktop standard
<cedric> so it depend what is your issue
<jfi> Hi, I wanted to do some test on 11.04 with virtualbox but the performance is .... terrible (slow), did somebody experiment such issue? I did not find a related-bugs
<micahg> jfi: you might want to try in #ubuntu-testing or #ubuntu+1
<jfi> ooops, right, sorry for the noise
<charlie-tca> jfi, 11.04 requires compiz, to work best. VBox does not allow 3d, so will not be very good with it.
<micahg> charlie-tca: the non-OSE version has experimental 3D support
<charlie-tca> It does? I think I reports that it is still going to be less than good
<jfi> I am using the ose version, I have read that natty is planned to use by default compiz/unity but I thought that metacity will still work correctly
<jfi> actually, that's terrible, I have the time to count each line drawing when moving window:)
<BUGabundo> evening
<cedric> is it possible to report a bug without using ubuntu-bug ?
<yofel> cedric: it is, but first, why do you want to do so?
<yofel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net
<cedric> libx11 is misconfigured
<cedric> and it impact window setup time
<cedric> i just need to point the maintainer of libx11 issue so that he can take care of it
<yofel> well, see the link I posted, and please don't forget to add the libx11 version and ubuntu release you're using
<cedric> thanks will do
<cedric> and it does impact all version of ubuntu since at least 2009
<cedric> i just updated to see if it was fixed
<cedric> yofel: done, thanks for your help
<yofel> np
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-27
<stlsaint> vish: ping
<vish> stlsaint: pong
<stlsaint> vish: my membership on lp is about to expire
<vish> stlsaint: hmm, who was your mentor?
<vish> stlsaint: ?
<stlsaint> vish: oh sorry, drew is
<abudawud> can someone set https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openmovieeditor/+bug/682151 to triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 682151 in openmovieeditor (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "typo in software center summary for open movie editor (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vish> abudawud: it needs to be sent to Debian, then we can set it to triaged
<abudawud> vish, can you explain to me why a typo in 'Ubuntu Software Center' needs to go to Debian please? :)
<devildante> abudawud: the descriptions and summaries come from Debian
<vish> abudawud: that package is autosynced from debian right now, as well..
<abudawud> devildante,  thanks I was unaware
<devildante> abudawud: np ;)
<yofel> and they're part of the package, and have nothing to do with software center, it just displays them
<abudawud> yofel, I figured that part, but I figured we managed the descriptions
<abudawud> guess thats what I get for figgerin
<yofel> abudawud: no, you can see the descriptions too with 'apt-cache show <pkg>', they're in the packages control file
<devildante> vish: so any papercut bug ready to be worked on needs to be assigned to papercuts-ninja?
<vish> devildante: yea, we are assigning a few everyday.. just to not flood the list with too many bugs at one time. ;)
<devildante> heh, thanks vish :)
<vish> devildante: but you can pick anyone you want, assigned or not ;)
<devildante> I know that ;)
<vish> devildante: oh you wanted to assign bugs? sure.. feel free to :)
<devildante> vish: no, I don't want to
<devildante> vish: but all these assignements make me want to fix all these bugs :p
<vish> devildante: FIX it!!!
<vish> :D
<abudawud> vish, what should that be assigned to? Just Debian as a whole or do they have a certain place for typos in the repo list?
<devildante> vish: lol
<vish> abudawud: nah, not assigned, we need to send them a mail.. its simple, have a look at : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Bugs
<devildante> abudawud: reportbug is your friend ;)
<abudawud> vish, yea the 'assigned' was a misnomer from reading your conversation with devildante  oops :P
<vish> :)
<devildante> :)
<vish> yofel: i wanted to ask about Bug #391626 , all it needs is forwarding?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 391626 in hundredpapercuts "Changing file associations in KDE is hard (affects: 2) (heat: 3)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391626
<abudawud> derp *** ERROR: "Ubuntu" BTS is currently unsupported.
<abudawud> reportbug doesnt seem to work in 10.10
<abudawud> nevermind
<abudawud> I'm not reading as I go apparently
<vish> devildante: regarding the help bug, just poke mpt on irc monday, if we are waiting for a reply on the bug, it might take longer for him to read mails ;)
<devildante> vish: okay, thanks for the tip :)
<yofel> vish: yes, forwarding should be enough
<vish> yofel: could you? :)  i dont even have a kde bugzilla account or test machine :)
<vish> yofel: seele seems interested, i wonder why she hadnt forwarded it still..
<yofel> vish: bit busy currently, but I'll have time to do it later, completely forgot about that one...
<vish> yofel: cool,thanks. later is fine..
<abudawud> hey vish or devildante, once the debian bug is reported and linked should the ubuntu and papercut bugs be marked as invalid?
<devildante> no
<vish> abudawud: we can mark it triaged.
<vish> abudawud: you have now done most of the major work for that bug, if can just submit a patch as well in debian, the bug is done ;)
<abudawud> vish, want to push me in the right direction by telling me what package contains the information to patch :P
<vish> abudawud: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and the package is  openmovieeditor
<vish> abudawud: see the Generating a patch section? its written with a typo example..
<vish> abudawud: but remember to send it to debian..
<abudawud> vish, can you set it to triaged for me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+bug/682151
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 682151 in debian (and 2 other projects) "typo in software center summary for open movie editor (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<abudawud> and low priority ;)
<vish> abudawud: when adding the debian task , we should use the "also affects distribution"
<vish> ah you dint add the package!
<vish> abudawud: i'm confused.. which option did you use?  the project or distro?
<abudawud> vish, sorry what? for the debian bug?
<vish> yea
<abudawud> I don't remember it asking honestly
<vish> np.. :) the distro task should have auto-completed the package hence was wondering..
<vish> abudawud: you can add it now yourself, just click the down arrow, and you will find the package entry field
<vish> next to "Debian"
<abudawud> done
<vish> abudawud: done.. ;)
<vish> abudawud: you are also working on the patch, right?
<abudawud> yea, and I just found out that it doesn't mention that typo anywhere in the source package
<vish> abudawud: you can set the papercuts task as 'In progress' then
<vish> abudawud: set the .desktop file
<vish> see*
<vish> the summary is often from there
<abudawud> should have shown up with a find ./ | xargs grep "typo" though right?
<vish> grep "typo"??
<abudawud> with the typo there
<abudawud> find ./  |  xargs grep "simple non-linear video edito"
<vish> abudawud: not sure why it does not grep..  but try looking at the .desktop, it would be the Comment in the .desktop which has the typo..
<devildante> abudawud: just search in the .desktop file and debian/control, the summary is retrieved from one of these files
<abudawud> well thats ridiculous
<abudawud> wonder why it didnt grep out
<abudawud> ah nvm... the = is right on the first word
<abudawud> can anyone inform me how to edit a bug in the debian tracking system to change the package name? :)
<crimsun> abudawud: http://www.debian.org/Bugs/server-control#retitle
<crimsun> argh, sorry
<crimsun> http://www.debian.org/Bugs/server-control#affects   <---
<abudawud> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> np.
<devildante> vish: here?
<vish> devildante: yo!
<devildante> vish: I just submitted a patch upstream for a papercut bug that is assigned to papercuts-ninja ; should I re-assign it to myself?
<vish> devildante: yup.
<vish> devildante: and set it as In progress too
<devildante> yessir
<devildante> vish: done, thanks for helping :)
<vish> np..
<devildante> what just happened here? a bunch of people got read, write, and ping timeout errors at the same time :p
<abudawud> If I submitted a patch to the archaic bug tracker, should I submit the patch to launchpad as well or just let the debian bug run its course?
<abudawud> archaic debian bug tracker**
<abudawud> vish, the patch is committed in the debian bug, what should I do with the 100 papercuts bug?
<devildante> abudawud: mark it as in progress and assign yourself
<abudawud> devildante, and just sit on it? Don't upload the patch to lp?
<devildante> abudawud: no, debian will handle it
<tomkCZ> hi!
<tomkCZ> I need a help with a bug ;)
<penguin42> which bug?
<tomkCZ> evolution+echange in maverick
<tomkCZ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-exchange/+bug/631395?comments=all.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631395 in evolution-exchange (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "When upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, exchange mail accounts no longer work in Evolution. When clicking the account, the folder structure won't expand and the account does not send or receive e-mail (although) it does appear in the send/receive dialog box. (affects: 75) (dups: 8) (heat: 467)" [High,Triaged]
<tomkCZ> it's just not working on maverick
<tomkCZ> need some backport of the newest version from natty
<penguin42> Sorry, I don't know much about either exchange or evolution
<tomkCZ> I see, just trying
<tomkCZ> it cannot be fixed by some amateur workaround, people responsible should come with working version ;)
<penguin42> tomkCZ: It looks like it was fixed a few days ago in Gnome upstream
<tomkCZ> it was several times penguin42 and it still is crappy
<tomkCZ> it needs newest version 2.32 which was supposed to come with gnome 2.32 ....
<tomkCZ> evolution 2.30 is beyond saving, at least it seems ...
<penguin42> tomkCZ: From the stuff on that bug it looks like the fix was newer than that
<penguin42> tomkCZ: since it's only just got fixed upstream I guess it will take some time to trickle down; now I don't know what the Ubuntu policy on it is - the bug is marked as High so I guess there is a chance the maintainers might take the upstream fix
<tomkCZ> a fix for this particular bug was released like twice really fixing the folders expanding, breaking stability, refreshing folder, closing folders .......crash, crash,crash
<penguin42> tomkCZ: Hey some bugs are hard to fix!
<tomkCZ> I understand that, on the other hand releasing major email client in major distro without possibility to fetch emails is also let's say hardcore !
<penguin42> tomkCZ: Just because the bug affects a lot of people doesn't mean it's easier to fix
<penguin42> tomkCZ: If I'm reading the upstream bug correctly it's saying there is something in the maverick-proposed repository - have you tried it?
<tomkCZ> you probably right, the question is if it is a priority, more precisely if someone was working on that - which didn't seem from the bug log
<tomkCZ> I tried two different updates of evolution files, not sure about this last one
<penguin42> tomkCZ: Try enabling maverick-proposed and if it has an evolution update see if that fixes it; if it does then comment on the bug to say that it fixes it
<tomkCZ> in proposed it is the same version it is going to be released for updates ?
<penguin42> tomkCZ: That depends whether people find the versionin proposed helps or makes things worse
<tomkCZ> I used proposed a while ago for some ssh stuff and it got inconsistent with standart updates then
<tomkCZ> but I do have testing version of maverick so I'll try it
<tomkCZ> you see,  still on lucid - cannot move there without emails working
<penguin42> tomkCZ: They tend to be pretty careful about doing updates; even though it's broken for a major case a fix could make it break it for more people, so they'll want to test a lot
<tomkCZ> ok, if you say so, I am little sceptic about regres testing if they let it released in the first place ;)
<tomkCZ> I like ubuntu, but some recent events make it harder nad harder
<penguin42> tomkCZ: I don't think that much testing of individual apps takes place
<tomkCZ> but application like evolution is crucial, usual folks don't care about tuned kernel
<penguin42> tomkCZ: I don't use evolution, but my guess is that it was tried on imap or pop but not on exchange perhaps
<tomkCZ> and yet ubuntu wants to step further to commercial ;)
<penguin42> tomkCZ: I don't know, but my guess is the LTS versions have more testing for that stuff
<tomkCZ> unfortunately for me it has problems with X forwarding lol
<penguin42> LTS or Maverick?
<tomkCZ> lucid
<tomkCZ> that's why I want to move to mm, otherwise I wouldn't care much
<tomkCZ> I was happy on intrepid for two years
<penguin42> tomkCZ: What's your X forwarding problem ?
<tomkCZ> it's basically if you forward a window doesn't matter if throught ssh or telnet it freezes when clicking in it with the right mouse invoking menu
<tomkCZ> wierd stuff
<penguin42> oh that's an odd one
<penguin42> on what program?
<tomkCZ> something to do with lucid kernel, perfectly fixed on maverick
<penguin42> doubt right click issues have anything to do with kernel
<tomkCZ> it's more inputs from keyboard and mouse
<tomkCZ> you  see desktop and the forwarded app are still alive but it blocks inputs somehow
<tomkCZ> lucid is the only version it had problems with
<tomkCZ> fine on intrepid, fine on maverick etc.
<penguin42> tomkCZ: Do you know if there is a bug number for that?
<tomkCZ> on a pc I need forwarded stuff for my work I have maverick and MS outlook in virtualbox ;)
<tomkCZ> yup I found it - it's mine https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/624583
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624583 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "X server inputs(keyboard and mouse) are blocked when X forwarding (affects: 1) (heat: 39)" [Undecided,New]
<tomkCZ> as it is fixed on mm I thought piece of cake to move on
<penguin42> tomkCZ: Can you clarify the Solaris thing - which end is the Solaris one; the one running the app or the one with teh X server?
<tomkCZ> app
<tomkCZ> I read somewhere the kernel on lucid has these inputs issues
<penguin42> does it happen if it's not Solaris ?
<tomkCZ> really dunno, I tested with solaris with several computers nad ubuntu versions
<tomkCZ> because I needed solaris ........
<penguin42> yeh; it would be interesting to track it down to an interaction with Solaris or something more general
<tomkCZ> and for the subject do you remember that horrible problem on karmic koala with connecting external monitor killing X ..
<tomkCZ> I would go more deeper but new version was scheduled soon and it's fixed there so I thought move and forget
<tomkCZ> but evolution is crappy there ;)
<tomkCZ> I seem to experience one critical bug per every release - not very happy with thar
<penguin42> tomkCZ: If you can track it down to whether that bug only happens with Solaris guests or is more general I think it would be interesting
<penguin42> tomkCZ: I understand that - I'd like less of them as well
<tomkCZ> I could track it but I doubt anyone would care for that when it is ok on newer version
<tomkCZ> that's hiw ubuntu fixes stuff lately - hey, wait for the new version
<penguin42> tomkCZ: Well Lucid is LTS so they might - but I don't know
<penguin42> tomkCZ: Still, it would be helpful I think to be able to track it down - if you make it really easy for a developer to test it by saying 'it breaks on exactly this combination' it might be easier
<penguin42> tomkCZ: It'll also help anyone else who hits the same problem
<tomkCZ> still if there is a new version without this problem and I suspect they are all working on natty already ;)
<penguin42> yeh that's probably true
<tomkCZ> I am still undecided if this is a good or bad thing, but it may make me to leave ubuntu to debian for an instance
<tomkCZ> bugs are not fixed properly you know
<tomkCZ> ok nice to chat, bbl
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-11-28
<stlsaint> vish: ping
<kn100> I really can't be bothered going through the entire bug reporting process
<kn100> so I'll just say it here, the 'buy it' button doesn't render correctly in chrome: https://one.ubuntu.com/music/l/8827874/0
<kn100> If anyone feels up to fixing that go ahead
<micahg> wow, 47 seconds...that's all the time we're worth :-/
<nisshh> micahg, that makes me feel so unappreciated :(
<nisshh> mind you, i have seen people who join, describe their problem then leave, in less than 20 seconds
<micahg> nisshh: don't worry about it, if it's not worth the time to file a bug, it's not worth someone'
<micahg> s time to fix
<nisshh> heh, yeah
<vish> nisshh: hey.. when you see stlsaint again [i believe you both are in same timezones]  could you ask him to leave a message , rather than just a 'ping'..
<nisshh> vish, a message to you?
<vish> nisshh: well, i often have a 'ping' from stlsaint at 4am my time, but when i'm around he isnt.. so i dont know what he wants.. :(
<nisshh> vish, ah, i see, sure i can do that
<vish> oh, the last one was at 7.. though ;)
<vish> nisshh: thanks :)
<nisshh> np :)
<layn> Hi!
<xteejx> Hey guys. Anyone about?
<penguin42> maybe
<xteejx> lol :)
<xteejx> Its bug 119707 I'm looking at at the mo. Not too sure what should be done with this, I don't wanna go ahead and ask if it affets Maverick (I haven't been able to reproduce it) since it'd mail like 100+ people
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 119707 in synaptic (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Apt crashes with SIGSEGV in pkgCache::FindPkg() on corrupted pkgcache.bin (affects: 256) (dups: 47) (heat: 31)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/119707
<penguin42> it's an odd one isn't it - triaged ~1 year ago
<xteejx> It is :S
<xteejx> I'm surprised bugcontrol hasn't been subscribed
<yofel> xteejx: that's because the original bug tracked by apport was marked as a dup of that one. The retracer ignores such bugs then, plus we don't subscribe BC anymore
<yofel> gone -.-
<strycore> Hello Bugsquad
<strycore> I'm looking at a page on debugging nautilus here : http://live.gnome.org/Nautilus/Development/Bugs
<strycore> and I've never seen a ~/nautilus-debug-log.txt in my whole life
<strycore> is there a way to enable this file?
<crimsonmane> hello, good morning/afternoon/evening. is anyone up at the moment? i am using netbook Compaq Mini CQ10-525DX, came with win7 starter and i have put Ubuntu Netbook Remix on. i noticed how efficiently cool win7 ran, and am noticing higher heat output with Ubuntu. My assumption at first was file access thus heating the HD. the heat is primarily the lower left corner where the memory module is located and i assume also the v
<crimsonmane> ideo processor. i would very much like the heat to go away, but if the best i can get is an explanation why Linux would be pushing video-intensive then i will also be happy. any assistance? also i realize this is not necessary a bug in the traditional sense of the word, but it "bugs" me... thanks in advance
<ssj6akshat> crimsonmane, Inefficient power usage is a well known issue with 10.10 netbook
<crimsonmane> that sounds like a slight danger to my hardware, would you agree?
<crimsonmane> may i ask if 10.04 would be any better? through my searching, although nothing heat related turned up, i did read about 10.10 being the worst release in history for its bugs (although hardwiring to internet and updating has fixed any of my own issues thus far, such as wireless cards)
<ssj6akshat> crimsonmane, i believe it has something to do with mutter
<ssj6akshat> canonical are porting Unity to Compiz
<yofel> didn't it always need compiz? (or do you mean wayland?)
<yofel> wait, nvm
<crimsonmane> it was mentioned that some video tweeks can bring a lower temp ... i do not know how to tweek anything with linux yet.
<crimsonmane> !mutter
<ubot2> Factoid 'mutter' not found
<yofel> what video card does that pc have?
<crimsonmane> can you walk me through the command to see?
<yofel> open a terminal and run: lspci | grep VGA
<virtuald> crimsonmane: mutter is the window manager in 10.10 netbook edition
<virtuald> it's also the window manager for gnome shell (which ubuntu won't use)
<crimsonmane> thanks virtuald. yofel i am looking for terminal... they moved it in this netbook version gonna take me a minute
<yofel> crimsonmane: I think you can press alt+f2 and run gnome-terminal
<crimsonmane> oh man shortcuts :) i found it under applications. ok one sec plz
<crimsonmane> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<yofel> then I would blame mutter, the intel driver should have proper power management
<crimsonmane> can i get into mutter and play with any tweekable settings as someone else suggested? or would using a different version instead of the netbook version fix this? i could use 10.04 or 10.10 desktop version and use the docking addon to create the same environment that netbook presents?
<yofel> crimsonmane: no idea, I don't use netbook, and this isn't a support channel anyway, you'll probably get more help in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners
<ssj6akshat> crimsonmane, if you are feeling adventurous you can install a daily build of Natty(11.04)
<ssj6akshat> it has compiz based unity
<yofel> ssj6akshat: that would be *very* adventurous currently....
<crimsonmane> thanks yofel. your help has been valuable and i thank you for knowing all that you do, and for sharing
<yofel> no problem
<crimsonmane> ssj6akshat: how do i open a pm window with you?
 * penguin42 is running up-to date natty; it doesn't seem to be using unity
<ssj6akshat> crimsonmane, try /msg ssj6akshat <message>
<penguin42> mind you, something isn't that happy with 3d - glxgears isn't running at monitor referesh rate for some odd reason
<crimsonmane>  ssj6akshat i can look up Natty and learn a bit, and adventures are indeed worth exploring. i have 10 more days to explore this netbook before the return policy expires. so is compiz being included with linux now as a base without having to DL ?
 * penguin42 wonders why bug 678125 is showing up on the Hot Bugs list
 * penguin42 looks at ubot2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 678125 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "No A6 format preset in 'page' dialog (affects: 1) (heat: 3256)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678125
<penguin42> crimsonmane: Natty is very much in development; if it doesn't work or does something odd don't assume that's what the final natty will do; heck if it works don't assume the final natty will!
<crimsonmane> lol if something doesn't work then i'll either come back to talk about it, or post it in the forum where it belongs!
<crimsonmane> alright i'm going to tinker some more. again thank you all so much for your expertise. your knowledge is not a cheeseburger and i thank you for sharing.
<penguin42> so that bug is a triaged wishlist (which upstream have just fixed) - why is it hot?
 * yofel considers heat: 3256 as quite hot
<yofel> then again, where does that heat come from o.O?
<penguin42> yeh it's odd - I mean it's one I looked at a week or so ago, really minor thing, that had happened to get fixed a couple of weeks ago
<penguin42> it's only got 2 votes on the OOo tracker
<ssj6akshat> penguin42, you first need to add ppa:unity/ppa, install unity and then choose the unity plugin from compiz config settings manager
<penguin42> oh, I'll just wait for it to find it's way into the main natty then
<penguin42> is it just me, or has the behaviour of copy/paste in gnome-terminals changed in the last week or so?
<ssj6akshat> penguin42, i can't use ctrl+V to paste but instead have to use Shift+Insert
<penguin42> something is going on, not sure what
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-21
<mrand> crowd sourced mentoring via irc or mailing list. :-)
<bil21al> helo people good morning. i have a problem.i have reported a bug to the upstream  and developer commented on that but i am not understanding that what is he asking can any body told me its about nautilus?
<bil21al> any body
<bil21al> ?
<micahg> !ask | bil21al
<ubot4> bil21al: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bil21al> micahg: bro here is the link https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=664441
<ubot4> Gnome bug 664441 in general "Ejecting a CD or DVD manually does not unmount it" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<micahg> bil21al: which part of the response don't you understand?
<lifeless> whois bil21al
<bil21al>  comment by andre klapper whole comment i dnt understand that what about he is asking?
<micahg> bil21al: what OS are you running
<bil21al> lifeless:i m bil21al what happen?
<bil21al> ubuntu
<bil21al> 11.10
<micahg> bil21al: that's the question being asked upstream :)
<bil21al> is there any channel of developer or nautilus channel  mean? micahg:
<bil21al> lifeless:u asked about bil21al what happened?
<micahg> bil21al: I just told you what's being asked, not sure if there's an IRC channel, but being that you got a response in 50 minutes upstream, I don't think you have to worry
<bil21al> ok will you tell me what he asked or what is that about ?
<micahg> bil21al: I told you already
<bil21al> which one please mention again please bro
<micahg> [20:26] <micahg> bil21al: what OS are you running
<micahg> [20:26] <bil21al> lifeless:i m bil21al what happen?
<micahg> [20:26] <bil21al> ubuntu
<micahg> [20:26] <bil21al> 11.10
<micahg> [20:26] <micahg> bil21al: that's the question being asked upstream :)
<bil21al> ok
<bil21al> thanks you so much
<bil21al> have a nice day
<evfool> looking for kernel bug triagers who can help me with bug 891968
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 891968 in linux (Ubuntu) "Screen turns off when the kernel is loaded (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891968
<gema> bdmurray pedro_ ping
<pedro_> gema, pong, hola
<gema> pedro_: hi
<pedro_> jsalisbury, bug 891968 , re evfool question
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 891968 in linux (Ubuntu) "Screen turns off when the kernel is loaded (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891968
<gema> pedro_: we are working towards making the QA meeting independent from the bug control meeting and would like to discuss with you and bdmurray what's the best way to proceed to disrupt the less the better
<gema> pedro_: I am going to be asking for a different slot for our meeting, and was wondering how would you like to have the bug control meeting called
<gema> pedro_: assuming that want it to stay on the same date/time
 * micahg thought they already were on different days/times
<gema> micahg: as of now, we are discussing bug related issues as well as QA issues during the Weekly Ubuntu QA Team Meeting
<gema> micahg: as far as I understand it :)
<pedro_> gema, i don't have a strong opinion on the name, perhaps leaving it as bugs meeting for now until we agreed on that?
<pedro_> same for the time i guess
<gema> pedro_: ok, so I will rename the current meeting as Bugs Meeting on the fridge and see if I can schedule another one for QA maybe on the previous hour or so, that way if someone is used to the time and wants to attend both, makes things easy
<pedro_> gema, btw i think its a good move to split the meetings ;-)
<gema> pedro_: it's good to know, we both need to work out the new agendas, though
<gema> pedro_: I will be announcing it in this week's meeting and we can start on the new set up next week or so
<micahg> and this is different from the monthly bug squad meeting?
<gema> pedro_:  :D
<pedro_> micahg, more like a weekly meeting for the Defect Analysts
<pedro_> perhaps we can add agenda topics from the bugsquad to it? ;-)
<micahg> ah, why not call it a Defect Analysts meeting then?
<pedro_> and remove the monthly bugsquad meeting
<pedro_> we always forget about it
<gema> pedro_, micahg : you are lucky I am slow writing emails, I haven't sent the email asking for the fridge reorganisation yet, which name is it going to be for now for the bugs meeting?
<gema> :)
<micahg> well, I guess it depends if you want outside people jumping in or not
<micahg> i.e. a bug control meeting, I might try to attend, a Defect Analyst meeting, probably less so
<pedro_> right, lets put it as bugs meeting for now until we agree on the name/target/etc
<gema> we'll call it bug control, then
<gema> bugs meeting it is, then
<pedro_> thanks gema
<gema> np, pedro_ , I will copy you and bdmurray in the meeting to amber to request the change to the fridge
<pedro_> oki doki
<evfool> thanks pedro_
<jsalisbury> pedro_, \o looking at that bug
<pedro_> jsalisbury, thanks
<jsalisbury> pedro_, did you have a specific question about that bug, or just wanted to point it out?
<pedro_> jsalisbury, actually evfool was asking about it
<pedro_> evfool, ^
<evfool> jsalisbury: what else should I attach to it to help triaging it?
<jsalisbury> evfool, the apport logs would be great.  If you can get to a console during the install?
<jsalisbury> evfool, or can you not get that far?
<evfool> jsalisbury: I ahve managed to install it using 11.04, install fglrx, update from console to 11.10, and now it does work, but with the 11.10 installer, could not get to a terminal
<evfool> jsalisbury: but will apport-collect right now
<jsalisbury> evfool, apport-collect 891968
<jsalisbury> evfool, that will add the logs right to the bug
<evfool> jsalisbury: done, info attached, if you need anything else, I'll send it to you
<jsalisbury> evfool, thanks.  Do you happen to know if this issue happens with other distros that also use the 3.0 or newer kernel?
<evfool> jsalisbury: commented in the bug, tried Fedora, Mint, OpenSuse, and all have the same issue
<jsalisbury> evfool, ok, thanks.  That would indicate an upstream bug, but I don't think bugzilla.kernel.org is back online yet to report it.
<evfool> jsalisbury: might be related to the AMD fusion APU support introduced in kernel 3.0
<evfool> jsalisbury: no, bugzilla.kernel.org isn't online
<gema> pedro_ , micahg , bdmurray we are all set for next week!
<mlegris> When I try to use the latest upstream kernel to try to resolve a bug, I'm seeing dependency issues...is this normal?
<mlegris> nm, looks like a arch mismatch
<hggdh> bdmurray: mind having a look at bug 893302 and bug 892903?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 893302 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu) "friendly-recovery depends on /usr/bin/whiptail, and will fail if /usr on a different filesystem (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893302
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 892903 in partman-base (Ubuntu) "encrypted LVM install fails with "unsafe swap space detected" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/892903
<chilicuil> hi there, agains what package (is possible) mirror bugs should be filled?, ubuntu-mirror-admins?
<chilicuil> just wanted to answer this question https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-cacher-ng/+bug/872214/comments/4
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872214 in apt-cacher-ng (Ubuntu) "apt is broken with apt-cacher-ng (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> hggdh: what does the bug tag manual mean?
<hggdh> bdmurray: while we discuss what to use, I am using it to denote manual/exploratory testing
<hggdh> and iso-testing because it was off the ISO
<hggdh> bdmurray: I expect I will replace the 'manual' tag soon, though
<bdmurray> hggdh: in your discussions I hope manual isn't chosen as it seems ambigous to me
<hggdh> I do not want to use it. But I had a brain crash this morning while I was figuring a tag to use, and the only thing that would pop up was 'manual'...
<micahg> hggdh: how about test-confirmation-needed
<hggdh> hum
<micahg> hggdh: LP autocomplete is nice :)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> micahg: test-confirmation-needed is sort of redundant, given that all New bugs need confirmation
<micahg> hggdh: testcase-needed? :D
<hggdh> lol
<hggdh> my brain is really fried today
<bdmurray> bug 892751 is not about an ubuntu package
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 892751 in ubuntu "error detection OCR (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/892751
<hggdh> and, anyway. it is from a ppa
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-22
<gioele> Hello
<gioele> may any bug supervisor nominate this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lyx/+bug/836018 as SRU for Lucid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 836018 in lyx (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Update LyX to final micro-release 1.6.10 (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alourie> I have the following issue:
<alourie> using XChat, I minimize to tray
<alourie> now, I have no access to it
<alourie> nothing appears in messaging menu
<alourie> nor in indicators
<alourie> nor in launcher
<alourie> is it a bug or just a usability issue?
<penguin42> alourie: Maybe try the xhat-gnome-indicator or xchat-indicator plugin?
<penguin42> c
<iceroot> if someone is facing kernel-panics with rt2800pci (e.g. eeepcs, msi wind) please try this fix. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/869502/comments/118
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869502 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eee pcs and msi wind (both using rt2800 wifi chipset) (affects: 45) (dups: 4) (heat: 252)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<iceroot> invalid.... in your face ubot4 :)
<pedro_> hahah!
<pedro_> not me
<om26er> bug 869502
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869502 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eee pcs and msi wind (both using rt2800 wifi chipset) (affects: 45) (dups: 4) (heat: 252)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869502
<om26er> magic
<om26er> :-D
<om26er> iceroot, ^^
 * pedro_ pass the wizard hat to om26er
<iceroot> cheater :)
<om26er> haha :p
<penguin42> iceroot: You might want to comment on bug 875571 as well - I think that's the same stuff?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 875571 in linux (Ubuntu) ""Panic occurred, switch back to text console" and freezes - On 11.10 (affects: 17) (heat: 90)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875571
<iceroot> penguin42: i will have a look
<iceroot> penguin42: thank you, its also rt2800pci, so i marked it as "duplicate" and put a comment on that bug
<penguin42> iceroot: No problem, I'd been triaging it a while ago
<iceroot> hopefully its finally fixed with that patch
<iceroot> else someone will buy a eeepc 901 with a sign of my fist on it? :)
<penguin42> haha
<penguin42> 'slight damage'
<alex_mayorga> Hi! Can someone here help on bug 893328?
<ubot4> alex_mayorga: Error: Bug #893328 not found.
<alex_mayorga> it is security related
<hggdh> alex_mayorga: if it is set as security, only the folks at #ubuntu-hardened can help you
<bil21al> helo  can any body tell me what is haze's log ?
<alex_mayorga> hggdh: thanks!
<bil21al> pedro_
<bil21al> what is haze's log?
<pedro_> bil21al, not sure what you're referring to, maybe telepathy-haze ?
<bil21al> pedro_ see this developer ask me this log so what is he talking about just the debugg or some thing else and how to get it?
<bil21al> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=664375
<ubot4> Gnome bug 664375 in Accounts "Yahoo account fails to login" [Normal,Needinfo]
<pedro_> bil21al, ok so telepathy-haze
<bil21al> and please tell me how to get it?
<pedro_> bil21al, you can get it from the help menu (help-> debug- > choose telepathy-haze there)
<bil21al> ok
<bil21al> tku
<pedro_> help menu from empathy btw
<bil21al> pedro_ there is no any option of hazes there is control-mission, gabble , salut ,emathy file transfer ,empathy chat room, indicator approver ,logger these option are there which one is to be selected ?
<pedro_> bil21al, i do have haze here, if you can't login then it is not going to appear as an option
<pedro_> bil21al, perhaps look at Empathy.Auth to see the reason?
<pedro_> it should say there why you cannot login
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, are you available for a question?
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: yes
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, it is just regarding the Foundation Bot system
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: cool, go ahead
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, would you prefer I don't convert a bug to a question which the Bot has worked on?
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, bug 890258
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 890258 in ubuntu "VGA Drivers Not Install (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890258
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: No, its fine.  I think I've gathered enough data to make a decision as to whether or not to keep commenting on no package bug reports.
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, i'm just aware that you are collecting data so you specifically mentioned in the ML that we refrain from changing bugs
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, ok, does it work?
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, the Bot (that is)
<bdmurray> Yes, I've seen reporters set the source package for their bug reports
<bdmurray> and there hasn't been any harm so its a win as far as I'm concerned
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, that is great news
<SwitchDK> I have noticed other bugs which might need some special attention, is it acceptable I work on those (although the Bot has already been there)?
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, just don't want to mess with your system ;)
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: Do you have an example?
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, yeah, if I could find it, sorry, just a moment
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: No problem, its probably fine - I'm just curious
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, bug 890616
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 890616 in ubuntu "Booting ubuntu 11.10 64 bit edition on my HP mini 110-3606tu gets stuck up on starting fax server (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890616
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: sure any no package bug reports are fine - that comment is more an informational message for the bug reporter than anything else
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, according to the Finding Package page it could be registered against xorg but xorg doesn't exist. Well I can't find it at leat
<SwitchDK> least*
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, OK, i tend to only work on nopackages to better understand how it all works so i will just continue doing that
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, even when the Bot has said "Hello" first ;)
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: this has some useful information about how to get more boot messages
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, I just noticed when I search for xorg, "Select a Package" search field reports too many matches, should we update the Wiki to include a more specific xorg package
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, thanks for the link. I will use that for that particular bug
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: what do you mean xorg doesn't exist?
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, it was an inaccurate statement. I meant "there are too many options" if a newbie like me follows the FindingPackage page
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, the page states report against xorg but searching for xorg package yields too many search results to be displayed
<bdmurray> where are you searching for xorg?
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, under Target-> Distribution->Package
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: Ah, why are you searching?
<bdmurray> I mean you click (Choose...) right?
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, yes, correct, I click Choose and then enter "xorg"
<bdmurray> and why are you searching?
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, and get the following message "Too many matches. Please try to narrow your search."
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, sorry, I am uncertain about the question: I'm searching because I don't know the package name and because the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#During_boot states use xorg
<bdmurray> But if FindRightPackage says its xorg then its xorg and you don't need to search. ;-)
<bdmurray> Anyway its messed up that Launchpad says too many matches for an exact match
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, oh ok, i didn't know you could do that. I thought it had to match
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: well it does match, its just the choose feature isn't helpful
<bdmurray> in this particular case
<bdmurray> so if you don't use choose you can just put in the package name
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, haha it all makes sense now
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, thank you for clarifying
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: the "too many matches" response is certainly a bug in Launchpad if you want to report it
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, maybe I should do that. I have never reported a bug before so that could be fun
<bdmurray> If you let me know what number it is I'll be happy to comment on it.
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, ok, i will sort out these bugs I am working on and then open a report for that specific problem with LP
<bdmurray> Perhaps FindRightPackage should use some better way to indicate the package name than it currently does too.
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, but that would be a feature request, wouldn't it? ;)#
<bdmurray> whatever markup it is using now is not very distinctive
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, I raised a bug against Launchpad itself with bug 893796
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 893796 in launchpad ""too many matches" although searching for specific package (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893796
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: awesome thanks
<SwitchDK> bdmurray, let me know if it is not clear enough or information is missing
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-23
<agwss_> hi
<agwss_> im here because im tring to fix this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/781859
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 781859 in samba (Ubuntu) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 2) (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Expired]
<agwss_> i just so happen to have this bug...
<agwss_> it wont let me install build-essential
<agwss_> =(
<agwss_> can anyone help me?
<agwss_> anyone?
<agwss_> k guess not im switching over to windows...
<agwss_> better yet mac...
<agwss_> yea mac.
<agwss_> anyone?
<abhijit> hi
<abhijit> someone please triage this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avant-window-navigator/+bug/893943
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 893943 in avant-window-navigator (Ubuntu) "avant not auto hiding (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<gema> pedro_, bdmurray , hggdh  I am in the process of splitting the meeting wiki so that we both have a common history for our meetings
<gema> pedro_, bdmurray , hggdh I have created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meetings/ which is a copy of the qateam/meetings page
<gema> feel free to move it somewhere else
<gema> I will be working on a common email that we can send to all the relevant lists so that everyone is aware of the change and new schedule
<gema> pedro_, bdmurray , hggdh I will send you guys the email for review before sending it anywhere
<gema> pedro_, bdmurray , hggdh the target lists that we need to send the email to are ubuntu-devel, ubuntu-qa, bugsquad and bug-control, let me know if you think of any other
<bil21al_> please any body see this bug i am trying but i cant see the vedio he attached.
<bil21al_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/885194
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 885194 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "drag&drop to trash doesn't work / Ubuntu 11.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bil21al_> seb128: could u also see this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/885194
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 885194 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "drag&drop to trash doesn't work / Ubuntu 11.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bil21al_> ?
<seb128> no idea about this bug, you can try to ask on #ayatana
<seb128> seems an unity issue
<bil21al_> ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-24
<mfisch> I'd like to mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imsniff/+bug/607649  as "Won't Fix".  It is a lucid bug that was fixed in maverick.  The bug itself is a manpage typo, too low severity to ever fix in lucid.  Thoughts?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 607649 in imsniff (Ubuntu) "typo in imsniff's manpage (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mfisch> Also the severity should be Low or Wishlist, but if it's marked as Wont Fix, perhaps that does not matter
<mfisch> I'd like to mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+bug/856387 as a High severity.  nettools functionality is severely impacted by this bug and there are numerous dupes.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 856387 in gnome-nettool (Ubuntu) "Network tools IP information list is too small to see data (affects: 17) (dups: 4) (heat: 76)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> om26er, hi
<om26er> seb128, hey
<om26er> seb128, how are you today ?
<seb128> om26er, good thanks, how are you?
<om26er> seb128, i am totally fine
<seb128> om26er, this libroffice bug, those users add the infos about the version etc because that's what the bug filing page recommends
<seb128> om26er, like use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+filebug, click on "next"
<seb128> "We also need:
<seb128> 1) The release of Ubuntu you are using, via 'lsb_release -rd' or System -> About Ubuntu
<seb128> 2) The version of the package you are using, via 'apt-cache policy pkgname' or by checking in Software Center"
<seb128> 3) What you expected to happen
<seb128> 4) What happened instead
<seb128> "
<seb128> is the guideline
<seb128> om26er, so rather than complaining to users if you don't like the format you should try to get launchpad fixed ;-)
<om26er> seb128, I made the description simpler since the issue is so simple to reproduce, you just have to start the application and click on the bottom right corner of the app, all those text were actually getting in the way of understanding the bug
<om26er> currently its like 60lines bug report it could be made 20 words only and I attempted at that :-D
<seb128> om26er, well you pointed to a wiki and wrote "reports stresses first on the steps to reproduce the problem:"
<seb128> om26er, which is fair, I'm just pointing that's not what the launchpad bug filing page ask for though
<seb128> so you might want to talk to the launchpad guys about getting the guideline tweaked to put the description first and versions next
<om26er> i will file a bug report for that definitely, that could definitely be improved
<seb128> well I'm just pointing why people file bugs this way, that's what launchpad tell them to do, if that's not useful from your side you should aim at getting launchpad instructions sorted
<seb128> great
<Ursinha> bdmurray: hey... launchpad is reporting that lots of bugs are being tagged iso-testing by ubuntuqa bot
<Ursinha> do you know what's going on?
<Ursinha> bug 35 is one of them
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 35 in launchpad "Rosetta erroneously shows that pot file has 0 strings (heat: 10)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/35
<Ursinha> doesn't make any sense to me
<ashams> cdbs, ping
<ashams> cdbs, I can't understand what the last line of 100paper cuts mean? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+spec/other-design-p-papercuts-future
<ashams> e.g. "[YokoZar] Talk to MPT about a separate database with alternate SC app descriptions: TODO"
<ikt> mpt is mathew paul thomas
<ikt> sc I assume is kde sc
<ikt> wops
<ikt> probably helps if I read the blueprint
<ikt> if sc = software centre, I have no idea what it has to do with reviving the papercuts project
<ashams> ikt, me neither :D
<timonia> hello ubuntu community. Can anyone help me find and fix my first bug :). I don't have any prior experience and lot of theoretical knowledge :( . By fixing bugs I wish to learn the practical aspects of programming :)
<ashams> timonia, we're just triagers :) ppl at #ubuntu-motu are your target(I believe:D) best wishes :)
<timonia> ashams, triagers mean that you people work on a bug together to reproduce it but not fix it?
<ashams> timonia, Exactly, we try to reproduce and document it so developers can work on it
<timonia> ashams, ok :)
<cdbs> ashams, ikt: Its about creating a web database that contains package descriptions
<cdbs> ashams, ikt: MPT was actually considering making a database so that software center could query package descriptions
<cdbs> ashams, ikt: because right now many application descriptions in software center are geeky
<cdbs> and the only way to fix that is to edit the package itself, not very convenient for contributors, and even Debian doesn't like us modifying control files in Ubuntu just because of this
<cdbs> its a tough problem to explain
<ashams> cdbs, but how this iis related to 100pcuts ?
<cdbs> ashams: Well
<cdbs> ashams: we have had a "fix Software center package descriptions" milestone since Maverick
<cdbs> in the papercuts project I mean
<cdbs> so
<cdbs> this way seems to be a more efficient method to fix things rather than edit files by hand and add to the ubuntu-debian delta difference
<ashams> ah, I got it
<ashams> cdbs, can this: http://appnr.com be useful in this?
<cdbs> ashams: well
<cdbs> ashams: we don't have control over that service
<cdbs> and the maintainer of that site can do anything they wish
<cdbs> so no, it will either be a home-grown service
<cdbs> or nothing
 * ashams nods
 * penguin42 is a bit confused by this dynamic bugs thing
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-25
<leejohn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/783598 anyone know if this fix is also applicable for OpenLDAP ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 783598 in lightdm (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "Notify users about expired credentials instead of showing login error. (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,Fix released]
<leejohn> We hit a snag about this, It just prompt a new password dialog without telling the user that his/her credential is expired
<cv> Hello everybody. New here, found a bug in tar, filed it ... and ... ummm ... well. I know everybody is real busy, lots of volunteer work involved ... no problem.
<cv> Is there any way to make people be a slight little bit more interested in the bug? It's been a little while since I filed it. Any tar experts out here? :-)
<roadmr> cv: what's the bug number? no promises though, I'll just look at the bug and do anything I can (which may not be much)
<cv> #887107
<cv> Many thanks in any case. If you have any questions, I'll stick around here for a while.
<roadmr> bug 887107
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 887107 in tar (Ubuntu) "-h seems to store symlinks as hardlinks (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/887107
<cv> yep, that one
<roadmr> cv: still around? could you check my last comment in that bug to confirm that this is the behavior you're observing?
<cv> roadmr: alright, will take a look in a minute
<cv> roadmr: yes, exactly - your description of expected vs. actual output is what I mean.
<cv> the expected output is what tar in Ubuntu 10.10 (and possibly earlier) used to produce.
<roadmr> cv: OK. This comes from upstream and it looks like the behavior was changed on purpose. Thus, we have little chance of getting it fixed as they don't consider it a "bug" per se.
<roadmr> cv: this changed in tar 1.24. I'll post a link to the tar mailing list thread
<cv> roadmr: oh yes, that would be quite excellent to have that link. Would be really interesting to find out why they thought they should change that. :-)
<cv> (hope they did think it through thoroughly - get the feeling it collides with autoconf/automake behaviour. :))
<roadmr> cv: new comment added with the mailing list thread
<cv> roadmr: thank you very much - this helps a whole lot already. Would be nice if you (or whoever else is able to do that) could leave my bug open a couple days - I'd like to have a look at the mailing list and investigate the issue a little further over the weekend.
<roadmr> cv: I'll set the bug to confirmed, but please don't forget to update with your thoughts in a couple of days, so I know how to proceed from there.
<cv> roadmr: I will! Thank you very much indeed.
<roadmr> cv: no problem. Since the old behavior is available (albeit through a different switch) it'll most likely end up being marked Invalid, but I'll wait for your thoughts in a few days before actually doing anything.
<cv> roadmr: Cheers! Alright, I'm off now (have to squash a few bugs in a different project ... :-)). Have a nice day!
<roadmr> cv: you too, enjoy!
<penguin42> bug 865001 is fun, I can work around it by stopping netowrkmanager with gdb at just the right point
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 865001 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[regression] sharing a network with other computers no longer works in oneiric (affects: 4) (heat: 32)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865001
<pabelanger> Hi, I've attached a debdiff to bug 659439, and subscribed to ubuntu-sponsors.  Any suggestions how now to proceed forward with trying to get the issue accepted into lucid-proposed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 659439 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "Installing rsyslog-mysql on 10.04 installs mysql-server by default (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659439
<micahg> pabelanger: nope, the server team or someone else should pick that up I think, thanks for your work on this!
<pabelanger> micahg: Cool, thanks.  I wanted to make sure the proper people were notified
<micahg> pabelanger: oh, you should change the status to confirmed and unsubscribe yourself, subscribing ubuntu-sponsors puts it in the sponsoring queue
<micahg> s/unsubscribe/unassign/
<pabelanger> micahg: done and done.  Do you have a URL for the sponsoring queue?
<micahg> pabelanger: you can subscribe to watch it though
<micahg> pabelanger: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
<pabelanger> micahg: great, thanks again
<bil21al> i could't find the haze's log option in empathy..can any body please tell me its other name or tell me where its option is??
<bil21al> ?
<bil21al> hggdh:
<bil21al> u know about haze's log?
<hggdh> bil21al: I do not use empathy...
<bil21al> ohh man here is a big problem ok fine any body else
<hggdh> bil21al: have you read http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Debugging ?
<bil21al> ohh thanks it will help
<hggdh> specifically the "Obtaining logs" heading
<hggdh> it is there...
<hggdh> bil21al: the page above is linked from our Debugging pages -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingEmpathy
<bil21al> ok tku
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-26
<nonix4> wonder which'd be the most efficient way to report bugs of the "kills polar bears" series... aka processes using 100% cpu for several days unnecessarily?
<penguin42> nonix4: Which process is the question
<nonix4> penguin42: reported it as bug #890337
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 890337 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor high cpu usage during raid-resync (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890337
<nonix4> VmRSS of 637844 kB is bit excesssive for background process like gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor as well
<penguin42> nonix4: That is a bit mad; given the back trace I wonder if it's running dbus-monitor on both busses to see if it's actually a symptom of a flood of dbus messages?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-11-27
<bfreis> Hi. I'd just like to say that I've lost about 8 hours tracking down a bug on Oneiric's x64 cloud image (it's totally broken), then over 1 hour *trying to report it*. After I finally got a link on launchpad, it kept redirecting me to a huge, HUGE wiki page, forcing me to read lots of useless information. I was just looking for a text area to fill with all the details about the bug and how to fix it, and I'm really disgusted. People at #launchpad said th
<bfreis> at people from Ubuntu asked for that redirection because Ubuntu was getting a huge amount of bad reports. I'd like you to know that your "solution" to the problem made be very, very disgusted. I'm sure that you are losing lots of good reports because of it.
<bfreis> I'd really like to suggest you to make it **EXTREMELLY EASY** to report bugs. It is good for you when people find bugs and solve them, isn't it?
<micahg> bfreis: so, it's not hard to report a bug for most people, you run ubuntu-bug PKG or ubuntu-bug -w and click a window
<micahg> but people were clicking the report a bug button w/out any useful information most of the time, which is what prompted this change
<micahg> apport collects a lot of necessary information, so that + a few sentences from the user is usually enough to go on
<bfreis> I perfectly understand that.
<micahg> and we're happy to help people file bugs here as well (that + bug triage is the purpose of this channel)
<bfreis> However, as you can guess I'm not "most people", and the bug I was trying to report (and finally managed to do so) isn't something that should be dealt with through ubuntu-bug.
<micahg> I'm not most people either :), also, we understand some bugs can't be reported that way, that's why there's a section on help.ubuntu.com for manual bug filing
<bfreis> You mean, this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<bfreis> come on
<micahg> yes
<bfreis> Do you really think that people read it more that they read the Facebook Terms of Service before clicking "I Agree"?
<bfreis> It is HUGE!
<micahg> right, but if people aren't going to read it, in most cases, they probably aren't going to write too much info in their bug either, not everyone, but most
<bfreis> I'm sure people give up reporting bugs when they are confronted with such a huge page
<bfreis> I totally agree with you
<bfreis> The problem here is that the current solution (hide a link on a huge ToS-like page) will repel people who wouldn't write good reports as much as people who can write good reports.
<bfreis> I don't know you, but I'd really hate to lose one very good report because I tried to filter out bad reports.
<micahg> that's a hard one, we're drowning in bugs, so, some people have been working hard to filter out a lot of "noise" in bugs before they're filed, in any event though, do you have a better idea for accomplishing this?
<bfreis> The trade off here is very simple: you help less useful people write less useful bug reports and get helpful people who will write good reports pissed of (if they actually manage to do it to the end... one must be persistent!)
<bfreis> Well
<bfreis> I don't have a solution, but some ideas
<bfreis> First of all, make it damn simple to report bugs
<bfreis> A google search for ubuntu report bug should give, in the first result, a link to a form. That's what I was expecting when I first started my quest to find the hidden form.
<bfreis> Then, as you said, you have tons of "noisy reports".
<bfreis> You could analyze those reports, (programatically) compare them with good reports, and find signals which indicate what a good report is
<bfreis> You would know better, since I haven't seen many Ubuntu reports, but you could try to use signals like report length, formatting/organization (is there any kind of paragraph delimitation? is there any kind of list?)
<bfreis> Other good signal might be the language level.
<bfreis> Ideally, it should be easy to implement another signal once anyone has an idea
<micahg> well, the problem is, depending on the issue, it could require a lot or a little text
<bfreis> And then, you could have some IA (a neural net, for instance) determine the best way to combine the signals (if you have a list of good and bad reports, it is easy to train a neural net)
<bfreis> Sure, that's why the signals alone won't mean anything, they should be combined in (probably) complex ways, and that's where some IA would be good.
<bfreis> I think it is a very interesting project that could really improve the noise in bug reports, make it easier to find good reports, and, most of all, make it easier to report bugs.
<bfreis> For example, another signal would be mentions to IRC discussions.
<bfreis> Or else mentions to serverfault. Or another one could be a search on serverfault for some keywords extracted from the text, to try and find if there has been a question asked related to the problem.
<bfreis> For instance, before I reported (and solved) the bug, I asked a question on serverfault. Now, I edited the question and added a link from it to the bug report on launchpad. It could be a signal.
<bfreis> Other signal: you could try to match the user who reported the bug with a profile on, say, StackOverflow or ServerFault (or any other relevant web sites)
<bfreis> Has any of this been tested already, and I'm just repeating things that won't work?
<bfreis> You could use the community to help classifying reports as good or bad. Add a link "Do you find this report useful? Yes/No" on every report on launchpad. Save every click, give more weight to that of users who reported more bugs.
<micahg> well, we have quite a few other problems, 1. not everyone is a native speaker, so "language level" isn't necessarily a good test, 2. we have people for other venues pointing to bugs with links to forum discussions, while this is nice, this requires someone to process the entire thread for the useful information (which may or may not be a high priority bug in the end)
<micahg> bfreis: we have lots of community members help triage (and sometimes fix :)) bugs
<bfreis> 1. "language level" could have a meaning broader than "good english". For instance, do they use technical terms? Actually, a better signal might be: if there are no technical terms, it is a bad report (or, it would get a worse score)
<bfreis> 2. Up to a depth (and depending on a set of signals that would say if this is relevant), you could apply the same thing recursively if you find links on the reports
<bfreis> I don't know, really, I'm just dreaming out loud here. But I really think this could be done and, even without tremendous effort (like, start with simple signals) I think it could really improve the situation
<bfreis> The possible outcomes I see are the following:
<bfreis> 1) You will not filter enough, so you will get more noise (because you made it easier to report)
<bfreis> 2) You will filter too much, and lose some good reports (which wouldn't be too different from what I suppose is happening now: the difficulty to report discourages ppl from reporting)
<bfreis> 3) You will simplify the life of people who just want a text area to write a good report, thus will get more good reports, and will be able to filter out bad reports.
<bfreis> If what happens is (1), then you tweak the system. If what happens is (2), then, well, it is not worse then the current situation I'd say. If what happens is (3), all is good.
<bfreis> I don't know, but I think if I were still at school and looking for a theme for my final thesis, I'd really enjoy something like this.
<micahg> we had 3 before, that prompted 2 (if that's indeed the case)
<micahg> it's an interesting puzzle
<bfreis> It is tremendously interesting!
<bfreis> well, I like it :)
<Guest24696> Question on "Fix Released" if a bug was filed on an older release, and fixed in a later one, does the bug stil get marked as "Fix Released"?  Does it change that answer depending on whether the fix will ever be backported?
<bfreis> It touches IA, natural language processing, I don't know the volume of reports you have, but it might also be a scalability problem
<Guest24696> sorry, nickserver didn't take, let me fix that
<micahg> bfreis: we have almost 100k open bugs :)
<bfreis> well, IA and NLP on 100k open bugs most certainly will pose scalability problems.
<micahg> Guest24696: yes, "Fix released" on the default task means fixed in the development release, you can look here for how to get it fixed in a stable release: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Guest24696> and nickserv isn't cooperating...  well this is mfisch
<bfreis> It is a pity I don't have enough spare time to create such a system.
<Guest24696> micahg: in this case it will never be fixed in stable, it's a manpage typo, but I'd like to mark it fix released.  Thanks.
<micahg> Guest24696: unless you've been banned, your nick isn't an issue :)
<Guest24696> micahg: thanks for the info
 * Guest24696 goes to restart bip
<bfreis> micahg, do you know about how many bug reports you get daily?
<micahg> bfreis: no, but some others here might know
 * Guest24696 just saw about 22k in the untriaged qyeye
<Guest24696> queue even
<bfreis> 22k in one day?!
<bfreis> (sorry, I don't know what this untriaged queue is...)
<Guest24696> bfreis: sorry, missed your "daily" part.  22k untriaged currently, not daily
<bfreis> oh
<Guest24696> brb
<bfreis> Well, I'm just trying to think about the scalability problem of the classification system we were talking about if it would run in "real time"
<bfreis> Well, I think that's all I have... I'm currently starting to work on a somewhat similar problem (a search system that should give exactly the document the user is looking for, through the use of many signals related to the documents itself, the user, the recent user behavior, the behavior of it's acquaintances, etc). It is very specific, and not very related to bug reports (it is study material for college students, not even in english -- in portuguese
<bfreis> ), but if it could useful somehow, I could share the experiences later on
<micahg> I'm not sure, could be
<bfreis> It's (very) late, I'm leaving. The idea is there. I'm not often (actually, quite rarely) on IRC, but if anyone would like to discuss it further, you can reach me on my email address (this nickname at gmail dot com). Again, this subject really interests me, but I don't have much spare time.
<bfreis> See you!
<micahg> bfreis: thanks, and sorry for your bad experience, hopefully you'll have better ones in the future
<yofel> jibel: how is bug 896817 a dup of 896451? Sure, I'm getting that bug too obviously (which is in fact a dup of bug 893826 I believe) - but my problem is that dpkg has no way to let me install the package anyway, whether it's a good idea or not
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 896817 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "[precise] dpkg can't force installation of multiarch packages with different contents (dup-of: 896451)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/896817
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 896451 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "package libqtgui4 4:4.7.4-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: './usr/share/doc/libqtgui4/LGPL_EXCEPTION.txt' is different from the same file on the system (affects: 6) (dups: 9) (heat: 72)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/896451
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 893826 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "symlinked docs are different between architectures, depending on dpkg-deb package order (affects: 11) (dups: 6) (heat: 86)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893826
<penguin42> yofel: I agree it's probably not a dupe - although I could imagine the dpkg might be an invalid/wontfix - I can imagine it might be a pain to let it do that
<yofel> well, it's not really much differen than using --force-architecture --force-overwrite with 2 package from different architectures with conflicting files
<yofel> *different
<penguin42> yeh, I guess if you can force-overwrite then it should allow it
<jibel> yofel, this is a known problem with gzip that needs to be worked around in the package until gzip if fixed
<jibel> *is fixed
<yofel> well.. I agree, but that's not what I complain about in the bug
<jibel> or maybe not, let me look at it again.
<yofel> my problem is that dpkg gives me no way to tell it to install the package anyway, while it would let me overwrite a package with the same architecture without complaining
<jibel> yofel, agree, I unduplicated your bug, sorry for the noise.
<yofel> np, happen :)
<yofel> *happens
<micahg> jibel: yofel: are you aware of any upgrade issues from oneiric to precise with akonadi-backend-mysql?
<jibel> micahg, I'm not aware of any bug report, but I've seen that it is removed on upgrade due to the transition to mysql-5.5
<yofel> I did notice it was being replaced by akonadi-backend-sqlite when I looked in muon today.
<yofel> and I would blame the same thing jibel said
<micahg> oops, I meant akonadi-backend-sqlite
<micahg> I've got an error about pm.DoINstall()
 * micahg will file a bug in a bit if no one has seen it
<jibel> no issue about akonadi-backend-sqlite I'm aware of.
<yofel> can't test until my deps are back in order, and my ppa upload of qt will take a bit more to build
<penguin42> oh ffs - spam on bugs
 * penguin42 assumes this is something walking the address book of a user; see last two entries on bug 874723 - is there a way to clan it up?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 874723 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 11.10 startup and shutdown times (affects: 8) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874723
<Ampelbein> penguin42: ask a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<penguin42> ok
<Ampelbein> penguin42: The admins will remove the spam and take necessary actions.
<penguin42> Ampelbein: If we accept bug comments via mail I guess it's very difficult to avoid.
<Ampelbein> penguin42: Yeah, and the more restrictive the filters get the more likely the chance for false-positives.
<penguin42> nod
 * penguin42 would probably be happy to have default-off for mail responses from his address
<Ampelbein> Me too, for unsigned mails.
<batouzo> I seem to find a kernel bug
<batouzo> in some conditions (I guess when I have 2 sshfs userspace FUSE filesystems mounted) then at random system does not see any files, e.g. claim no binaries exist - e.g. /bin/ls File not found . Each few seconds it toggles between not working (running any program always fails with file not found) and working state. Ubuntu 10.10
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-19
<patr|ck> bummer, every time i check the new mail for the bug its a comment of myself
<TheLordOfTime> wasnt unity-2d dropped?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/1080811  <-- if it was, this isnt going to get fixed, is it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080811 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Unity 2D doesn't honor X-GNOME-FullName as launcher hover text" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-20
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: it was dropped in 12.10+, 12.04 and 11.10 still ship with it
<subin> Hi Guys, any idea, when the libmesg pidgin patch will be released? I can see the f ix has already been released.
<Logan_> Can somebody please make Bug 859913 public?
<hggdh> Logan_: done
<melodie> hi
<melodie> anyone in charge of bugsquad here ?
<TheLordOfTime> nobody's in charge of it, but bugcontrolllers are around
<TheLordOfTime> there's admins for bugsquad though depending on what you need.
<TheLordOfTime> sup?
 * TheLordOfTime won't be here in 10 minutes though
<TheLordOfTime> melodie, ^
<melodie> TheLordOfTime,
<melodie> hi !
<melodie> I like the DrWho series !
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<melodie> bugs and packages to improve (post-config probably)
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1080454
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080454 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "New network-manager is not started at boot" [Undecided,New]
<melodie> several bugs reported in fact, linked one to the other quite tightly
<melodie> and a solution provided by buddies of mine !
<TheLordOfTime> so, why do you need a bugsquad/bugcontroller?
 * TheLordOfTime glances at the clock because he has to run to a client's home to fix their computer in the next few minutes
 * melodie rushing into TheLordOfTime's Tardis to go help him with that person's computer !
<TheLordOfTime> okay, now i have to go
<melodie> TheLordOfTime, because I don't know what to do after
<melodie> ok, good evening
 * TheLordOfTime pings hggdh because he can
 * TheLordOfTime runs
<melodie> :)
<melodie> bon
<melodie> who can tell me if I can do something more, and what, and how ?
<melodie> this is the solution : http://pastebin.com/nR7P8dc9 to this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1080454
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080454 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "New network-manager is not started at boot" [Undecided,New]
<melodie> the same solution can be applied to the wicd gui
<melodie> it bugs me to see a bug when a bug fly spray is around
<melodie> not you ?
<TheLordOfTime> melodie, what "more" were you looking for?
<TheLordOfTime> you've reported the bug.
<TheLordOfTime> i don't see any "related" bugs to that, at least not directly.
<TheLordOfTime> after yo ureport the bug if a "solution" i.e. workaround was posted, then good for you, if not, and its a code-level fix submit a patch
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: easy, man ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, *yawn*
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, anyways, i've had three cups of coffee in prep. for a code-hacking run at php5 to fix it up some, and make it work with this custom module i want it to load, if you can give melodie any advice that'd be awesome
 * TheLordOfTime begins the coding
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: well, if you are dealing with php, then yeah, coffee will be needed. As for melodie, I have only the two last comments from the poster -- which does not give me much to work on. So, I will wait
<TheLordOfTime> well, at least i dont have any more nginx SRUs to handle today :P
<TheLordOfTime> how fortunate there's not many bugs in the versions in ubuntu right now
<TheLordOfTime> although i dont keep tabs on the CVEs as much L:p
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, in comparison to php5, the nginx package's code is SANE :P
<TheLordOfTime> might be why i'm its SRU contact *shrugs*
<TheLordOfTime> (in terms of their upstream people :P)
<melodie> TheLordOfTime, I just saw your answer
<melodie> the work around is so simple it is a matter for the packager in charge to add a post-install script or something such
<melodie> the file /etc/network/interfaces should not have "eth0 auto" on
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, looks like either they should upload a patch, or you/someone could create the patch as part of a debdiff or something, but...
<melodie> http://pastebin.com/13KGXTPe
 * TheLordOfTime throws php5 out the window out of annoyance
<melodie> here is the file modified and the commented last 2 lines (the fact they were commented) has fixed the problem
<hggdh> melodie: what bug is this? I lost the beginning of the chat
<melodie> TheLordOfTime, I don't know how to tweak that or code patches, I just know to test, ask for help and bring back the answers when found
<melodie> hi hggdh this is:
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1080454
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080454 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "New network-manager is not started at boot" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> melodie, you on the QA team or something?
<melodie> not at all
 * TheLordOfTime could've remembered your name from somewhere...
<melodie> just a user with an account on launchpad
<melodie> and i would like the bad bugs fixed. :)
<hggdh> cyphermox: ^
<melodie> back to other things... I'll be  back later if needed.
<cyphermox> hggdh: looking
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-21
<Tygart> is there a channel for *Kubuntu Bugs*
<Tygart> KDE
<TheLordOfTime> Tygart, KDE specific bugs still fall under the purview of bugcontrol and  bugsquad, but you may ask in #kubuntu what to do with those bugs specifically related to KDE
<TheLordOfTime> since their people are a separate dev team
<TheLordOfTime> semi-separate*
<Tygart> TheLordOfTime: Ok thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> i'm there too, though, so...
<TheLordOfTime> :P
 * TheLordOfTime double checks the triage guide
<Tygart> TheLordOfTime: I was just there. I should have looked.
<TheLordOfTime> Tygart, hang here for  asec
<Tygart> TheLordOfTime: Thanks for the info.
<TheLordOfTime> yup.
<TheLordOfTime> ScottK knows his stuff :P
<mspencer> I'm working on LP #657275. Are there any special rules because it is marked 'wishlist'?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657275 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug should save reports offline automatically rather than giving a cryptic error message" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657275
<mspencer> Is working on it affected by any feature freezes? I'm new to bug fixing so I'm not very familiar with this stuff.
<hggdh> mspencer: wishlist means it would be nice to have, one day
<hggdh> mspencer: there are no freezes any time soon, so you are free to work on it if you wish
<mspencer> hggdh: thanks
<Tygart> I want to see my battery discharge rate using powertop but it does not show it. I was about to download batmon.app is this correct?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-22
<fitoschido> I've mailed mu bug control application, but the list seems to have rejected my mail. Can an admin of ubuntu-bugcontrol take a look?
<TheLordOfTime> you sure you emailed the right address?
<fitoschido> yep, ubuntu-bugcontrol@lists.launchpad.net
<fitoschido> I used my @ubuntu.com email alias, could that be the cause?
<TheLordOfTime> nope, i email with that all the time to many lists.
<TheLordOfTime> what makes you say your email was rejected, though? :P
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> note: i'm not an admin, just trying to make sense of why it'd reject
<fitoschido> it has not appeared on the archives,,, I mailed yesterday
 * TheLordOfTime looks backwards in his email history
<fitoschido> is it moderated?
<fitoschido> maybe it's still in the queue...
<stuart_> I notice many bug reports are from very old (yet supported) ubuntu versions, how do you confirm these bugs? Do you multi-boot each old version of ubuntu?
<chilicuil> if you wanna confirm them, yep stuart_, you can also use lxc, chroots & vm to test them
<TheLordOfTime> i tend to use VMs.
<TheLordOfTime> easier to destroy/recreate :P
<TheLordOfTime> but, i also keep a copy of each Ubuntu ISO since 9.04, so... :P
 * patr|ck nods and sits down
<patr|ck> would it make a difference regarding the priority of a bug report when you use paid support?
<Tygart> I sure hope not!
<patr|ck> hmmm
<patr|ck> then i am out of ideas what to do
<Tygart> Whats your problem?
<patr|ck> i reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1079801 a while ago but nobody is looking at it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079801 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Second Life & Google Earth do not load for the intel "sandy bridge" gfx chip" [Undecided,New]
<Tygart> Give it time. you can also ask #kubuntu they might have an idea.
<patr|ck> why #kubuntu?
<Tygart> its a help channel
<patr|ck> for Qt / KDE based versions of Ubuntu?
<Tygart> yes Ubuntu + KDE = Kubuntu
<Tygart> I am off. need to go do some stuff.
<jpds> patr|ck: paid> Depends on a lot of things.
<DonkeyHotei> bug 1082030 isn't allowing me to change the status from Fix Released to Confirmed. it is NOT fixed. how do i reopen?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1082030 in skype (Ubuntu) "skype-bin seem to have strange dependency" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1082030
<jpds> Tygart: See above. ;-)
<yofel> DonkeyHotei: if apt really does consider it older that's a bug in apt, or the issue is something else altogether
<DonkeyHotei> no, it's a goofup in the .dsc file
<yofel> the .dsc file has nothing to do with dependencies
<DonkeyHotei> the dependency needs to specify the -ubuntu suffix for the version
<yofel> no, that's what >= is for
<DonkeyHotei> the ~ means it's an older version, per the definitions in apt
<yofel> -0ubuntu1 has no ~
<DonkeyHotei> otherwise it would be +
<DonkeyHotei> there is a ~ before it
<DonkeyHotei> the -0ubuntu1 must be specified in the dependency or it is not installable
<yofel> the ~ is part of the dependency definition, and as it's >=, -0ubuntu1 makes it a higher version
<DonkeyHotei> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<DonkeyHotei>  skype-bin:i386 : Depends: libqtwebkit4:i386 (>= 2.2~2011week36) but it is not going to be installed
<DonkeyHotei> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<DonkeyHotei>   Candidate: 2.2~2011week36-0ubuntu1
<yofel> is libqtwebkit4:i386 installable *at all* ?
<DonkeyHotei> yes
<DonkeyHotei> $ apt-cache policy libqtwebkit4:i386
<DonkeyHotei> libqtwebkit4:i386:
<DonkeyHotei>   Installed: (none)
<DonkeyHotei>   Candidate: 2.2~2011week36-0ubuntu1
<DonkeyHotei>   Version table:
<DonkeyHotei>      2.2~2011week36-0ubuntu1 0
<DonkeyHotei>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/main i386 Packages
<yofel> that says that it's available, not installable
<yofel> try 'sudo apt-get install libqtwebkit4:i386'
<DonkeyHotei> oh. oops.
<DonkeyHotei> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<DonkeyHotei>  libqtwebkit4:i386 : Depends: libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0:i386 (>= 0.10.31) but it is not going to be installed
<DonkeyHotei>                      Depends: libgstreamer0.10-0:i386 (>= 0.10.31) but it is not going to be installed
<DonkeyHotei> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<yofel> I assumed as much, apt doesn't show cascading dependency issues
<DonkeyHotei> it still means the bug isn't fixed
<yofel> well, *that* bug is fixed, please file a new one about your issue
<DonkeyHotei> it's not fixed if it's still not installable, regardless of the cause
<yofel> we are tracking bugs by cause
<yofel> the cause for the quantal uninstallability was fixed, please file a new bug
<DonkeyHotei> it looks like it's trying to install half of kde on gnome
<DonkeyHotei> just for skype
<DonkeyHotei> and all i386 on 64bit
<DonkeyHotei> something is very wrong
<DonkeyHotei> and i don't know how to trace it
<DonkeyHotei> any ideas?
<yofel> hm, it shouldn't pull in half of kde (unless there's a wrong recommend somewhere), but it'll need a fair share of i386 libs to run
<DonkeyHotei> $ sudo apt-get install libxml2:i386
<DonkeyHotei> Reading package lists... Done
<DonkeyHotei> Building dependency tree
<DonkeyHotei> Reading state information... Done
<DonkeyHotei> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<DonkeyHotei> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<DonkeyHotei> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<DonkeyHotei> or been moved out of Incoming.
<DonkeyHotei> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<DonkeyHotei> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<DonkeyHotei>  dolphin : Depends: kde-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<DonkeyHotei>  kde-baseapps-bin : Depends: kde-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<yofel> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DonkeyHotei>  kdebase-runtime : Depends: kde-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<DonkeyHotei>  konqueror-nsplugins : Depends: kde-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<DonkeyHotei>  kubuntu-debug-installer : Depends: kde-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<DonkeyHotei>  libgconf2-4 : Depends: libxml2 (>= 2.7.4) but it is not going to be installed
<DonkeyHotei>  libkio5 : Depends: libstreamanalyzer0 (>= 0.7.6) but it is not going to be installed
<DonkeyHotei>            Recommends: kdelibs5-plugins (= 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<DonkeyHotei>  libsoprano4 : Depends: soprano-daemon (= 2.7.4+dfsg.1-0ubuntu0.1) but it is not going to be installed
<DonkeyHotei>  plasma-scriptengine-javascript : Depends: libplasma3 (>= 4:4.6.80) but it is not going to be installed
<DonkeyHotei>  qapt-batch : Depends: kde-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<DonkeyHotei>  shared-mime-info : Depends: libxml2 (>= 2.7.4) but it is not going to be installed
<DonkeyHotei> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<guntbert> DonkeyHotei: don't
<DonkeyHotei> didn't realize it was that long, sorry
<yofel> tracing the deps in a oneiric chroot resulted in skype not being installable as it tries to install iso-codes:i386 which has no installation candidate
<yofel> (that's arch-all)
<yofel> which would be a bug in gstreamer though
<DonkeyHotei> but libxml2 isn't installable either, as you can see
<yofel> DonkeyHotei: file a bug against skype that it's not installable in oneiric due to broken multiarch dependencies. Someone will have to figure out what to do from three
<yofel> *there
<DonkeyHotei> ok, bug 1082170, at your service
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1082170 in skype (Ubuntu) "skype-bin is not installable on 64bit oneiric due to broken multiarch dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1082170
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-23
<TheLordOfTime> lol... * EeeBotu has quit (Excess Flood)
<TheLordOfTime> that's funny, it posted so many things at once it died xD
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, do you manage eeebotu?
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I do indeed
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-24
<FernandoMiguel> howdy guys
<FernandoMiguel> any idea against what should I file a X/unity bug that has this on dmesg
<FernandoMiguel> [ 8114.663134] [drm:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
<FernandoMiguel> [ 8114.663140] [drm] capturing error event; look for more information in /debug/dri/0/i915_error_state
<hggdh> FernandoMiguel: you can file it against linux (the kernel itself)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, your bot excess flooded earlier
<penguin42> oh great, I hate bugs which I can only recreate on my main machine, not in a vm
<penguin42> ...especially when they kill X
<jpds> penguin42: It's not like X is important anyway.
<penguin42> jpds: I've built up a bit of a list of stuff to attack, and have got time to sit down and see which ones are repeatable; this one is xrestop kills X
<penguin42> ah, that'll be bug 1059477
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1060059 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Quantal) "duplicate for #1059477 Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in ResFindAllRes()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060059
<penguin42> has anyone got a debian install they can try to replicate a bug on for me?
<penguin42> I've installed a debian vm
<penguin42> anyone any good with bzr/dpkg-source errors - I'm getting a 'local changes detected' error for my change http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-treblig/ubuntu/raring/gdb/bug-1069897/revision/79   and don't quite understand why
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 79 in Baz (deprecated) ""baz diff" interface differs from cvs/svn" [Medium,Invalid]
<penguin42> huh - bad bot!
<penguin42> ah, change the patch AND change the patched code
<jtaylor> bzr usually applies quilt patches which leads to mess
<penguin42> jtaylor: Yeh I was following http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/udd-working.html     suggesting bzr builddeb, which is something I hadn't tried before
 * penguin42 doesn't wrangle bzr/dpkg regularly enough - I forget the subtleties every few months
<penguin42> wahey - got it to a ppa; always a fight
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-11-25
<gnomefreak> can someone try filing a bug for me in Raring please?
<hjd> Could someone take a look at bug 1082158? It looks like the package only contains documentation and no binary. At first I thought it would be a duplicate, but I couldn't find any similar bug reports.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1082158 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-gtk is installed but says that it is not " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1082158
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-18
<linuxtech> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/+bug/1247148 should be set to invalid.  https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Statuses says the status is invalid to everyone, but while I am logged into launchpad, I am not seeing how I can change it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1247148 in bind9 (Ubuntu) "rndc addzone isn't working. fix available" [High,Confirmed]
<linuxtech> Badly worded...  https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Statuses says the status of invalid is available to everyone...
<dkessel> good evening. does anybody want to try and confirm bug 1252402 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1252402 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "testdrive UI becomes unresponsive after saving settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252402
<hggdh> dkessel: balloons already did
<dkessel> hggdh, oh yes sorry for not updating here...
<hggdh> dkessel: just promoted it to triaged/high
<dkessel> hggdh, thanks
<hggdh> linuxtech: indeed. If a bug is triaged, only a bug supervisor can change it (or, perhaps, the OP)
<crhrabal> anyone willing to review this for me:  https://code.launchpad.net/~tjguthrie4600/ubuntu/trusty/apt/bug-1206047/+merge/195553
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-19
<TLoT|phone> It's probably just because I haven't had my coffee yet but I'd like to get a little bit of help here, I've got a bug filed against nginx asking for versions with spdy support.  It's in saucy and trusty (1.4.x) but not in earlier versions, and I'm pretty certain there isn't gonna be a version bump there...
<TLoT|phone> what's the status end up as for this, then?
<TLoT|phone> (not my bug, just was on my "priority triage" radar this morning)
<TLoT|phone> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1252698
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1252698 in nginx (Ubuntu) "Add support to spdy in any flavour of nginx" [Wishlist,New]
<hggdh> TLoT|phone: what do you mean by "pretty certain there is not going be a version bump"? precise runs the same version?
<hggdh> TLoT|phone: or is it that you can backport the "fix" to precise's nginx's version?
<TLoT|phone> hggdh: there is no "fix" it's a whole nginx version bump from whatever is in other releases to 1.4.1 or newer
<TLoT|phone> the support wasn't added until 1.4.x, pre saucy doesn't have that
<hggdh> TLoT|phone: then it is a backport...
<TLoT|phone> I could probably get 1.4.3 back ported but that doesn't fix the bug report
<hggdh> let me read the thing
<TLoT|phone> and the nginx team PPA already has 1.4.3 in the interim
<TLoT|phone> hggdh: I'm just stuck on where its status goes from here
<TLoT|phone> for saucy or trusty it's already fix released
<hggdh> and -extras *does* have the module, I guess
<TLoT|phone> it does
<TLoT|phone> confirmed it myself
<TLoT|phone> there is a Debian bug about the -extras description not having it listed
<hggdh> then it is going to be a backport proposal -- bringing 1.4.? to the precise backports repository
<TLoT|phone> or at least there was...
<TLoT|phone> hggdh: then we have a problem
<hggdh> why?
<TLoT|phone> hggdh: until they fix the backports can't build dep on backports thing...
<TLoT|phone> 1.4.3 will FTBFS with a dele air
<TLoT|phone> dep-wait *
<TLoT|phone> (autocorrect needs to die)
<hggdh> there is a dependency that needs to be release-bumped?
<TLoT|phone> no...
<TLoT|phone> a dependency that doesn't exist in p, q, or r
<hggdh> then it would also have to be backported :-)
<TLoT|phone> hggdh: did you miss the backports can't build-dep on backports thing?
<hggdh> this is one of the problems with backporting, it may end up needing other dependencies, which will have to be built first
<hggdh> ah
<TLoT|phone> because that's been a bug for a while
<hggdh> TLoT|phone: yes, I missed it
<TLoT|phone> known bug even
<hggdh> then this is dead, until somebody comes up with a solution/bypass. infinity might know
<hggdh> TLoT|phone: a good place to ask is #ubuntu-release
<mitya57> that's bug 888665
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 888665 in Launchpad itself "Backports can't build-depend on other backports" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/888665
<TLoT|phone> hggdh: ok, the issue is that there's a known issue where backports can't build-dep on backports
<TLoT|phone> and we'd need a dependency pulled from saucy into p, q, and r
<TLoT|phone> before we can build the thing.
 * TLoT|phone ran into this for the PPAs, but that is easy to fix in PPAs
<hggdh> TLoT|phone: yes, and it *is* assigned to infinity
<TLoT|phone> not so much for the actual repos though
<TLoT|phone> hggdh: back to the bug, where does its status move to now, though?
<hggdh> TLoT|phone: you could set it to triaged. You know what needs to be done; also, add a comment stating you are stuck on 888665
<hggdh> it is *still* triaged, but unable to move forward
<TLoT|phone> ok
<hggdh> TLoT|phone: and ping infinity
<TLoT|phone> hggdh: I'll ping him after my morning coffee
<TLoT|phone> and when I'm not on my phone for IRC
<TLoT|phone> i'll set it to triaged for now
<hggdh> TLoT|phone: yeah, reading the bug, I would say the need increases.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-20
<mattymo> Is there a bug that can report changes to LP bugs?
<mattymo> s/a bug/a bot/
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-21
<JaySee> So i'm not sure how to go about filing this bug... Basicly what's wrong is the alx driver seems to crash when i let unity do it's thing and sleep my laptop when i close the lid, select it from the menu, etc. If i run pm-suspend though, the driver seems to be fine
<penguin42> what's alx?
<JaySee> alx is the name of the driver for my ethernet card. you use the name when you go to modprobe it and such
<penguin42> ah ok, so ether driver
<penguin42> and you say it crashes, in what way? It just stops working or do you get an oops or any debug?
<JaySee> just stops working
<JaySee> when waking the laptop back up, it simply doesn't detect an ethernet connection
<JaySee> still detects that there's an ethernet port though
<penguin42> does everything else work ok?
<JaySee> everything else works fint
<JaySee> fine
<JaySee> i generally work around it by running "sudo rmmod alx && sudo modprobe alx"
<penguin42> do you have wireless as well on it ?
<JaySee> yup
<penguin42> ok, so I'd report the bug against the linux package, makesure you use a subject like suspend in the title, and I'd make the report by doing   ubuntu-bug linux     on the system over wifi from the system after you've woken it with the ethernet in the broken state
<JaySee> that sounds reasonable
<penguin42> and put the note in about how pm-suspend works; I doubt unity itself has anything to do with it, it could be some interaction with network-manager or something but shrug
<JaySee> just wasn't sure what package to file it against
<penguin42> JaySee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#Suspend.2C_Hibernate.2C_and_Resume
<JaySee> it's worth reporting
<JaySee> as soon as this large file transfer is done...
<penguin42> JaySee: Yeh, I'd say since it's hardware specific I'd go with the kernel
<JaySee> well the driver wasn't even in a ubuntu package until 13.10...
<JaySee> but now it's installed by default
<JaySee> :D
<penguin42> right, so some progress
<JaySee> yup
<penguin42> JaySee: When you report the bug, a bot will ask you to try the latest upstream kernel from a url it will give you and ask you to fill in some notes
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-22
<larsduesing> I DO hate to tell people to wait for a fix in official ubuntu-sources..
<penguin42> cook a ppa?
<larsduesing> Sure...
<larsduesing> Look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/1243636
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243636 in linux (Ubuntu) "ecryptfs corrupts files over 4GB size on i686" [Critical,Fix committed]
<larsduesing> Filesystem corruption...
<larsduesing> Bug filed 2013/10/23
<larsduesing> Patch filed 2013/10/24
<larsduesing> Patch got in linus-kernel 2013/11/09
<larsduesing> Patch in saucy-proposed 2013/11/18
<larsduesing> WTF?
<larsduesing> Thats a real critical bug.
<larsduesing> And people keep mailing me (as a bug-reporter!) asking when patch is available in saucy.
<penguin42> larsduesing: OK so it's in proposed so it should land in main soon; you don't want to go pushing changes to the kernel in a filesystem quickly because it might make it even worse
<larsduesing> penguin42: sure...
<larsduesing> But patch is in mainline 3.12 for almost 2 weeks now. :)
<larsduesing> wait. 3 Weeks
<penguin42> larsduesing: Right but it ended up in -proposed after about a week, that's not too bad as things go
<larsduesing> 3.12 was 2013.11.03
<penguin42> larsduesing: They've got to be careful - after all this only corrupts files bigger than 4GB - you wouldn't want to make it worse and screw something more random up
<larsduesing> Sorry. I'm a little bit overreacting...
<larsduesing> I don't want to insult anybody.
<larsduesing> But all I am able to do is to reply "Please wait, cannot tell anything, because I don't know, when it comes."
<larsduesing> (I answered to the 28th person about that a few minutes ago...)
<larsduesing> and getting answers like "come on, its patched in vanilla 3.12 kernel 2 weeks ago..." is hard to reply
<penguin42> larsduesing: Well the answer is they can pick it up from saucy-proposed
<penguin42> larsduesing: But the fact you've marked it as verification-done suggests it should bubble into the release - perhaps jsalisbury  would know?
<jsalisbury> penguin42, correct.  if a bug is marked as verification-done, the fix for that bug will be accpted into the official release.
<penguin42> jsalisbury: I guess larsduesing has a point that it's been sitting at verification-done for a few days now - is anything holding it up?
<jsalisbury> penguin42, Not sure.  Can you post the bug id?
<jsalisbury> penguin42, if its for a stable release, it can take up to 3 weeks depending on where we are in the cycle
<penguin42> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/1243636
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243636 in linux (Ubuntu) "ecryptfs corrupts files over 4GB size on i686" [Critical,Fix committed]
<jsalisbury> penguin42, since the fix is in proposed, it will get released in saucy updates, then the bug will be marked as fix released. You can find some dates on this mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kernel-sru-announce
<jsalisbury> penguin42, theres also some detailed info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/kernel-sru-workflow
<penguin42> ah ok, I hadn't realised the kernel-sru's were scheduled
<NikTh> Hello, I want to know how you find the correct BUGNUMBER  , when apport informations are missing from a bug report. Thanks.
<NikTh> haha.. WoW, the bugnumber is obviously the number of the bug in browser's address bar.. :-o
<penguin42> nod, nice and easy!
<NikTh> Is this a good action , or I had to convert it to a question at once ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1254160
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1254160 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "w3af" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<penguin42> NikTh: Yeh I think that's the right action
<penguin42> NikTh: You can't even tell whether it's a question
<NikTh> penguin42: hah, yes. That's correct.
<NikTh> Also I marked this as duplicate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1254159
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1254160 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1254159 w3af" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<NikTh> same person, same report.. :-o
<NikTh> New bugsquad member here and I will need some help in order to eliminate my possible mistakes :-) . Thanks.
<hggdh> NikTh: we are here to help :-) and thank YOU for helping.
<NikTh> Will apport-collect help in such bug reports (missing dependencies/broken packages..etc) ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/perl/+bug/1254180
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1254180 in perl (Ubuntu) "Numerous dependencies broken due to Perl packaging update on Nov 2." [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> NikTh: Don't think so
<penguin42> NikTh: It would have been nice of the reporter to include versions that he was reporting against; this to me looks like he's moaning about trusty's perl which is 5.18.1-4build1
<NikTh> penguin42: And what would be the appropriate reaction in such reports  ? I cannot understand if this is a bug or something else.
<penguin42> NikTh: Well you don't have to triage every bug, but if you've got a trusty box I'd try and see if you can confirm it, either way I'd ask him to state in the report the version numbers of the affected packages, and I'd also ask him to add a comment stating the other bug numbers he reported as part of it
<NikTh> penguin42: I know. I'm in the learning route right now. :-)
<NikTh> penguin42: The other packages/bugs are listed under the duplicates area. That's ok.
<penguin42> NikTh: let me just ask a couple on that one
<NikTh> penguin42: Thanks. I will track the developments now.
<penguin42> no problem - thanks for looking
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-23
<penguin42> NikTh: Right, you see that worked, he figured out which packages he had and went...oh - that's from a ppa
<NikTh> penguin42: Nice and easy. :-) Thanks.
<saiarcot895> Could someone nominate bug #1243969 for Quantal and Precise?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243969 in simgear (Ubuntu) "buffer overrun through UDP input" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243969
<Hijackal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1032385 not only affects the printers mentioned in that page (for which a fix exists), but also the iP4000. What is the most efficient way to get the bug fixed for that model as well?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1032385 in cups (Ubuntu) "USB timeouts with Canon iP4300" [Medium,Fix released]
<penguin42> Hijackal: What makes you sure it's the same bug - does the same fix fix it?
<penguin42> Hijackal: Does the comment #6 work for you?
<Hijackal> yes, I had random USB timeouts with my ip4k, and going unidirectional (seems to have) fixed it.
<Hijackal> (it's hard to validate a bug that manifests as "printer stops after random amount of data")
<penguin42> nod, ok, so create a new bug for it, specifically state in it that going unidirectional fixes it, and that you believe it's the same problem as that one, then tell us the bug number
<Hijackal> I was hopping not to have to create another account somewhere for this...?
<penguin42> Hijackal: No bug entry, no fix
<penguin42> Hijackal: And when a fix is created they can ask you to try it, and you'll be able to confirm it works
<larsduesing> Sorry penguin42, had been offline a while... jsalisbury, thanks for describing the problem with the kernel-sru-workflow. Learned something new :)
<penguin42> no problem - and so did I
<larsduesing> I should have a look at the kernel.org - workflow *g*
<larsduesing> If ubuntu workflow is such complicated - how would it be there? 20+ Platforms...
<penguin42> larsduesing: Well it's a bit different - there are different flows for the next main kernel and then stable fixes
<larsduesing> but thanks again
<larsduesing> (and btw: I have been answering question #34 about the fix by email...)
 * penguin42 can't actually remember which one it was
<larsduesing> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/1243636
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243636 in linux (Ubuntu) "ecryptfs corrupts files over 4GB size on i686" [Critical,Fix committed]
<larsduesing> this morning #28 was answered :)
<penguin42> which question numbers are those?
<larsduesing> aehm. I get personally questions when this patch is in ubuntu. by email.
<larsduesing> not in launchpad.
<penguin42> oh odd
<larsduesing> yes. very odd.
<larsduesing> In the time I did real bug-hunting I rarely got any mail.
<penguin42> larsduesing: Just redirect people back to the bug
<larsduesing> maybe a better idea.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-11-24
<NikTh> Hello, please read this section https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#Ubuntu_12.04_and_later . Is this correct ? I mean, the hash symbol is added in order to enable crash reports ?
<xnox> NikTh: it's confusing, it's better to say "add 'Crash'," to the list of problem_types.
<xnox> NikTh: with no problem_types (commented out) all types are considered. the only one missing is "Crash".
<Z1efin> i need help with an Nvidia Driver on Ubuntu 13
<Z1efin> is this the right channel for this
<Noskcaj> Z1efin, You want #ubuntu
<NikTh> Can we mark this bug as invalid , or change the package to point linux-image-3.8.0-33 ?
<NikTh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1254376
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1254376 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Brightness settings changes have no effect." [Undecided,New]
<NikTh> <xnox> NikTh: with no problem_types (commented out) all types are considered
<NikTh> xnox: Thanks for clarifying this. I thought it was misspelled. In 14.04 (two versions that I have) , this line is not commented out.
<NikTh> At this time I removed the package "gnome-control-center", but I don't know what is appropriate. To assign this bug in linux-kernel-3.8 or mark it as invalid and ask from OP to open a new one ? (ubuntu-bug linux)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-17
<MichaelPetch> No problem about the delay. I was busy doing other work :)
<teward> MichaelPetch: you mean the SRU for the gnubg bug?
<MichaelPetch> yes
<teward> because that's in the sponsorship queue already - patience is a virtue there
<MichaelPetch> Thats in progress so it is at least in the pipe (not presently concerned about it)
<teward> i still have an nginx sru and a merge in there, been there for over two weeks now - they get busy :P
<MichaelPetch> lol yep. I brought up my project only as an example that these glib regressions can be a bit painful affecting many projects. Only concern was that I got gnubg into the sponsored queue which I'm happy with, so I'll let the process do its thing. If It was a big concern I probably should have taken the time 3 weeks ago when I first discovered the problem ... but sometimes real life gets in the way :)
<teward> mhm
<MichaelPetch> This mysql-worbench bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-workbench/+bug/1376154 that was discussed earlier in this chat is probably a candidate for SRU as it is a glib regression. I have posted a debdiff for 14.10 that is based on a similar fix that was used to resolve the issues in 15.04.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1376154 in mysql-workbench (Ubuntu) "data grid not displaying resultset is blank" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-19
<elfy> can someone help me with a private bug issue I've got please :)
<elfy> bug 1385624
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1385624 could not be found
<elfy> happy that we (Xubuntu) can't see that - but I did other bugs so we could see the issue - as I unmarked MY private one
<elfy> but apport marks as dupes of the 1385624 one
<teward> elfy: maybe your xubuntu devs should apply for bugcontrol :P  (just sayin)
<elfy> on the list I think :)
<elfy> I just know that *I'm* NOT on the list ;)
 * teward throws /dev/urandom at elfy for the heck of it
<teward> :P
<teward> elfy: FWIW, have you considered just giving the Xubuntu devs the non-dupe bug number/link? at least so they can look at it
<elfy> teward: they've seen the empty bugs I reported ;)
<elfy> as soon as it marks as dupes all the attachments get removed
<teward> eesh
 * elfy forgot that it did that when he reported it again today 
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-20
<teste1> hi
<teste1> anybody here?
<teste1> hello?
<jfi> Hi, the creator of a private bug cannot see it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/psensor/+bug/1394590
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1394590 not found
<teward> jfi: looks like that's because it's not against Ubuntu but an upstream LP project
<teward> jfi: i.e. the psensor project on Launchpad.
<jfi> teward, well, I have created it against psensor project by error, then I change it to the ubuntu psensor package, and then....can no more see it:(
<teward> so only the bug supervisor for that project can see the private bugs
<jfi> I am the supervisor of the psensor project
<teward> jfi: well... it doesn't look like its against the Package to me...
<teward> and as bugcontrol I'd see it...
<teward> or at least should
<jfi> maybe I did a mistake when changing the concerned package:(
<teward> it's possible.  I can't tell from here.  I can confirm I can see the private bugs against psensor though in Ubuntu.
 * eliasps is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
<teward> eliasps: you need to turn that off
<eliasps> teward turn what off? The "away" message?
<teward> yep - the autoaway messages add noise everywhere
<teward> point being that you don't need to announce your being away to the world
<eliasps> I'm not sure I follow, but turned it off rather than starting a pointless argument. Sorry for the inconvenience.
<teward> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<teward> "Don't use public away messages"
 * teward leaves that there as he goes to tackle closing ancient bugs via the LP API
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-11-23
<hjd> Any suggestions on who I can contact regarding bug 1394923/bug 1394996. The underlying reason seem to be that the packages have a dependency which has been stuck in -proposed since July this year. (And possibly affects more languages than the two mentioned)
<ubot5> bug 1394923 in language-pack-gnome-nl-base (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 14.04.1 missing language-pack-nl-base (>= 1:14.04+20140707" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394923
<ubot5> bug 1394996 in language-pack-nb (Ubuntu) "Version 1:14.04+20141110 depends on language-pack-nb-base (>= 1:14.04+20140707) which do not exist" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394996
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> so I guess the question is why is it stuck in proposed
<penguin42> I've set that to triaged/high
<penguin42> now, the package that's stuck in proposed - who is the last changer in the changelog?
<hjd> Thanks for marking it triaged. :)
<hjd> -- Ubuntu automatic language-pack builder https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-nb-base/1:14.04+20140707
<penguin42> hjd: And I've subscribed the language-pack-builders alias to it
<penguin42> (which seems to be two people)
<Laibsch> Is there any reason not to mark hardy bugs (more specific the hardy task of a bug) as wontfix?
<Laibsch> does this differ by status (incomplete, triaged, fix released, ...)?
<penguin42> sounds reasonable
<Laibsch> penguin42: sounds reasonable to simply close them all as wontfix indiscriminately, correct?
<Laibsch> sorry, my connection here is terrible and I get disconnected frequently
<penguin42> Laibsch: Yeh I think it's OK to close them as wontfix, although if the bug is only against hardy, I'd be tempted to put them to incomplete with a 'try on something newer'
<Laibsch> I believe hardy is always from a nomination
<Laibsch> so the task for the latest development version of Ubuntu should always be unaffected
<Laibsch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+bugs is basically the list I am talking about
<TenLeftFingers> Which package should I submit a bug about file transfer (ie the process that copies files from one disk/folder  to another)?
<penguin42> TenLeftFingers: In which desktop? Unity?
<TenLeftFingers> penguin42: that's right,  Unity.
<TenLeftFingers> penguin42: 'Nautilus' seems like it might be too vague
<penguin42> TenLeftFingers: I think it's probably nautilus you need to file against
<TenLeftFingers> penguin42: ah, okay then.
<penguin42> TenLeftFingers: Nautilus is the filemanager
<penguin42> TenLeftFingers: How does it fial?
<penguin42> fail
<TenLeftFingers> penguin42: It's not a failure as such. But if it stops to ask how to proceed for a file (and the user has walked away) the other files should be copied in the background that don't require user intervention so they don't come back to find nothing has happened.
<penguin42> TenLeftFingers: OK, that's a feature request, best bet would be to file that upstream with Gnome I think
<TenLeftFingers> thanks penguin42, I'll do that.
<penguin42> TenLeftFingers: It seems a reasonable request
<TenLeftFingers> penguin42: I'm glad you think so. Hopefully they'll see it in the same light. It was someone on google plus suggested this and although I've experienced the issue several times I've never thought of a solution like this. Fingers crossed!
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-11-17
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I have reported a bug recently, against zram, and a wish. It's here:
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zram-config/+bug/1516397
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1516397 in zram-config (Ubuntu) "zram-config 01 and 0.5 load module zram in live even when there is more than 512MB" [Undecided,New]
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zram-config/+bug/1516399
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1516399 in zram-config (Ubuntu) "(wish request) zram-config's casper compcache script should allow loading zram when RAM up to 2 GB " [Undecided,New]
<melodie> if anyone is interested in zram things, it would be nice to triage them?
<gQuigs> can I get this nominated for just trusty? - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1505328  thanks
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1505328 in cups (Ubuntu) "Cups SSL is vulernable to POODLE" [High,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-11-18
<bpye> Would a library in Ubuntu 14.04 that will not work with Clang 3.5 without a newer commit being added be considered a bug?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-11-22
<Inopia> global media keys don't work with programs like VLC or gnome-mplayer
<Inopia> even though they support dbus with org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.Player
<Inopia> ubuntu just doesn't use that interface when you press media keys
<Inopia> https://github.com/inopia/gnome-media-mpris/blob/master/gnome-media-mpris.py
<Inopia> This script listens to gnome media keys and sends them to org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.Player
<Inopia> how do I file a bug report to make this work with ubuntu by default ?
<Inopia> The sound menu does use this interface so it is pretty weird that media keys don't
<plasmasolutions> Hi guys... I think I found a serious issue in the libllvm3.4 packages. Even though we default to gcc5.2 now, this package is still build with 4.9 - we got plenty of linker issues on ubuntu with Blender now - Is a llvm package maintainer or professional llvm bug sqasher around? ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-11-21
<himanshub16> Hey, I've been facing issue with palm rejection on my laptop's touchpad. Synaptics touchpad, on a dell inspiron 15. It works fine after executing "synclient PalmDetect=1", but i've to set it again every time the laptop wakes from sleep. I've created a crontab to make the command run at every login, but it ignores them after waking from sleep.
<himanshub16> Should it be considered a bug in synclient?
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-11-20
<k1l_> Hi, i got a question about the procedure of fixing a bug according to SRU: see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/corebird/+bug/1730927 The maintainer says he cant get a SRU since the final repos have different majorversions than bionic has got.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1730927 in corebird (Ubuntu) "Support the new 280 character limit." [Undecided,Fix released]
<k1l_> but aiui this would make most packages unpatchable in final repos since the unstable version got a different major release most of the time?
<rbasak> k1l_: can you ask in #ubuntu-devel please? This channel is for bug triage, and isn't read by all developers. I'll answer you in the other channel but this way others can pitch in too.
<rbasak> Actually I can answer the bug.
<k1l_> rbasak: ok, thanks. headed to #ubuntu-devel
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-11-24
<hjd> Hello all. I believe bug 1672157 can be marked as Triaged/High (prevents the application from installing properly)
<ubot5> bug 1672157 in mouseemu (Ubuntu) "package mouseemu 0.16-0ubuntu9 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127 (/var/lib/dpkg/info/mouseemu.postinst: MAKEDEV: not found)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672157
